# Indonesian Strategic Industries



## Indos

These thread is meant to bring news and products made by Indonesian Strategic Industries. There are about 13 state owned companies working in strategic industries. They are :

PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (aerospace)
PT. PAL Indonesia; (shipbuilding)
PT Dock Kodja Bahari (shipbuilding)
PT. PINDAD; (weapon, land vehicle, heavy industries)
PT Dahana; (explosive)
PT. Krakatau Steel; (steel company)
PT. BARATA INDONESIA; (heavy industries)
PT. Boma Bisma Indra; (engine, heavy industries)
PT. Industri Kereta Api; (INKA) (locomotive)
PT LEN Industry (electronics)
PT Inti (electronics)
PT Nusantara Turbine dan Propulsi (turbine)
PT Inalum (aluminium producer)
The companies have defense and non defense product and mostly involved in high tech technology. I will try to include Indonesian private company which are working in high tech like PT Infra RCS, PT Lundin and others.

I will start first from PT LEN Industry

Len MiniAGT Automated Guided Transit

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Monorail by PT Len Industri 






PT LEN Industry Company Profile






PT Pindad Industrial Product's Video Profile 






Excava 200 Pindad










Tractor










*Barata Indonesia Acquires Siemens Turbine factory*

- 02/08/2018, 20:16 WIB


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - One of the State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) engaged in the electrification program, PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), acquired the Siemens Power and Gas Turbine Components factory located in Cilegon, Banten Province. Through this corporate action, Barata will utilize the experience and capabilities of Siemens in the business of generating electricity . "The acquisition of Siemens assets and workforce will increase PT Barata Indonesia's operations and will further increase both local and international market access with Siemens components as base load," said Barata Indonesia President Director Silmy Karim at the Barata asset purchase agreement signing with PT Siemens Indonesia in the Ministry of SOE building, Thursday (08/02/2018). According to Silmy, the acquisitions they carried out at the same time were an effort to increase local content in each of the government's strategic projects.

At present, Barata is a state-owned enterprise that is assigned by the government as a coordinator in the local program of electricity generating content . Also read: Our Electricity Is Now No Longer Passing to Neighbors ... At the same time, President Director and CEO of PT Siemens Indonesia Prakash Chandran revealed that Barata could be a strategic partner that supports Siemens' focus in fabricating turbine components. Chandran also emphasized his commitment to infrastructure development in Indonesia through synergy with SOEs. The Siemens Power and Gas Turbine Components plants are almost 30 years old, where there are more than 460 employees who regularly produce components for steam and gas turbines and additional equipment that supports power plants. The factory has also exported its products to many power generation projects throughout the world.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Barata Indonesia Acquires Siemens Power Plant", https://ekonomi.kompas.com/read/2018/08/02/201600126/barata-indonesia-akuisisi-pabrik-siemens-power.
Penulis : Andri Donnal
Editor : Erlangga Djumena

PT Barata Indonesia (company profile)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia

Star 50






BRP Tarlac






PKR Sigma (license Built Damen)






Offshore platform






Company Profile

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia inaugurates explosives plant*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 March 2018


State-owned Indonesian company PT Dahana – a specialist in military explosives – inaugurated a new production facility in Subang, West Java, on 7 March.

In a statement, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said the new plant would help reduce the Indonesian Armed Forces’ dependency on imported propellant technologies and raw materials.

The new factory cost USD300 million to build and is intended to produce propellants for a range of small-, medium-, and large-calibre weapons.

Yearly targets include the production of 200 tonnes of nitroglycerin, 400 tonnes of spherical powders, 80 tonnes of double-base rocket propellants, and 200 tonnes of composite propellants.

https://www.janes.com/article/78445/indonesia-inaugurates-explosives-plant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

One of PT Barata Indonesia products (rubber tyred gantry crane)






Tractor











PT Barata Turbine







*BARATA INDONESIA WILL BUILD LOCAL CRANE FOR PELINDO III*
Jan 8, 2018

PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), has signed contract with PT. Pelabuhan Indonesia (Persero) III in Jakarta. Both of those BUMN agreed to sign the contract to build port equipment facilities in which Barata Indonesia will produce the Crane for Pelindo III that will be placed in Tanjung Perak Port, Surabaya.

In that contract signing, the CEO of Barata Indonesia, SilmyKarim with the CEO of Pelindo III, I Gusti Ngurah Aksara Danadiputra, witnessed by the Deputy of Construction Division and Facilities (KSPP of State Minister for State Owned Enterprises, Ahmad Bambang.

Silmy Karim said that the agreement between both of the company is a form of realization from the agreement that already signed before. Last March Pelindo III agreed to improve the local content by doing a synergy with fellow State Owned Enterprises Sompanies.

“This agreement is synergy between State Owned Enterprises. Other than that, the Crane project for port is also a form from Barata Indonesia to support natonal connectivity program, especially, for port equipment,” said Silmy. “For Barata itself, business model that applied between Barata and Pelindo III is a way to optimizing State Owned Enterprises Synergy and developing spirit of local content to create Indonesia’s independence in producing port Crane,” he added.

In this collaboration, Barata Indonesia will produce 4 (four) Rubber TyredGranty Crane (RTGC) which will be rented by Pelindo III to be used in Tanjung Perak Port.

Barata Indonesia also provide maintenance service to the Crane. Barata Indonesia is familiar with Crane production. Previously, Barata Indonesia has produced RTGC for TelukBayur Port and Rail MounterHarbour Crane (RMHC) for Bontang Port.

Other than with Pelindo III, Barata Indonesia has also doing many collaborations with Pelindo I, Pelindo II, and Pelindo IV

http://www.barata.com/en/barata-indonesia-will-build-local-crane-pelindo-iii/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Doosan Infracore to join state-led diesel engine project in Indonesia*
*2018.08.27 14:55:*

Doosan Infracore Co., heavy equipment unit of South Korean conglomerate Doosan Group, has joined a state-led program to localize diesel engine production in Indonesia. 

The company signed a letter of intent with Indonesia’s state-owned engine producer *PT Boma Bisma Indra* and dealer Equitek to expand footprint in the largest engine market in Southeast Asia. 

An unnamed official from Doosan Infracore said that it will be able to build a solid foundation in the Southeast Asian country by working with local companies participating in state-led project. The partnership expands its engagement in Indonesia to components and beyond engines for power generators. 

According to Doosan Infracore, Indonesia’s engine market is projected to grow by an annual average of 6 percent from 45,000 units in 2018 to 67,000 units in 2025 based on growing demand for automobile and industrial engines, which is higher than the global annual average of 2 percent.

https://pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?year=2018&no=537616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Pindad Defense division

Harimau/Kaplan MT (Pindad/FNSS)






Badak Pindad





Anoa Pindad





Komodo Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

*Assault Rifle 
*
SS 2 V 5 Pindad





SSX Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

SS2 Family and SSX





SPR 2 Pindad (anti material)





Pindad made weapons (You can see variation of Pindad weapon in this website)
https://www.pindad.com/weapon

Pindad Bomb and Ammunition





Pindad JDAM





Joint cooperation with LG Next 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Inalum to make aerospace, *
*electronics components *
*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, March 07 2014, 11:13 AM*


State-owned PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) will diversify its product range by producing aluminum alloys and baked carbon anodes to supply the aerospace and electronics industries.

Sahala Sijabat, the president director of Inalum, which only a few months ago was taken over by the government, said the company would also produce aluminum alloy as well as aluminum ingots.

Aluminum alloy is a mixture of aluminum and other elements that make end products stronger and more durable.

The product is commonly used in aircraft manufacturing.

Sahala previously told The Jakarta Post that Inalum would also sell baked carbon anodes, which are mainly used for electronic devices, such as radios, televisions and computers.

“We currently only produce aluminum slack and ingots, of which 80 percent is for the domestic market. We want to diversify our products and expand our market,” he said, adding that Inalum currently produced 250,000 tons of aluminum products per year.

Industry Minister MS Hidayat meanwhile said during a press conference that he expected Inalum to maintain its performance or even do better than when the company was part of Japan’s Nippon Asahan Aluminium (NAA) consortium.

Inalum, which runs the only aluminum smelter in Southeast Asia, was previously owned by NAA under a 30-year contract between Indonesia and the consortium. The contract expired on Oct. 31 last year.

Inalum has been fully owned by Indonesia after the government declined to extend the contract, and the two sides eventually agreed to part ways, with Indonesia paying US$556.7 million for the 58.88 percent stake held by the Japanese.

Hidayat said that the firm planned to increase its production by 400,000 tons in the next five years, taking its total production to 650,000 tons.

However, Sahala explained that the firm would require up to $2 billion to finance all of its business plans.

He said that Inalum would build a new smelter, two new factories and a 600-megawatt steam-driven power plant to boost its production.

Inalum would also collaborate with state-owned diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) in building a smelter-grade alumina refinery, to convert bauxite into alumina, in Mempawah, West Kalimantan, Sahala said.

“By having an alumina refinery, we can end our imports of alumina [an intermediate aluminum product],” he said, adding that his firm currently imported around 500,000 tons of alumina from Australia.

Sahala said, however, that his firm was still waiting for a government regulation granting the company official status as a state-owned enterprise before continuing its joint-feasibility study with Antam for the refinery project.

“We hope that we will soon get our official status so that we can choose our board of directors and develop our business plans,” he said.

Coordinating Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa said in the press conference that a draft of a government regulation to grant official state-owned status on Inalum would be signed by the President some time this month.

“The government will also complete all pending matters to smooth the firm’s expansion plans,” he said.

Among the pending matters are the transfer of land ownership, water-power plant management and environmental programs in Inalum’s operating areas, which are all still owned and operated by Otorita Asahan, a special agency established by the government to oversee Inalum’s operations when the firm was still part of the NAA. *(koi)*

- See more at: Inalum to make aerospace, electronics components | The Jakarta Post

PT Inalum is the only Aluminium Producer in South East Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

http://www.perkasaengineering.co.id/company/

*PT TEXMACO PERKASA ENGINEERING (TPE)* is one of Indonesia’s leading industrial machinery and equipment manufacturers. The scope of its activities comprises mainly of castings, industrial machinery, process equipment and engineering services. The Company started its commercial operations in 1984 with manufacturing facilities in Karawang, West Java and Semarang in Central Java.



With its integrated facility from castings to machine tools and from machinery manufacturing to fabrication the company has the technological and manufacturing skills within the group to cater to a wide spectrum of industries. This allows TPE to have full control over its upstream manufacturing facilities in terms of product development, quality and reliability. The facilities set up has considerable strategic value for the user of industrial products.



TPE gives utmost importance and due attention to its human capital. This has helped the company achieve impressive employee productivity with lower turnover in its labor force. The Company is strongly committed to developing its human resources and maximizing productivity throughout its organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Sabtu, 27 Okt 2018 17:39 WIB

*Gelontorkan Rp 1 T, Dua BUMN Ini Bangun Pabrik Bahan Baku Bom*
*Puti Aini Yasmin* - detikFinance




Foto: Muhammad Ridho Suhandi
*Bontang* - PT Pupuk Indonesia dan PT Dahana (persero) bekerja sama membangun pabrik bahan baku bom, amonium nitrat. Rencananya, mereka akan menggelontorkan dana sebanyak Rp 1 triliun untuk pabrik tersebut.

Direktur Utama PT Pupuk Indonesia Aas Asikin mengatakan proyek tersebut nantinya akan ditugaskan kepada anak usahanya, yakni PT Pupuk Kalimantan Timur. Adapun yang membangun adalah PT Wijaya Karya (Wika).

"Nanti Pupuk Kaltim ditugaskan. Untuk amonium nitrat ini proyek sudah ditender Wika. Nilai proyek Rp 958 miliar atau US$ 60 juta jadi hampir Rp 1 triliun," jelas dia di Equator Hotel, Bontang, Kalimantan Timur, Sabtu (27/10/2018).


*Baca juga: *Penjualan Pupuk Indonesia Naik Jadi 8,9 Juta Ton

Lebih lanjut, ia mengungkapkan rencananya pembangunan akan dilakukan dalam waktu dekat ini. Sehingga di tahun 2021 pabrik tersebut sudah dapat beroperasi.

Adapun pabrik ini dibuat dengan kapasitas sebesar 75.000 ton per tahun. Dengan begitu pihaknya optimis bisa mengurangi impor amonium nitrat sampai dengan 100 ribu ton.

"Ini kan kapasitasnya 75.000 ton per tahun. Nah, Dahana ini kan impor selama ini 75.000 sampai 100 ribu ton, jadinya nanti nggak impor lagi karena sudah punya pabrik sendiri," tutup dia.

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...1-t-dua-bumn-ini-bangun-pabrik-bahan-baku-bom

PT DAHANA (Indonesian State owned company, working in explosives manufacturing) and PT Pupuk kaltim (SOE working in fertilizer manufacturing) held joint venture to build Ammonium Nitrate manufacturing plant with more than 60 million US dollar investment. The plant projected to produce more than 75.000 tonnes Ammonium Nitrate every year once operational

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*PT Inka
*





Jakarta Airport Train

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia

CN 235





N 219

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry
LEN 200 Radar (2D radar system)

Google Translate






PT Len Industri (Persero) succeeded in developing the Len S-200 military radar system with the ability to detect targets up to 200 kilometers (km) at an altitude of 10,000 feet. This radar became a radar product that was successfully released by Len Industry.

President Director of PT Len Industri Zakky Gamal Yasin said, this product is a two-dimensional radar intended for airspace surveillance. To maintain its performance, this radar uses solid state technology in the module section and uses the S frequency band.

"The advantages of this radar are not only having a primary surveillance radar, but also equipped with secondary surveillance radar, so that it can detect air targets and perform identification functions. As for the TNI, the radar is equipped with a system that is able to provide a tactical situation, "he said at the Excelen event: Innovation for the Country in the Court of Len Industri PT Area, Jalan Soekarno Hatta, Bandung, Wednesday (31/10/2018).

https://theworldnews.net/id-news/len-industri-kembangkan-radar-militer-daya-jangkau-200-km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Pindad Amphibious Excavator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry CMS





PT LEN Industry Simulator





PT LEN Industry Solar cell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Lundin (private own)

Bonefish USV





Tank Boat





Stealth Catamaran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia flight simulator for N 219 plane





PT Dirgantara Indonesia simulator for CN 235





PT TES SIMULATOR, private own company with all simulators has 90 % Indonesian made content. It has exported CN 235 simulator and ACV tank 300 simulator for Malaysia. For Indonesian Armed force, PT TES has made Super Puma and Bell helicopter simulator. Currently the company is developing F 16 simulator for Indonesian Air force, tank simulator for Indonesian Army, and anti ship aircraft simulator for Indonesian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KAI-PT Dirgantara Indonesia 

KFX/IFX Stealth fighter program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry Military product

*MARINE RADAR – Lenradar S-256/S-1000/S-5000/S-20000*








Marine Radar Lenradar S-250/S-1000 can be installed on stationary ground platform as a Coastal Radar, or be installed on Warship (Shipborne Version). Marine Radar Lenradar S-5000/S-20000 to be designed to be installed on Warship (Shipborne Version).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry
*Transponder Torpedo Target TLM-01 *





Transponder TPO TLM - 01 is a moving target under the water used in an anti-submarine warfare exercises.





Transponder capability TPO TLM - 01:


Moving yourself in the water
Responded acoustic wave beam emanating from the Sonar 
System anti-submarine ship
Can be used over and over - again, because it has Recovery System
Endurance Time about 3 hours
Having annunciator lights to be easily tracked


*RTST: Real Time Seal Test*

A tool to test the seal or rubber used in the chamber WPC20 bar in real time. Placement of the device in place it on the door of the chamber, so that articles bearing the seal will be seen directly and in real time. So the location of the leak early can be seen. 
It is a tool to test the seal or rubber used in the chamber WPC20bar in the real time. Place the device on the door of the chamber, so the objects that Contain the seal will be visible directly and in real time. So the early leak location can be seen.

*Setting Central Gravity*
Is a tool to weigh the gravity of the torpedo so that the mass distribution can be set to determine the gravity of the torpedo. It is a tool to weigh the gravity of the torpedo so that the mass distribution can be set to Determine the center of gravity of the torpedo.

*Setting Alignment*
is a tool for setting so that the process of combining the body, head and tail unit of the torpedo true - absolutely straight, not bent or distorted. Is a tool for setting up that the process of combining the body, head and tail unit of the torpedo really straight, not bent or distorted.

*Pressing Tracker*
is a tool to install part of the torpedo, the head and tail unit so that it can enter into the body of the unit. This should be done using these tools as part of the head or the tail unit using O - ring true - it should fit snugly against the body of the unit so they can avoid leakage. 
It is a tool to install parts of the torpedo, they are the head and tail unit so that it can enter the body of the unit. This should be done by using the tool, Because The head or the tail unit using the O-ring that must to be fitted to the body so that the unit can avoid leaks.

*Releasing Tracker*
is a tool to open the head and tail unit so that it can come out of the body of the unit. This should be done using these tools as part of the head or the tail unit using O - ring that has in-press against the body of the unit. 
It is a tool to open the head and tail unit so that it can get out of the body of the unit. This should be done by using the tool, Because The head or the tail unit using the O-ring that has been pressed to the body of the unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Making replicas are different from making the real stuff

Thanks


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry Defense Product
*LenVIS (Vehicular intercommunication System)*





LenVIS a _vehicular intercommunication system_ designed specifically for RANTIS and RANPUR with VoIP technology-based DSP ( _Digital Signal Processing_ ). 
LENVIS FEATURES:

Can be connected with 6 _Intercom Stations_
Can communicate with various types of radio ( _optional radio switching_ )
_Digital Audio technology_ ( _VoIP Technology_ )
LenVIS compatible with all types of _CVC Helmet_ and _Active Noise_ Reduction Helmet.

Dimensions (P XT cm cm cm XL): 
MSB: 24 x 17 x 10 
ISB: 14 x 14 x 8 
SSB: 14 x 14 x 8 
Weight: 
MSB: 2.75 Kg 
ISB: 1.2 Kg 
SSB: 1.5 kg

DESCRIPTION 
LenVIS consists of:

Master Station Box (MSB)
Intercom Station Box (ISB)
Speaker Station Box (SSB)
Radio Switching Box (RSB)
CVC Helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry Defense Product

*LenESM*

*ELECTRONIC SUPPORT MEASURE*



Electronic support measure Gathers intelligence through "intercepting" electromagnetic radiations of military interest. Electronic support measures can provide: 
1. Initial detection systems or knowledge of foreign 
2. A library of technical and foreign on the operational data systems 
3. Tactical combat utilizing information that library




*Technical Specifications*
Frequency range: 2-18 GHz (Option: 2-40 GHz)
Frequency Accuracy: 6 MHz RMS
Probability of Intercept: 99%
Receiver Type: DLVA / IFM / (Option: Super-heterodyne)
DLVA Sensitivity: Better than -65dbm
DLVA Dynamic range: Better than70 dB
IFM Sensitivity: Better Than -55dBm (Option: -60dBm)
IFM Dynamic range: Better Than 60 dB (Option: -65dbm)
Pulse width Range: 100nSec to 500μSec
Pulse width Accuracy: ± (50 nsec + 2 % PW) (at MIN SNR = 10dB)
PRF Range: 200Hz to 400kHz
PRI Accuracy: ± (50 nsec + 2% PRI) (at MIN SNR = 10dB)
DF Accuracy: Less than 5º RMS (at MIN SNR = 10dB)
Azimuth coverage: 360º
Data Base: Yes
Working Continuity: 24 hours 
Power Supply: 220 VAC (50 Hz) OR 24VDC 
Built-in Test: Yes 
Antenna Type: Directional and Omni Directional 
Platform: Land Base 
Environmental: Outdoor Equipment: -20 ° to + 50 ° C, 95% RH Indoor : 10 ° to + 40 ° c

_PPI For Showing Target Parameters_




*capabilities:*


Capable of intercepting different types of transmitter signals such as:
Conventional pulse radar signals
CW radar signals
Frequency agile radar signals
Staggered PRF radar signals
Jittered PRF radar signals
Pulse-Doppler radar signals

Ability of eliminating one or more section (direction) of space by eliminating one or more of directional antennas
Working in high density of signals of environment
BITE facility
Link to GIS software
Link to a data base or data banks
Link to position finding software
Connect to GPS or compass
*Features*
ESM system is an advanced tactical passive receiving system for the radar signal, the which can be used in different platforms like airborne, shipboard and submarines as well as ground based applications

*Other System Features*

*4.1. System Control*
This operator can control the operation of the system using the trackball or keyboard whichever he Prefers or is comfortable to work with. 
*4.2. Alarm State*
The system has two modes "silent" and "alarm". If the alarm mode is selected, when the CW signal or threat locks on the system platform, the alarm will be activated. 
*4.3. angle Display*
The angle display can be performed in two selectable modes "relative" and "true" bearing. When relative mode is selected the angle will be displayed with respect to the heading of the platform. When the system is installed in the moving platforms (such as aircraft or ship), the heading of the platform with respect to the north Might Be changing continuously. Selecting the true bearing modes, uses the platform of navigation information to display the angle with respect to the actual north direction. This feature requires compatibility of the platform of navigation information with ESM and should be checked with the existing facilities available on the platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenGTA10*
*LenGTA10*

*Ground-to-air VHF Radio*

Len GTA-10 is a manpack radio designed for ground-to-air communication. It is suitable for tactical mission that requires short to middle range ground-to-air communication. Equipped with a built-in internal encryption system, It provides secure communication to other Airband VHF radio platform with the same encryption.




*Technical Specification*
Technology Base: Software Defined Radio (SDR) 
Operating Frequency: 118-136975 MHz 
Channel spacing: 25 kHz 
Channel Capacity: 760 
Channel memory: 100 programmable channel 
modulation modes: AM, QPSK 
Transmit Output Power: 3.5 W carrier, 10W PEP max 
frequency stability: 2 ppm 
Receiver sensitivity: 1.5 UV @ 12 dB SINAD 
Receiver selectivity:> 60dB @ 25kHz 
Antenna: Whip 60 cm 
Audio Output: 250mW @ 8 ohms 
Supply Voltage: 14.8 V DC Rechargeable LiPo Battery 
Charger Supply Voltage: 100-240V AC 
Average battery life: 14 hours more than 
Temperature Range: -20 ° C 65 ° C 
Vibration: Ground Tactical
Immertion: 1 meter deep for 1 hour 
Dimmension: 250mm (width) x 90mm (deep) x 250mm (height) 
Weight: 2.9kg (without battery pack), 4.8kg (with battery pack), 1.9kg (battery pack), 1.5 kg (bag) 
Standard: MIL-STD-810F shock, vibration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenIFF*

*IDENTIFY FRIEND OR FOE*
IFF equipment, used with search radars, permits automatic identification of targets before they are near enough to Threaten the security of a friendly craft. In addition to user identification, IFF systems Also provide other information such as type of craft, squadron, side number, mission, and aircraft altitude.

The interrogator section. The major units of the interrogator section (except the video decoder group) are usually mounted in a rack located in the radar equipment room. The interrogator Set, Provides rf challenges for the various modes. It also receives the transponder replies and processes them into the proper video signals for application to the decoders and indicators .The ICC crypto, encodes NSM challenges for transmission by the interrogator. It also decodes the received NSM transponder replies. The code changer key (programmer), inserts the NSM code into the computer.




IFF equipment, used with search radars, permits automatic identification of targets before they are near enough to Threaten the security of a friendly craft. In addition to user identification, IFF systems Also provide other information such as type of craft, squadron, side number, mission, and aircraft altitude.

The interrogator section. The major units of the interrogator section (except the video decoder group) are usually mounted in a rack located in the radar equipment room. The interrogator Set, Provides rf challenges for the various modes. It also receives the transponder replies and processes them into the proper video signals for application to the decoders and indicators .The ICC crypto, encodes NSM challenges for transmission by the interrogator. It also decodes the received NSM transponder replies. The code changer key (programmer), inserts the NSM code into the computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenGRC- 400*
*HF Ground Tactical Radio Communication System*





This vehicular radio system, GRC-400, is a transceiver with the maximum output power of 400 watts to cover the radio communications in the HF band. It has the capability of being installed on mobile system. This radio, which is working in frequency range of 1.6MHz to 30Mhz in simplex and half duplex modes, utilizes the analog modulations of AME, SSB, and SSBCW. This radio has RS-232, RS-485 and USB ports and there is possibility to remote the radio up to 4.5Km far. Showing the output power, VSWR and level of received signal on display are the other features of this system.

*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
General*
Receiver Frequency Range : 450 khz to 29.9999 MHZ
Transmitter Frequency Range : 1.6 to 29.9999 MHz
Channel Spacing : 100 Hz
Number Of Channels : 344 preset channels according to maritime standard and 200 editable channels (in maritime mode) and 200 editable channels in general mode
Channel Adjusting Accuary : 10Hz
Frequency Stability : + 2PPM
Modulation Type : Voice : LSB, USB, USB-CW, LSB-CW, AME, Data : FSK, QPSK for the rate of 2.4 kb/s at least with capability to increase
RF Input and Output Impedance : 50 Ω
Guard Frequency : 2.1858 MHZ
Data and Control Interfaces : ISDN, RS-232, RS-485
Input Voltage : 24 – 30 VDC
*Technical*
Output Power (LP) : 25 W (± 1dB), 50 W (± 1dB) and 100 W (± 1dB)(selectable in system settings)
Output Power (MP) : 150 W (± 1dB), 200 W (± 1dB) and 250 W (± 1dB)(selectable in system settings)
Output Power (HP) : 300 W (± 1dB), 350 W (± 1dB) and 400 W (± 1dB)(selectable in system settings)
Antenna Matching : Automatic by pressing PTT
SWR : < 2.5 throughout the band
RF Power Requiring for Matching : 1 – 3 W (1.5 W nominal)
Modulation Distortion : <5%
*Receiver*
RX Sensitivity : 1μV for 20 dB SINAD (CW), 1μV for 15 dB SINAD (SSB),1μV for 15 dB SINAD (AM)
IF Rejection : -70 dB
Image Frequency Rejection : -70 dB
*Physical*
Dimensions (Radio) : 440 x 220 x 400 (mm)
Weight (Radio) : Approximately 32 Kg
Dimension (Remote) : 195 x 140 x 53 (mm)
Weight (Remote) : Approximately 1 Kg
*Environmental*
Temperature Range (Operation) : -20 to +65ºC
Temperature Range (Storage) : -40 to +70ºC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenVDR10-Mp*

PT Len Industri as one of the state-owned company engaged in the business line of defense, is developing a device for military communications radio. One of these products is LenVDR10-Mp. Radio is working on the VHF band 30 MHz - 88 MHz with FM modulation. Radio is designed as a tactical communications device with military standards, waterproof, vibration, durable and resistant to extreme temperatures.

Here are the technical specifications LenVDR10-Mp:

Frequency: 30-88MHz Tuning Step: 25 kHz Frequency Stability: 2ppm Capacity Channels: 100 channels Mode Modulation: FM Modulation Digital: BPSK Vocoder: CVSD FEC: Viterbi Encryption: AES 128 Output RF: 10Watt Maximum Sensitivity: -110 dBm for 10dB SINAD RF connection: 1.5m Whip, whip 3m & BNC 50R Power supply: LiPo battery 11.1VDC-12.6VDC, 10AH battery life: more than 14 hours with a ratio Tx: Rx: Stand by 1: 1: 8 temperature: -10C-50C IP Rating: IP67 Immersion: The depth of 1 meter Dimensions: 250mm (length) x 250mm (height) x 90mm (width)



LenVDR10-Mp platform was developed by implementing _Software Defined Radio_ (SDR). SDR itself is a technology in which the _software_ is run on a _hardware platform_ . The SDR technology which processes the signals digitally in a _chip_ DSP.

Speaking further about LenVDR10-Mp, there are two modes of communication that is the Analog (AFM) and Digital (DFM). In the AFM mode, the communication is done _plain_ without security, so that these radios can communicate with other radios on the same frequency. While in the digital mode, communication between the radio can only be made if the radio communication have the same mode.

Here is a graphic comparison of the quality of reception versus distance.





_Figure: Comparison of Quality vs. Distance_

From the graph above, it can be seen that the FM analog mode, the reception quality will decrease as the distance farther, in terms of loss of quality, sound is heard will be damaged. In Digital mode FM reception quality will remain good, until at a certain distance will be directly destroyed. The distance to the emission of waves is determined by many factors, such as _power output_ , antenna performance and terrain field. the greater the _power_ emitted, the greater _the gain_ antennanya, the farther away also the transmission range. Likewise, on the side of _the receiver_ , where the sensitivity of the _receiver_ that determines a range of communication that can be taken.

*Signal processing*

One technique algorithms _voice coding_ used to build digital communication is _a continuously variable slope Delta (CVSD). _CVSD is one compression algorithm _sample_ data to encode 1 bit per _sample_ , that is to say, if there are 16 KHz audio sampling, it will be changed to 16 Kbit / s. This figure is the maximum speed ( _datarate_ ) which can be reached to _transfer_ data. The following image is an example of an audio signal that is processed CVSD.





_Image: Graph encode CVSD_

Another example _of voice coding_ is used extensively for radio communication is _Mixed-Excitation Linear Prediction (MELP). _The algorithm is ideal for use in communication with a narrow bandwidth, since MELP has a datarate 1200/2400 bps.

Next, the technique does is modulate data. No Binary modulation techniques such as Phase Shift Keying (BPSK), which is a technique that converts digital data into 2 type. Each record represents the phase of a wave. Similar to the BPSK, there are QPSK, which converts the digital data into a four phase data. etc. In contrast to the PSK, there is a technique called PAM or Pulse Amplitude Modulation, ie change the data in which each data represented the Amplitude of a wave.

Furthermore, the digital radio added _Forward Error Correction_ (FEC), which is an algorithm that allows to fix corrupted data received at the receiver. Some are _Viterbi_ , _Reed Solomon_ , and others.

*Secure Communication*

Radio features one-Mp LenVDR10 are securing communications ( _Comsec_ ) and transmission security ( _transec_ ). _Comsec_ applied to the radio communications that are not easily intercepted. There are various methods of securing this, among others, by using the encryption key. LenVDR10-Mp using AES128 algorithm to scramble data and voice.

Advanced Encryption Standard (AES) is an encryption standard by the symmetric key. This standard consists of 3 _blocks chipper_ , namely AES-128, AES-192 and AES-256. Each _chipper_ has a size of 128-bit key size respectively 128, 192 and 256 bits.

_TRANSEC_ is security in the transmission signal. The method used to implement _transec_ are frequency _hopping_ and _spread spectrum_ . Frequency _hopping_ is a radio transmission method by varying the frequency of _the carrier_ that is used to quickly and randomly. Frequency hopping using a sequence _psedo-randomized_ controlled cryptographic algorithm with a key. Mode _Frequency Hopping_ meant that communications can not be intercepted or disturbed (by _jamming_ ). In LenVDR10-MP, changes in the frequency of _the carrier_ when _Hopping_changing the moving speed of 100 _hops_ / sec, with a resolution of 25kHz and the switching frequency of 3400 kHz frequency range around the frequency _channel_ is active. The following image is an illustration of frequency _hopping_ performed.





_Image: Communication is hopping with interference_

The illustration depicts if there is a process of communication between the radio, which at a certain frequency there is interference ( _jamming_ ), then with frequency _hopping_ , the information will still be acceptable even though there is a decrease in signal quality.





_Image: Communication is hopping with tapping_

The illustration shows that in case of interception of information at a specific frequency, then just a little bit of information received by eavesdroppers.

Indeed radio frequency (RF) is a limited natural resource that has strategic value. Therefore, its use should be conducted in an orderly. It has been stipulated in government regulations that may apply in each country is different, but in essence, the radio frequency spectrum is set to be orderly, efficient and in accordance with its designation that does not cause harmful interference.


----------



## Indos

*LenPRC – 110H*
*HF 20W Hopping Manpack Radio*

PRC-110H Radio system is a Manpack transceiver for covering radio communication through the HF band. Although this radio is operated in frequency range of 1.6MHz to 29.9999MHz, it establishes communication in the Simplex and Half-Duplex modes as well as using the SSB-CW, SSB and AME modulation types. This system includes the RS-232 port and can be controlled by a remote control in a distance of maximum 4.5Km. Indicating the output power, VSWR, and level of the received signal on the display is another capability of the radio.






*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

*General*
Receiving frequency range : 450KHz ~ 29.9999MHz
Transmitting frequency range : 1.6 ~ 29.9999MHz
Frequency channel spacing : 100Hz
Preset frequency channels : 100 Changeable channels
Frequency channel setting accuracy : 10Hz
Frequency stability : ±2PPM
Modulation type : Voice: LSB-CW, USB-CW, LSB, USB, and AME Data: FSK, QPSK and OFDM for at least 2.4kb/s data rate which can be improved
RF Input/Output impedance : 50Ω
Data interface/control : ISDN,RS-232
Input Power supply : 12 ~ 18VDC
*Transmitter*
Output power in the LP mode : 4W(±1dB), 6W(±1dB), 8W(±1dB);Selectable via the system settings
Output power in the MP mode : 10W(±1dB), 12W(±1dB), 14W(±1dB); Selectable via the system settings
Output power in the HP mode : 16W(±1dB), 18W(±1dB), 20W(±1dB); Selectable via the system settings
Antenna matching : Automatic by pressing the PTT button
SWR : Less than 2.5 in whole the frequency band
Matching time : Less than 4s
RF power needed for matching : 1 ~ 3W (1.5W nominal) mode
Modulation distortion : Less than 5%
*Receiver*
Receiving sensitivity : 1μV for 20dB SINAD (CW), 1μV for 15dB SINAD (SSB), 6.75μV for 15dB SINAD (AM)
IF Rejection : -50dB
Image frequency rejection : -50dB
*Mechanical*
Radio case dimension : 290mm×90mm×230mm
Radio case weight : About 5kg
Remote dimension : 53mm×140mm×195mm
Remote weight : About 1kg
*Environmental*
Operating temperature : -25º to +65°C
Storage temperature : -40º to +70°C


----------



## Indos

*LenPRC – 122/N*
*Manpack Radio Communication System*

PRC-122/N as a Manpack radio communication system is designed and manufactured for establishing communication between military units. It is an appropriate substitute for the PRC-77 radio communication system, because its dimension and weight are reduced, its capabilities are improved, and also it can communicate with the other military radio communication systems of the armed forces.





*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

*General*
Frequency band : 30-87.9875MHz
Modulation Type : Narrow band FM
Modulation of data transmission (modem) : QPSK
Number of preset channels : 50 Channel (00~49)
Squelch type : Noise/Tone
Frequency channel spacing : 12.5 KHz/25KHz
Number of the RF channel : 4640/2320
*Receiving*
Sensitivity : -115dBm with 10dB SINAD
Image frequency rejection : Better than 65dB
IF frequency rejection : Better than 65db
Adjacent channel rejection : Better than 70dB
Audio frequency response : -6dBr in a range of 300±30Hz, -6dBr in a range of 3400±300Hz
Receiving audio distortion in maximum audio power : Less than 5%
Current consumption : 150mA in standby mode, 300mA in audio receiving mode with maximum amplitude
Supply voltage : 12-18V (12V Nominal)
Squelch type : Noise/Tone
*Transmitting*
Output power : LP: 0.4~0.6W, HP: 4~6.3w
Frequency stability : ±5PPM
Pilot tone frequency : 150±2Hz
Harmonic rejection : Better than 60dB
Current consumption : LP: 1.5A, HP: 2A
Modulation distortion : Less than 5%
Maximum time of permanent PTT : 3 Minutes in transmitting mode
Microphone input amplitude with 600Ω load : At least 20mW
Battery life time : More than 12h (with the 8-1-1 ratio; 1s transmitting,1s receiving, and 8s standby)
*Environmental*
Operating temperature : -25ºC ~ +65ºC
Environmental standard : MIL-STD-810
EMI/EMC standard : MIL-STD-461
*Mechanical*
Dimension of the handheld radio (without battery) : 150x70x40mm
Weight of the handheld radio (without battery) : Less than 0.7Kgr
Dimension of the remote control system : 102x68x32mm
Weight of the remote control system : Less than 0.5Kgr
Dimension of the Manpack radio : 240x210x85mm
Weight of the Manpack radio (without battery and with the handheld radio) : Less than 3Kgr
Weight of the Manpack radio (with battery) : Less than 4Kgr
Weight of the battery : Less than 1Kgr
Body material : Iexon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN

RX 450 rocket





Cruise Missile Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry (continue)

*LenPRC – 2500*
*VHF PORTABLE TACTICAL RADIO COMMUNICATION SYSTEM*

This transceiver covers long distances depending on antenna height and output power in Line Of Sight (LOS) conditions. The PRC-2500 is compatible with different kinds of intercommunication systems.This transceiver has many features such as whisper function, hailing facility, selective call, full/sub band frequency hopping capability, remote control facility, built in ciphering system, and fast synchronization.Fixed Frequency Communication: Establishing communication in the fixed frequency mode is one the system capabilities so that it can communicate with the old generation radios.







*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*
*Electrical*
Frequency Range : 30-87.975 MHz
Number of Frequency Channels : 2320/4640
Frequency Channels Spacing : 25KHz/12.5KHz
Number of Preset Channels : 10
Type Of Communication : Simplex/Half Duplex
Modulation Type : FM(Narrow Band)/BFSK for data transmission
Input Power Supply : 12V
Antenna Type : Wideband (7 Segment)
Number Of Sub Band : 9
Hopping Bandwith : 6.4MHz
Number Of Sms Memory : 8 (inbox)
*Transmitter*
Ouytput Power : H:4W±1dB Me:2W±1dB Low:100mW±1.5dB
Frequency Stability : ±2PPM
Pilot Tone Frequency : 150±2Hz
Harmonic Rejection : Better than 50dBc
Current Consumption : Less than 1.8A in H mode
Distortion : Less than 5%
Maximum PTT Time : 3 Minute in active mode No limit in inactive mode
1KHz modulation : 4~6.5KHz (25KHz channel spacing), 2~3.25KHz (12.5KHz channel spacing)
*Receiver*
Sensitivity : -115dBm/10dB
Distortion : Less than 10%
Current Consumption : 400mA
Rejection : Better than 70dB
Image Frequency Rejection : Better than 70dB
Adjacent Channel Rejection : Better than 70dB
Output Audio Level : >2.5Vrms
Squelch Type : Noise/Tone
Audio Frequency Response : 0.3~3.4 KHz
*Mechanical*
Dimension(WxHxD) : 105x280x245mm
Weight : 4Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenVRC – 122/N*
*VHF Vehicular Radio Communication System*

The remote and booster sections of this system could be separated from the radio. Due to high output power this system is useful for communication in long ranges and mobile system. This system includes some significant features like selectable output power (H, L), searching the channel (Manual/Auto), SMS, etc.



*

*
*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

*General*

Frequency Band : 30-87.9875MHz
Type Of Modulation : FM narrow band
Type Of Modulation (data) : QPSK
No. Of Preset Channels : 50 Ch
Tone Pilot Frequency : 150Hz ± 2
Automatic Matching : rod antenna (At3088) 30-88MHz
Channel Spacing : 12.5/25KHz
Supply Voltage : 22 – 30V (24V nominal)
*Receiving*
Sensitivity : -115dBm SINAD better than 10dB
Image Rejection : better than 65dB
IF Rejection : better than 65dB
Adjacent Channel Ommision : better than 70dB
Audio Frequency : -6dBr : 300±30 Hz,-6dBr : 3400±300 Hz
Distortion Of Audio in RX (max. power) : less than 5%
Current Consumption (STBY mode) : less than 450mA
Current Consumption(RX, max.level) : less than 600mA
Squelch Type : tone and noise
Selecting Squelch Sensitivity : via remote
*Transmitting*
Output Power : LP: 4,5 -7.5, HP: 25-35W
Current Consumption : LP: <4A, HP: <9A
Harmonic Rejection : better than 55db
Frequency Stability : ±5 PPM
Modulation Distortion : less tha 5%
Omitting Spurios Signals : better than 5%
Maximum PTT time : 3 minutes
Altitude of input microphone (600Ω load) : 20 mV
*Mechanical*
Dimension(booster) : 25.5 x 30.5 x 12 cm
Dimension(remote) : 17 x 4.4 x 11 cm
Dimension (radio) : 7 x 4 x 15 cm
Dimension(tray) : 27 x 34.5 x 4.5 cm
Weight(booster) : 6.3Kg
Weight(remote) : 1.1Kg
Weight(radio) : 0.7Kg
Weight(tray) : 3.4Kg
Weight(total) : 11.5Kg
Weight(total,without tray) : 8.1Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Surya Sentra Ekajaya (private owned)

P6 ATAV 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad/Thales 

Sanca MRAP (Base on Bushmaster)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad

Anoa Amphibious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Alam Indomesin Utama (private owned)

MLRS









PT Prafir Jaya Abadi (private owned)

MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara, PT Dahana

Rhan 122B rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Len Industry (continue)
*Naval Electro Optical Fire Control System*





*Features*

Surface and Aerial Targets Tracking
Measuring Range, Elevation and Azimuth angles of Targets
Gun Fire Control
Two axis stabilized platform
Target Data acquisition from navy radars
Automatic Targets Tracking based on images attained by TV and IR cameras
Target Laser Range Finding by LRF
Sending Target position data to other systems such as CMS tracking radars
Real Time weather condition acquisition
Digital and synchronic Communication with Navigation System and gun
Ballistic and firing control calculation for gun against targets
2 DOF stabilized platform
TV & IR cameras and LRF
Tracking and Fire Control Panels
Weather condition sensors for measuring meteo ballistic parameters
Interface Box with Gun and Floating Navigation
System Architecture


_System Architecture_

*PLATFORM SPECIFICATION*
Pan Rotation Range : n x 360º
Tilt Rotation Range : ~20º~+80º
Pan Rotation Range : Max 120º/s
Tilt Rotation Range : Max 60º/s
Pan Acceleration : Max 300º/s²
Tilt Acceleration : Max 300º/s²
Positioning Accuracy : 0.01º
Interface : Fiber Optic Rs422, RS232
Power Supply : 220 V single phase 50 – 60 Hz
Weight : 180 Kg
Consumption Power : 2 Kw

*SYSTEM SPECIFICATION*
Target Type : Floating Devices and Aerial Targets
Operational Range : Max 20 km
IR Spectral Range : 3 – 5 μm
Ranging Accuary (LRF) : ± 5 km
Updating Range of Fire Control System : 25 Hz
Carrying Floating Device : All kinds of Light and Heavy Floating device


----------



## Indos

*LenLINK - Tactical Data Link Solution*

LenLINK - Tactical Data Link has a very strategic role in modern combat management system, which plays a role in the Tactical Data Link increase the _situational awareness_ , build _tactical network,_ and the coordination to effectively control battle.





LenLINK a Tactical Data Link has been developed by PT Len Industri (Persero) using _COTS Technology_ and _PC-Based Concept_ in order to guarantee independence and flexibility in the development of products in the future.

With LenLINK enabling the _customization protocol_ and encryption algorithm, ensuring the level of security and reliability in data transmission.

*features LenLINK*

_track Management_
Exchange of data from ships or other aircraft, including _(Surface Track, Air Track, Submarine Track_ , ESM / ECM data, the EFF, _Reference Position_ )
Tactical coordination
Status _Reporting_

*specifications LenLINk*

_National Data Encryption_
HF / VHF / UHF Protocol
Solutions _Tactical Network_ for the application of air, land and sea.
_COTS Technology_
_PC Based Concept_
Support the domestic industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*After the acquisition of the Siemens factory, Barata made sure the Local Content of the turbine production could increase to 80%*
Thursday, August 02 2018 / 16:36 WIB







*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA* . PT Barata Indonesia is optimistic that after acquiring Siemens Power and Gas-Turbine Components factories, the company can increase the local content (TKDN) of its component products.

Silmy Karim, President Director of Barata Indonesia, said that the percentage of TKDN in the turbine component of the company's production was around 45%. "After the addition of this plant, from 45 percent to 80 percent," he told Kontan.co.id, Thursday (2/8).

As for the installed capacity of this new plant, Silmy has not been able to specify it, but in the past the plant was able to produce turbines with a capacity of up to 1,000 megawatts (MW).

"We calculate based on hundreds of hours of production of component production, so this line (former Siemens) is capable of operating 500,000 hours a year," he explained.

Furthermore, Silmy said, the addition of the former Siemens plant would increase Barata's production capacity to 25%. For your information, the official website of the company produces various industrial components and equipment.

Some of them are for the Oil and Gas industry, Agro Industry, Heavy Equipment, Hydromechanical, Power Plants as well as Steel Construction with a production capacity of 12,000 tons per year.

From the variety of product segments, Silmy said that 40% of revenue was still dominated by the power plant component. "The rest are various, from sugar factory components to other manufacturers," he explained.

Regarding the value of the acquisition, Silmy was reluctant to say it first, with 100% of the funds found from Barata's internal cash. The company also plans to boost this new factory _utility_ .

With the name Barata Power Cilegon, the factory owned by Siemens previously will increase its utility to 100%, where in the past year the factory utility was only around 70%.

Reporter: Agung Hidayat
Editor: Yoyok

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/...astikan-tkdn-turbin-bisa-meningkat-menjadi-80

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Monday, August 27, 2018 *
*Barata Indonesia Signs a Sugar Plant Project of Rp866 Billion*
*



*

PT Barata Indonesia has a sugar factory project contract. This time, Barata Indonesia signed a contract with PT Perkebunan Nusantara (PTPN) X to work on the Gempolkrep Sugar Factory (PG) project and the Bioethanol Plant located in Mojokerto, East Java.

The Ministry of BUMN welcomed the signing of the contract. Deputy of Agro and Pharmaceutical Industry Business, Wahyu Kuncoro, said that the PTPN X Gempolkrepp-Mojokerto PG project is part of the state-owned sugar factory revitalization program.

"Revitalizing state-owned sugar mills will increase sugar production, while supporting the realization of national sugar self-sufficiency," he said.

Meanwhile, President Director of Barata Indonesia, Silmy Karim, explained that the PG Gempolkrep project is the fourth sugar industry project obtained by Barata Indonesia in the past two years.

"With the experience Barata Indonesia has had for a century in the sugar industry, we really want to be a _solution provider_ for agro-industrial projects, especially the national sugar industry," explained Silmy.

Before getting the PG Gempolkrep project, Barata Indonesia obtained a revitalization project for PG Rendeng, PG Asembagus, and PG Bombana.

This project further strengthened Barata Indonesia's position as a company that has competent competencies in the sugar industry. This is in line with the desire of the company to contribute to the creation of national food security, through strategic government projects.

https://www.wartaekonomi.co.id/read...-tangani-proyek-pabrik-gula-rp866-miliar.html


----------



## Indos

Monday, 02 July 2018
*Boosting production capacity, INKA built a new factory*
*



*

*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. *In an effort to increase production capacity to support the railway industry development program, PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia (INKA) is currently building a new factory in Ketapang Village, Kalipuro District, Banyuwangi Regency.

INKA's Senior Manager of Public Relations, Secretariat and Protocol Hartono said that the investment funds used for the construction of this factory were around Rp 1.6 trillion to Rp 1.7 trillion. "After operating, the capacity of this plant can produce 4 trains per day," he told Kontan.co.id, Monday (2/6)

The INKA train factory located in Madiun, currently only can produce 1 half to 2 trains per day, the factory in Madiun is 22 hectares. As for the factory that is being built in Banyuwangi, it covers 84 hectares.

Hartono targets the construction of this plant to be completed by the end of 2019 or early 2020. "Land acquisition has been completed, we are targeting 2020 to be operational," he explained.

PT INKA's main market is still domestic, but with the construction of this new factory, PT INKA is also expanding its market to South Asia and Africa. "At the moment we have got contracts from Bangladesh and the Philippines, for Thailand it is still in the negotiation process," Hartono said.

Hartono added that there were already several African countries who were interested in buying INKA's products.

The construction of this plant is close to the port so that it can support the product delivery process. "We are also looking for areas with supporting resources, labor costs are still competitive, and integrated transportation," he said.

After the new plant was operational, Hartono hoped that INKA's production could increase so that INKA's income would also increase. "So when there is a lot of product demand, we can fulfill it," he concluded.

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/genjot-kapasitas-produksi-inka-bangun-pabrik-baru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I hope all of Indonesian strategic industries will grow, inshaALLAH....


*PT Inka is Ready to Send 50 Bangladesh Train Orders in October 2018*
Monday, September 3, 2018 12:54








*SURYA.co.id | MADIUN -* PT Railroad Industry (Inka) Madiun is completing 50 trains of a total of 250 trains ordered by Bangladesh . 50 trains for the Bangladesh government order will be sent in October 2018.

Director of PT Railroad Industry (Inka) Budi Noviantoro said, the third time PT Inka had received a train order contract from Bangladesh .

This year, precisely in July 2018, PT Inka received orders for 250 trains from the Bangladesh government , with a contract value of around Rp 700 billion.


"Bangladesh has the third time entrusting the construction of trains to Inka. This year Bangladesh has ordered 250 trains and the target for completion is next year," he told reporters on Sunday (2/9/2018) yesterday after PT Inka's anniversary.

In addition to completing orders from Bangladesh , Inka is currently also busy completing orders from the Philippines.

Budi said, the Philippines ordered three units of locomotives, four diesel trains and 15 passenger trains.

In addition to working on orders from abroad, PT Inka is also working on PT KAI's train orders, totaling 438 trains.

"So it's quite busy. We work 24 hours divided into three shifts to complete this work," he added.



Artikel ini telah tayang di surya.co.id dengan judul PT Inka is Ready to Send 50 Bangladesh Train Orders in October 2018, http://surabaya.tribunnews.com/2018...0-kereta-pesanan-bangladesh-pada-oktober-2018.
Author: Rahadian Bagus
Editor: Fatkhul Alami


----------



## Indos

*Nippon Steel Krakatau Steel Plant Ready for Operation August 7, 2018
NEWS - Samuel Pablo, CNBC Indonesia

28 May 2018 18:18






Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The steel factory of PT Krakatau Nippon Steel Sumikin (KNSS), which was built since mid-2015, is planned to be inaugurated on August 7, 2018 after being postponed several times.

"Yes it is still in the testing phase plant ( _commissioning_ ). So we had just invited the Minister to attend the opening ceremony on August 7," said Director of Human Resources and General Affairs KNSS, Djoko Muljono after a meeting with the Minister of Industry in his office on Monday (28 / 5/2018).

The factory with a production capacity of 480,000 tons is planned to operate in stages in accordance with the demands of the domestic automotive market.





For information, the KNSS produces zinc-coated steel plates (galvanized steel) and white steel plates (cold rolled steel) for the automotive industry as a raw material for making car frames.

Djoko revealed that his party had signed a shipping contract with several automotive APM (agent brand holders) in the country. However, he has not been able to reveal the details.

"Thank God, some ATPMs are willing to use our steel. We hope that in two years we will be able to operate full capacity. This year it may be around 30%, depending on ATPM demand," he said.

Djoko is optimistic that the steel market for automotive will remain stable and unaffected by the potential trade war between the US and China due to the application of high import tariffs by the US. He also cited the use of steel production in the automotive sector.

"Automotive is stable, unlike commodities for construction or other steel. Generally steel is used for vehicle body, then the components if the factory asks for corrosion, they use coated or galvanized," he explained.

Meanwhile, Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation Equipment and Electronics (ILMATE) Harjanto revealed that there were three schemes for fulfilling raw materials for KNSS, namely steel imported directly by Nippon Steel, through a galvanizing process in Krakatau Steel first, and later the steel produced by Krakatau Steel has gone through the blast furnace process.

"At present the dominant raw material is from Nippon Steel. But because they are using the rolling mill facilities of Krakatau Steel, the ultimate goal will be the fulfillment of direct raw materials from Krakatau Steel," said Harjanto. *(ray / ray)*

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...atau-nippon-steel-siap-operasi-7-agustus-2018


----------



## Indos

Friday, 27 Jul 2018 11:37 WIB
*Collaborating with Pindad, INKA Wants to Make LRT Machine*
*



*

*Jakarta* - PT Railroad Industry or INKA (Persero) stated its readiness to make a Medan light rapid transit (LRT) carriage. In fact, INKA will partner with PT Pindad to make its own engine or traction motor. Not an imported machine. 

PT INKA Production Director, Bayu Waskito Sudadi said that his party would encourage 60% use of local content in the Medan LRT project, one of the ways to transfer technology. 

He gave an example for the manufacture of traction motors, so far it has always imported these goods from outside companies such as Bombardier. Now, the company is invited to produce machines in Indonesia with State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN).

"The motor traction will later work with Pindad (with Bombarider)," he told *detikFinance on* Friday (7/27/2018).

In addition to partnering with Bombardier and Pindad, INKA's plan will also collaborate with PT Inalum to make aluminum which functions as a framework for LRT cars. 

"We will collaborate with the aluminum car body with Inalum. Because we can't make big ones. Now he can," he explained.

Meanwhile, the demand for 60% use of local content was delivered by Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan. This was done to reduce the burden on the government to build the project. *(dna / dna)*

https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-4136266/gandeng-pindad-inka-mau-bikin-mesin-lrt-medan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry


*RETIMAX 2000 (Surveillance & Reconnaissance System)*






*Value of Camera Surveillance*


Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA)
Supervisory Border Region
Mapping Area






*PAYLOAD SPECIFICATIONS*

*1.DayNight EMCCD Camera*
Camera type : 1/3 CCD
Format : NTSC or PAL
Resolution : 450 TV lines
Lens type : Varies

*2.Digital Camera*
Format : Digital
Resolution : 24.5 Megapixel
Focus type : Auto & Manual Focus
Focus Range : Varies with Lens

5 fps Continuous at Full Resolution FX-format (full frame) CMOS Sensor NEF (RAW) Files at 12- or 14-bit Color Scene Recognition System

*3.Laser Range Finder*
Laser wavelength : 1550 nm
Laser Type : Erbium Glass
Measuring range : 20-10km

*PHYSICAL DIMENSIONS*

Gimbal

25-30 kg
50 cm dia x 60 ht
Power
15-30 Vdc, 11 Amp (with no ancillary equipment
operating)
*TURRET SPECIFICATIONS*

Stabilization & Target Pointing Gimbal
Tiga (3) Axis ( X, Y, Z )


Yaw Range +/- 150°
Pitch Range +90°to -150°
Roll +/- 20°

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Steel and Posco Build Steel Clusters Worth IDR 53 Trillion*

Tuesday 23/5/2017, 20.04 WIB
*This project is targeted to absorb 420 thousand workers.
*





PT Krakatau Steel Tbk and South Korean company Posco are building a steel industry cluster in Cilegon, Banten. Clusters with an investment value of US $ 4 billion or around Rp. 53.21 trillion will produce 10 million tons of steel by 2025.

"This will provide a _multiplier effect_ through creating jobs, fulfilling domestic industry raw materials, and providing benefits to the national economy, especially Banten," said Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto in Jakarta, Tuesday (23/5).

He said, the government was seriously developing the national steel industry. This is indicated by the provision of incentives in the form of _tax holidays_ , _tax allowances_ , and exemptions from import duties for capital goods listed in the _masterlist_ .

(Also read: Post S & P Rank, Economist of the Securities Prediction of the Flood of Foreign Funds )

President Director of PT Krakatau Steel Tbk, Mas Wigrantoro Roes Setyadi, said that currently the total production capacity of Krakatau Steel and PT Krakatau Posco has reached 4.5 million tons. That number will increase with the operation of a new factory with a capacity of 1.5 million tons by the end of 2019. This means that only need to add 4 million tons to reach the total target of 10 million tons of the cluster.

"The establishment of a 10 million tonne steel cluster which will be completed in 2025, is ready to replace 70-80 percent of imported steel," he said.

He added that the Cilegon steel cluster would produce steel rolls for construction, sheet steel for household appliances, shipping, cars, and high-quality sheet steel.

(Also read: Cooperating with Canada, Government to Develop Regional Economic Climate )

National steel consumption continues to increase. In 2016 sharply increased by 12.67 million tons after experiencing a decline in 2015 which only reached 11.37 million tons.

Meanwhile, Posco CEO Ohjoon Kwon said, a 10-ton steel cluster would absorb 420,000 workers. The cluster also encouraged production worth US $ 6.8 billion.

"Posco has played an important role in the period of rapid economic growth in Korea in the development of heavy industries and manufacturing industries such as automotive, shipping, and household electronic equipment," he said.

Reporter: Muhammad Firman
https://katadata.co.id/berita/2017/...sco-bangun-klaster-baja-senilai-rp-53-triliun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global (private own)







Avionics instruments that can be used to display important information for pilots of the 100/200 Hawk fighter, such as navigation, route map, 
ILS, VOR, TACAN, Fuel, position, aircraft height, heading, speed, flight plan, radar display, direction wind and others.

*WPI*
*Weapon Programming Instrument*
Avionics instruments in 200 Hawk fighter aircraft which function to control weapons systems, Weapon Inventory Panels, release of bombs and rockets, gun firing, and release weapons in emergency situations.






http://infoglobal.co.id/id/avionik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Good to see the development of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

AViet said:


> Good to see the development of Indonesia.



Thanks bro,






*INS / GNSS*
*Inertial Navigation System / *
*Global Navigation Satellite System*
Satellite-based aircraft navigation systems are equipped with inertial backups that function to produce attitude navigation data, headings, position, speed, angular rate
and acceleration.






*WCB*
*Weapon Control Board*
It is a weapons control panel that functions to control the power status of weapons, displaying the type, location, preparation to the launch of various types of weapons owned by 200 Hawk fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A great assortment of achievements from Indonesia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> A great assortment of achievements from Indonesia...



Thanks bro

*WPI*
*Weapon Programming Instrument*
*



*
Avionics instruments in 200 Hawk fighter aircraft which function to control weapons systems, Weapon Inventory Panels, release of bombs and rockets, gun firing, and release weapons in emergency situation

*RCM*
*Rear Cockpit Monitor*
*



*
Avionics instruments for displaying flight data symbology and video HUDs on rear seat 100 Hawk fighters.

*DVR*
*Digital Video Recorder*
*



*
It is an avionics instrument for recording pilot conversations in the cockpit, video, flight and radar data symbology in digital format for 100/200 Hawk type warplanes.

*RMU*
*Radar Monitor unit*
*



*
Avionics instrument for displaying radar data, target trackers, intercepts, slope 
and height of a 200 hawk fighter.

http://infoglobal.co.id/id/avionik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global


----------



## Indos

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia prepares to launch first locally assembled submarine*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
07 November 2018


*Key Points*

Indonesia has successfully completed the assembly of its third Nagapasa-class submarine
On-time completion validates the state-owned shipbuilder’s recently built submarine building facilities in Surabaya
Assembly of the third Nagapasa-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is complete and the boat is ready for launch at Surabaya, an official from state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

However, the launch has since been delayed twice due to the unavailability of key politicians who would like to be present at the ceremony, including the Indonesian president and the minister of defence, said the official.

https://www.janes.com/article/84347...s-to-launch-first-locally-assembled-submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PT INKA GET 30 MILLION USD INVESTMENT FROM US COMPANY




*

TEMPO.CO , Madiun - PT Kereta Api Industry or INKA received funds worth US $ 30 million, equivalent to Rp 440 billion. This investment injection was obtained through collaboration with a US company, Progress Rail.

Read: Build a Factory in Banyuwangi, PT INKA Need Rp 1.6 Trillion

"We have signed a _loan of agreement_ with Progress Rail at the IMF meeting. Their initial commitment is US $ 30 million," PT INKA President Director Budi Noviantoro told _Antara_ in Madiun, Wednesday, November 7, 2018.

According to Budi, the investment was for the construction of locomotives which indeed increased their needs. Before the agreement was signed, he said, Progress Rail, which is part of Caterpillar Group, had visited the INKA factory in Madiun, East Java. "They like to see young people in INKA and their designs are good," Budi said, imitating his guests' response from Progress Rail.

Budi added, the locomotive factory was prepared in an area of 83 hectares. Its location in Banyuwangi is targeted to start operating for phase 1 in 2020. This locomotive factory is prepared for export. Taking place in Banyuwangi because to reduce logistics costs. The distance between the factory and the port is only 3.2 kilometers.

In addition to US companies, said Budi, INKA also wants to collaborate with PT Kereta Api Indonesia or KAI to invest in the plant, which is capable of producing 4 units of trains per day. "So that there will be three companies, namely INKA, KAI and Progress rail".

As for the process of establishing a factory in Banyuwangi, Budi added, the stage is now an auction that has been followed by a number of contractors. Among them are PT Wika, PP and PT Adhikarya, as well as the process of building permits or IMB. "By the end of this month there has been a winner of the auction."

https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1144076/perusahaan-amerika-serikat-suntik-modal-pt-inka-rp-440-miliar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Nipress (private owned)
July 24, 2013

*Indonesia First Lithium Battery Factory*

*JAKARTA* - Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Dahlan Iskan inaugurated the PT Nipress Tbk lithium battery factory in Cileungsi, Bogor, West Java, Saturday (07/13/2013). This factory became the first lithium battery factory in Indonesia.

Nipress is one of the consortiums supporting the national electric car industry in the supply of lithium batteries. Where this battery will be used in the operation of electric cars that are being developed in Indonesia, as an alternative environmentally friendly means of transportation.

Currently, Nipress is also developing batteries for special needs of combat vehicles such as tanks, submarines and missiles. This product research and development works in collaboration with the TNI (Indonesian Armed Force) Headquarters.

In 1973, Nipress began production of positive and negative plate components for car batteries. Whereas in 2012 Nipress has mastered a 30 percent _market share_ for domestic car and motorcycle batteries under the NS brand.

Meanwhile, the company has also mastered a _market share of_ up to 50 percent for cellular BTS batteries with them NS. With the success of lithium battery production by Nipress, Indonesia will be increasingly ready to develop national electric cars and motorbikes independently.

http://nipress.com/id/indonesia-miliki-pabrik-baterai-lithium-pertama/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Wika is a state owned construction builder

*Electric Motorcycle "Gesits" Will Be Mass Produced in January 2019*

*



*

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - National electric motorcycle, Gesits , will begin mass production in mid-January 2019. 

This was stated by the President Director of PT Wijaya Karya Tbk (WIKA), Tumiyana, at Merdeka Palace today, Wednesday (11/07/2018) . 

WIKA through its subsidiary is the party that will produce Gesits.

Tumiyana said the investment in the Gesits production facility at the initial stage was Rp 180 billion, where the funding came from WIKA. 

"For the first line [investment] Rp180 billion," he said.

The market targeted by the company is domestic and has not yet considered export. 

"We don't talk about exports first. Domestic markets, if we talk about our number 4 population in the world. So definitely if you say the need, our population is 261 million. Users of motor vehicles 70% of the total. So the market is still top here," said Tumiyana. 

He guarantees the existence of Gesits in the national market, so that consumers do not need to worry about spare parts, maintenance, and various other things. 

As for today President Joko Widodo also had time to ride Gesits at Merdeka Palace.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...listrik-gesits-diproduksi-massal-januari-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Gesits Electric Motor Will Be Supplied from Pindad Starting August 2018

Kompas.com - 12/05/2018, *





Jakarta, KOMPAS.com - A Prospective national scooter Gesits will get a supply of one of the main components of electric power train or electric motors, from domestic companies PT Pindad (state owned company). It is planned that the supply will begin shipping in August 2018 later.

Electric scooter results from the development of the Sepuluh November Institute of Technology (ITS) and Garansindo Group, are approaching mass production. It is possible that the semester II / 2018 will be able to start running. "Yeah right, we will supply electric motors for Gesits. We will start the supply at the end of August where the electric powertrain production will be carried out in Pindad Bandung, and with other domestic partners, "said Yayat Ruyat, EV Pindad Project Leader to KOMPAS.com , Saturday (05/12/2018).

The man with a Doctoral degree also said, if the volume of one of the important parts is estimated to reach 4,000 units per month. This is the first time for Pindad to supply electric motors for electric vehicles to be mass produced. Also read: Only Nationalism Makes the Passage Smooth Gesits will produce 50,000 units per year. (Ghulam / KompasOtomotif)

"We have since developed an electric traction motor that has been used on electric trains, Jabodetabek, Solo Light Train and Palembang. "Previously we got a license from Holec Netherlands, but now we can develop it ourselves, and it has been directed to electric vehicles since 2008," said Yayat. "So in addition to Gesits two-wheeled vehicles under 5 KW, we also developed several electric motors for city cars (25 KW) and for buses," Yayat said.

Gesits is planned to be produced at a facility owned by PT Wika Industri and Konstruksi, in the Wijaya Karya Industrial Area (Wika) Cileungsi, Bogor, West Java. Its production capacity reaches 50,000 per year. Even though the confirmation has been given by Pindad, but from the Gesits side it still hasn't given the answer to KOMPAS.com.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Gesits Electric Motors Supplied from Pindad Starting August 2018", https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/20...gesits-dipasok-dari-pindad-mulai-agustus-2018.
Penulis : Ghulam Muhammad Nayazri
Editor : Agung Kurniawan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pertamina (state own oil and gas company)
UNS is sebelas maret university (own by government)

*Gesits Wants to Absorb Pertamina-UNS Batteries*
Kompas.com - 08/08/2018, 08:02 WIB







Jakarta, KOMPAS.com - PT Gesits Technology Indo (GTI) wants to prove itself as the first national automotive company that is able to compete with maximum local content . Through Gesits electric scooter , the brand holder agent wants to prove that Indonesia can have a quality local automotive brand. "We certainly can. Of course with the battery supply from Pertamina and UNS it will strengthen Indonesia's position as a major player in the world's electric vehicles, "said Harun Sjech, GTI President Director to Kompas.com , Tuesday (07/31/2018).

Harun said, GTI had met with Pertamina to explore the possibility of getting a battery supply for Gesits when entering the mass production stage. The Gesits production target itself will be carried out at the end of 2018, with the planned launch of the first production model, this month (August 2018). If it is true that Gesits will use the battery supply from Pertamina, the automatic electricity scooter marketing network will more commonly touch all regions of Indonesia.

Through Pertamina's public network filling stations, all Gesits consumers will be able to swap batteries anywhere. Also read: Only Nationalism Makes the Passage Smooth "The most important thing for Gesits is consumers, we try to make it easier for consumers to reach supporting networks. One of them is network battery marketing, "said Harun.

Previously, Pertamina's Senior Vice President of Research & Technology Center Herutama Trikoranto said that the cooperation between Pertamina and UNS had succeeded in creating the first lithium ion battery cell made in Indonesia. These battery cells will then be developed into battery packs, each with a capacity of 3 kWH, for a 5 Kw electric motor . This count is equivalent to the power of a conventional engine motorbike with a capacity of 125-150cc.

"Indonesia has been declared to contain nickel and cobalt, but no one has mined yet. Imagine if there is already a raw material production, Indonesia will be one of the battery producing countries that is not owned by the global automotive ruling countries, such as Japan and the United States, "Harun said.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Gesits Wants to Absorb Pertamina-UNS Batteries", https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2018/08/01/080200315/gesits-mau-serap-baterai-pertamina-uns.

Editor : Agung Kurniawan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Build a Power Plant Ship, PT PAL Signs Cooperation with Karpowership *
07/07/2017, 19:34 WIB
Penulis : Kurnia Sari Aziza






JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - The owner and operator of the world's largest power plant ship Karpowership signed a cooperation agreement with PT PAL for the construction of the first four Indonesian power plants in the Indonesian shipyard.

The signing of the cooperation agreement was carried out by PT PAL President Director Budiman Saleh and Karpowership's Managing Director Orhan Remzi Karadeniz, on the sidelines of a visit by the President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, to Turkey. The signing of the cooperation agreement was witnessed by Turkish Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci and Minister of Trade Enggartiasto Lukita.

In a written statement received by Kompas.com on Friday (7/7/2017), a memorandum of understanding was signed by PT PAL in October 2016. The signing of the memorandum of understanding was a form of initial collaboration in identifying opportunities for electricity demand in Indonesia and the surrounding region. In a written statement, it was stated that the signing of this memorandum of understanding opened the way for both parties to jointly build, collaborate, transfer technology, and local value of Indonesia in the development of its fleet.

Through this cooperation agreement, PT PAL will build 4 units of the Mermaid class Indonesian power plant with an installation capacity of between 36 to 80 MW to procure electricity on various islands in Indonesia. Karpowership can expand its operations in Indonesia. As of now, Karpowership has installed 845 MW of electricity in Indonesia.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Build a Power Plant Ship, PT PAL Signs Cooperation with Karpowership ", https://ekonomi.kompas.com/read/201...k.pt.pal.teken.kerja.sama.dengan.karpowership..
Penulis : Kurnia Sari Aziza


----------



## Indos

*Indo Defence 2018: PT Len unveils locally developed air surveillance radar*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 November 2018

*Key Points*

Indonesia is showcasing a locally developed air surveillance radar for the first time
The system is undergoing further validations on an island near the country’s maritime boundary






PT Len&#8217;s air surveillance radar unit, on display to the public for the first time at Indo Defence 2018. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)

Indonesia’s state-owned defence electronics company PT Len has unveiled a locally developed solid-state air surveillance radar.

Initial tests of the system were completed on 31 October and the equipment is being showcased to the public for the first time at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta, a company representative told _Jane’s_ at the event.

“During its initial tests, which were conducted near our office in Bandung, we ran it at a fraction of its power capacity and we managed to detect aerial contacts at ranges of up to 15 km,” said a PT Len representative from the company’s Center for Technology and Innovation Division.

“Should the system run on its full-power capacity, it will have a range of about 200 km,” he said, adding that full-power trials are scheduled to be conducted on another evaluation unit that has been deployed on Pulau Nipa, a small island that lies close to the maritime border with Singapore.

PT Len’s air surveillance radar operates on the S-band, and features a rotating cosecant squared pattern antenna that can operate at 6, 10, 12, or 20 rotations per minute (rpm). The system incorporates an identification friend-or-foe (IFF) system that can interrogate contacts in Modes 1 to 4 for military aircraft, and Modes A and C for civilian aircraft.

Tracking of targets is achieved with monopulse signals and an inbuilt pulse compression feature improves the system’s low probability of interception (LPI) functions. The radar incorporates a constant false alarm rate (CFAR), and moving target indicator (MTI) algorithms to aid in the accuracy of target detection.

https://www.janes.com/article/84413...eils-locally-developed-air-surveillance-radar


----------



## Indos

*Indo Defence 2018: PT Pindad pursues medium tank exports*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 November 2018






PT Pindad has identified regional export opportunities with the Kaplan medium tank (pictured), which the company has developed in partnership with FNSS. Source: FNSS

Indonesian land systems specialist PT Pindad is pursuing export opportunities with its newly developed Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT), the company has confirmed to _Jane's_ .

A PT Pindad official told _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence show in Jakarta that Bangladesh, the Philippines, and Brunei have all expressed interest in procuring the 35-tonne platform and that representatives from the three countries will attend separate MMWT demonstrations in Indonesia before the end of November.

The MMWT is being developed by PT Pindad and FNSS Savunma Sistemleri - a joint venture between Turkey's Nurol Holding and the UK group BAE Systems - under an agreement signed in 2014.

"Countries are looking for a lighter tank than an MBT (main battle tank)," said the PT Pindad official. "Countries are looking for a platform that can easily be transported and deployed."

The official confirmed that PT Pindad has concluded trials of the MMWT and is now in the process of achieving certification for the tank. This is expected before the end of the year, he said. A contract to mass produce the MMWT is expected to be awarded in fiscal year 2020. No funds to produce and procure the platform were allocated in Indonesia's 2019 defence budget, the official confirmed.

However, once started the programme is expected to be expansive. According to PT Pindad, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) has a requirement for 400 Kaplan MMWTs to replace the service's depleted fleets of French-made AMX-13 light tanks, which originally numbered more than 300.

The PT Pindad official explained that the scope of the programme provides an opportunity for Indonesian industry to become self-reliant in tank manufacturing. At least 100 local defence companies are expected to be involved in the programme once production starts.

https://www.janes.com/article/84430/indo-defence-2018-pt-pindad-pursues-medium-tank-exports


----------



## Indos

*There is No Prices Yet, Indonesian Electric Motors Have Booked 30 Thousand Units*





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - President Joko Widodo today at Merdeka Palace tested the national electric motorcycle namely Gesits.  

Gesits himself was initiated by Garansindo and the Ten November Institute of Technology (ITS). Then they also joined a number of companies including state-owned PT Wijaya Karya Tbk, PT Pertamina, PT Telkomsel. 

From the private sector there is PT Gesits Technologies Indo (GTI), which then together with PT Wijaya Karya Industri and Konstruksi formed a subsidiary, PT Wijaya Manufacturing (WIMA). WIMA is the one who will produce Gesits in bulk.

GTI Managing Director, Zaki Nahdi Saleh, said that currently the Gesits electric motorbike order has reached 30,000 units even though prices have not been announced. 

From the market side we have pre-orders, up to 30 thousand. "It's not published yet, but we expect that market prices can be below those of conventional motorbike competitors," he said in the Merdeka Palace area on Wednesday (11/07/2018).

He said the price could be reduced because the electric batteries could be provided domestically by Pertamina. 

"The price of today's batteries is still expensive. 35% of the price is a battery, it can be up to 50% sometimes. So it can be expensive for an electric motorbike, more than Rp. 50 million. more than Rp. 22-23 million.

*Read:*
Jokowi's Style Rides 100% RI-Made Electric Motors!
He said that the system that will be used later is that the Gesits driver will exchange empty batteries at the Pertamina gas station with a fully charged battery. 

"So, [the battery] will run out, go to the gas station. Directly there is a swap station. Love the old one, take a new one, net. So, there's no story waiting 3-5 hours [to charge the battery]," Zaki said.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...a-motor-listrik-ri-sudah-dipesan-30-ribu-unit


----------



## Indos

*Barata Indonesia is aiming for an electricity project worth Rp 2 trillion this year*
*



*

*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. *PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) projects revenue from the electricity sector will increase this year.

Silmy Karim, PT Managing Director of Barata Indonesia (Persero) explained the electricity sector will contribute to the value of the project for Barata in the amount of Rp 2 trillion. The contract value of the electricity project increased from last year's Rp 500 billion. "This is a new generator project, maintenance service and also components," Silmy said to Kontan.co.id, Tuesday (17/4).

In the energy sector, for example, Barata has partners with PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (Persero), PT Indonesia Power, Siemens and other state-owned projects in power projects.

The large project value even raised the overall project target from Barata. Initially, Barata targeted revenues of Rp 4 trillion so far this year. The target is higher than the realization of the acquisition of new contracts over the past year which amounted to Rp 3.2 trillion. "I just raised it to Rp. 5 trillion. In the quarter I-2018 we have made Rp. 1 trillion," Silmy added.

Barata also has an oil and gas (oil and gas) engineering and construction project from PT Pertamina (Persero). The project is for both downstream and upstream oil and gas. Other Barata business partners, namely PT Perkebunan Nusantara (PTPN) IX, PTPN XI and private companies. As for this year, Barata is aiming for opportunities for component exports to the United States, Russia and other countries.

Reporter: Eldo Christoffel Rafael 
Editor: Sofyan Hidayat

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/...proyek-listrik-senilai-rp-2-triliun-tahun-ini


----------



## Indos

*PT Barata Indonesia Export Turbine Component to Taiwan*
Wednesday, October 17, 2018 07:44





The container containing products from the PT Barata Indonesia Turbine Component Division which was only operational in early October, was able to directly export manufactured products to Taiwan on Tuesday (10/16/2018).

*TRIBUNJATIM.COM, SURABAYA* - The state owned company engaged in EPC Construction and Manufacturing Services, PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), made its first export to Taiwan .

Exports are in the form of two products produced by a new division in the field of electricity generation, namely the Turbine Component Division in early October in Cilegon.

According to Operations Director of PT Barata Indonesia , Bobby Sumardiat Atmosudirjo , this product is an electrical component product.


"Namely Blade Ring and Combustion Chamber to Kaohsiung, Taiwan," Bobby said on Tuesday (10/16/2018).

The planned component of the power plant will be used on the Nan Pu GT31 Project site project in the Qianzhen district, Kaohsiung, Taiwan .

Combustion Chamber is a component for gas turbines which functions as combustion of compressed gas.

This Combustion Chamber with the SGT6-2000E (8) type was sent for the Nan Pu GT31 project, a gas-fired power plant.

"The Combustion Chamber is manufactured by the Turbine Component Division in Cilegon, including piping & electrical installations. This export is the first export component of the power plant for Barata Indonesia, after we took corporate action by acquiring Siemens Power and Gas Turbine Components factories located in Cilegon, "Banten Province," Bobby explained.

*• Increase User Services, PT Angkasa Pura Will Build a Special Umrah Terminal at Juanda Airport*

The export of components of the power plant is in line with the vision of companies that want to become a global supply chain for Siemens projects overseas.

In the Power plant business, in addition to focusing on playing a role in the 35,000 MW national program, Barata Indonesia also continues to boost its export activities this time from the field of electricity generation.

Previously Barata Indonesia had also exported in the area of Railway components.

In total in 2018, the export value that Barata Indonesia has made from these two types of products has reached 15 million US dollars (US).


Artikel ini telah tayang di Tribunjatim.com dengan judul PT Barata Indonesia Prime Products Export from Turbine Component Division to Taiwan, http://jatim.tribunnews.com/2018/10...-produk-dari-divisi-komponen-turbin-ke-taiwan.
Author: Sri Handi Lestari
Editor: Ayu Mufihdah KS


----------



## Indos

Sea Platforms
*Indo Defence 2018: Progress of Indonesia’s first mini-submarine hit by budgetary delays*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
08 November 2018






A model of the 22 m mini-submarine concept on display at Indo Defence 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

*Key Points*

Indonesia's plan to build a mini-submarine in-country has gone into limbo because of a lack of funds
The Indonesian government's plan to evaluate the concept, which was initially conceived for special forces operations, will be delayed
A plan by the Indonesian government to build a 22 m mini-submarine in-country has been hit by budgetary delays, an official from private shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine told _Jane's_ on 7 November at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

The shipyard has been in talks with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) for one mini-submarine since 2017, but a contract has yet to materialise due to the unavailability of funds, said Mukti Syarif Rivai, a naval architect at the company.

"We have made investments and prepared our facilities at Batam to construct the mini-submarine. But the contract has not been signed and we are unsure of the progress with this as we understand that the funds have not been released," he added.

PT Palindo Marine was initially scheduled to begin construction of the boat, which will be based on the concept that was first unveiled by the MoD's research and development branch at the 2016 iteration of Indo Defence, in late 2017.

The concept is a product of collaboration between the defence ministry, PT Palindo Marine, the Indonesian Co-ordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, and two Indonesian tertiary institutions: Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November (ITS) and the University of Indonesia (UI).

The design has an overall length of 22 m, an overall beam of 3 m, and a hull draught of 2.5 m. The boat displaces approximately 117 tonnes when surfaced and 127 tonnes when submerged. It has a maximum operating depth of 150 m, an endurance of six days, and a top speed of 10 kt when dived.

https://www.janes.com/article/84366...-first-mini-submarine-hit-by-budgetary-delays


----------



## Indos

ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology) Passive Radar prototype

Command car










Inside of the command car


----------



## Indos

*BADAN PENGKAJIAN DAN PENERAPAN TEKHNOLOGI (BPPT) COMES BACK TO COLLABORATE WITH PT NUSANTARA TURBIN DAN PROPULSI ON STEAM TURBINE DEVELOPMET*
Monday, 12 February 2018

Bandung, Monday 12 January 2018





(Steam Turbine Island 4MW Back Pressure BPPT Design By NTP)

There was a handed over the development of steam turbine 4MW project between BPPT and PT. Nusantara Turbin Dan Porpulsi. This program is a follow up program after Indonesian government through BPPT collaborated with some BUMN (state-owned) companies to involve on making steam turbine project in the beginning of 2004. One of company that is trusted by BPPT on the steam turbine development is PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi. BPPT keep on giving its trust to PT. Nusantara Turbin Dan Propulsi on developing that program. It was proved on 2004 to the end of 2017 that PT. NTP was able to develop Steam Turbine 450 HP, 1.5 MW, 2 MW, 3 MW, 4 MW. This program aims to prove that Indonesia is able to create and develop high technology that is very beneficial for Indonesia’s industries.

In this case, BPPT is appointed by government to keep on developing Steam Turbine 5 MW and upgrading to 7MW capacity. PT. NTP as a project technic executor will always support and synergize with the government on the Steam Turbine project for the sustainability of the independece of local industry.

http://www.umcntp.co.id/news/bppt-ntp-turbine-development


----------



## Indos

With the combination of its experience in turbine production and aircraft MRO, PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi is Indonesian hope to some day produce jet engine for cruise missile and aircraft. InshaALLAH. Another company in Indonesia who can produce turbine component is PT Barata. BPPT is also crucial as it is a government research agency who has been developing turbine for quite long. 

PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global

*Infoglobal Tactical Mission System*






On November 2-5, 2016, Infoglobal followed IndoDefence 2016 which was held at JIExpo, Kemayoran, Jakarta. One of Infoglobal's products that was exhibited in the performance was Tactical Mission System.

Tactical Mission System is a computer-based information system designed to support the operation of maritime patrol aircraft. This Tactical Mission system has the ability to monitor and identify ships sailing in Indonesian waters.

In IndoDefence 2016, Kafasharkan and Puspenerbal Operations Director review Infoglobal's Tactical Mission System. Infoglobal Tactical Mission System is expected to support the CASA NC 212/200 maritime patrol aircraft owned by the Navy. To date, Infoglobal has become the first domestic company to develop Tactical Mission System for maritime patrol aircraft.

http://m.infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/31


----------



## jupiter2007

Indos said:


> *PT Inka
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Airport Train



Pakistan need something like this at the airport and for inner city travel.
Were these build in Indonesia? Can Pakistan work with Indonesia to build these in Pakistan for inner-city commute?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan need something like this at the airport and for inner city travel.
> Were these build in Indonesia? Can Pakistan work with Indonesia to build these in Pakistan for inner-city commute?



Yup, they are. We have the factory in Madiun, East Java. I dont know whether we will cooperate with Pakistan to produce locomotive and train car, but I think there are always possibility for that. Do you have train manufacturer in Pakistan ? 

Here is PT Inka company profile


----------



## Indos

Pindad/FNSS Medium tank


----------



## jupiter2007

Indos said:


> Yup, they are. We have the factory in Madiun, East Java. I dont know whether we will cooperate with Pakistan to produce locomotive and train car, but I think there are always possibility for that. Do you have train manufacturer in Pakistan ?
> 
> Here is PT Inka company profile



We can work with both Indonesia and South Korea.





Chinese are selling us out dated technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (private owns)












https://www.sse.id/


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Steel Export Reaches Rp 1.14 Trillion *
NEWS - Tito Bosnia, CNBC Indonesia

September 19, 2018 19:56

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - PT Krakatau Steel Tbk ( KRAS ) has registered exports for US $ 77 million this year, or Rp 1.14 trillion.

This amount is higher than the export commitment given to the government, which is Rp. 900 billion.

"[The export] is only Krakatau Steel itself, not yet our affiliation, PT Krakatau Posco. Well, there are many exports of Posco, the data we are collecting can be much larger," said Silmy Karim, Director of Krakatau Steel, Silmy Karim, in Gedung Ministry of Industry, Wednesday (9/19/18). He said exports that exceeded those expectations could support the strengthening of the rupiah.

Silmy said that Indonesian production of steel is in great demand by overseas markets, due to good quality.

"So I am quite calm, it turns out that the export steel market is good, especially if it is regulated well (by the government). And I am sure that it will hit US $ 100 million, because our sales are almost US $ 2 billion," he said.

Furthermore, the company's export potential can be higher if the company's hot strip mill (HSM 2) is completed in May 2019.

At present, factory work has reached the final stage or reached 99% progress, which will be able to increase steel production capacity by 1.5 million tons if fully operated.

"There are still aspects that are improved before being operated, the potential of revenue (revenue) will be able to reach US $ 2.5 billion by 2020. The target is to be completed in April but if it is fully operated in May 2019," Silmy said.*(ray / ray)*

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20180919195330-4-33913/krakatau-steel-cetak-ekspor-rp-114-t


----------



## Indos

*Barata Indonesia supports cranes for Makassar New Port*
*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA* .
Sunday, November 4, 2018 / 19:45 WIB






PT Barata Indonesia is ready to support PT Pelabuhan IV to maintain the stability of the dwelling time of Makassar port through the provision of port lift facilities. This was indicated by the signing of a cooperation agreement between Barata & Pelindo IV in the launching of Makassar New Port on 2 November 2018.

Through this cooperation Barata was given the opportunity to take the scope of fabrication of crane construction in the Indonesian Port IV. For Makassar New Port, Pelindo IV requires 32 cranes consisting of 24 Rubber Tyred Gantry Cranes and 4 units of Shore to Shore Crane.

Temporary traction official (pgs) PT Barata's Managing Director, Toni Budi Santosa, welcomed the synergy of the two State-Owned Enterprises which were commitments in efforts to increase local content on the Government's strategic projects.

"The plan is that Barata will also build Pelindo IV cranes to meet the needs of cranes in Makassar New Port and in the port environment under the management of other Pelindo IV," Tony said in a press release on Sunday (4/11).

Tony added that this was a form of Barata Indonesia's support for the Government's Sea Toll program by fulfilling sea transportation needs through accelerating the development of each port including its facilities.

Barata has indeed prepared itself in the development of the port lifting and hauling business, both in terms of the construction of crane and conveyor product units complete with maintenance packages, as well as in terms of production facilities. In 2018, Barata invested in shopping for supporting machines and also expanded its production / fabrication area.

Previously, Barata had also built several cranes to meet the needs of several ports in Indonesia including Cane Container for Makassar port, Rubber Tyred Gantry Crane for Teluk Bayur Port, Rail Mounted Harbor Crane for ports in Kalimantan and several overhead cranes for industrial needs.

At present Barata is building three units of Rubber Tyred Gantry Crane for Pelabuhan Indonesia III which is also a synergy product between SOEs.

Reporter: Dina Mirayanti Hutauruk
Editor: Yoyok

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/barata-indonesia-dukung-fabrikasi-crane-untuk-makassar-new-port


----------



## Indos

Industry
*PT PAL closes in on Philippine Navy opportunities*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
01 October 2018






The Philippine Navy’s SSVs are based on the Indonesian Navy's Makassar-class LPDs, such as KRI Banda Aceh, pictured here. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL is stepping up engagement with the Philippine Navy (PN) in efforts to fulfil the service's capability requirements for sealift, surface combatants, and submarines, an industry official from PT PAL has confirmed to _Jane's_ .

The official, speaking at the Asian Defence and Security (ADAS) 2018 exhibition in Manila that concluded on 28 September, said that following on from PT PAL's programme to deliver two Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the PN - the second of which was commissioned in May 2017 - the company is negotiating the sale of two additional vessels of the same type.

The official said a contract to supply the two SSVs, which are based on the Makassar-class landing platform dock (LPD) ships in service with the Indonesian Navy that were designed by South Korean shipbuilder Dae Sun, could emerge in 2019 to meet the PN's requirements to respond to disaster relief and counter-insurgency (COIN)-support requirements. The value of the initial contract was USD92 million.

The PN has also expressed interest in procuring PT PAL's KCR-60M missile attack craft to also support COIN operations, said the official. _Jane's_ understands that negotiations over the supply of two initial KCR-60M vessels are continuing and that this could also result in a contract opportunity in 2019. The Indonesian Navy currently operates three 60 m KCR-60Ms, and a fourth is expected to be commissioned soon.

While the programmes to supply the KCR-60M vessel and additional SSVs are regarded as near-term export targets for PT PAL, the possible collaboration on submarines is a longer-term aim, said the official.

In the short term, PT PAL is focused on completing the construction of the Indonesian Navy's (TNI-AL's) third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class submarine, developed by South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME). The first two submarines in the programme - built by DSME - have already been handed over to the TNI-AL under a USD1.1 billion contract signed in 2011.

https://www.janes.com/article/83455/pt-pal-closes-in-on-philippine-navy-opportunities


----------



## acelaw

*Signaling Technology Indonesia Wins 2018 ASEAN Outstanding Engineering Award*

https://www.len.co.id/teknologi-pers...ng-award-2018/
Sistem Interlocking Len-02 (SIL-02)





Computer Base Interlocking (CBI) – (Sistem Interlocking Len-03 / SIL-03)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Submarine design by BPPT (Government research agency)






https://www.viva.co.id/digital/digilife/968300-bppt-dan-its-tuntaskan-model-kapal-selam-mini


----------



## Indos

PT Inka is competing with China in global market and if its new factory is completed the competition is predicted to be quite fierce. Currently Inka is making 448 train cars for Indonesia, 250 for Bangladesh, and some train and train car for Philippine and Srilanka. Its new factory is planned to have double production capacity from current factory. 

Jakarta Airport train made by Inka


----------



## Indos

*While waiting for production certificate, N219 plane gets 120 orders*

Jakarta | Tue, October 16, 2018 | 11:58 am
*



*

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is now waiting for the issuance of a production certificate for its 19-seater transport aircraft N 219, but the company has already got 120 orders for the plane.

“Up to June we have got 100 orders, and just recently we got 20 additional orders from Aviastar,” said PT DI commerce director Irzal Rinaldi on Monday as reported by _kontan.co.id_

Irzal said the N 219 planes were ordered by aviation companies, mostly to be operated in remote areas across the country.

“For flights to remote areas like those in Kalimantan, they need our planes,” Irzal added.

Irzal said PT DI said the production certificate for the plane was expected to be issued in April or May, 2019, but the production process of the N 219 could start early next year, particularly for components that did not need certification.

He explained that PTDI would produce six N 219 planes in 2019, 16 planes in 2020 and 36 planes in 2021.

Previously, PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro said a number of African countries had also expressed their interest in purchasing both N 219 planes and a medium-range twin turbo-prop CN 235 plane.

He also said that next year, PT DI would deliver four planes. Senegal had purchased a CN 235 plane worth US$25 million, Nepal had purchased a CN 235 with maritime patrol configuration worth $30 million and Thailand had purchased two N 219 planes worth $13 million each. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...n-certificate-n219-plane-gets-120-orders.html


----------



## Indos

Old story 2012

*Siemens joint venture inaugurates new industrial steam turbine manufacturing plant in Indonesia*
Bandung, May 16, 2012

PT Siemens Industrial Power, a joint venture of Siemens AG, Germany and PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), Indonesia, inaugurates a new industrial steam turbine manufacturing plant in Bandung, West Java, Indonesia. Siemens holds a 60 percent stake in the joint venture and NTP the rest. The combined investment of the two companies is foreseen in the first phase a total of EUR10 million. The plan in the upcoming months is to gradually start with the production of Siemens SST-140 steam turbines with a power output of up to 20MW. The SST-140 will be manufactured for both condensing and back pressure applications, or controlled-extraction. The company will create jobs for 200 people.

"Indonesia is an important market for Siemens," said Markus Lorenzini, Head of Energy Sector, Siemens ASEAN-Pacific. "We have been operating in Indonesia for many years. We see a huge potential in the steam turbine markets for domestic consumption to support Indonesia's aggressive acceleration program for electricity generation and development of various industries. Together with NTP as our partner, we build up a state-of-the-art production facility for industrial steam turbine. With our combined experience within the energy sector, we offer our customers industrial steam turbines with the highest reliability and efficiency to support their plant's processes."

"This new facility is another major step toward becoming the leading developer of industrial steam turbines in Indonesia to support not only the energy market but also various industries, such as coal, biomass, palm oil, sugar, textile, mining and waste incinerator plants," stated Dierk Unterspann, President Director of PT Siemens Industrial Power.

With a rating of up to 20MW, the Siemens Steam Turbine SST-140 is a single-casing geared steam turbine with impulse blading, developed to meet the most demanding customer requirements for cost-efficient power generation and mechanical drive applications. The SST-140 represents a solution based on long experience of industrial steam turbines. In addition to mechanical drive applications, it covers generator drive applications like steam turbine plants, biomass power plants and combined-cycle power plants; cogeneration/CHP and district heating; waste incineration plants (waste to energy) and waste heat recovery. Apart from municipal residential generation the turbine is used for commercial and industrial applications, such as captive power plants for pulp and paper mills, steelworks and mines. It is a central component for e.g. sugar, textile, chemical and petrochemical industries, as well as refineries and FPSO (Floating Production, Storage and Offloading) applications.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*About PT Siemens Industrial Power*
*PT Siemens Industrial Power* is a joint venture between Siemens AG, Germany and PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), Indonesia. The company was established in May 2011 for the manufacturing of industrial steam turbines to serve Indonesia's growing energy market. In addition to supporting various industries, the steam turbines will support the country's conventional coal-fired power plants as well as renewable power plants based on geothermal, biomass, waste and solar thermal. Siemens holds 60 percent of the shares and NTP the rest. The production facility is located in Bandung, West Java.

http://www.siemens.asia/id/en/press...turbine_manufacturing_plant_in_Indonesia.aspx


----------



## jupiter2007

We want better stuff with tech transfers. It better to be in smaller debt of 100 countries than big debt of just one country (china). It’s better to get soft loans from South Korea to build the Circular trans and fast trains or ask South Korea to go 50/50 joint venture for it.


----------



## jupiter2007

Indonesia has development its industrial. Also, tech companies are now going to Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand and Philippine for cheap labor instead of China because Chinese are famous for stealing technology.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s exports of defense industrial products reach USD 284.1 million*

The Indonesian ministry of Defense announced on 22 November that the exports of defense industrial products reached US$284.1 million from 2015 to 2018. "On the other hand, the domestic sales in the same period reached Rp5.4 trillion," Rear Admiral Agus Setyadi, head of defense facilities, said on the sidelines of a discussion event at the East Java governor`s office here.






The exports worth US$161 million were achieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in the form of two units of CN-235 aircraft to Senegal, three units of NC-212 to Vietnam, two units of NC-212 to Thailand. PT PAL contributed US$86.9 million through the exports of two units of Strategic Sealift Vessel to the Philippines, while PT Pindad exported Anoa armored vehicles, tanks, arms and ammunition to meet the needs of countries in Southeast Asia, Africa, the UAE, South Korea, Nigeria and Timor Leste. "PT Pindad`s exports are valued at US$32.6 million," he commented.

PT Lundin also conducted exports to Russia and Sweden in the form of Sea Rider ships worth US$3.6 million, he added. To meet the domestic needs, he pointed out the defense industries sold products worth Rp1.83 trillion to the Air Force, worth Rp1.29 trillion to the Navy, worth Rp1.9 trillion the Army, and worth Rp180.4 billion to the Defense Forces Headquarters.

He noted the sale of defense industrial products was a matter of pride as it proved Indonesia`s global competence. "The sales achieved by Indonesia`s defense industry show the country has become a competitor for other nations` defense industry," he remarked.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...ustrial_products_reach_usd_284.1_million.html


----------



## Indos

*BUMN is Badan Usaha Milik Negara or state owned company in English

*Krakatau Steel will Supply 1 Million Tons of Steel to Six BUMNs*
CNN Indonesia | Friday, 23/11/2018 20:55 WIB
Share: 





Illustration of steel. (CNN Indonesia / Hesti Rika)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk said it was ready to supply 1 million tons of steel for six infrastructure-based State-Owned Enterprises ( BUMN ). The six BUMNs are; PT Waskita Karya (Persero) Tbk, PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk, PT Adhi Karya (Persero) Tbk, PT Pembangunan Perumahan (Persero) Tbk, PT Hutama Karya (Persero), and PT Nindya Karya (Persero). 

The plan and readiness is contained in a _head of agreement_ between Krakatau Steel and the six state-owned companies. Krakatau Steel's Managing Director Silmy Karim said the steel supply was for all infrastructure projects owned by the six BUMNs.

Silmy said that if later steel demand surged to two million tons more than the cooperation agreement, the company would still be able to meet those needs.

"In the next one year we will pursue one million tons for 2019, then 2020 we will try to be two million tons," Silmy said on Friday (11/23). 

Silmy said generally, Krakatau Steel is capable of producing five million tons of steel annually for various sectors, such as automotive, electronics, ships and construction. Through this collaboration, it will hoist local steel absorption, especially from Krakatau Steel. 

Because, the flood of steel imports affected the sale of Krakatau Steel. "This is because the rules for importing steel are too easy," Silmy said. 

On the same occasion, Deputy Minister of Mining, Strategic Industry and Media of the Ministry of BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno explained that the collaboration between Krakatau Steel and a number of BUMNs was actually not new. This collaboration is a continuation of the previous collaboration.

"I want to thank the BUMNs that show good intentions to buy domestic products, namely Krakatau Steel," Fajar said. 

He admitted in a previous meeting with the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan regarding the use of domestic goods, the government was discussing strict sanctions on SOEs that do not use domestic products. 

"For Krakatau Steel, the products must be good if they want to compete (with foreign products)," concluded Fajar.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...steel-akan-pasok-1-juta-ton-baja-ke-enam-bumn


----------



## Indos

Indonesian supercar made by Surabaya Institute of Technology. The engine is still from Japanese (Mitsubishi). 

Lowo Ireng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's cooperative kicks off smart phone production*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Sat, January 21, 2017 / 01:56 pm





The Nokia brand is set to make a comeback in 2017 with a whole new crop of Android smartphones. (shutterstock.com/OlegDoroshin/File)

Jumping on the bandwagon of local cell phone production, newly-founded cooperative Koperasi Digital Indonesia Mandiri (KDIM) on Friday started the production of a locally built smartphone under the brand of Digicoop.

The smartphone is set to bolster the domestic cell phone market currently dominated by big players, especially foreign manufacturers.

The initial model comes with a 4.7 inch-screen, a 1.5 Ghz quadcore processor, 1 GB of RAM, two cameras, two SIM card slots and 4G LTE compatibility.

Unlike commercially distributed phones, this smartphone can only be obtained by becoming a member of the cooperative via its website, after which one needs to pay Rp 100,000 (US$7.48) per month for one year. Delivery occurs after two month of subscription.

KDIM chairman Henry Kasyfi Soemartono said the cooperative would produce 5,000 units in the initial phase, with pre-orders currently running at 1,500 units.

Henry further said the basic idea of the cooperative was to maximize people’s power to create a strong local information technology business.

“A cooperative is the ideal format for crowdfunding in Indonesia,” said Henry during the event to kick off production. “It is neutral and everybody has the same say. It also provides benefits to its members.”

KDIM was set up in June last year by the Associations of Indonesian Internet Providers (APJII) and Indonesian Information and Telecommunications Society (Mastel).

It aims to bring the cooperative format to Indonesia’s information technology (IT) business currently saturated by giants.

The cell phone is the result of collaboration with a team of experts from the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) and is made in the factory of electronics manufacturer PT VS Technology in Cikarang, West Java.

Indonesia has seen its domestic phone industry rise in recent years, with some manufacturers, like Polytron, already running local factories.

Communications and Information Technology Minister Rudiantara, who was present during the event, said the economic model of a cooperative could be a solution for the IT business, including the ride-sharing business based on mobile phone applications.

“The Uber and Grab Car drivers need entities to operate, while both companies have yet to register as transportation companies. So, we’ve suggested that they form cooperatives for the drivers,” he said.

_(Read also: Indonesian buyers undeterred by exploding Samsung smartphones)_

Rudiantara said the government would support the development of KDIM, such as by facilitating synergy with cooperatives for ride-sharing.

Henry said KDIM had ambitions beyond smartphone-making, namely to buy a satellite and run an internet provider business. To do this, members interested in participating in the satellite purchase could deposit Rp 5 million and in return access internet for free for a lifetime.

“We need to find at least 500,000 people who want to participate, so that we can buy a satellite for the people,” Henry said, adding that a satellite would cost between $200 million to 250 million.

The plan would materialize in the next three years as preparations were still underway, he added.

Based on the latest APJII survey, Indonesia has 132.6 million internet users, the highest number in Southeast Asia and the fourth-highest globally. Half of its more than 260 million population still cannot access the Internet.

KDIM digital equipment head Teguh Prasetya said KDIM was preparing for designs for middle and high-end models. In the meantime, the cooperative tried to increase its local content, including applications, from 20.2 percent at present to 30 percent by the end of this year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...erative-kicks-off-smart-phone-production.html


----------



## Indos

*7 Indonesian made smartphones*

1. Evercoss









2. Advan





3. Polytron





4. Mito





5. Himax





6. Zyrex






7. Digicoop (Bandung Institute of Technology)







https://www.idntimes.com/tech/gadge...tphone-ini-ternyata-buatan-indonesia-lho/full

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*Inalum supplies Toyota car rim raw materials*
CNN Indonesia | Friday, 15/02/2019 10:53 WIB
Share: 



With the supply of aluminum from Inalum, aluminum imports in the automotive industry sector can be reduced gradually so as to have a positive impact. (Photo: INALUM)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (TMMIN) signed a memorandum of understanding with Indonesia Asahan Aluminum (Persero) or Inalum related to the use of aluminum as raw material for rim production for Toyota cars. 

The agreement was signed between the two companies on Thursday (2/14), which was represented by Inalum President Director Budi Gunadi Sadikin and TMMIN Warih President Director Andang Tjahjono. 

Budi said that this agreement was part of the government's plan to reduce imports from the automotive sector.

*See also:*
Indonesian Toyota Exports Rise, Fortuner and Best-Selling Avanza "This step is one form of Inalum as the holding company of the mining industry in carrying out the government's mandate for downstreaming aluminum products, one of which is by encouraging an increase in the national automotive industry through the use of aluminum products that we produce," Budi said through an official statement on Friday (2/15) ) 

Budi explained that Inalum has the prospect of supplying up to 150 MT per month of Aluminum Foundry Alloy (A365 aluminum alloy) to Pakoakunia (PAKO) which is a rim supplier company for Indonesian automotive manufacturers. This number is targeted to continue to increase.

Meanwhile Warih said that this cooperation had a major impact on the national automotive sector, especially increasing the percentage level of domestic content for automotive products, to 'resilient' against the rupiah exchange rate. 

"In turn, it can increase competitiveness (national competitiveness) of the industry," said Warih.


Warih continued in the initial stages, Inalum will supply the needs of aluminum which will then be used for the production of Toyota Kijang Innova, Fortuner and Sienta rims. 

Warih added that the supply of Aluminum Foundry Alloy will continue to be added gradually in line with Inalum's ability to supply aluminum. While Inalum's ability to produce Aluminum Foundry Alloy for rim is supported by a production capacity of 90 thousand tons per year. 

With the supply of aluminum from Inalum, the import of Aluminum Foundry Alloy in the automotive industry sector can be reduced gradually so as to have a positive impact in the form of potential foreign exchange savings of US $ 1.3 million per year at an early stage because the supply of aluminum is only absorbed by Toyota branded TMMIN production vehicles.

In the future, this number is expected to increase significantly. *(ryh / mik)

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...27/inalum-pasok-bahan-baku-pelek-mobil-toyota*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Thales, PT Len expand collaboration through new accord*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
24 April 2019
Follow


Thales and Indonesian electronics specialist PT Len have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to expand collaboration on radars for the Indonesian military.

Thales said on 24 April that the agreement, which extends the two companies' long-standing partnership, facilitates the provision of maintenance in support of Thales-produced air-defence radars in operation with the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

In addition, Thales said that it will support PT Len through the MOU via technology transfers and training to develop local expertise in radar management and maintenance.

Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Thales' country director in Indonesia, said, "This MOU enables us to support PT Len … in [its] goal of becoming the country's foremost experts in radars and air-defence technologies."

https://www.janes.com/article/88040/thales-pt-len-expand-collaboration-through-new-accord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Land Platforms
*Indonesia signs LOI with PT Pindad for Kaplan medium tanks*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore and Samuel Cranny-Evans, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
22 April 2019
Follow





The Indonesian MoD signed an LOI with PT Pindad on 12 April reaffirming its interest in acquiring Kaplan MT tanks (similar to pictured). Source: FNSS

Indonesia has reaffirmed its interest in acquiring the Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) developed by Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri and Indonesian land systems company PT Pindad.

On 12 April the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta signed a letter of intent (LOI) with PT Pindad for the procurement of up to 20 Kaplan MTs - known locally as the Harimau - for USD135 million, an MoD source told _Jane's_ on 18 April.

A contract is expected to be signed within one or two years once funding for the acquisition becomes available, said the source, pointing out that funding will come from the defence budget, a foreign defence credit, or a mixture of both.

"Now that the LOI is signed, the MoD will make a formal request for funds [for the Kaplan acquisition] in the next defence budget," said the source, adding that delivery of the tanks is expected to take place within three years of the contract being signed.

The signing of the LOI comes after Turkey's state-owned Anadolu Agency (AA) had quoted Nail Kurt, the general manager of Turkey's FNSS, as saying in September 2018 that the tank was ready for mass production after having passed qualification tests with the Indonesian Army.

The tank successfully underwent almost three months of trials designed to test its durability and lethality, Kurt told the media outlet at the time.

As _Jane's_ previously reported, the MMWT programme is supported by an inter-governmental agreement between Indonesia and Turkey that was signed in November 2014. Work on the project started shortly after, with two prototypes and one hull for mine testing being produced by 2017.

FNSS unveiled the first MMWT prototype at the 2017 International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) in Turkey.

https://www.janes.com/article/87994/indonesia-signs-loi-with-pt-pindad-for-kaplan-medium-tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sea Platforms
*Indonesia launches first locally assembled submarine*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
11 April 2019
Follow

RSS






Alugoro, seen here at its launch ceremony on 11 April 2019. Source: Indonesian Ministry of Defence
*Key Points*

Indonesia has finally launched its first-ever locally assembled naval submarine
Launch has been long-delayed by silting issues at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya
Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has launched the country's third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK).

The vessel, which will be in service as KRI _Alugoro_ (405) once commissioned, was launched on 11 April at PT PAL's Semarang Dock in Surabaya Indonesia.

While third-in-class overall, _Alugoro_ is the first-ever submarine to be assembled in Indonesia. Its assembly was done in collaboration with engineers from South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) as part of a technology transfer programme.

As reported by _Jane's_ on multiple occasions, _Alugoro_ was originally scheduled to be launched at PT PAL's purpose-built submarine launch facility along Jalan Letnan Supriadi as early as October 2018. However, the location was found to have become too shallow owing to sedimentary deposits.

The submarine was subsequently transferred to the company's Semarang Dock, located about 750 m away, via a 300-foot intermediary barge in March 2019. This is the same location where PT PAL has launched larger naval ships, such as the Philippine Navy's strategic sealift vessels (SSVs).

_Alugoro_ is part of a KRW1.3 trillion (USD1.2 billion) contract signed between DSME and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in December 2011 for three SSKs. The vessel derives its design from the Republic of Korea Navy's (RoKN's) Chang Bogo-class boats.

First-of-class KRI _Nagapasa_ (403) was commissioned in August 2017, while second boat, _Ardadedali_ (404), was handed over to the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) in 2018.

The Nagapasa class has an overall length of 61.2 m, an overall beam of 6.25 m, and a hull draught of 5.5 m. It is powered by four MTU 12V 493 diesel generators, and has a contracted top speed of 21.5 kt when dived, and 11 kt when surfaced.

https://www.janes.com/article/87855/indonesia-launches-first-locally-assembled-submarine


----------



## Indos

*Pindad, FNSS sign tank production agreement*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
07 May 2019





Indonesia’s PT Pindad and Turkey’s FNSS have signed an agreement to support the mass production of the Kaplan medium tank. Source: IHS Markit/Patrick Allen

Indonesia's PT Pindad and Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri - a joint venture between Turkey's Nurol Holding and BAE Systems - have signed an agreement to support the serial production of the Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT).

A "mass production contract" for the tank, which the two companies have developed since 2015, was signed at the IDEF defence and aerospace show in Istanbul, which ended 3 May, Turkey's Presidency for Defence Industries (SSB) said in a statement.

The SSB announced that the new agreement will support the production of Kaplan tanks for the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD). "Within the scope of this project the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia issued a series of production plans for 18 medium weight tanks," it said.

These plans relate to the signing of a letter of intent (LOI) on 12 April between the MoD and PT Pindad. _Jane's_ has previously reported that this LOI was for the Indonesian Army's procurement of up to 20 Kaplan tanks for USD135 million. A contract is expected to be signed within the next year.

The SSB did not provide additional details about the new agreement but it is likely to relate to the transfer of technologies and know-how to PT Pindad to facilitate production of the tank in Indonesia.

The Kaplan tank programme is supported by an inter-government agreement signed by Indonesia and Turkey in November 2014.

Work on the project started shortly after, with two prototypes and one hull for mine testing produced by 2017. FNSS unveiled the first MMWT prototype at the IDEF exhibition in Turkey in May 2017. Tests on the tank were completed by late 2018.

https://www.janes.com/article/88350/pindad-fnss-sign-tank-production-agreement


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's N219 On Track for 2019 Certification*
by Jennifer Meszaros
- March 29, 2019, 9:07 AM




The PTDI N219 cruises at a speed of 190 knots. (Image: PTDI)
Indonesia’s principal aircraft manufacturer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), continues to edge closer to Indonesian certification of its 19-seat N219 multi-purpose utility turboprop after its second prototype completed its fourth test flight on March 28. PTDI director of production Arie Wibowo told *AIN* the aircraft took off from Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, West Java and flew for approximately two hours before landing smoothly.

PTDI uses two N219 prototypes for its flight-test program; another two serve as full-scale static and fatigue structural test articles. Widobo said the company hopes to gain Indonesian certification for the turboprop by the end of the year.

Designed for a cruise speed of 190 knots and a stall speed of 59 knots, the N219 features a Garmin G1000 avionics suite and two 850-shp Pratt & Whitney PT6A-42 engines driving Hartzell four-blade propellers. Uses include passenger and cargo services, troop transport, military surveillance, search and rescue, as well as medevac operations in remote regions with short, rugged airstrips. Priced at between $5.8 million and $6 million, the N219 sells for a slightly lower price than its main competitor, the Viking DHC-6 Twin Otter.

“The N219 aircraft answers the needs of Indonesia, particularly in the East as well as other remote locations in Southeast Asia,” Widobo told *AIN*. “With a competitive price tag, it is the right alternative compared to similar aircraft on the market.”

PTDI has secured two launch customers—the government of Aceh in North Sumatra and the government of Papua in Indonesia’s easternmost province—and has amassed letters of intent (LoI) covering 120 aircraft. LoI signees include PT Avistar Mandiri, Lion Air, Trigana Air Service, Nusantara Buana Air, Pelita Air, Air Born, and the government of Thailand. Madagascar, Congo, Senegal, and Norway have also signaled interest due to the aircraft’s STOL abilities.

As PTDI edges toward Indonesian certification, plans call for production to increase modestly from six aircraft in 2019 to 16 in 2020 and 36 units each year thereafter. Once the aircraft achieves certification, PTDI plans to build a new facility to increase the company’s production capacity. The new plant, estimated to cost $119 million, will produce an N219 military aircraft and possibly an amphibian version.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...3-29/indonesias-n219-track-2019-certification


----------



## Indos




----------



## CountStrike

Xirka Technology Located in Bandung
http://www.xirkachipset.com/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia launches fourth Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
02 June 2019


An Indonesian shipbuilder has launched the country’s fourth Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship
The vessel will further improve mobility of the Indonesian Armed Forces’ armoured vehicles
Indonesian shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) has launched another landing ship tank (LST) on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).

The vessel, which will be in service as KRI _Teluk Palu_ (523) once commissioned, took to the water on 1 June at PT DRU’s facilities in Lampung, South Sumatra.

_Teluk Palu_ is part of a contract for three landing vessels that was awarded to PT DRU in January 2017.

https://www.janes.com/article/88982/indonesia-launches-fourth-teluk-bintuni-class-landing-ship

*Teluk Bintuni Class









*


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

24 June 2019 12:16
*Len Industri Profit Grow 118%
*






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - State Own Enterprise (SOE) in the electronics and infrastructure sector, PT Len Industri (Persero) recorded a net profit of Rp 133.18 billion last year, accelerating 118% from Rp 61.23 billion a year earlier.

Referring to the financial report published this Monday (6/24/2019), Len's net profit was obtained in line with the increase in sales last year which reached Rp. 5.34 trillion, up 26% from the previous year's Rp. 4.25 trillion.

The SOE, which is now headed by Zakky Gamal Yasin, is under the coordination of the Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises with 100% share ownership by the Government of the Republic of Indonesia.

So far, Len has focused on developing businesses and products in the field of electronics for industry and infrastructure, and has shown various experiences in several fields.

A number of areas that are the work of the company include therailway signaling system, the construction of _urban transport_ in major cities such as the South Sumatra LRT, Jakarta LRT, the Jakarta LRT and the Jakarta Soekarno Hatta Airport Skytrain, and the telecommunication infrastructure network.

In addition, Len also works on electronics for defense, both land, sea and air. Radar, tactics radio, _Combat Management System_ (CMS) on warships, are some of the company's flagship products, in addition to working on the Solar Power Plant (PLTS).

Len was founded in 1965 under the name LEN (National Electrotechnics Institute). Then transformed into a SOE in 1991 as written on the official website

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...-len-industri-cetak-laba-rp-133-m-melesat-118

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia prepares to mass produce 122 mm rockets for marine corps*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
30 June 2019

*Key Points*

Indonesia has completed a series of multiyear trials on the indigenously developed R-Han 122B rocket
PT Pindad is preparing to mass produce the weapon, which will eventually be deployed with the Indonesian Marine Corps
Indonesian state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad has completed a multiyear series of trials on an indigenously developed 122 mm rocket known as the R-Han 122B, and is preparing its facilities to start mass producing the weapon.

The preparations are being done in anticipation of orders from the Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR), said PT Pindad in an official statement on 28 June to mark the trials completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

New DMU Train for Pilippines PNR made in Indonesia by PT.INKA are being tested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Pindad signs bank deal to support expansion*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
25 July 2019

State-owned Indonesian firm PT Pindad has signed a credit agreement with a domestic bank to support the expansion and development of its production facilities.

The bank deal is likely positioned to support PT Pindad’s production of medium tanks for the Indonesian Army.

PT Pindad said on 26 July that its arrangement with the Bank Jabar Banten (BJB) is intended to help the company achieve significantly expanded production targets. Financial details of the agreement were not disclosed.

Wildan Arief, PT Pindad’s finance director, stated in a press release that the company has been growing consistently over the past few years and that its production targets are expected to increase by about 40% in line with the growing requirements of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

https://www.janes.com/article/90100/pindad-signs-bank-deal-to-support-expansion


----------



## Indos

*PT Pindad invests in munitions facility*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
10 April 2019
Follow

Indonesian land systems specialist PT Pindad has inaugurated a munitions production complex in Turen, East Java, the company said on 10 April.

PT Pindad said the new facilities will help it increase capacity to meet expanding demand from domestic and international customers.

The complex houses seven production plants, said PT Pindad, including a 5.56 mm munitions manufacturing site and facilities for components, testing, an explosive chamber, and a facility to process compounds including tetrazene.

Investment in the new complex cost IDR400 billion (USD30 million), with funds sourced from the government. PT Pindad, which is state owned and headquartered in Bandung, West Java, said the complex will enable it to expand its production of small-calibre munitions by up to 66%.

https://www.janes.com/article/87829/pt-pindad-invests-in-munitions-facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Tuesday, October 22, 2019*
* First steel cutting held for Indonesia’s two additional Teluk Bintuni-class Landing Ship Tank *






The first steel cutting ceremony was held for the 8th and 9th unit of the Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship tank for the Indonesian Navy during ceremonies held on 18 October 2019 at Indonesian shipbuilder PT Bandar Abadi’s yard in Batam.

This is the first time PT Bandar Abadi has constructed the ships of the class, as earlier sisterships were built by another shipyard, PT Daya Radar Utama.

The two ships, temporarily designated as AT-8 and AT-9, were acquired as part of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Minimum Essential Force Strategic Plan for 2015 to 2019. 

The contract for the ships were signed on February 2019, and is expected to cost around IDR360 billion (US$25.6 million) and was financed through a domestic loan

It will be used for transporting equipment of the Indonesian Army {TNI-AD) including heavy tanks, and could also be used as a transport asset during peacetime operations.

The Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship tanks are 117 meters long, 16.4 meters wide, and has a draft of 3.0 meters. It has a maximum speed of 16 knots, and a maximum range of 6,240 nautical miles at 13 knots cruising speed.

https://www.asiapacificdefensejourn...nO28YlvC_wsWwlnkRM8V19XCbVQW4sCn1JDcRaMQaHSlk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia lays keel for second purpose-built hospital ship*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
14 October 2019
Follow
*Key Points*

Indonesia has laid down the keel for a second purpose-built hospital ship
The vessel is on track to be delivered to the navy by October 2021
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has laid down the keel for the country's second purpose-built naval hospital ship.

The vessel, which is scheduled to be delivered to the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) in 2021, was laid down on 14 October at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya.

The hospital ship is being built according to the landing platform dock (LPD)-like multirole vessel design, of which six are in service with the TNI-AL.

https://www.janes.com/article/91896/indonesia-lays-keel-for-second-purpose-built-hospital-ship

Previous ship


----------



## Indos

PT PAL build bridge for Papuan province


----------



## Indos

The New Version of Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> The New Version of Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV)


The new version can carry blackhawk.. thats why navy have interest for this birds too


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> The new version can carry blackhawk.. thats why navy have interest for this birds too



Maybe the design is more intended for Philippine navy tender. I am waiting for PT PAL OPV design video though.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


>


Bawaannya Blekok cuy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Bawaannya Blekok cuy..



Thailand kan punya Seahawk sama Blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Passive radar prototype, this radar can detect stealth fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry, a leading state owned electronics company in Indonesia has said that it wants to build radar factory in the beginning of 2019 and finishes it in the end of 2019. It seems PT LEN has some kind of confidence that it will fulfill all of 32 surveillance radars which Indonesian armed force need it. The requirement is the radar should be 3 D with 400 km range. So far PT LEN only can build 2 D radar with range of 200 KM and 10.000 feet altitude. PT LEN said that it is currently developing 3 D radar. PT LEN also said it plans to do Joint Venture with leading radar company to develop its new radar. Other rival company in radar field is PT Inti and CMI Teknologi.

PT LEN radar LEN S-200





Latest interview with PT LEN CEO in November 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sentry gun (UGCV) prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian locally made MLRS doing firing test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rhan 122 B rocket test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Minggu, 27 Oktober 2019 23:36

PT Barata Indonesia exported components of power plant to the UK for 36 times.
*







PT Barata Indonesia (SOE) once again exported components of power plant for 36 times to the UK.

That is in the form of components of the Condenser and LP Outer Casing power plants.

The procession of the export release of the power plant components was attended by officials of the Republic of Indonesia Ministry of Industry, Harjanto, Director General of the Metal Machinery for Transportation and Electronics Equipment and Zakiyudin, Director of the Machinery Industry and Agricultural Machine Tools.

Meanwhile, the Ministry of SOE's RI represented by Heri Purnomo, Assistant Deputy for Strategic and Media Industry Mining, Ministry of SOE's in the Turbine Component Plant of the PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) Turbine Components Division, Cilegon, Thursday (10/24).

It is planned that the two power plant products will be used at the Keadby 2 Power Station power plant which has a capacity of 840 MW.

The process of working on the two components of the power plant has been ongoing since the end of December 2018 and takes 20,000 working hours.

President Director of Barata Indonesia Oksarlidady Arifin said that the consistency of Barata Indonesia in exporting overseas plant components proved that domestic products were also able to compete with foreign products and were of equal quality.

"As a state-owned company, I hope that Barata Indonesia can continue to increase exports of its flagship products. In addition to increasing the country's foreign exchange, it will also strengthen the role of the country's local industry," said Dady, Oksarlidady Arifin's close nickname.

In addition to exporting to the United Kingdom, this week Barata Indonesia also exports to Japan, the Kamisu Biomass (1 x 50 MW) Power Plant and for the Hsinta Power Plant in Taiwan.

Meanwhile at the end of October 2019, Barata Indonesia will also export condensers to Dubai, UAE.

Thus the company has exported power plant components to various parts of the world for Condenser & LP Outer Casing (Brazil, Argentina, Russia & Pakistan), Blade Ring Components (Panama, Argentina, Brazil & Pakistan), Inner Casting (Bangladesh & Australia) as well as Combustion Chamber (Taiwan).

https://surabaya.tribunnews.com/201...i-ekspor-komponen-pembangkit-listrik-batch-36


----------



## Indos

*New Heavy Machining Center Pushes Barata Indonesia into a Global Scale Player

Rina Anggraeni
Rabu, 11 September 2019 - 22:11 WIB*






JAKARTA - Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Rini M. Soemarno encouraged SOEs to continue to increase the expansion and capacity of business ventures in order to encourage the growth of company performance. This was revealed by Minister Rini when inaugurating the new Workshop of Heavy Machining Center (HMC) owned by PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) as well as witnessing the signing of the synergy cooperation of 10 SOEs that took place at the West PT Headquarters in Gresik, East Java.

In the construction of the HMC workshop, Barata Indonesia took three state-owned companies namely PT Boma Bisma Indra (Persero) as a contractor, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk as a steel supplier and PT Len Industri (Persero) to work on a rooftop PLTS with a capacity of 500 kWp.

Minister Rini revealed, the Barata Indonesia's Heavy Machine Center workshop was a form of synergy between SOEs to support the progress of the national industry. The existence of this new workshop will eventually encourage the company to become a producer in the local and global markets.

"I welcome the construction of this new workshop and hope to support the company's performance to continue to grow. My appreciation also goes to PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), which since 2015 has experienced growth and posted operating profit after a loss in previous years. The export performance also increased up to 225% in 2018, "said Minister Rini in Jakarta, Wednesday (11/09/2019).

Meanwhile, President Director of Barata Indonesia Oksarlidady Arifin said that the Heavy Machining Center workshop was needed to support the increasing needs along with the company's development. The HMC workshop will be used to increase the production capacity of Barata Indonesia, including increasing the production of balance of plants for power generation products.

The workshop, which was built with the State Capital Participation Fund (PMN), is also equipped with CNC bending machine facilities for steel material with a thickness of 12 milli meters with the largest capacity in Indonesia which is expected to be used together with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) for submarine fabrication.

In addition, the HMC workshop will also be used for the fabrication and assembly areas of high-volume construction products, such as Pressure Vessels, Renewable Energy Components (Wind Power), Bullet Tanks, Submarine Components / Body, Port Cranes, Kilns, and others. "Our new production line, which is the Roda Wheel will also be produced in this HMC workshop in stages, which we will start at the end of 2019," he said.

With the HMC, Barata Indonesia became a global scale manufacturing company and continued active participation in domestic infrastructure development. The inauguration of the HMC Workshop will also add to Barata Indonesia's export performance.

With this new facility, the export value of Barata Indonesia is targeted to increase 100% from the total export value in 2018 which reached Rp280 billion. In the future the HMC Workshop is also predicted to increase the company's production capacity by 20 thousand tons per year.

At the same event a cooperation agreement was signed involving 10 SOE synergies, namely PT Pindad and PT BBI for excavators and multipurpose tractors, PT KAI and PT INKA for Railway Wheel, PT Krakatau Steel for the supply of steel products, PT LEN Industri for Solar Panel , PT INUKI for Nuclear Industry, PT Dahana for Research and Application Development of Energetic Material Products, PT BGR for logistics and management of non-productive assets, PT Pesonna Indonesia Jaya (PT Pegadaian Subsidiaries) for managing non-productive assets.

"Synergy like this that I continue to encourage where SOEs must be able to help each other. We hope that SOEs that are already involved can immediately follow up on the agreement and continue to be committed to developing machines with the latest environmentally friendly technology, and of course to be able to meet all the requirements and certifications required in accordance with the joint agreement, "he said

For information, the Heavy Machining Center Unit only began operating this year and is expected to produce components of the power plant balance plant, high-volume construction components (kilns, heat exchangers, submarine bodies, spherical tanks, bullet tanks, etc.), and train wheels with a production capacity of 20,000 tons / year.
(acc)

https://ekbis.sindonews.com/read/14...onesia-jadi-pemain-berskala-global-1568207496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian made MLRS


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

*Made in Boma Bisma Indra Diesel Engine Will Be Absorbed by 9 State Own Enterprises*

PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) launched its first diesel engine product in collaboration with Doosan Infractor which would later be absorbed by the domestic market, especially SOEs.

Peni Widarti
21 Agustus 2019 | 22:18 WIB






Bisnis.com, SURABAYA - PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) launched its first diesel engine product in collaboration with Doosan Infractor which will later be absorbed by the domestic market, especially SOEs.

In launching the product, at the same time a cooperation agreement was signed between BBI and 9 state owned enterprises that used diesel engines including PT Industri Kapal Indonesia, PT Dok and Kodja Bahar Shipping, PT Dok and Shipping Surabaya, PT PAL Indonesia, PT Kereta Api Indonesia, PT Pindad , PT Barata Indonesia, PT Industri Kereta Api and PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia.

SOE Minister Rini Soemarno said the results of the BBI-Doosan product were expected to be able to maximize the needs of national diesel engines in the context of import substitution which also strengthened the machinery industry.

"Synergy of SOEs like this that I continue to encourage and hopefully BBI can develop machines with the latest technology which certainly meets all the requirements and certifications needed, so that our products can become big players," he said in a press release on Wednesday (8/21/2019) .
Also read: Latest News Regarding Manufacturing

Rini explained that BBI and Doosan have worked together to increase the capacity of national diesel and gas engine products with a capacity of 4,000 units / year. Both agreed to develop the engine business from the initial step to finalizing 100% of diesel engines that were designed by transfer for technology (TFT).

"This cooperation is a commitment of both parties to meet the needs of the national diesel engine," he added.

BBI President Director Yoyok Hadi Satriyono added that the moment the diesel engine production would become a milestone for BBI in the construction of the National Manufacturing Engine.

"We will optimize all competencies to strengthen the company's positioning in the national engine business, especially diesel engines and gas engines in line with BBI's vision to support local content programs," he added.

Yoyok added that currently the product application uses Biodiesel B30. In the future, B60 products and B100 products will be developed in 2021.

https://surabaya.bisnis.com/read/20...-buatan-boma-bisma-indra-bakal-diserap-9-bumn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*1.000 Motor Listrik Gesits Siap Dikirim ke Tangan Konsumen*
*Rizki Pratama* - detikOto




Foto: Ari Saputra




*Jakarta* - Pada ajang Indonesia International Motor Show 2019 lalu Gesits mengatakan telah membuka keran pemesanannya. Namun sampai saat ini belum terdengar kabar pengiriman kepada konsumennya.

Saat dimintai konfirmasi kapan pengiriman akan dilakukan, pihak Gesits menjanjikan bulan Desember sebagai tenggat waktunya.






*Baca juga: *Anies Ikut Konvoi Kendaraan Listrik di Jakarta Naik Gesits



"Itu yang akan kami distribusikan pada awal Desember. yang Desember untuk sejak IIMS, secara online," ujar Procurement Manager Gesits, M Natsir saat ditemui di Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (26/11/2019).

Pada bulan tersebut dikatakan ada 1.000 unit motor yang akan dikirimkan setelah pemesanan. Total angka tersebut termasuk pemesanan ritel dan fleet.




Motor listrik Gesits Foto: Ari Saputra


"Ritel dapat fleet juga kami kasih. Secara bersamaan pada Desember kami distribusikan memang acara seremonial B2B yang kami serahkan tapi kita juga bikin acara seremonial ritel," ungkap Natsir.

*Baca juga: *Tes Motor Listrik Gesits, Kena Hujan dan Lewati Tanjakan Curam


Ia menjelaskan perkara lambatnya distribusi ada pada masalah distribusi. Sementara itu dari kemampuan produksi ia mengaku tak ada kendala.

"Ini masalah timing saja, logistik, distribusi, kita pengaturan lagi. Kalau itu tidak ada masalah, dari pihak WIMA (Wijaya Karya Industri Manufaktur) nggak ada masalah. Ini masalah distribusi saja, kemudian kami ingin capture lagi data-data di masyarakat, yakin nggak," terangnya.

Sementara itu ketersediaan unit Gesits kini ada 220 unit. Jumlah tersebut akan dimasukkan ke dalam pengiriman bulan Desember nantinya.

"(Stok) per Senin kemarin 220 unit di luar yang berceceran dipinjem media. Itu yang akan kami distribusikan pada awal Desember," tutupnya.

https://m.detik.com/oto/motor/d-479...23.1474608116.1574074689-898943160.1569942884

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

LEN CMS


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

Pindad products


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1336794946459906
















There is 20 patrol combat ships had been built since 2015 to 2019 from size of 28 to 40 meter class, and actually this one is the 37-38 ships built in Batam


















CV bandar abadi made lift floating dock dor Kodja Bahari Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MALE UCAV under development






Ceiling : 7200 meter
Maximum Endurance: 30 Hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Panser Anoa 6x6 Amphibious*


----------



## Indos

KRI _Raden Edi Martadinata_ (331) frigate at PT PAL dokyard


----------



## Indos

PT PAL submarine building facility


----------



## Indos

*It’s high time for Prabowo to boost national defense industry*

Novan
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, November 13, 2019 / 09:14 am 




At your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta, on Monday. In the meeting, the House and the Defense Ministry discussed bugetary allocations and the ministry's plans for 2020. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

During his first meeting with lawmakers on Monday, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto offered a total or universal war strategy as the best defense in the face of a more technologically advanced adversary. Given the disparity in military power between Indonesia and advanced nations, Prabowo believes total war involving the masses is an acceptable option when the Republic of Indonesia is at war.

Previously, Prabowo, who decried the weakness of Indonesian defense during the 2019 presidential election campaign last April, had spoken during his first public appearance at Indonesian Defense University on the need to shift the defense paradigm from one centered on spending to one centered on investment.

Defense spending is usually frowned upon by economists and developmentalists as it uses public funds that could be used elsewhere for economic benefits, such as for the construction of roads, bridges and power plants, hence the guns versus butter dichotomy.

However, the defense-as-investment approach tries to change the model by making it a guns and butter partnership in which military spending provides a boost to the economy. This would be achieved through the development of the defense industry, including the mass production of primary weapons systems and defense and security equipment.

The guns and butter approach is exactly what President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had in mind when he asked the national defense establishment to curb imports.

Procuring primary and other defense equipment from the domestic defense industry means job creation and taxes from direct activities, not to mention multiplier effects generated from related sources, such as suppliers of parts and components for weaponry, and non-related sources, such as housing and food for workers in the defense sector.

There is a striking similarity between the second-term presidential administrations of Jokowi and Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Jokowi started his second term by paying attention to empowering the national defense industry, which he entrusted to Deputy Defense Minister Wahyu Sakti Trenggono, treasurer of Jokowi’s election campaign team and businessman in the base transceiver station industry, to further develop the defense industry.

A decade ago, Yudhoyono started his second term by embarking on an ambitious journey to revitalize the local defense industry. The revitalization effort was spearheaded by his defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Purnomo’s deputy Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, who organized a defense industry workshop in December 2009.

The workshop led to the creation of the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) in April 2010 and the passing of Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry. The law stipulates that primary weapons may only be imported if local industries are unable to produce them. However, the importation must follow an offset mechanism that may include countertrade, local content and the transfer of technology.

It was also Yudhoyono who rolled out a grand strategy to modernize the Indonesian Military (TNI) through the Minimum Essential Force (MEF), which was envisioned as being achieved in three five-year strategic plans (Renstra).

Jokowi’s second term ends in 2024, coinciding with the third MEF Renstra, in which the TNI is projected to have an ideal force posture and become a respected force at both the regional and international levels.

Indonesia already has the capability, for example, to produce assets that are needed to patrol both the country’s territorial waters and its exclusive economic zones. This includes patrol boats and maritime patrol aircraft. Indonesia can also produce its own landing ship tanks, landing platform docks and transportation aircraft, which can be useful in times of natural disaster and other humanitarian crises.

The KKIP designated in 2014 seven weapons systems that Indonesia must master: medium tanks, jet fighters, submarines, propellants, missiles, radar and communications devices. Some of them have shown good results, such as the Tiger medium tank codeveloped with Turkey and three Changbogo-class submarines, built under the supervision of South Korea.

Meanwhile, other programs still must be pursued further, such the IFX-KFX joint jet fighter program developed in cooperation with South Korea, which Prabowo said he would study further.

If we consider that the Defense Ministry manages a budget of Rp 127.4 trillion (US$9 billion), the largest among ministries and state institutions, there are plenty of opportunities for local defense companies, even if the procurement budget is roughly only some 30 percent of the total budget.

Data at the ministry’s Defense Potential Directorate General show there are eight state-owned enterprises and 100 private companies that have been designated as local defense companies. In total, their assets are valued at Rp 17.3 trillion with revenue reaching Rp 11 trillion.

Most Indonesian defense companies are still working under a dual-use concept, meaning they also produce civilian goods. In fact, some 70 percent of their products are civilian and only 15 percent are military goods. The remaining 15 percent are for exports.

The national defense industry has absorbed about 15 percent of the acquisition budget.

Both Prabowo and Trenggono stand a great chance of maximizing the local defense industry, both with state-owned companies and private ones, to reach the MEF goals by 2024.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...abowo-to-boost-national-defense-industry.html


----------



## Indos

Pindad new product, Excava 50, a mini version of Excava 200 Pindad, which is revealed in April












The marine engine DV22 to be produced by Doosan Infracore together with Indonesia's state-run engine production company PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) in Indonesia


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> Pindad new product, Excava 50, a mini version of Excava 200 Pindad, which is revealed in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The marine engine DV22 to be produced by Doosan Infracore together with Indonesia's state-run engine production company PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) in Indonesia


That pc 200 exca look small to me compare it with mitsu or hitachi


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> That pc 200 exca look small to me compare it with mitsu or hitachi



That is excava 50, which is a smaller version of excava 200 Pindad. Actually it is the first time I see excavator as small as like that. 

For excava 200 Pindad I think the size is similar like other excavator 






Excava 200 Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Indos said:


> Actually it is the first time I see excavator as small as like that.


there is even smaller excavator, e.g. the following one from Sany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

GS Zhou said:


> there is even smaller excavator, e.g. the following one from Sany
> View attachment 592466



This mini excavator is needed for making waterways in the side of small road in villages or water irrigation for farming field. Indonesian people still use hoe and human power for making a hole as small like that.


----------



## Indos

Cruise Missile Program






During dynamic test


----------



## Rasengan

Impressive thread! Keep up the good work brother @Indos. I hope Pakistan can collaborate with Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Passive radar prototype, this radar can detect stealth fighter.


Not if the jets are in silent mode.


----------



## Indos

jek_sperrow said:


> Not if the jets are in silent mode.



Yup, you are right thats why there should be a combination of passive and active radar to detect enemy planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rasengan said:


> Impressive thread! Keep up the good work brother @Indos. I hope Pakistan can collaborate with Indonesia.



Thank you brother, yup I also hope the cooperation between Pakistan and Indonesia in defense program can be realized soon.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The missile head look like using infra red homing seeker.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia defense industry profile


----------



## katarabhumi

*PT. PINDAD reveal its new firefighter tank*
27 November 2019










In collaboration with Russia, the tank is a modified version of MT-Lbu-GPM-10.

With 8000cc of diesel engine, the tank can store up to 3200 litre of water and its water gun has 50-60 meter range.

Up to 13 persons can fit inside, including 3 crew and 10 passengers.

It has water sprinkle around the body to wet itself and also equipped with cooling system.

Currently still a prototype and is waiting evaluation from BNPB - Indonesia's National Agency for Disaster Countermeasure. If approved, the vehicle will be tested in Riau's hot spot next year.

*https://finance.detik.com/industri/...sia-pindad-bikin-tank-baja-khusus-pemadam-api*
*https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...d-kembangkan-tank-pemadam-kebakaran?page=all#*


*+++*

*PT. INKA-made Trains Ready to Drive in Bangladesh Station*

In the next eleven days, ships carrying Indonesian-made railroad cars will dock to Chitagong Port, Bangladesh. There are 22 train cars made by PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) (Persero) which were sent to Bangladesh. This means, until the end of October 2019, PT INKA has sent 116 trains from a total of 250 trains ordered by Bangladesh.

“The 116 exported trains are a combination of 50 BG (broad gauge) trains and 66 MG (meter gauge) trains ,” said PT INKA (Persero) Director Budi Noviantoro, Saturday (10/26).

A total of 22 MG-type trains will depart on Sunday (27/10) from the Jamrud Pier, Tanjung Perak Surabaya, and it takes around 11 days to arrive at Chitagong Port, Bangladesh. According to Managing Director of PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro, the 22 trains are expected to arrive on November 7, 2019. After arriving, the train will be operated by Bangladesh Railways.

The difference between BG and MG type trains lies in the width of the track (rail) used. BG type trains are used on the tracks with a width of 1,676 millimeters. While the MG type train is used on the tracks with a width of 1,000 millimeters.

The export to Bangladesh is a series of efforts by PT INKA (Persero) to increase its export market abroad. Previously, INKA had also fulfilled other overseas train orders, such as Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines and Australia.

“Hopefully by the end of this year we can have a contract for the export of trains to Sri Lanka,” Budi concluded.

https://www.gem-indonesia.net/pt-inka-made-trains-ready-to-drive-in-bangladesh-station


Meanwhile in the Philippines...


*PNR takes delivery of new rail cars from Indonesia*
_December 11, 2019 | 11:06 pm _ 






THE government took delivery Wednesday from Indonesia six new rail cars for the Philippine National Railways (PNR).

In a statement, the Department of Transportation (DoTr) said: “The first six DMU (Diesel Multiple Unit) rail cars will form two train sets for deployment on PNR’s FTI-Tutuban and FTI-Malabon routes starting Dec. 16.”

The two train sets will add 18 to 20 trips per day to those routes, according to the DoTr.

The department said the six new coaches are part of the 37 rail cars and three locomotives acquired by PNR from Indonesian firm PT Inka.

“Kapag dumating na ang lahat ng mga bagon, inaasahang aabot sa 140,000 pasahero na ang maseserbisyuhan ng PNR at mas dadami pa ang biyahe dahil magiging 20 minutes na ang headway tuwing peak hours (when all the rail cars arrive, we hope the PNR can service 140,000 passengers and offer more trips, bringing headway down to 20 minutes during peak hours),“ the transportation department said.

“Bukod pa rito, may paparating din na mga air-conditioning units (ACUs) na i-install naman sa mga existing railcar ng PNR (We are also expecting ACUs for installation on existing rail cars),” it added.

The arrival ceremony for the new coaches held in Manila Wednesday was led by Indonesian Ambassador Sinyo Harry Sarundajang, Transportation Secretary Arthur P. Tugade, and PNR General Manager Junn B. Magno.

The DoTr also announced last week a PNR line extension to further into Laguna province by adding five more stations after Calamba City.

The new stations are Pansol, Masili, Los Baños, College in Los Baños, and the International Rice Research Institute (IRRI). A new set of trains from Japan was also added.

The Japanese trains feature reclining and rotating seats, stowable tables, leg rests, and toilets, with capacity of 81 people.

“This is just the beginning,” Mr. Tugade said in a statement, adding that more rail lines will be added in other parts of the country.

Mr. Magno said: “With the holiday season in full swing, we might increase trip frequency the moment ridership improves,” Mr. Magno said. — Arjay L. Balinbin

https://www.bworldonline.com/pnr-takes-delivery-of-new-rail-cars-from-indonesia/
https://news.abs-cbn.com/business/12/11/19/dotr-pnr-unveil-new-trains-from-indonesia

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian made MLRS prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian indigenous submarine design under wind tunnel testing.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian made train operating in Philippine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Inka train for Greater Jakarta Light Rapid Transit project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Inka new factory progress 







New factory design


----------



## Indos

PT Boma Bisma Indra transport their product to PT Pertamina


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205328937355661312


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*PT LEN Builds Solar Panels with Funds of Rp1 T from China*
CNN Indonesia | Thursday, 12/05/2019 00:25 WIB
Share: 





PT LEN Industri will build a solar panel factory with a flow of funds of Rp 1 trillion from Chinese investors. (chrischesneau / Pixabay)

Jakarta, Indonesia CNN - PT LEN Industri (Persero) will build a solar panel ( _solar cell_ ) in Subang, West Java, with the flow of funds Rp1 trillion of investor China . The plan is that the investment agreement will be completed in January 2020.

Managing Director of LEN Industries Zakky Gamal Yasin said the plan will be built on an area of 3-5 hectares (ha) owned by the company. However, the company is still completing the contents of the cooperation agreement with the investor from the Bamboo Curtain country.

Unfortunately, Zakky does not want to reveal who the potential investors are. However, he said that funds from Chinese investors would later be used by the company to build a consortium with PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (Persero) alias PLN, PT Pertamina (Persero), and PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk.


"Investors from China are world-class companies," he said at the SOE Ministry on Tuesday (3/12).

According to the plan, if the contents of the agreement were agreed at the beginning of next year, the company will start construction in the same year. The projection, the factory can be completed within a period of approximately one year or in 2021 with a capacity of 6.2 Gigawatts (GW).

In addition, according to Zakky, the company also plans to build solar cell development on the roof of the Bulog warehouse. According to him, the Bulog warehouse is ideal because it is quite extensive and might be cooperated because they are also state-owned company 

"Our plan with PLN will be to put solar energy and sell it to Bulog, to the surrounding community. Later we will talk to Bulog," he said.

Even so, he has not revealed how much investment costs would be needed. Similarly, the energy capacity that can be produced.

"Hopefully preparations can be made next year, because investors are also impatient, so do not let the momentum disappear," he said.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...ngun-panel-surya-dengan-dana-rp1-t-dari-china


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Solar panel production at PT LEN Industry


----------



## Indos

PT INKA company profile (English)


----------



## Indos

Bangladesh minister ask Indonesian state owned minister to participate in a tender to provide 1050 train cars for Bangladesh rail way. PT Inka second factory needs to be finished soon if Indonesia want to win the tender. Currently PT Inka current factory is still busy completing the order for Bangladesh rail way for 250 trains car and also for Indonesian rail way in Greater Jakarta LRT project. The second factory is expected to finish in 2020 according to Inka official. 

This will be a competition between Indonesia, India, and China IMO.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia joins tender to build 1,050 train cars for Bangladesh*
_Made Anthony Iswara - Jakarta / Fri, February 28, 2020 / 04:49 pm_





_New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) trains manufactured by Indonesia's state-owned Industri Kereta Api (Inka) for Philippine National Railways (PNR) stand in Makati city in metropolitan Manila. (Philippine Information Agency/Department of Transportation)_

Indonesia has expressed interest in developing railway infrastructure in Bangladesh by joining a tender for the export of 1,050 train cars to the South Asian country.

State-Owned Enterprises (SOE) Minister Erick Thohir welcomed Bangladeshi Railways Minister Md. Nurul Islam Sujon in Jakarta on Thursday to discuss opportunities for Indonesia to join the railway project.

The president directors of state-owned firms likely to be involved in such a project also attended the meeting. They represented electronic equipment maker PT Len Industri, train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (Inka) and railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI).

"We are not only seeking a business-to-business partnership but also want to help train [workers from Bangladesh] to support our partnership," Erick told reporters after the meeting in Jakarta.

The move marks yet another effort to push local trainmakers onto the global market. Last year, Inka sent 15 train cars to Bangladesh, part of 250 to be shipped in total, after the company exported 200 train cars to the country in 2006 and 2016.

"Certainly, this is part of our efforts to develop train industries not only inside the country but also to supply other countries, like Bangladesh," Erick said.

Erick estimated that the railways partnership with Bangladesh had generated US$181.6 million in revenue since 2005. The Bangladeshi minister said Bangladesh and Indonesia were "good friends" and highlighted the fact that both countries had large Muslim populations.

The Philippine state railway operator is using two trains made by Inka to serve customers in Makati city, the financial hub of metropolitan Manila. Inca is also set to deliver 30 electrodiesel locomotives worth $91.3 million to Zambia based on a contract signed in January 2018.

The state-owned train manufacturer said last year it was expecting to sign Rp 7.2 trillion ($506 million) worth of order contracts in 2019, including for exports of rolling stock to African and Asian countries.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-to-build-1050-train-cars-for-bangladesh.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Tanker ship

KRI Tarakan 905. Builder: PT Dok Kodja Bahari (DKB)






KRI Bontang 907. Builder: Batamex shipyard






KRI Tarakan 905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

BPPT (Government research agency) and PT INKA is collaborating in 250 km speed train prototype program. PT INKA is aimed to produce such train starting at 2025. 










The news is in Indonesian.

https://bppt.go.id/layanan-informas...a-kembangkan-industri-perkeretaapian-nasional

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Our research funds right now is not the problem, the most problem at field is the severely lacking in number of dedicated researcher and scientist

Better if we can attract foreign expert to taking naturalization program just like the athletes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some research at BPPT





Cruise Missile









Submarine









@HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Indos said:


> Some research at BPPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @HRK


which submarine design is this .... ???


----------



## Indos

HRK said:


> which submarine design is this .... ???



I think it is part of BPPT program to make an indigenous submarine prototype. The prototype is planned to be ready in 2025. 

This is the latest information taken from BPPT website about the program in October last year.

--------------------------------------------------------






Performance Agreement (PENKIN) between the Head of the Hydrodynamics Technology Center (BTH) and the Director of the Maritime Industrial Engineering Technology Center (PTRIM) as part of the Strategic Plan to support the Defense and Security Technology Innovation Technology, the BTH carries out the Design of Motion Control System for Submarines 2019. This activity consists of making submarine models, designing motion control systems and making submarine propeller models.

https://bth.bppt.go.id/berita-bth/berita-riset-bth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Barata Indonesia will make a factory to build train wheel and has been preparing 500 billion Rupiah (around 45 million US dollar) for that project. The factory is planned to be built in East Java this year, which is close to PT Inka train factory.

https://www.lensaindonesia.com/2020...-bangun-pabrik-roda-kereta-api-di-gresik.html

Barata and US train producer, Standard Car Truck, have extended previous contract to get Bogie from Barata for the next 10 years. The amount of order that will be gotten every year is 337,5 billion Rupiah (around 30 million US dollar). The amount of Bogie will also be increased from previous contract from 2000 bogie every year into 5000 bogie every year.

https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/129927...rpanjang-kontrak-ekspor-komponen-kereta-ke-as

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Marine Diesel Engine produced by PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Working process in one of Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing engine factories. This factory uses steel to make engine block. In total, there are two factories (Plants) producing steel engine block and one factory producing aluminium engine block. 





Satisfied to see the process of making chassis and car body, Liputan6.com moves to the Casting Plant facility of PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia at Plant 2 Sunter, North Jakarta. Here the room is so hot.





The remaining material in the form of steel plates used in the manufacture of the frame and body is not discarded, but taken to the Casting Plant and then melted. This material is used to print engine blocks coded 1TR for Kijang Innova and 2TR owned by Fortuner.





After heating to a temperature of 1,500 degrees Celsius, the steel pulp is poured into a printing container. It is said, operators at this level have high skills because it requires more concentration and precision in pouring the steel pulp "dough". Therefore TMMIN does not carelessly place people in this position.





In the process of printing the engine block, TMMIN uses sand material. Why sand, because in addition to heat resistance this material can be melted down and reused. New sand can melt in a temperature of 1,800 degrees Celsius.





In one day, the Casting Plant in Plant 2 Sunter was able to produce 1,000 Kijang Innova and Fortuner engine blocks. Once finished, the engine block is sent to Plant 1 for finishing.





The outside and inside of the engine block are removed by 2 millimeters so that the surface is smooth and does not leave remnants of mold.





The engine that have been assembled are tested for their abilities. In the process of testing the time set is not long. This engine is not only to meet domestic needs but also exported to 70 destination countries.





The engines to be exported are wrapped in plastic containers and then packed in special packages. For the domestic market this engine is sent to the Karawang factory to be assembled and become a whole car.

https://www.liputan6.com/otomotif/read/2415761/melongok-pembuatan-mesin-mobil-toyota

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Working process in one of Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing engine factories. This factory uses steel to make engine block. In total, there are two factories (Plants) producing steel engine block and one factory producing aluminium engine block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satisfied to see the process of making chassis and car body, Liputan6.com moves to the Casting Plant facility of PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia at Plant 2 Sunter, North Jakarta. Here the room is so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining material in the form of steel plates used in the manufacture of the frame and body is not discarded, but taken to the Casting Plant and then melted. This material is used to print engine blocks coded 1TR for Kijang Innova and 2TR owned by Fortuner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After heating to a temperature of 1,500 degrees Celsius, the steel pulp is poured into a printing container. It is said, operators at this level have high skills because it requires more concentration and precision in pouring the steel pulp "dough". Therefore TMMIN does not carelessly place people in this position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of printing the engine block, TMMIN uses sand material. Why sand, because in addition to heat resistance this material can be melted down and reused. New sand can melt in a temperature of 1,800 degrees Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one day, the Casting Plant in Plant 2 Sunter was able to produce 1,000 Kijang Innova and Fortuner engine blocks. Once finished, the engine block is sent to Plant 1 for finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside and inside of the engine block are removed by 2 millimeters so that the surface is smooth and does not leave remnants of mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine that have been assembled are tested for their abilities. In the process of testing the time set is not long. This engine is not only to meet domestic needs but also exported to 70 destination countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engines to be exported are wrapped in plastic containers and then packed in special packages. For the domestic market this engine is sent to the Karawang factory to be assembled and become a whole car.
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/otomotif/read/2415761/melongok-pembuatan-mesin-mobil-toyota



hope someday they can move up the ladder to produce heavy duty engine for heavy duty vehicles, as such they got more uses in commercial line or military purpose as Japan recently relaxed their technology content for military purpose aboard


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> hope someday they can move up the ladder to produce heavy duty engine for heavy duty vehicles, as such they got more uses in commercial line or military purpose as Japan recently relaxed their technology content for military purpose aboard



This Indonesian made military tactical vehicle have also used Indonesian made engine, most probably from Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing.They use 2300 cc engine.

SSE PT6 ATAV


----------



## Indos

Joint Production Damen-PT PAL frigate






Joint Production Damen-PT PAL frigate


----------



## Indos

*Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector*


Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, April 29, 2020 / 06:36 pm





PT LEN Industry radar

The government has high hopes that local arms manufacturers can step up their production capacity to facilitate its efforts to modernize Indonesia’s primary weapons defense system amid delayed plans to acquire foreign arms as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.

Entering the third and final phase of its long-term modernization program this year, the Defense Ministry has moved to leverage the role of domestic players in developing the national defense industry, amid the continued shortfall in overseas defense spending.

“Procurement for our weapons defense system will focus on developing the local industry by way of transfers of technology with principal [manufacturers],” Deputy Defense Minister Wahyu Sakti Trenggono told _The Jakarta Post_ recently.


As part of the ministry’s key programs this year, Wahyu said that state-owned companies in the defense sector would focus on pioneering products as set out in the ministry’s defense roadmap.

In presentations to the House of Representatives' defense commission last year, the ministry unveiled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter and transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface combatants to support the last phase of the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) program.

Wahyu said PT PAL Indonesia would be developing naval vessels, while PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) made propeller aircraft and helicopters and artillery specialist PT Pindad manufactured land combat vehicles.

The ministry is the only government agency to hold on to more than Rp 100 trillion in funds from the 2020 state budget, following the reallocation of state expenditure for the COVID-19 response.

According to Presidential Regulation No. 54/2020, the ministry still has the lion’s share of its budget with Rp 122.44 trillion (US$7.97 billion), despite incurring a cut of almost Rp 10 trillion.

But in spite of the focus on defense spending, the ministry has yet to acquire any foreign military hardware since Prabowo Subianto took the helm last year.

Minister Prabowo, a one-time rival to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, had set out on an extensive trip overseas not long after assuming his post at the start of Jokowi’s second term, presumably to survey the global market for arms.

Among his destinations were the United Arab Emirates, China, Russia, Turkey, South Korea and France.

But the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic has further dampened the prospects of arms acquisitions, with experts saying that the country will require substantial foreign loans to support the rest of its modernization drive.

PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of developing a missile to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.

The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.

“This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and jet engines, among others,” Elfien told the _Post_.

The firm is also developing a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle dubbed the Elang Hitam through another consortium involving the Defense Ministry and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

The combat UAV is expected to enter production in 2024, even though Jokowi requested in February the fast-tracking of the development to 2022, which would raise the investment cost to Rp 1.1 trillion.

But Elfien said it was unlikely to meet the target, considering that many of the existing budget items, including PT DI’s own programs, were reallocated for the COVID-19 response.

Meanwhile, PT Pindad will be modernizing its production line to ramp up its ammunition-manufacturing capacity to 1 billion rounds per year, up from the current 250 million rounds per year, said president director Abraham Mose.

The company was also instructed to modernize its production line for combat vehicles and small arms production.

The Defense Ministry had already agreed to act as an off-taker for PT Pindad’s ammunition and combat vehicle products, Abraham said, which helped the company in seeking loans to upgrade its manufacturing capacity.

“Going forward, we expect vendors to be willing to build a factory in Indonesia to manufacture the [vehicle] engines,” he said.

In nominal terms, Indonesia spent $7.66 billion on military expenditure last year, according to data compiled by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), making it the second-largest military spender in Southeast Asia.

However, the figure only represents 0.7 percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP), slightly behind its neighbors Malaysia, Philippines and Timor Leste, all of which have allocated spending equal to 1 percent of their GDPs.

Experts have said that the country is likely to seek to finance its acquisitions through a “guns and butter” approach – trading arms for commodities such as palm oil or coffee – as it has done in previous phases of the modernization program. But the current viral outbreak has weighed heavily on the available options.

The big players cater mostly to local clients but have also sold equipment to other countries. However, they have yet to meet the local demand as their products are not equipped with the most advanced technology.

Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) defense researcher Diandra Mengko underscored the importance of investing in military research and development, urging the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to take a leading role in coordinating stakeholders to develop the domestic defense industry.

“The key to its development is technology. The problem with that is it isn’t cheap to conduct research,” she said.

“Such things should be considered by the KKIP when charting an industry strategy.”

Military expert Khairul Fahmi from the Institute of Security and Strategic Studies (ISESS) expressed similar views, as he called on the Defense Ministry to increase spending on research and education to bolster the domestic industry. “The first thing we need is a blueprint to keep upstream and downstream [sectors] in sync,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...tic-industry-to-modernize-defense-sector.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, April 29, 2020 / 06:36 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT LEN Industry radar
> 
> The government has high hopes that local arms manufacturers can step up their production capacity to facilitate its efforts to modernize Indonesia’s primary weapons defense system amid delayed plans to acquire foreign arms as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.
> 
> Entering the third and final phase of its long-term modernization program this year, the Defense Ministry has moved to leverage the role of domestic players in developing the national defense industry, amid the continued shortfall in overseas defense spending.
> 
> “Procurement for our weapons defense system will focus on developing the local industry by way of transfers of technology with principal [manufacturers],” Deputy Defense Minister Wahyu Sakti Trenggono told _The Jakarta Post_ recently.
> 
> 
> As part of the ministry’s key programs this year, Wahyu said that state-owned companies in the defense sector would focus on pioneering products as set out in the ministry’s defense roadmap.
> 
> In presentations to the House of Representatives' defense commission last year, the ministry unveiled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter and transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface combatants to support the last phase of the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) program.
> 
> Wahyu said PT PAL Indonesia would be developing naval vessels, while PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) made propeller aircraft and helicopters and artillery specialist PT Pindad manufactured land combat vehicles.
> 
> The ministry is the only government agency to hold on to more than Rp 100 trillion in funds from the 2020 state budget, following the reallocation of state expenditure for the COVID-19 response.
> 
> According to Presidential Regulation No. 54/2020, the ministry still has the lion’s share of its budget with Rp 122.44 trillion (US$7.97 billion), despite incurring a cut of almost Rp 10 trillion.
> 
> But in spite of the focus on defense spending, the ministry has yet to acquire any foreign military hardware since Prabowo Subianto took the helm last year.
> 
> Minister Prabowo, a one-time rival to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, had set out on an extensive trip overseas not long after assuming his post at the start of Jokowi’s second term, presumably to survey the global market for arms.
> 
> Among his destinations were the United Arab Emirates, China, Russia, Turkey, South Korea and France.
> 
> But the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic has further dampened the prospects of arms acquisitions, with experts saying that the country will require substantial foreign loans to support the rest of its modernization drive.
> 
> PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of developing a missile to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.
> 
> The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.
> 
> “This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and jet engines, among others,” Elfien told the _Post_.
> 
> The firm is also developing a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle dubbed the Elang Hitam through another consortium involving the Defense Ministry and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).
> 
> The combat UAV is expected to enter production in 2024, even though Jokowi requested in February the fast-tracking of the development to 2022, which would raise the investment cost to Rp 1.1 trillion.
> 
> But Elfien said it was unlikely to meet the target, considering that many of the existing budget items, including PT DI’s own programs, were reallocated for the COVID-19 response.
> 
> Meanwhile, PT Pindad will be modernizing its production line to ramp up its ammunition-manufacturing capacity to 1 billion rounds per year, up from the current 250 million rounds per year, said president director Abraham Mose.
> 
> The company was also instructed to modernize its production line for combat vehicles and small arms production.
> 
> The Defense Ministry had already agreed to act as an off-taker for PT Pindad’s ammunition and combat vehicle products, Abraham said, which helped the company in seeking loans to upgrade its manufacturing capacity.
> 
> “Going forward, we expect vendors to be willing to build a factory in Indonesia to manufacture the [vehicle] engines,” he said.
> 
> In nominal terms, Indonesia spent $7.66 billion on military expenditure last year, according to data compiled by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), making it the second-largest military spender in Southeast Asia.
> 
> However, the figure only represents 0.7 percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP), slightly behind its neighbors Malaysia, Philippines and Timor Leste, all of which have allocated spending equal to 1 percent of their GDPs.
> 
> Experts have said that the country is likely to seek to finance its acquisitions through a “guns and butter” approach – trading arms for commodities such as palm oil or coffee – as it has done in previous phases of the modernization program. But the current viral outbreak has weighed heavily on the available options.
> 
> The big players cater mostly to local clients but have also sold equipment to other countries. However, they have yet to meet the local demand as their products are not equipped with the most advanced technology.
> 
> Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) defense researcher Diandra Mengko underscored the importance of investing in military research and development, urging the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to take a leading role in coordinating stakeholders to develop the domestic defense industry.
> 
> “The key to its development is technology. The problem with that is it isn’t cheap to conduct research,” she said.
> 
> “Such things should be considered by the KKIP when charting an industry strategy.”
> 
> *Military expert Khairul Fahmi from the Institute of Security and Strategic Studies (ISESS) expressed similar views, as he called on the Defense Ministry to increase spending on research and education to bolster the domestic industry. “The first thing we need is a blueprint to keep upstream and downstream [sectors] in sync,” he said.*
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...tic-industry-to-modernize-defense-sector.html



what i bold,

Thats actually our biggest advantage over our tiny red dot neighbor from the north, they can claim whatever they likes. But Indonesia defense industry actually got more advantage to nurture many sub components and components maker contractor as Indonesia had large foot print in many type of Industry. The likes of private companies like Maspion group, Panasonic Gobel is up to grab to provide critical components for electronic components, Indonesia too had Petrochemical industry to provide raw materiel for any war time construct and the likes of steel, nikel and smelter industries can't be compared to the small islands can hold.


----------



## Indos

@Nike

I have high hope for beyond 2024 as Indonesia is likely to get younger leader, 47-52 years old. I believe these younger generation has more understanding than their older generation about the importance of research for the nation advancement inshaAllah.

We dont have huge high tech industry like Japan and South Korea but we have around 13 strategic state owned companies who are in government control. This is our valuable asset to industrialize our economy further and make complicated and advance products. We have possibility to make it huge as well. Currently the government attention is still small on them and we can see how PT Dirgantara Indonesia cannot get financial help from government to make another factory and also fund their N 245 project.

Talking about our defense industry. I hope our research on cruise missile and all the system inside it, including jet engine, can get meaningful result. It also will be quite satisfying if we can see our MALE UCAV program enter mass production phase in 2024 and also hopefully we can see successful test of our cruise missile prototype at that year.

Not to mention our KFX/IFX program if we are still inside the program. It can boost our nation confident if the program turn into a successful one.


----------



## Indos

PT INKA second factory building update, February 2020. PT INKA is state owned locomotive producer.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Wind Tunnel Testing facility and its 30 years of experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT PAL is currently working to finish Hospital Ship for Navy and so far the construction is still going on despite corona virus outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Indonesia National Radar Program. Time Schedule and budgetary. Ground Control Intercept. 






https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/04/radar-pertahanan-dalam-agenda-riset.html

So far Indonesia state owned companies, PT LEN Industry, has been able to make 200 km Air Surveillance Radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DRU shipyard 90 meter OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> DRU shipyard 90 meter OPV


is it confirmed that DRU given the go ahead for OPV fabrication???


----------



## Indos

striver44 said:


> is it confirmed that DRU given the go ahead for OPV fabrication???



I dont think so, the tender seems still going on and no definite winner has been announced yet. There will be strong fight made by PT PAL I believe. So far PAL has changed several times their OPV design, the latest one quite decent I think.

PT PAL 90 meter OPV design


----------



## Indos

LEN Industry ventilator prototype (collaboration with BPPT (Gov Research Agency) )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263407799360303104
There are three prototype of local made ventilators that have passed the test. Two of them are made by state owned strategic companies, PT LEN Industry (with collaboration with Gov Research Agency/BPPT), PT Dirgantara Indonesia (with collaboration of Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), Padjajaran University, and Salman Mosque Foundation (Salman is a mosque in ITB) . The last one is made by PT Dharma (collaboration with BPPT)


----------



## Indos

Indonesia-Turkey Medium Tank Project, Black Tiger, has reached mass production phase.






Indonesia Military Certification has already been taken. 






First batch contract of 135 million USD for Indonesian Army has been signed. Other possible users are Philippine and Brunei army.


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*PT PAL BUSINESS STRATEGY 2020*





Overhaul KRI Cakra 401 (photo : Setkab)

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) in the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic continued to run production and ongoing projects. The company is optimistic about the shipyard business prospects, because in addition to focusing on defense ships the company is also aiming for other projects

As for the current production and work on the project at PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) refers to the applicable health protocol. Some of the strategic project work comes from shipbuilding such as the fifth and sixth 60 meter Missile Fast Ship (KCR) orders of the Ministry of Defense.

And the Navy's first Hospital Assistance (BRS) ship and general engineering and energy sector products such as the 150 MW Dual Fuel Barge Mounted Power Plant (BMPP). In addition to the construction of new projects, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) also ensures other strategic projects.

"Like the maintenance and repair of combat ships, commercial vessels, and offshore products such as Single Point Mooring (SPM), it continues to run," explained Utario Esna Putra, Head of the Public Relations Department of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) to Kontan.co.id, Thursday (18 / 6).

Utario explained that the composition of the company's revenue came from Alutsista products by 77% and non-Alutsista products by 23% in the last five years. Since its establishment until 2019 PAL has built a total of 232 ships, 86 of which are warship products.





KCR-60 class (photo : PAL)

Whereas for 2020 management noted, the company is working on several ship building projects including the Joint Submarine-3 Submarine, KRI Cakra-401 Overhaul, Sewaco Fast Missile Ship (KCR) 60 M 3rd and 4th ships, platforms and Sewaco 60 M Missile Fast Boat (KCR) 5th and 6th vessels, Hospital Assistance Vessels (BRS) and also in the energy sector are building a 60 MW Dual Fuel Barge Mounted Power Plant.

"The shipyard industry is currently developing in harmony with the government's program to make Indonesia a global maritime axis," Utario said. In line with government policy regarding Maritime Axis, said Utario, the company will develop significantly in the past few years.

He further said, the company also runs a development business and MRO not only in ship products but also in the energy and offshore sectors. Although PAL is currently focused on fulfilling Combat Ship orders from both the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and the Navy, because from the last five years the contribution of the defense ship segment is quite large for the company's revenue.

Regarding the target this year, according to Kontan.co.id notes, this state-owned company had estimated that revenue this year could reach Rp 2 trillion to Rp 2.3 trillion. Management is currently unable to disclose business targets and projections for 2020 in the midst of this pandemic.

Utario explained, of course there must be adjustments to revenue targets due to this pandemic, which is through the RKAP revision mechanism which of course will be through the approval of the Ministry of SOEs. Just for the record in 2019, the company has already pocketed a new ship construction contract worth Rp 6 trillion.

"In essence, we remain consistent in working on existing job targets on time," Untario said. The matter of investment or corporate budget this year, management said it would be prioritized in the preparation of new normal.

PAL tactical and efficiency measures will also be taken by PAL to address challenges during the pandemic, but will not have an impact on the existing shipbuilding and energy production processes.

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/...tunya-memperkuat-produksi-kapal-perang?page=1


----------



## Indos

@jaibi

Can you please make this thread as sticky......Indonesian who become members and lurking are quite large, there are several question already raised by Indonesian and International members about the possibility to have Indonesian sub-forum in PDF, but I think having more sticky Indonesian related threads in this section is enough.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

Done, brother


Indos said:


> @jaibi
> 
> Can you please make this thread as sticky......Indonesian who become members and lurking are quite large, there are several question already raised by Indonesian and International members about the possibility to have Indonesian sub-forum in PDF, but I think having more sticky Indonesian related threads in this section is enough.
> 
> Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

jaibi said:


> Done, brother



Thank you brother @jaibi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT INKA second factory progress. Look like it will be completed in January/February 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT INKA is doing trial for both INKA locomotive (CC 300) and INKA train car to be used in Philippine.

INKA CC 300 Locomotive


----------



## Nike

Looks like rare earth mineral in Indonesia will be processed by SOE like PT TIMAH and ANTAM 

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...o-duet-siap-olah-rare-earth-sudah-sampai-mana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Defense Minister has made a commitment to buy 500 Maung 4x4 tactical vehicle which is developed and manufactured by PT PINDAD. The company also has prepared to sell the civilian version.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> Indonesian Defense Minister has made a commitment to buy 500 Maung 4x4 tactical vehicle which is developed and manufactured by PT PINDAD. The company also has prepared to sell the civilian version.


I would prefer if pindad elang have civil version too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Defense Minister tested PT PINDAD Maung 4x4 Tactical Vehicle


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad said it has around 19 trillyun Rupiah (around 2 billion USD) contract until 2023. Some of the contracts are made with Indonesia Defense Ministry for 4 billion ammunition (different caliber), 25. 000 weapon (rifles and pistols), and 500 Maung tactical vehicle. For Maung order, it is said it is just for first stage with overall 3000 units that is planned to be bought.

There is also 18 medium tank contract that was signed late last year. Pindad also made civilian product like excavator which Indonesian government bought for 600 units. Foreign sales is 50 units of amphibious excavator for Nigeria.

https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-5093988/di-tengah-pandemi-pindad-panen-order-puluhan-triliun


----------



## Nike

*Pindad akan Cari Pendanaan Bank untuk Kejar Pesanan Amunisi Kementerian Pertahanan*

20 Juli 2020





Munisi buatan Pindad (photo : Antara)

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. PT Pindad (Persero) berencana mencari pendanaan eksternal dari pihak perbankan untuk menambah kapasitas produksi amunisi hingga sebesar 1 miliar butir amunisi per tahun. 

Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, agenda penambahan kapasitas produksi bertujuan untuk mengejar pesanan amunisi kaliber kecil sebanyak 4 miliar butir dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) yang diterima Pindad pada pekan lalu.

Abraham mengaku belum bisa memberikan angka pasti nilai kontrak yang diperoleh dari pesanan amunisi, namun ia bilang, harga setiap butir amunisi yang dipesan akan diacu kepada harga amunisi Pindad pada kontrak-kontrak sebelumnya.

Sedikit informasi, pada kontrak-kontrak sebelumnya, harga amunisi kaliber kecil Pindad berkisar US$ 0,35 - US$ 0,4 per butirnya. Dus hitungan kasar Abraham, nilai kontrak amunisi yang diperoleh akan berkisar antara Rp 19 triliun sampai sekitar Rp 20 triliun secara total.

Dengan jumlah yang demikian, Abraham mengaku optimis bisa memperoleh pinjaman dari pihak perbankan. “Karena kontrak sudah jelas, offtaker-nya sudah jelas, perbankan akan mendukung untuk kita melakukan modernisasi mesin untuk menaikkan kapasitas sampai bisa memproduksi 1 miliar butir per tahun,” kata Abrahan saat dihubungi Kontan.co.id pada Rabu, (15/7).






Saat ini kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad memang masih terbatas. Menurut Abraham, kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad saat ini berada di angka 225 juta butir per tahun dan diharapkan naik menjadi 300 juta butir per tahun pada akhir tahun nanti, seiring dengan penambahan mesin-mesin produksi yang saat ini tengah berlangsung. Catatan saja, penambahan kapasitas produksi amunisi menjadi 300 juta butir per tahun ini memanfaatkan dana penyertaan modal negara (PMN) dan investasi mandiri.

Sembari upaya penggalangan dana dari pihak perbankan dilakukan, Pindad akan memanfaatkan kapasitas produksi terpasang yang ada untuk ‘mencicil’ pesanan amunisi dari Kemhan hingga tahun 2024 mendatang. Harapannya, target produksi 4 miliar butir untuk memenuhi pesanan dari Kemhan bisa dikebut di tahun-tahun berikutnya setelah kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad mencapai 1 miliar per tahun.

Selain memperoleh pesanan amunisi, Pindad juga memperoleh pesanan kendaraan taktis (Rantis) bernama Maung sebanyak 500 unit untuk tahap pertama. Rantis Maung yang dipesan memiliki harga yang bervariasi, bergantung pada jenis variannya. 

Perbedaan antar varian terlihat pada kelengkapan kendaraan seperti bracket senjata yang dimiliki, GPS, dan lain-lain. Namun sebagai gambaran, umumnya harga rantis yang diproduksi Pindad berkisar di angka Rp 600 jutaan per unitnya.

Untuk mengejar target pesanan, Pindad akan menggenjot produksi sekitar 2-3 unit per harinya. “Kami sudah mulai produksi di Juli Agustus ini, paling tidak sudah ada beberapa yang bisa kita tampilkan di acara hari ulang tahun angkatan bersenjata nanti,” kata Abraham.

(Kontan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT INKA electric trains, EA 202, or also known as *KRL i9000 KfW, *which have been used for Jakarta Commuter line will likely to serve new route Solo-Jogya Commuter Line. The commuter line is currently being build where the first line between Yogyakarta-Klaten will be operated in this year. 







There is new train is seen doing trial by railway community wearing new red livery that according to many railway community will be operated for new Solo-Jogya Commuter Line. The train use yellow livery when it serves for Jakarta Commuter Line.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> PT INKA electric trains, EA 202, or also known as *KRL i9000 KfW, *which have been used for Jakarta Commuter line will likely to serve new route Solo-Jogya Commuter Line. The commuter line is currently being build where the first line between Yogyakarta-Klaten will be operated in this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is new train is seen doing trial by railway community wearing new red livery that according to many railway community will be operated for new Solo-Jogya Commuter Line. The train use yellow livery when it serves for Jakarta Commuter Line.



There is plan to Linked major Cities in Java island with electric railway system just like in Japan, South Korea and China meanwhile the conventional system will be transported into outer island like Sumatera and Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry test driver less system on Soekarno Hatta skytrain/ APMS (Automatic People Mover System).






Being Operated since September 2017 (not yet driverless), APMS Kalayang is used by an average of 20,000-25,000 passengers per day at four (4) terminals of Soekarno Hatta International Airport. Now, the operation and maintenance of Kalayang APMS is carried out by PT Len Industri.

PT Angkasa Pura II in building this mode entrusted PT Len Industri to build all of its operating facilities such as the CBTC signaling system (ATP, ATO, CBI, and ATS), OCC system (control room), telecommunications system, and electricity system (Power Substation, Power Power Rail 750 VDC), supplies its train facilities, and handles the integration of railroad infrastructure systems, train facilities, and operating facilities.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soekarno Hatta Airport Skytrain (Kalayang). Train system to use for transporting people inter terminal.

*Taking Kalayang skytrain from terminal 3*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

PT PAL company profile


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia launches two more PC-40-class patrol vessels*
by Ridzwan Rahmat

29 July 2020

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has launched two more PC-40-class patrol boats on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).





A model of the PC-40-class patrol boat operated by the Indonesian Navy (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The vessels, which will be known in service as KRI _Posepa_ (870) and KRI _Escolar_ (871) once commissioned, were launched on 27 July at the private shipbulder’s facilities, in Banten, West Java.

_Posepa_ and _Escolar_ will be the 10th and 11th PC-40-class vessels to be operated by the TNI-AL. The service inducted its first batch of three PC-40s, which were manufactured by PT Palindo Marine, in January 2017, and six more vessels were commissioned by the end of 2019.

_Posepa_ and _Escolar_ were laid down in July 2019. Besides these two latest vessels, PT Caputra Mitra Sejati also built the sixth to ninth-of-class, which were commissioned by the TNI-AL between July 2017 and December 2019.

The PC-40 class is a lightly armed variant of the TNI-AL’s missile-capable KCR-40M class. It has an overall length of 46.5 m, an overall beam of 7.9 m, and a hull draught of 1.7 m. The boat can accommodate a crew of 35 and can carry one rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) at the stern.

Although _Posepa_ and _Escolar_ have yet to be armed, there are plans to equip the vessels with the Marlin-WS 30 mm gun system from Leonardo. The vessels have also been equipped with two positions for 12.7 mm machine guns.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...-launches-two-more-pc-40-class-patrol-vessels


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> BPPT (Government research agency) and PT INKA is collaborating in 250 km speed train prototype program. PT INKA is aimed to produce such train starting at 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is in Indonesian.
> 
> https://bppt.go.id/layanan-informas...a-kembangkan-industri-perkeretaapian-nasional



Indonesian design 250 km medium speed train is seen under wind tunnel test facility in BBTA3 at 24 October 2019


----------



## Indos

@Mamajama Here is the approriate thread to discuss Indonesia defense industry.

There is passive radar developed by Bandung Institute of technology
There is surveilance radar being developed by PT LEN Industry
There is SAR radar being developed by LAPAN (space agency)

Some private owned companies are also making radar for naval ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Indos said:


> @Mamajama Here is the approriate thread to discuss Indonesia defense industry.
> 
> There is passive radar developed by Bandung Institute of technology
> There is surveilance radar being developed by PT LEN Industry
> There is SAR radar being developed by LAPAN (space agency)
> 
> Some private owned companies are also making radar for naval ship.


Good maybe can collabarate with Turkey for a developed industry with many different types of radars. There are also new program in Muslim country Egypt I have discovered today surprisingly that involved them basically using their knowledge from producing radar under license to copying it and upgrading it significantly but I dont know their semi conductor industry sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mamajama said:


> Good maybe can collabarate with Turkey for a developed industry with many different types of radars. There are also new program in Muslim country Egypt I have discovered today surprisingly that involved them basically using their knowledge from producing radar under license to copying it and upgrading it significantly but I dont know their semi conductor industry sadly.



Are you Turkish ethnically ??

I dont see any cooperation with another Muslim countries in term of radar currently. Indonesia main problem is now on the R&D budget. This why one of our best researcher in SAR Radar who is Prof Josaphat is hijacked by Japanese and Japanese give them money support and make SAR Radar and microwave laboratory for him, but he still retain Indonesia citizenship and keep collaborating with our universities.

http://www.jmrsl.jp/

We have PT Panasonic Gobel Indonesia who has semi conductor subsidiary company. I dont know the detail but this company in joint venture between Indonesian businessmen (Thayeb Mohamad Gobel) and Panasonic from Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Indos said:


> I dont see any cooperation with another Muslim countries in term of radar currently. Indonesia main problem is now on the R&D budget. This why one of our best researcher in SAR Radar who is Prof Josaphat is hijacked by Japanese and Japanese give them money support and make SAR Radar and microwave laboratory for him, but he still retain Indonesia citizenship and keep collaborating with our universities.


Well this problem could be solved with joint projects from other countries which could pay for R&D half and half or majority on the condition of ToT and use in Indonesian armed forces.


----------



## Indos

Mamajama said:


> Well this problem could be solved with joint projects from other countries which could pay for R&D half and half or majority on the condition of ToT and use in Indonesian armed forces.



There is no radar R&D cooperation with another Muslim countries, but some R&D do exist in medium tank and IFV with Turkish company.

I have high hope that after Jokowi administration is over in November 2024, Indonesia will be lead by more ambitious leader who has good understanding about the important of R&D. Pretty much our money is now more invested in infrastructure development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mamajama said:


> Well this problem could be solved with joint projects from other countries which could pay for R&D half and half or majority on the condition of ToT and use in Indonesian armed forces.



Here is another radar made by Indonesian company. Indonesian Armed Force usually use Indonesian made radar or equipment like CMS only for upgrading their old vessel. Similar thing happen in Hawk and F 5 tiger avionics, they use Indonesian made equipment when they do the upgrade, but new ones usually use imported equipment, some thing that is also being criticized by our defense analyst. 


Old News
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti (PT RCS Director)

*Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
14 April 2014

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will equip a total of four Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates and one Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette with low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) naval radars.

The radars will be built by Indonesian naval sensor manufacturer PT Infra RCS, company officials told [i>IHS Jane's on 11 April.

The company describes its equipment, the IRCS LPI Radar, as a stealthy sea-based X-band (SBX) radar with frequency modulated continuous wave technology.

"It has a maximum power output of only 10 W, making it quiet and virtually invisible to radar warning receivers on enemy vessels", said Prihatno Susanto, Technical Advisor for the company. "This allows our warships to detect hostile surface combatants without being discovered".

The IRCS LPI Radar has an effective range of 24 n miles and is equipped with tracking software known as Maritime Tracking Aid that allows for automatic radar plotting aid functionality. The system's antenna rotates at 20 rpm and has a gain of about 30dB.

The radar is available as a stand-alone system but can also be integrated with a vessel's electronic chart display and information system (IRCS) and combat management system.

The vessels now equipped with the radar are the guided missile frigates KRI _Ahmad Yani_ and KRI _Abdul Halim_ Perdanakusuma. Both began upgrade works in December 2013. Undergoing the equipment fixture currently are similar vessels in class KRI _Yos Sudarso_ , KRI _Oswald Siahaan_ and the Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette KRI _Sultan Taha_ .

Besides LPI naval radars, the company has also won a contract to equip _Oswald Siahaan_ and _Yos Sudarso_ with naval electronic support measures (ESM) systems that can detect electromagnetic emissions from electronic devices on enemy ships such as radar, communications equipment, jammers and missile targeting systems.

"The IRCS ESM has electronic intelligence (ELINT) capabilities that can pick up signals emitted by hostile warships from up to 90 n miles away via a passive radar", said Susanto. "Once these electromagnetic emissions are detected, a computer software that comes with the system will be able to identify, classify and pin-point the exact location of the source for commanders to take action."
The company has indicated that it is currently embarking on an effort to market both systems internationally.

Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Indos said:


> Here is another radar made by Indonesian company. Indonesian Armed Force usually use Indonesian made radar or equipment like CMS only for upgrading their old vessel. Similar thing happen in Hawk and F 5 tiger avionics, they use Indonesian made equipment when they do the upgrade, but new ones usually use imported equipment, some thing that is also being criticized by our defense analyst.
> 
> 
> Old News
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti (PT RCS Director)
> 
> *Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 14 April 2014
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will equip a total of four Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates and one Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette with low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) naval radars.
> 
> The radars will be built by Indonesian naval sensor manufacturer PT Infra RCS, company officials told [i>IHS Jane's on 11 April.
> 
> The company describes its equipment, the IRCS LPI Radar, as a stealthy sea-based X-band (SBX) radar with frequency modulated continuous wave technology.
> 
> "It has a maximum power output of only 10 W, making it quiet and virtually invisible to radar warning receivers on enemy vessels", said Prihatno Susanto, Technical Advisor for the company. "This allows our warships to detect hostile surface combatants without being discovered".
> 
> The IRCS LPI Radar has an effective range of 24 n miles and is equipped with tracking software known as Maritime Tracking Aid that allows for automatic radar plotting aid functionality. The system's antenna rotates at 20 rpm and has a gain of about 30dB.
> 
> The radar is available as a stand-alone system but can also be integrated with a vessel's electronic chart display and information system (IRCS) and combat management system.
> 
> The vessels now equipped with the radar are the guided missile frigates KRI _Ahmad Yani_ and KRI _Abdul Halim_ Perdanakusuma. Both began upgrade works in December 2013. Undergoing the equipment fixture currently are similar vessels in class KRI _Yos Sudarso_ , KRI _Oswald Siahaan_ and the Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette KRI _Sultan Taha_ .
> 
> Besides LPI naval radars, the company has also won a contract to equip _Oswald Siahaan_ and _Yos Sudarso_ with naval electronic support measures (ESM) systems that can detect electromagnetic emissions from electronic devices on enemy ships such as radar, communications equipment, jammers and missile targeting systems.
> 
> "The IRCS ESM has electronic intelligence (ELINT) capabilities that can pick up signals emitted by hostile warships from up to 90 n miles away via a passive radar", said Susanto. "Once these electromagnetic emissions are detected, a computer software that comes with the system will be able to identify, classify and pin-point the exact location of the source for commanders to take action."
> The company has indicated that it is currently embarking on an effort to market both systems internationally.
> 
> Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars - IHS Jane's 360


Wouldnt it be better to cooperate with Turkey to help with upgrades and supply radars? And for large programs they may give local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakarta, 23 January 2020

*Avionics and TMS Infoglobal are Showcased at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020 *

Marketing Infoglobal





_Avionics and TMS Infoglobal at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020 (22/01) (image by: MKT)_

As one of the defense industries of Indonesia, Infoglobal participates at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020 held on 22-23 January 2020. The agenda which themes “Pertahanan Semesta yang Kuat Menjamin Kelangsungan Hidup NKRI” is held at the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, Jalan Merdeka Barat No. 13-14, Central Jakarta.

In this exhibition, Infoglobal showcases all its featured products: avionics and mission system. The products are installed on Hawk 100/200, Boeing 737-200, Hercules C-130, KT-1B, and Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA). Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD), Rear Cockpit Monitor (RCM), Radar Monitor Unit (RMU), Weapon Control Board (WCB), and Weapon Programming Instrument (WPI) are the avionics for Hawk 100/200 aircraft.

Besides that, Infoglobal also exhibits Electronics Flight Instrument System of Boeing and Hercules aircraft, that is Electronics Flight Display (EFD). Also Flight Navigation Display (FND) and Digital Engine Instrument (DEI) which are installed on KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft.

Besides avionics, Infoglobal also showcases Tactical Mission System (TMS) Infoglobal. TMS Infoglobal is a Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) equipment to maintain the sovereignty of the Indonesian sea from illegal fishing, trafficking, and illegal import. TMS Infoglobal can also be used for SAR (Search and Rescue)

The system consists of a mission computer that integrates sensors such as Search Radar, AIS, EO/IR, handheld camera and 14 avionics/aircraft navigation systems. TMS is equipped with datalink to detect and identify surface target then coordinate it with the KRI and Command and Control Center.

TMS Infoglobal has been type-certified by IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority) and has flight for more than 300 flight hours.

https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Info Global show its product in Indodefense 2016 for IFX fighter






http://m.infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gesit, electric motor cycle that is made by a collaboration of state owned and national private owned companies has reached Jakarta consumer. This is a review made by Jakarta resident after buying the bike.


----------



## Indos

PT PINDAD tactical vehicle, Komodo


----------



## Indos

In case you would want to see the capability of Indonesian consumer electronics companies. I would start from PT Polytron Indonesia. 

This is a review from Channel News Asia Singapore


----------



## Indos

Another big consumer electronics company in Indonesia owned by Indonesian is PT Panasonic Gobel Indonesia. It is a Joint Venture company between Muhammad Gobel family and Japanese firm, Panasonic.

The products are manufactured in Indonesia and also imported from Japan.

Here is the official website and Youtube channel of the company.

https://www.panasonic.com/id/corporate/profile/history.html

To learn the history from Panasonic official website, it is in Indonesian language

https://www.panasonic.com/id/corporate/profile/history.html


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad Komodo tactical vehicles are seen in the company. It will soon be delivered to the Army who ordered them.


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia submarine project with DSME South Korea. Indonesia has previously bought 3 submarines from DSME with TOT and the last submarine is assembled in Indonesia. The fourth, fifth, and sixth submarine contract has been signed (although not yet effective) with the sixth submarine will be wholly built in Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia state owned company, Biofarma, in my opinion should be included in this thread since drug producer is also part of strategic industries, we can see clearly during this pandemic period how important this kind of company is.

The company is the only drug companies in Indonesia that can produce vaccine. Currently Biofarma is cooperating with Chinese company, Sinofac, for distribution and production of potential Covid 19 vaccine.

The company has exported vaccines to 149 countries.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PT Bio Farma (Persero)* is an Indonesian state-owned enterprise based in Bandung and the only local vaccine manufacturer in Indonesia,[2] which produces vaccines and sera to support immunization in Indonesia and other countries.[3] Bio Farma vaccine produced vaccines against measles, polio, hepatitis B, and pentavalent vaccine.[2] Bio Farma vaccines have supplied vaccines to multiple countries through UNICEF, PAHO and other organizations.[4]


----------



## Indos

I would bring this small company into this thread since they can make a military vehicle that is bought by our Armed Force. The owner was previously working for Indonesian Aerospace and now he has his own company. I hope the company can grow faster and become a big company. Amen.

The vehicle is called Fin Komodo and it is essentially an off road vehicle. From the video we can see that the company also target civilian users. The company uses 95 local supplier that are all micro level businesses.

Here is the video about it but it is in Indonesian language. The owner, Mr Ibnu Susilo, appears in the video and he is the one with the white clothe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indigenous Indonesian Navy Combat Management System (CMS), Mandhala CMS on board a Van Speijk class Frigate. The system is made by PT LEN Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Coast Guard (Bakamla) buys SMB2 12.7 mm heavy macine gun and ammunition from PT Pindad with a contract worth of 26 Billion Rupiah. The machine guns will be used for Bakamla patrol ships.

News : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...s-pindad-machine-guns-for-patrol-vessels.html

Firing test

Pindad SMB 12.7 mm heavy machine gun


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad new 5.56 mm machine gun is being tested. Video is from Indonesia Defense Ministry.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3297971713643710


----------



## Indos

Pindad large calliber ammunition


----------



## Indos

Hydrodynamic testing facility which is owned by BPPT, Government research agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Daya Radar Utama, a private owned shipbuilding company launched a 17.500 DWT tanker ship for state owned PT Pertamina in 21 June 2019.


----------



## Indos

KRI Malahayati 362 get Mid Life Upgrade and Modernization in state owned shipbuilding company, PT PAL Indonesia. The ship was first bought in 1980.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia space Agency (Lapan) undergo test to vehicle that can be converted into cruise missile.


----------



## Indos

Lapan latest RX 450 rocket launch is in Januari 2019


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084440791752163334


----------



## Indos

According to recent Lapan official statement (2020), they target to build rocket that capable to reach LOW (Low Earth Orbit) at 2024. LOW range from the earth is 200-300km. I dont know whether they can do it or not but in order to reach the goal there should be full support from government.

The question is how can they reach the goal if Lapan itself has admited that they cannot recruit more researcher due to budget limitation and also acknowledge that the tools and facilities that they have are already quite old and need modernization. The budget given by government is quite low for Lapan, they only get less than 1 trillion Rupiah despite the scope of research are many that include satellite, aerospace (plane/UAV), SAR radar, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MLRS prototype


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

PT SSE (surya sentra ekajaya) P2KM and P6 ATAV






P6 ATAV


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Coast Guard (Bakamla) officer tried PT Pindad heavy machine gun (SMB) 12.7 mm in PT Pindad complex.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314900891317628929


----------



## Indos

*Defense industries united in a single holding company for competitiveness*
Saturday, August 29, 2020 | 13:00 WIB





Merger of PT Len Industri, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), PT Pindad, and PT Dahana into a single holding company is expected to strengthen the efficiency and competitiveness of our defense industry, so that we can cover our own domestic needs. (Photo: Rayi Gigih/IO)

*IO –* PT Len Industri’s President Director, Zakky Gamal Yasin, stated that his company is consolidating and synchronizing with others to strengthen the competitiveness and independence of our defense industry. This consolidation involves the merging of PT Len Industri, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), PT Pindad, and PT Dahana into a single holding company. Establishing this integrated defense holding company is expected to. “Len is going to lead the defense industry cluster, with PT DI, Pindad, and Dahana right under it.

We are in the process of integrating into a single defense holding company in order to advance, to become independent and more competitive, to build a reputation in the Asian region,” Zakky said in a virtual discussion hosted by the Jakarta Defense Studies (“JDS”) “The Challenges of Sixth Generation Warfare Versus the Independence of the Defense Industry” held in Jakarta on Wednesday (26/08/2020).

The holding company is established in order to strengthen our ability to supply the primary weaponry system needs of the National Army, the National Police, and other defense agencies such as the Indonesian Marine Security Agency (_Badan Keamanan Laut _– “Bakamla”) and the National Cyber and Crypto Agency (_Badan Siber dan Sandi Nasional _– “BSSN”). Zakky states that these Government defense companies are creating a Master Plan to get into the Top 50 global defense companies.

Another target that must be achieved by 2024 is to increase the local content of our national defense companies’ products to 50%. In order to achieve this reality, all defense State-Owned Companies must synergize into a single cluster. This will strengthen their joint finances and integrate their supply chain and ecosystem. “We need to get all defense ecosystems in Indonesia to cooperate, including cooperation with privately owned businesses. This is how we build the strength of our national defense industry. This is the Road Map for 2020-2024. We are initiating an advanced program, and we announce our target to spur us more into achieving it,” Zakky said.

Zakky further admits that the effort to establish a defense holding company is also meant to increase sales. This merger is also meant to prevent double investments that some defense companies do, and improve their joint ability to assess existing talents in the company and improve HR capacity. In the end, these companies will be a strong, integrated State-Owned Enterprise that supports national defense and economy. “We can’t afford to have our national defense companies needlessly fight each other, to have State-Owned and privately-owned enterprises fight over the same thing. We need to prioritize and avoid giving contracts to the same companies over and over again. Therefore, we need a workable strategic plan,” he said.

In the same discussion, PT Pindad’s Director of Technology and Development Ade Bagdja states that PT Pindad is currently producing a special tactical vehicle ordered by Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto, the Maung. The order is for producing 500 units of this vehicle. PT Pindad is also launching the tank boat battle vehicle Antasena APC-30. The Antasena has a missile tank boat variant and 105 mm gun caliber tank boat. It is meant for the Navy, and production is expecte to start in 2021. “We are looking at various opportunities and needs in the many conditions the Maung may find itself in. We are building up our industrialization. We hope to be able to produce 500 units by the end of the year, even though with our capacity we can produce up to 1,000 units of different variants,” he said.

Meanwhile, Former General Secretary of the Ministry of Defense, Rear Admiral (Ret.) Agus Setiadji, speaks of military expenditures for items that serve as a deterrent. Military strategy is no longer a viable standard for victory in battle. Nowadays, military strategy is now more directed to the arts of intimidation, coercion, and deterrence. The apparent ability one country has to destroy another may motivate other countries to avoid direct confrontation. In other words, it affects the behavior of other countries. “We need to anticipate and avoid coercion. In order to prevent other countries from attacking ours, we use diplomacy. The ability of a power user to fight functions as a bargaining chip. This is the basis of the deterrence theory, wherein we succeed if we actually manage to _avoid _using our power for real,” he said. *(dan) 









Defense industries united in a single holding company for competitiveness | OBSERVER






observerid.com




*


----------



## Indos

PT INKA second factory updates. This factory is intended to supply train and train coach for overseas market. It is only the first phase development, the existed location is still enough to expand the production until several times its first phase development.






PT INKA also want to enter electric bus business and has made a prototype for a trial test


----------



## Indos

While state owned company like PT INKA is still testing their first electric bus prototype, Indonesia private owned company, PT MAB, has already made three different prototypes and delivered their bus to consumer in Indonesia (PT Paiton). PT MAB is owned by retired Armed Force General, Moeldoko, who is also currently serving as President Palace head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad

Badak FSV (Fire Support vehicle) and Harimau medium tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some of Pindad products


----------



## Indos

Indonesian made vaccine is 50 % complete according to Research Minister and is expected to reach its final development in the middle of 2021. Indonesian made vaccine which is called as red and white vaccine is being developed by Eijkman Institute. The institute belongs to Indonesia government and was founded by Dutch before Indonesia independence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321029824568201216


----------



## Indos

PT Barata exported Condensor to Russia















PT Barata Indonesia Ungkap Hasil Manis Akuisisi Pabrik Siemens


PT Barata Indonesia kini bisa memperluas jangkauan bisnis mereka.




www.liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian made RCWS. Collaboration of private own company and Defense Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Local BMS (Battle Field Management System) CY-16, installed on all Leopard 2s MBT and Marders IFV as well as Anoa APC

by PT.Hariff DTE (Private Owned electronics Company)






CY 16





Production Facility






























Serba Digital dan Modern, Inilah Fasilitas Produksi Battlefield Management System PT Hariff DTE


Adopsi teknologi Battlefield Management System (BMS) tak pelak menjadikan ranpur (kendaraan tempur) konvensional menjelma laksana ‘ranpur pintar.’ Tak hanya terkoneksi secara data, namun sistem ranpur dan persenjataannya dapat terintegrasi dengan unit komando yang lebih luas, menjadikan pola...




www.indomiliter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322904821104439296

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Maung Pindad Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia has completed weapon and sensor integration work for KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai frigate.


----------



## Indos

*GMF AeroAsia targets 10% revenue from gas turbines*

By Cirium 22 October 2020


GMF AeroAsia is looking outside its core aviation business and targets over 10% revenue to come from the industrial gas turbine engine (IGTE) sector.

“In the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic which greatly affects the business climate of the aviation industry, the company needs to diversify its business and optimise its resources in business segments that are not too affected by the Covid-19 pandemic such as the IGTE business segment,” the MRO provider states in a 21 October disclosure to the Indonesia Stock Exchange.





Source: GMF AeroAsia, A GMF AeroAsia hangar (GMF AeroAsia has 4 MRO hangars)

The company says that it developed capabilities within and beyond the aviation sectors since before it went public, in October 2017.

The MRO services it has provided to the IGTE sector include maintenance and repair of power plant generators; repair and installation of gas turbine rotors; as well as the repair of compressor motors and traction motors, among others.

“Going forward, the company will develop the capability and capacity of IGTE maintenance and repair through collaborations with various parties, in order to increase the company’s business volume in the non-aviation segment.”

GMF AeroAsia expects to increase activity in the IGTE sector such that it exceeds 10% of the company’s total revenue, with the rest to come from the aviation industry.

Earlier in January, the Indonesian government committed to replacing coal power plants more than two decades old with renewable energy power plants.









GMF AeroAsia targets 10% revenue from gas turbines


GMF AeroAsia is looking outside its core aviation business and targets over 10% revenue to come from the industrial gas turbine engine (IGTE) sector. "In the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic which greatly affects the business climate of the aviation industry, the company needs to diversify its...




www.flightglobal.com





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


GMF AeroAsia is a state owned company which focuses on aircraft MRO and has become the biggest MRO company in Indonesia.

It has defense division as well thus it has the possibility to be included into state owned defense holding that is currently being prepared.



Website Maintenance


----------



## Indos

PT INKA test their first tramp prototype that uses battery






90 percent of the components are local, including electric motor (main engine). The only imported components are battery and wheels.


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry company profile (new)






Some of the new products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

State owned company, PT LEN Industry, made a trial on signaling system for mega project, LRT Greater Jakarta. PT LEN Industry has previously exported their signaling system into Malaysia and Bangladesh rail system. The train and the infrastructure are also made by another state owned company which are PT INKA (train/bus maker) and PT Adhi Karya (constructor). The operator is also a state owned company, PT KAI.


----------



## Indos

20 November 2020

*Batamec Shipyard is Back to Work on Building Tanker Ship for the Indonesian Navy*







*Liputan6.com, Jakarta -* PT Batamec Shipyard, a national shipbuilding company, is again trusted by the Indonesian Navy to provide one unit of ship designed as a Liquid Oil Assisted Ship (BCM).

This was marked by the keel laying and the official statement of the construction of the BCM Ship with the procession of pressing the siren button by Asintel Kasal Rear Admiral TNI Angkasa Dipua, at the PT Batamec Shipyard, Tanjung Uncang, Batam Kepri.

During the ceremony, the President Director of PT Batamec Shipyard, Maya Miranda Ambarsari, SH, MIB, signed the official report of the ship building laying ceremony, together with the Head of the Navy Material Service (Kadismatal) First Admiral TNI Budi Sulistyo, CHRMP as the Commitment Making Officer (PPK) who witnessed by Asintel Kasal.

Maya Miranda Ambarsari, President Director of PT Batamec Shipyard, expressed her gratitude to the Indonesian Navy for giving confidence in Batamec to rebuild the BCM 4 ship with a capacity of 5,500 tons.

“This BCM ship is the second ship we built for the needs of the Indonesian Navy. We will maintain this trust, hopefully everything will run smoothly, on time, and with the right quality so that it can support the operational activities of the Indonesian Navy, "said Maya Miranda Ambarsari, during her speech at the BCM Ship Keel Laying Ceremony, Wednesday (11/18/2020) .

The ship building process is carried out multiyears from 2020 to 2022 using APBN funds. Prior to the Keel Laying procession, previously on August 5, 2020, First Steel Cutting had been carried out.

Meanwhile, Asintel Kasal Rear Admiral TNI Angkasa Dipua said the construction of the BCM Ship was a follow-up to the procurement of Alutsista in an effort to increase the strength and capability of the Indonesian Navy which referred to the established Minimum Essential Force.

Furthermore, Angkasa Dipua said that currently the Indonesian Navy continues to modernize its Alutsista, one of which is the KRI. In the ship building process, the Indonesian Navy has entrusted domestic companies along with the expanding national shipbuilding industry, one of which is PT Batamec Shipyard.

"We hope PT Batamec able to improve the quality and ability in building ships of war domestic production of high-tech that PT Batamec could be a reference to the Navy to establish cooperation in the future," he said while giving a speech.

Attending the event were Christmas, Admiral TNI Udyatmiko, Danguskamla, Admiral TNI Yayan Sofyan, ST, Kasubdis Dalada, Kasubdisadalut, Aslog Danlantamal IV, Marine Colonel (T), Cok Bagus Alit Y., ST, Aslog Danguskamla, Colonel Laut (T) , I Negah S., Dansatgas BCM Ship Colonel Laut (T), Dody.









Batamec Shipyard Kembali Garap Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak Pesanan TNI AL


PT Batamec Shipyard kembali dipercaya oleh TNI Angkatan Laut untuk menyediakan satu unit kapal yang dirancang sebagai Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM).




www.liputan6.com






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First delivery


----------



## Indos

BATAMEX Shipyard was previously a foreign own shipyard but later taken over by Indonesian businesswomen and become a national shipbuilding company.

*Maya Miranda Ambarsari Officially Owns the Majority Shares of PT Batamec Shipyard*

Sunday, 27 October 2019 - 08:19


Maya Miranda Ambarsari with husband at PT Batamec Shipyard. documentation picture

*Jakarta* . Akuratnews - Indonesian entrepreneur Maya Miranda Ambarsari took over the ownership of shares in a shipyard company and changed the status of Foreign Investment (PMA) to Domestic Investment (PMDN)

The largest shipbuilding company in Indonesia which is engaged in the construction of new ships, repair and conversion of ships, which has been established since 1985, is now officially owned by the nation.

"After more than 35 years as PMA, finally PT Batamec Shipyard officially became a company owned by a national subsidiary, a local company with an international scale," said Owner and President Director of PT Batamec Shipyard Maya Miranda Ambarsari via an electronic message received by Akuratnews. Sunday (27/10) ).

PT Batamec has various complete facilities for ship building and repair. Namely standing on an area of about 70 hectares with facilities such as a graving dock equipped with 2 grantry cranes with a capacity of 160 tons and a height of 32 meters.

The company, which is located in Batam, has received an ISO 9001: 2008 award regarding quality management systems, as well as safety and health systems from BS OHSAS 18001: 2007, as well as an ISO 14001: 2004 environmental management system.

This 46-year-old entrepreneur said that he wanted to acquire the business because he was optimistic about the business prospects in shipping. Moreover, Indonesia as a maritime country certainly needs the best ships produced by the nation's children.

“I see Batamec as a market leader for shipyard companies in Indonesia. With more than 35 years of experience since its establishment in 1984, Batamec already has a very professional system of work, production and power men so that it can produce the best ships, "said Maya.

The wife of Andreas Reza also said that her decision to take over the ownership of Batamec's shares was not just for profit, but as an opportunity to jointly develop Indonesia.

In addition, the courage of this woman who was born on July 9, 1973 to enter into a business that had stopped for about 1.5 years, because she saw that this company with more than 500 employees would bring benefits.

Batamec itself is currently capable of producing various types of vessels ranging from tankers, cargo ships, liquid oil auxiliary vessels, stretchers, and others depending on demand. The request did not only come from within the country, Batamec even produced ships ordered directly from abroad such as Norway.

Previously, around August 2019, Maya had also just acquired the share ownership of PT Tawu Inti Bati (an oil processing factory) which originally owned a foreign company or PMA. This means that within three months, the winner of "Best Achiever in Women Entrepreneurs" has acquired two PMAs to become PMDN.

In addition, Maya is also one of the owners of an E commerce company - JD.ID online shopping, a shareholder in PT. Merdeka Copper and Gold Tbk, the owner of guest houses in elite areas (Elliottii), beauty clinics, and has a foundation for social activities, namely "Miranda Learning House".

Maya has a background in law and is a graduate of the Master of International Business, Swinburne University of Technology, Melbourne - Australia. (dk / accuratenews).









Maya Miranda Ambarsari Resmi Kuasai Saham PT Batamec Shipyard


Berita Maya Miranda Ambarsari Resmi Kuasai Saham PT Batamec Shipyard Dapat Anda Baca Di Kanal Berita AKURATNEWS: Berita akurat dan terpercaya Indonesia




akuratnews.com


----------



## Indos

2 December 2020 launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> 2 December 2020 launch
> 
> View attachment 692495
> 
> View attachment 692498
> 
> View attachment 692499



Whoa ! Cool ! 😲 And I thought that this project is dead in the water with Lapan seemingly having their hands full with projects like N219, RHAN-122, and their new Observatory in Kupang... So glad that this project is still moving somewhat... though the pace is soooo sloooowww...

So far this is still a purely civilian project, but I wonder if the military would be interested as well...? Perhaps that would quicken the pace somewhat..

Btw... Do expect that P-8s would be paying a visit to the southern coast of Java after this..


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Whoa ! Cool ! 😲 And I thought that this project is dead in the water with Lapan seemingly having their hands full with projects like N219, RHAN-122, and their new Observatory in Kupang... So glad that this project is still moving somewhat... though the pace is soooo sloooowww...
> 
> So far this is still a purely civilian project, but I wonder if the military would be interested as well...? Perhaps that would quicken the pace somewhat..
> 
> Btw... Do expect that P-8s would be paying a visit to the southern coast of Java after this..



Yup, slow because not enough money available, LAPAN always get the finance less than they need. Despite so they are still quite optimistic and target the rocket to reach 200 km altitude (two stages rocket). They are also learning the control system.


----------



## Indos

The video of the launch. 2 December 2020


----------



## Indos

Indonesia new coast guard ship, KN Tanjung Datu (110 meter long), built by Indonesian local shipyard, PT Palindo Marine (private owned).


----------



## Indos

There is information also about the new order for 25.000 Pindad SS2-V5 rifle by Indonesia Defense Ministry. It is said by Pindad official but I dont want to show the source as it has some sensitive information that I dont want non Indonesian know about it.


----------



## Whizzack

INKA exports first locomotives to Philippines - ANTARA News


State-owned train manufacturer PT INKA shipped, for the first time, three locomotives and 15 cars to the Philippines via the Tanjung Perak port in East Java ...




en.antaranews.com





*INKA exports first locomotives to Philippines*
12th December 2020





A PT INKA-made locomotive being loaded on a ship at the Tanjuk Perak port in Surabaya, East Java, on Saturday for export to the Philippines. (ANTARA FOTO/Moch Asim/hp)
The export of locomotives produced by Indonesian sons is the first of its kind.
Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA) - State-owned train manufacturer PT INKA shipped, for the first time, three locomotives and 15 cars to the Philippines via the Tanjung Perak port in East Java on Saturday.

"The export of locomotives produced by Indonesian sons is the first of its kind," PT INKA president director Budi Noviantoro said, while seeing off the consignment ordered by the Philippine National Railways (PNR) at the port.

The shipment followed the signing of a contract between PNR general manager Junn B Magno and PT INKA’s Noviantoro in Manila on May 28, 2018 for the purchase of locomotives and cars worth US$26 million.

Earlier, PT INKA had exported two train sets of diesel multiple unit (DMU), worth US$9.7 million, to the Philippines in December, 2019 and four DMU train sets, worth US$21.4 million, in February, 2020.

"The export of locomotives to the Philippines is (part of) the implementation of the SOE Go Global (program). It also proves the existence of PT INKA and the continuation of SOEs in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic," Noviantoro said.

Director general of metal, transportation mode and electronic industry at the Industry Ministry, Taufiek Bawazier, urged PT INKA to strengthen innovation with the help of digitalization to artificial intelligence.

That would help PT INKA compete with foreign rivals, particularly in the Southeast Asian market, he said.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

The locomotive : Diesel Hydraulic CC300

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340172482465034240

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lego Jangkar

Forgotten history the dead of a strategic industry

Omedata Electronics Bandung Indonesia

Founded in 1974 as an OEM subsidiary of National Semiconductor, Omedata Electronics with more than 25 years of continuous improvement, growth and innovation has become an established semiconductor Assembly and Test subcontractor. And since 1986, when we changed the ownership becoming a joint venture between Indonesian and Singaporean entities, Omedata Electronics has been providing One Stop Services to the world leading semiconductor companies.

Driven by a VISION which reflects our managements total commitment to Continuously Improve Quality and Reliability to deliver total customer satisfaction. Omedata Electronics is working closely with established Partners from around the world and will continuously capitalize on Our Strength to become a World Class Company.


----------



## Whizzack

Lego Jangkar said:


> Forgotten history the dead of a strategic industry
> 
> Omedata Electronics Bandung Indonesia
> 
> Founded in 1974 as an OEM subsidiary of National Semiconductor, Omedata Electronics with more than 25 years of continuous improvement, growth and innovation has become an established semiconductor Assembly and Test subcontractor. And since 1986, when we changed the ownership becoming a joint venture between Indonesian and Singaporean entities, Omedata Electronics has been providing One Stop Services to the world leading semiconductor companies.
> 
> Driven by a VISION which reflects our managements total commitment to Continuously Improve Quality and Reliability to deliver total customer satisfaction. Omedata Electronics is working closely with established Partners from around the world and will continuously capitalize on Our Strength to become a World Class Company.
> 
> View attachment 698515
> 
> 
> View attachment 698516



I didn't know this... are there any other semiconductor / chip manufacturing here...?


----------



## Lego Jangkar

Whizzack said:


> I didn't know this... are there any other semiconductor / chip manufacturing here...?


PT. Astra Microtronics Technology, a provider of subcontract-assembly and test services to the computer chip industry but it was sold to Unisem Batam













Whizzack said:


> I didn't know this... are there any other semiconductor / chip manufacturing here...?


----------



## Lego Jangkar

Unisem Batam Formerly Astra Microtonics Technology
Production facility of ICs & Testing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

The 250 km/h rapid train prototype made in Indonesia is targeted for 2024.

The signing of the results of the railway technology clearing technical agreement between BPPT (Agency for the Study of Technology Application) and PT. INKA at the Center for Science and Technology Research Complex (Puspiptek), South Tangerang, Tuesday (15/12). This agreement includes technical assistance and testing related to the Jabodebek LRT and the Fast Train. Here BPPT acts as a coordinator that cooperates with many institutions from government, industry, and academia in a fast train consortium. Railways are part of the Indonesian National Research Program (PRN). The final target of this PRN is a Rapid Prototype Train ready to test, capable of traveling at a speed of 250 km / hour. Head of BPPT Hammam Riza said that BPPT as a research and development agency always tries to involve domestic industries, one of which is with PT. INKA in the Railway PRN. "BPPT continues to be open to other research ideas that can support the Railway PRN program," he said. Of course, BPPT is also open to other research ideas that can support the Railway PRN program.

Source: BPPT RI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> The 250 km/h rapid train prototype made in Indonesia is targeted for 2024.
> 
> The signing of the results of the railway technology clearing technical agreement between BPPT (Agency for the Study of Technology Application) and PT. INKA at the Center for Science and Technology Research Complex (Puspiptek), South Tangerang, Tuesday (15/12). This agreement includes technical assistance and testing related to the Jabodebek LRT and the Fast Train. Here BPPT acts as a coordinator that cooperates with many institutions from government, industry, and academia in a fast train consortium. Railways are part of the Indonesian National Research Program (PRN). The final target of this PRN is a Rapid Prototype Train ready to test, capable of traveling at a speed of 250 km / hour. Head of BPPT Hammam Riza said that BPPT as a research and development agency always tries to involve domestic industries, one of which is with PT. INKA in the Railway PRN. "BPPT continues to be open to other research ideas that can support the Railway PRN program," he said. Of course, BPPT is also open to other research ideas that can support the Railway PRN program.
> 
> Source: BPPT RI.
> 
> View attachment 699318
> 
> 
> View attachment 699319
> 
> 
> View attachment 699320
> 
> 
> View attachment 699321
> 
> 
> View attachment 699322


Wonderful!


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace (Dirgantara Indonesia) has a new CN 235 test bed that is used for CN 235 development. 

Previous CN 235 test bed belong to DI






Current CN 235 test bed


----------



## Var Dracon

A bit repost from my post in De_____hub

PT. Kreasi Mandiri Wintor Indonesia (KMWI) is an Indonesian automotive industry company which produces AMMDes (short for _Alat Mekanis Multiguna Pedesaan_ - lit. Rural Multipurpose Mechanical Tool), a vehicle for _Mobil Desa_ (rural car) program.
AMMDes is the work of the nation's children, where the design & production is done directly by Domestic Engineers. AMMDes KMW is produced by PT. Kreasi Mandiri Wintor Indonesia, not only has a function as a means of transportation, but also functions as a means of transporting agricultural products and a means of production to increase productivity and the economy in rural areas. More than 60 Industries that are ready to become suppliers of AMMDes Components, most of which are Small & Medium Industries (Industri Kecil & Menengah - IKM). The AMMDes has been produced since 2019, the company's production capacity is estimated as 12000 units per year.





KMW/KMWI used a smart production system called "KMWI production system", the factory is automated and the process can be accessed anywhere in real time. AMMDes is reported to be exported to Dangote group in Africa, with prospects of export to more than 40 countries.
Company profile KMW




Some AMMDes videos












First batch of AMMDes has been shipped from Indonesia to Nigeria in Monday, 24 December 2020. Nigeria ordered about 10.000 units of AMMDes which will be shipped gradually in 5 years.












The video of shipping:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian private owned company specialize in defense electronics

PT Sembada Karya Mandiri


----------



## Indos

State owned electronic company PT LEN Industry has completed the order to build Operation Control Center (OCC) for Manggarai train station in Jakarta. It is the biggest and most modern OCC in South East Asia according to LEN. PT LEN Industry has defense and non defense products.

The video is also showing other OCC built by LEN across Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

*Medium Speed Train program, 250 km per hour. *

BPPT (Gov Research Agency) and state owned train manufacturer, PT INKA, are involved in this program. This is a consortium, other parties involved are PT Barata and PT Pindad (both are state owned companies specialized in heavy industry), PT INTI (state owned electronic company), LIPI (another Gov research agency), and universities (ITB and UNDIP).




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339080410156789760


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry has said that it has completed developing HILS (Hardware In the Loops Simulation System) and Ground Control System (almost complete) and currently been developing FCS (Flight Control System) for Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV. It will have both surveilance and attack capability if any thing goes smoothly inshaAllah. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347489591234740225


----------



## Indos

PT Boma Bisma Indra, a state owned company specializing in heavy industry






*Pressure Vessel Delivery, JTB Bojonegoro Project*

Wednesday, August 19, 2020 at exactly 01.00 WIB, PT Boma Bisma Indra (Persero) successfully completed and delivered the product order for the Gas Development Project - Jambaran Tiung Biru Field, namely the Pressure Vessel Feed Gas Coalescer. This project belongs to Pertamina EP Cepu, which is a National Project Strategy which is quite important for Indonesia, because this project brings closer to the goal of self-sufficiency in BBM / BBG.

Successively completed by BBI personnel, orders from the Jambaran Tiung Biru Project, starting from the Absorber and Selexol Regenerator Tower, 16 units of Pressure Vessel (CS-Cladding), and today successfully completed and delivered 2 units of Pressure Vessel Feed Gas Coalescer (GFC) with the material specifications used 516 70N + cladding 304L. 

The function of the FGC is as a fluid filter in the form of natural gas that enters the FGC with an operating pressure of 38.5 bar and an operating temperature of 22.7 degrees Celsius. The success of BBI in completing the products in this project is expected to increase confidence in the work of BBI personnel as well as concrete evidence in developing Indonesia. 





__





Detail Berita | PT Boma Bisma Indra






ptbbi.co.id


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry CMS (Combat Management System), Mandala. It is installed in Van Speijk frigates, including in Oswald Siahaan frigate that has VLS for Yakhoon missile.


----------



## Indos

Latest adds from PT Polytron Indonesia, a private owned company specializing in electronics for consumer market.






Speaker


----------



## Indos

Another national private own companies.

*Indonesia made laptop, 

Zyrex*






*Axioo*


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> PT LEN Industry has said that it has completed developing HILS (Hardware In the Loops Simulation System) and Ground Control System (almost complete) and currently been developing FCS (Flight Control System) for Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV. It will have both surveilance and attack capability if any thing goes smoothly inshaAllah.
> 
> View attachment 705376
> 
> View attachment 705377
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347489591234740225



Is this a military drone or commercial?


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Is this a military drone or commercial?



Both, civilian and military, but mostly for military I think

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jokowi orders local military drone manufacturing to start by 2022 *​
Marchio Irfan Gorbiano 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Fri, February 7, 2020 / 09:55 am






A number of invited guests closely examine a full-scale demonstration model of an unmanned aircraft, a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) drone, developed by a consortium consisting of several Indonesian organizations. The MALE drone was recently unveiled at a hangar of PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung, West Java. (JP/Arya Dipa)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has expressed a desire to accelerate the local manufacturing of long-range military drones — the first of their kind in the country — to 2022. The drone, technically known as an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), is to be the first medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAV in the country.

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is to manufacture the vehicle's airframe, while state-owned PT Len is to build the military equipment, such as sensors, radar and weapon systems. Vehicles in the MALE UAV category are designed to fly at altitudes of between 3,000 and 9,000 meters for extended lengths of time.

"Our original plan was to put the drone — we named it Elang Hitam [black eagle] and it will be specifically used for military purposes — into mass production by 2024," Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said at the Presidential Office in Jakarta after a Cabinet meeting on Thursday.

“But considering the domestic demand, as well as the preparedness of its design and manufacturing process, the President had instructed that [the drone’s mass manufacturing] be moved forward to 2022.” The drone was jointly designed by the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space and the Defense Ministry’s research agency.

Bambang added that Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and Indonesian Military commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto had expressed interest for the long-range drones, particularly for operations to secure the country’s borders.

PTDI and PT Len were to originally manufacture five Elang Hitam drones by 2022 before beginning mass production. The first five drones would be prototypes to ensure that the vehicles were in line with the market's demands, Bambang said. The accelerated development of the drone’s prototype would mean that an investment of Rp 1.1 trillion (US$ 80.51 million) was needed, up from the Rp 800 billion based on the original development plan, the minister said.









Jokowi orders local military drone manufacturing to start by 2022


“The original plan was to put the drone -- we named it Elang Hitam [black eagle] and it will be specifically used for military purposes -- into mass production by 2024,” said Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro at the Presidential Office in Jakarta on Thursday after a Cabinet...




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian smartphone brands
Advan
Advan G9 pro



Advan sketsa





Evercoss
Evercoss Tera S6




Evercoss M6A




Mito
Mito Z2




Mito W1




For Advan and Evercoss the local content is about 65% or more... Complex components were still imported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*A private owned company, specializing in electronics. PT Hariff

Their defense division products*



https://hariff.co.id/defense/1/1




























*Their non defense products*



https://hariff.co.id/power-system





https://hariff.co.id/digital-transformation





https://hariff.co.id/environmental




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*News about the company*


*Developing defense technology, Hariff DTE invests Rp 100 billion*

Monday, 26 August 2019 / 15:01 WIB






PT Harrif CEO and owner, Budi Permana, explain his company products to Jokowi during an events. (Photo)


*KONTAN.CO.ID -BANDUNG. * A company engaged in the telecommunications technology sector, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering develops defense products through the Mandiri Safe Network (JAM).

This advanced technology product is called the Battlefield Management System (BMS). President Director of PT Hariff DTE, Budi Permana, said that to develop this communication product, they have invested Rp 100 billion.

*Also read: BNI, Pindad, and Indonesian Aerospace Provide Clean Water and Home Surgery Action*

He explained that this is in line with the government's plan to organize a special telecommunications network that is safe and independent. This program launched by the government has certainly received a positive response from various groups due to the vulnerability of the use of public networks by state institutions in communicating.

Furthermore, this network will be separated from the public network so that it has a high level of security. Unfortunately, the implementation of this independent secure network requires the readiness of national technology products made domestically by the nation's children to ensure the network is safe from possible wiretapping.

So from there, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering, which is engaged in developing these telecommunications products.

They developed an Independent Secure Network called the MerahPutih Network, this network is a telecommunications network using a broadband, with special protocol and encryption technology fronted by local workers who have been tested and certified.

*Also read: Pindad aims at Asean and South Asia to market Tiger Tank products*

This Merah Putih network is used for special purposes, designed, developed and operated specifically and integrated for the benefit of the country with a high level of security and reliability because it is supported by secure devices using self-produced software, hardware and brainware. "So that it is free from the possibility of information leakage," he added.

The MerahPutih Network application has several benefits as the only gateway for a reliable source of information, then helps maintain public order and security, strengthens the independence of resilience and defense and cyber security, and strengthens disaster preparedness.

In addition, there are several other benefits as a digital transformation of core business processes, not only as administrative support and office liaison and as an anti-corruption platform enabler for all _e-government_ applications _._

By looking at the great benefits obtained from implementing an independent secure network, he continued, it is time for the Government to immediately realize the plan. He said that once the independent secure network program was implemented, various problems related to digital security that were currently occurring could be resolved.

Budi assessed that the government's plan to build a secure and independent national telecommunications network is very likely to be realized. "Based on local human resources, locally made hardware and software created by the nation's children, it will break the chain of dependence on foreign technology products, which are very vulnerable to tapping," he explained, Monday (26/8).

He gave an example of various countries that have prepared themselves to provide separate technology platforms to protect the sovereignty of their respective countries, such as Britain.


"They protect telecommunications and information systems (hardware, software and infrastructure), especially for networks used by government agencies. Then Singapore by strengthening security measures for government systems and networks, and Japan, which has a cyber and information security strategy not only at the central government level but also from local and regional governments, "he explained.

For information, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering PT Hariff is engaged in electronic engineering, hardware and software for industry and products of defense systems, telecommunications technology and energy systems. The company claims that the factory, which is located in Bandung, is capable of producing more than 100 units of BMS per year.


Separately, Marsda TNI Rus Nurhadi Sutedjo, Deputy VII for Communication, Information and Apparatus Coordination, Ministry of Political, Law and Security added that domestic products such as those of PT Harrif could be a solution in organizing a special secure and independent telecommunications network. Unfortunately, until now there has been no specific legal umbrella regarding this matter.

"(The regulatory target) does not yet exist, but the term we want to brainstorm first is to what extent we will determine future steps," he concluded.









Kembangkan teknologi pertahanan, Hariff DTE Investasi Rp 100 miliar


Jaringan ini bakal terpisah dengan jaringan publik sehingga memiliki tingkat keamanan yang tinggi.




industri.kontan.co.id


----------



## Var Dracon

MAB (PT. Mobil Anak Bangsa) is an Indonesian automotive manufacturer owned by retired TNI General Dr. H. Moeldoko 




PT Mobil Anak Bangsa Indonesia (MABI) was established in 2017 and founded by Mr. General TNI (Retired) Dr. Moeldoko as an act of supporting the Government’s program in the General Plan of the National Energy of the Republic of Indonesia, in accordance to the Government's commitment through the memorandum of understanding signing in The 21st Climate Change Conference held in Paris, French in 2015 (Paris Protocol).
MABI is a national automotive company engaged primarily in the supply of electric vehicles and its supporting industries, including manufacturing, distribution, spare parts and supporting infrastructure for electric vehicles. 

Milestone




Products
MAB MD12-E low entry city bus 





MAB MD12-E Normal floor city bus 





MAB MD12-E Intercity bus 





MV5-E electric minivan 





Upcoming electric motorcycle 





Website 








PT Mobil Anak Bangsa Indonesia


MABI is a national automotive company engaged primarily in the supply of electric vehicles and its supporting industries, including manufacturing, distribution, spare parts and supporting infrastructure for electric vehicles.




www.mabindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned train manufacturer, PT INKA, new products

Electric Tram*






90 percent of the components are local, including electric motor (main engine). The only imported components are battery and wheels.

*Electric Bus*

Undergoing test in Jakarta to win tender for Jakarta administration needs.






*Locomotive*

Exporting locomotive for Philippine National Railways


----------



## Indos

I would put this company under Indonesian strategic industry since IT security is very crucial in this modern world. It has national and international clients.

*Private owned company focusing in IT security

Noosc

We provide real and positive security. * 

At Noosc, we believe security must not impede progress and freedom. Instead, like physical health exam report will give you the confidence to try new sports and exercises, our managed services will help you take more calculated risks based on informed decision, in order to maximize the use of technology for your business.





__





Noosc | Managed Security Services | Home







www.noosc.co.id






Noosc is not your typical Indonesian security services company. Operational security is all we focus on — and that makes us exceptionally good.

Our team of experts have gained myriad of loyal clients, including major national and multinational companies, banks and financial institutions, telecommunication companies, security-sensitive government agencies, resource-strap non-governmental agencies, retail companies, and many more.

Started in 2010, through strategic partnership we have now become a preferred managed security services provider in Indonesia serving several of the largest financial and service institutions in the country.

Some of our key advantages:


Dedicated 24x7 Security Operation Centre with disaster recovery protection
Expert professionals, verifiable international credentials & records
Best-practice, service-level driven delivery process (ISO27001 compliant)
Active R&D investment covering new emerging security threats & technologies










__





Noosc | Managed Security Services | About Us







www.noosc.co.id





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jim Geovedi is the brain of the company







*Jim Geovedi* (born 28 June 1979), is an IT security expert from Indonesia who focuses on the discovery of computer and network security vulnerabilities. BBC News described him as a guy who "doesn't look like a Bond villain... but possesses secrets that some of them might kill for".[1]


*Career*

*Information security*
Geovedi co-founded and ran several IT security consulting companies. In 2001, he co-founded C2PRO Consulting, providing general IT consulting mostly for government agencies and, in 2004, co-founded Bellua Asia Pacific, (renamed Xynexis International later in 2010) and Noosc Global, a managed security services company. He was part of hackers group that began in 1996 called w00w00, where he met the future co-founder of Bellua, Anthony Zboralski.

He is currently based in London and has been interviewed on issues including: satellite security system,[1][2][3] banking security[4] and law enforcement.[5][6]





__





Jim Geovedi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

Hand over ceremony of 40 Maung tactical Vehicles, credit to PT Pindad












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349284731934806021


----------



## Indos

Kostrad soldier getting new Pindad SS2-V5 rifles from PT Pindad










Source from official Infantery Division 2 Kostrad Corps webiste.









Asah Kemampuan, Yonif Mekanis Raider 411/Divif 2 Kostrad Latihan Menembak Uji Coba Senjata SS2 V5 A1


Pendiv2 – Yonif Mekanis Raider 411 Kostrad menggelar uji coba koreksi senjata dan latihan menembak senjata dalam rangka mengenal indeks senjata baru yang dimiliki oleh satuan Yonif Mekanis Raider 411 Kostrad, yaitu Senjata SS2 V5-A1 produk asli Indonesia dari PT Pindad bertempat di Lapangan...




www.divif2kostrad.com


----------



## Whizzack

Var Dracon said:


> MAB (PT. Mobil Anak Bangsa) is an Indonesian automotive manufacturer owned by retired TNI General Dr. H. Moeldoko
> View attachment 707129
> 
> PT Mobil Anak Bangsa Indonesia (MABI) was established in 2017 and founded by Mr. General TNI (Retired) Dr. Moeldoko as an act of supporting the Government’s program in the General Plan of the National Energy of the Republic of Indonesia, in accordance to the Government's commitment through the memorandum of understanding signing in The 21st Climate Change Conference held in Paris, French in 2015 (Paris Protocol).
> MABI is a national automotive company engaged primarily in the supply of electric vehicles and its supporting industries, including manufacturing, distribution, spare parts and supporting infrastructure for electric vehicles.
> 
> Milestone
> View attachment 707130
> 
> Products
> MAB MD12-E low entry city bus
> View attachment 707131
> 
> 
> MAB MD12-E Normal floor city bus
> 
> 
> MAB MD12-E Intercity bus
> 
> 
> MV5-E electric minivan
> View attachment 707135
> 
> 
> Upcoming electric motorcycle
> 
> 
> Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Mobil Anak Bangsa Indonesia
> 
> 
> MABI is a national automotive company engaged primarily in the supply of electric vehicles and its supporting industries, including manufacturing, distribution, spare parts and supporting infrastructure for electric vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mabindonesia.com



Hmm.. is this a real electric bus manufacturer or is just a body (karoseri) manufacturer...? or worse, are they actually just an importer and then re-badge it locally...? coz that van looks suspiciously like a general Chinese made van... 😅

Not trying to belittle them, but their website doesn't show any manufacturing or R&D facilities... something we would expect from a real vehicle manufacturer...

I don't really mind if it's imported actually, but if they are going to use such a bombastic name as PT. Mobil Anak Bangsa, they should be sure to have a high local content (TKDN) in it (75% or more in my opinion)..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Whizzack said:


> Hmm.. is this a real electric bus manufacturer or is just a body (karoseri) manufacturer...? or worse, are they actually just an importer and then re-badge it locally...? coz that van looks suspiciously like a general Chinese made van... 😅
> 
> Not trying to belittle them, but their website doesn't show any manufacturing or R&D facilities... something we would expect from a real vehicle manufacturer...
> 
> I don't really mind if it's imported actually, but if they are going to use such a bombastic name as PT. Mobil Anak Bangsa, they should be sure to have a high local content (TKDN) in it (75% or more in my opinion)..


The van is rebadged Chinese car, just like Esemka.


----------



## Indos

Private owned company

*PT Bukaka *





__





Brief Profile & Milestones - PT BUKAKA TEKNIK UTAMA Tbk


Brief Profile & Milestones - PT BUKAKA TEKNIK UTAMA Tbk



www.bukaka.com





*Some of their products*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

State owned shipbuilding company, PT PAL Indonesia, has launched a new hospital ship a week ago to be used by Navy.






Another state owned shipbuilding company, PT Dok Kodja Bahari (PT DKB) undergo sea acceptance for its new LST ship for Indonesian Navy in December 2020. The ship is design by the company and has also been produced by at least two private owned shipbuilding companies for Navy.


----------



## Indos

One of new Pindad products which is Escava 200 has been sold more than 400

Excava 200







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352179927735435264
PT Pindad also has made other escavator varian:

Long arm






Amphibious






Mini excavator


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Air Force General inspects tactical vehicle from PT Jala Berikat Nusantara (in collaboration with Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343561627891744771


----------



## Indos

*State owned Heavy Industry companies

PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI)*

Products

Marine Engine (License from Doosan, South Korea)






2020 projects







*PT Barata Indonesia*






*PT PAL Indonesia






PT PINDAD*


----------



## Indos

Hydrodynamic facility at BPPT (Gov Research Agency)


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned company

Bakrie Brothers*





























Home Page - Bakrie & Brothers







bakrie-brothers.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

China building Indonesia into an EV powerhouse


JAKARTA – Chief investment minister Luhut Panjaitan has few concerns about China’s iron grip on Indonesia’s nickel industry as other major investors flock to a country with the range of miner…




asiatimes.com






JAKARTA – Chief investment minister Luhut Panjaitan has few concerns about China’s iron grip on Indonesia’s nickel industry as other major investors flock to a country with the range of mineral elements needed to turn it into one of the world’s leading producers of lithium batteries and electric cars.

“We invited everybody and no-one came, except the Chinese,” the minister said in a wide-ranging interview that reflected the retired general’s consuming vision of Indonesia as a modern industrialized state. “So they’re welcome and they are easy to deal with.”

It is not the first time he has defended China’s growing role in the Indonesian economy. “Like it or not, happy or not happy, whatever is said, China is a world power that can’t be ignored,” he told a virtual public lecture last year. “You can’t dodge facts out in the field.”

While European interest often remains focused on just one level of the manufacturing process, the hard-charging Chinese are developing a fully-integrated supply chain, from stainless steel and lithium batteries to even copper wire and other finished products. As Panjaitan puts it: “All the way down.”

“Indonesia will move up from a producer and exporter of raw materials to becoming an important player in the world supply chain, where lithium batteries account for 40% of the total cost of an electric car,“ says Bahlil Lahadalia, head of the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

However narrowly focused it may be for now, it is a vindication of the once much-criticized value-added mining policy introduced during the Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono presidency and now being pursued with new energy by the Joko Widodo administration.

When he steps down in 2024, President Widodo will almost certainly leave a legacy as Indonesia’s “Infrastructure President.” But his uncertain handling of the Covid-19 notwithstanding, it could be so much more if his government can lay the groundwork for a great leap forward in industrial development.


“Nobody but China was prepared to risk putting money into Indonesia,” says a foreign mining expert who has visited Central Sulawesi’s Morawali Industrial Park, the site of one of privately-owned Tsingshan’s Steel’s two nickel-processing complexes in eastern Indonesia.

As an illustration, he recalled a Chinese engineer telling him during his tour of the plant: “We looked at the numbers and worked out whether we would be in the lowest 25% in terms of cost of production. Once we had determined that, we knew we could never be out of business.”

Often dubbed the “Minister of Everything,” Panjaitan is well aware of talk that he sits in Beijing’s pocket. “They (Indonesians) don’t understand sometimes,” he says. “But they can’t blame me anymore. I also have a good relationship with the Americans and I have good relationship with Abu Dhabi.”

He might have added South Korea, with lithium battery-maker LG Chemical and car manufacturer Hyundai recently announcing new investments totaling $11.3 billion that will give them a leading role in the fledgling electric car industry.

Panjaitan and his team have also had four rounds of talks with American auto giant Tesla, a major producer of lithium battery packs whose interest in Indonesia lies in several diverse areas, including the location of a future SpaceX rocket launch pad on the northern Papuan island of Biak.

Industry aside, Panjaitan has also been a leading figure behind Indonesia’s planned sovereign wealth fund, which has attracted initial pledges from the US International Development Finance Corp (IDFC) and the Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA), the body that manages the emirate’s excess oil reserves.

Government planners say the introduction of electric vehicles on the domestic market and a concerted push into solar power, neglected up to now, will help reduce Indonesia’s $21.2 billion in energy imports by at least a third and also utilize 8,000 megawatts of oversupply on the Java-Bali electricity grid.

Panjaitan and other senior officials are confident incentives in the newly-passed Job Creation Omnibus Law have now given Indonesia a competitive edge with President Widodo ready to sign the last of the EV implementing regulations, some aimed at protecting smaller local producers. 

The general-turned-businessman falls back on military terminology in explaining what he calls his “rules of engagement” for potential investors – first-class technology, added-value, majority Indonesian labor, technology transfer and business-to-business deals only.


Skilled labor is still an issue. Finding employees for technical positions has struck an obstacle in Morawali, for example, after it was found the education level of high school students was not up to the standard required for them to enter a newly-established polytechnic.

Progress on the electric car has already been impressive, despite the worrying economic impact of the pandemic which has infected more than one million Indonesians and left 30,000 dead.

In the space of a few months, LG Chemical confirmed the planned construction of a $9.8 billion lithium battery venture in Batang, Central Java and Hyundai announced it is moving its Malaysia-based regional hub and an entire China assembly line to Indonesia.

At the same time, Panjaitan expects a deal to be reached by next month on Tsingshan Steel’s offer to build Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold’s long-delayed copper smelter at its Weda Bay nickel processing facility on Halmahera, the main island of the Maluku chain.


It now appears Tsingshan has been the driving force all along behind the sudden decision to move the long-delayed project from Gresik, near the East Java port city of Surabaya, to Halmahera, 3,400 kilometers to the northeast and closer to Freeport’s Grasberg mine operation in Papua.

That’s because the sulphuric acid derived from the copper smelting process is needed to produce nickel sulfide, the composition of the alloy used in cathodes. The existing Gresik smelter, operated by Mitsubishi, supplies the by-product to a state-owned fertilizer company.

Panjaitan says Tsingshan has agreed to pay 85% of the cost of the $1.8 billion facility, with Freeport and the government, the majority partner in its Indonesian subsidiary, committed to sharing the balance. But sources familiar with the talks say the Chinese are still holding out for a smaller 75% stake.

Tied up in the negotiations is what Freeport will have to fork out for treatment and refinement charges (TCs/RCs) and how that will relate to the 5% export tax the Phoenix-based mining giant now pays for the half of the concentrate output it currently exports to mainly Japan and Spain.

Tsingshan is also in talks with Indonesian firm PT Merdeka Copper and Gold to supply pyrite rock from a mine on Wetar island, south of Weda Bay, to the $7.8 billion Morawali nickel-processing complex, which began construction in 2013.


Together, the two facilities are expected to be producing lithium batteries by 2023 when high-speed acid-leach operations come online. A fourth $5.3 billion battery plant to be built by China’s Contemporary Amperez Technology (CATL) is planned for completion in 2024.

Morawali is expanding its coal-fired power plant from 2,000 to 2,900 megawatts, needed to drive a three million ton a year nickel pig iron smelter to produce stainless steel, a 500,000-ton carbon steel facility and a 600,000-ton high-carbon ferrochrome plant.

Further down the coast, in Southeast Sulawesi, China’s Virtue Dragon Nickel Industry has completed the $1.4 billion first stage of its three-phase Konawe complex, which will eventually boast production of three million tons of ferronickel a year.

It is still unclear how much of Tsingshan’s nickel sulfide will be allocated to other battery makers. The only element Indonesia does not have in abundance is the lithium used to produce anodes, which will likely be imported from either Australia or China.

Illustrating the synergy which is already developing in the electric car business, Tsingshan’s Weda Bay partner, Zhejiang Huayou Cobalt, already has a joint venture with LG Chemical in the production of precursors and cathodes in Wuxi, north of Shanghai.

Panjaitan says LG was initially reluctant to expand into Indonesia but finally came around after he convinced the company of the logic behind investing in a country with 25% of the world’s nickel reserves and adequate amounts of cobalt, magnesium and other key elements used in lithium batteries. 

The South Korean project will become part of Batang’s 4,300 hectare Integrated Industrial Estate, with power supplied by a new Japanese-built 2,000MW coal-fired power station and a planned gas pipeline linking Cirebon and the central Java province capital of Semarang.

Hyundai will start producing combustion-engine cars at its new $1.5 billion plant at Cikarang, Jakarta, by the end of this year, and electric cars as early as 2022 with a planned capacity of 250,000 vehicles, more than initially anticipated for domestic demand.

With Toyota still dithering over a planned $2 billion investment in hybrid and electric cars, the South Koreans have a jump on the Japanese who have seemingly grown complacent after controlling 95% of Indonesia’s conventional car and motorcycle market for decades. 


State-owned Perusaahan Listrik Indonesia (PLN) says it already has enough charging stations between Jakarta and Bali, which will reduce the cost of traveling 350 kilometers, the maximum range for an average EV, from 350,000 rupiah ($25) to 37,000 rupiah ($2.6).

Tsingshan took only 18 months to bring its first Halmahera nickel smelter into production, a can-do attitude that has struck a chord with Panjaitan and the team of young assistants he consults on speed-dial when he doesn’t have an answer.

The reason for the Chinese-built copper smelter being $1 billion cheaper than the planned Finnish-designed facility at Gresik is partly explained by new Chinese advances in smelter technology, which have reportedly impressed even Freeport engineers.

But cost-effective equipment isn’t the only reason. Asked to explain the difference in prices, a Jakarta-based Tsingshan executive told Asia Times: “It is very important it is done at speed. You have to do it quickly otherwise the budget will only increase.”

He was referring to the prolonged delays, exacerbated by the pandemic, that have dogged the Gresik project from the start, mostly due to Freeport’s reluctance to take it on. “The problem is there has been too much talking and the capital cost has become too high,” he said.

Copper refineries, in particular, operate on paper-thin margins, only breaking even with the sale of anode slime, the sediment rich in gold, silver, selenium and tellurium that settles at the bottom of an electrorefining cell during the refining process.

Panjaitan says that at a recent conference in Yunnan, Chinese companies were encouraged to invest in value-added ancillary industries at Halmahera to offset any potential losses. Electric cars use three times more copper components than conventional vehicles.

In that sense, the new copper smelter will lose much of its stand-alone status and become part of the integrated supply chain dedicated to the electric car venture. After decades of being the Indonesian public’s Corporate Enemy No 1, Freeport’s Phoenix directors may welcome the distraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private Owned company
> 
> Bakrie Brothers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Page - Bakrie & Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakrie-brothers.com



This is old video about Bakrie autopart companies but show more detail information than what I have posted some days ago in above post I quoted.


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT KHI Pipe Industry.


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Chandra Asri (Petrochemical)


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

THE PETROCHEMICAL EXPANSION PROJECT 

The Pertamina project with an investment of 50 trillion Rupiah or the equivalent of more than 3 billion US $, called the TPPI Olefin Complex, will produce 700,000 tons of High Density Polyethylene per year, 300,000 tons of Low Density Polyethylene per year, and 600,000 tons of Polypropylene per year.

PT Trans Pacific Petrochemical Indotama (Petrochemical)


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Krakatau Steel






*Join Venture with Posco (South Korea)*

PT Krakatau Posco






*Join Venture with Osaka Steel (Japan)*

PT Krakatau Osaka Steel






*Join Venture with Nippon Steel (Japan)*

PT Krakatau Nippon Sumikin


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Wika Industry Manufacture (combustion motorcycle components producer and electric motorcycle producer)













------------------------------------------------------

It is collaboration with private owned company, PT Gesit Technology. PT Wika Industry Manufacture ownership is 90%.



Account Suspended


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Wika Industry & Konstruksi (Steel Fabrication)






Second Factory in Majalengka, West Java, is inaugurated on 4 January 2021


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Biometrics Developer Enters Top 25 NIST Rankings *​ 
BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA SEPTEMBER 27, 2020 





A staff does a biometric recording on several would-be pilgrims from Bali at the Haji Embarkasi Dormitory in Surabaya last year. (Antara Photo/Didik Suhartono) 

*Jakarta. *Indonesian biometrics developer Akurat Satu secures a sweet spot in the top 25 for facial recognition in wild images, according to the National Institute of Standards and Technology, or NIST, the physical sciences laboratory under the United States Department of Commerce. 

The NIST has recently announced the rankings for the developer with the most accurate and fastest algorithms. Akurat Satu enters the top 25 in the wild photos false non-match rate @FMR ≤ 0.00001 category, which tests facial recognition in randomized images.

The result shows Akurat Satu's accuracy in face detection in various field conditions and scenarios, including ethnicities, gender, and age. Such dataset testing is useful for border control, airport security, forensic, electronic know-your-customer (e-KYC), and urban safety.









Indonesian Biometrics Developer Enters Top 25 NIST Rankings


Biometrics developer Akurat Satu is ranked the 25th for its facial recognition in randomized photos.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Astra Autoparts*

Some of the products for plantations 

*



*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

Laksana*

Wellknown busmaker, Laksana, introduces their first electric bus. The chassis still use BYD and electric motor and battery are also imported.


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Companies*

*Pertamina Ready to Develop the Battery Industry Ecosystem in RI*
NEWS - dob, CNBC Indonesia

13 February 2021 14:13





Photo: CNBC Indonesia / Andrean Kristianto

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - PT Pertamina (Persero) emphasized that the company together with state-owned enterprises that are members of the Indonesia Battery Holding (IBH) are serious and focused in developing the Electrical Vehicle (EV) ecosystem in Indonesia by accelerating the development of EV Batteries.




In the framework of ecosystem development and EV battery development in Indonesia, BUMN will carry out 7 important stages, namely mining, refining, precursor plant, cathode plant, battery cell, battery pack, and recycling.

Pertamina will work in four midfields, namely, precursor, cathode, battery cell and battery pack. While at the recycling stage, Pertamina will synergize with PLN. As for the upstream sector, PT Antam and Inalum will work together.

Pertamina's President Director, Nicke Widyawati explained that Pertamina will ensure that the stages and steps in developing EV Battery go well. In 2021, Pertamina and 3 other BUMNs will form a joint venture company (Joint Venture) Indonesia Battery Corporation / IBC. Pertamina has also collaborated with 2 global companies and is exploring cooperation with other companies.

"There are two development potentials of the battery industry in Indonesia, namely for mobility, especially two wheels or motorbikes that are potentially faster than four wheels," he said.

The second, continued Nicke, is the Energy Storage System (ESS). According to him, the opportunity to develop ESS is quite large in Indonesia, because there is a potential to maintain the reliability of supply from PLTS (Solar Power Generation).

"ESS is a big market. So in the future, Pertamina will also enter it," said Nicke.

Regarding PLTS, as a pioneer, Pertamina has built PLTS at the Badak Refinery with a capacity of 4 MW. Then continued with the construction of PLTS in several other refinery areas such as in Dumai and Cilacap and Sei Mangkei. At the end of last year, Pertamina also succeeded in installing Solar Rooftops at 63 gas stations. This effort will continue into the following years with the target of all gas stations and other Pertamina operational facilities throughout Indonesia.









Pertamina Siap Kembangkan Ekosistem Industri Baterai di RI


BUMN akan menjalankan 7 tahapan penting, yakni mining, refining, precursor plant, cathode plant, battery cell, battery pack, dan recycling.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT LEN Industry develops battery management system. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356531298983022596


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Defense Industry Summary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Companies *

Alhamdulillah the construction of Alumina refinery in West Kalimantan has been started as we can see in the video posted in June 2020. Indonesia is still importing Alumina around 200 million USD every year. After the completion of the refinery, Indonesia is expected not to import Alumina anymore. The refinery is a collaboration of two state owned companies which are PT ANTAM as mining company and PT Inalum as Aluminium producer.

PT Antam still has 2 years (2021 and 2022) to export bauxit since there will be no raw material exports are allowed in 2023 and beyond (based on law). So they need to complete the refinery construction as soon as possible.

The video was taken in June 2020 from one of the workers camera






PT Inalum company profile. Sorry it is in Indonesian language, but you can see the factory and its operation. Inalum also supplies raw material for Japanese car manufacturing operating in Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT AVS*

*About Us*

AVS is a company that focuses on simulators. The simulator is intended for a comprehensive theoretical and practical training process and evaluation.

AVS experts are experienced in various disciplines, mechanical, electrical and software as well as experienced in e-learning in presenting learning programs that can be easily understood and can form muscle memory from the material given.

PT AVS is a company in the fields of Simulator, Virtual reality, and robotic. PTAVS has developed deeply and combined technological disciplines with a learning culture in the essence of the products made. One of the products being developed is a simulator. Simulator is a technology for evaluating the behavior of an action in a computation method before the action is carried out in its actual state. So that simulation users can have an immersive experience to carry out activities in real conditions.

The digital revolution radically transforms market needs, especially in the field of technology, but also generates extraordinary new technological work opportunities, opportunities to create and develop solutions that will enable human capital development and also help in making crucial decisions.

PT AVS has become a part of everything, PT AVS is a combination of multidisciplinary technologies to create a technological masterpiece with deep knowledge but also understands the needs of the market.

PT AVS FOKUS 'commitment to developing technology and investing in two important elements, namely: technology and talent. With this unique combination of technology, leadership, creativity and the involvement of all supporting elements, PT AVS will always have a position in the world of technology that continues to grow.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tank Simulator






Gun Simulator






Heavy Equipment Simulator






Medical Simulator






Welding Simulator
















AVS Web







avsimulator.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company

More on PT AVS 














Company Profile*






*Welcoming Philippine Army delegation*










__





AVS Web







avsimulator.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private owned company
> 
> PT Astra Autoparts*
> 
> Some of the products for plantations
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another special vehicle made by Astra Otopart for Indonesian farmers.


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Astra Otoparts. Automotive components producer. 

Company profile.


----------



## Indos

*Defense Ministry project*

Robotic Vehicle to handle bomb


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Sari Bahari. Ammunition producer

Description: 

BNL-125 is a 125 kg bomb designed for practice that will emit white smoke when hits the surface. This bomb is compatible with NATO standard fighter aircraft. Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/pt_saribahari/






P-500 Live Ammunition


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Pindad

Three Badak Direct Fire Vehicle (DFV) have been seen in Pindad factory recently. Indonesian Army is reported buying the vehicle for unknown numbers


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry

Successful firing test using PT LEN Industry Combat Management System (CMS)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362391525963964419


----------



## Whizzack

More Badak FSV pics :

















Source :

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry has also build command and control room for its C4ISR system. In the future all Military asset is planned to use Len-Link and can communicate to each other. It is to prepare Indonesian Armed Force to adopt Network Centric Warfare.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359027440752881664


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

People inside PT Pindad


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT INKA

PT INKA has already got funding from Islamic Development Bank for transportation project in Bali. According to the plan electric products from PT INKA (battery tram and electric bus) will be used in Kuta, Sanur, Ubud and Bali Gunaksa region in Bali province. PT INKA battery tram uses electric motor designed and built by Indonesians.

Source : https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/202...kerja-sama-bangun-sarana-trem-dan-bus-listrik


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies and Gov research agencies/ universities*

Medium Speed Train consortium

The picture said that it is high speed train prototype, but I believe it is a medium speed one (250 km per hours). One of members of consortium is PT Inka, a train maker. The model is tested under wind tunnel.


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company

PT UAVINDO *(drone, wind tunnel, and flight simulator maker)

Since 2000, UAVindo already built and install numerous University Wind Tunnel in Malaysia and Indonesia, including Data Acquisition and all the instrumentation needed for Aerospace Education.












LAPAN ( Indonesia Space Agency wind tunnel)

1/2

2006 – Subsonic Tunnel Rehabilitation 2.3m x 1.75m, up to 50m/s, Fan and Power Optimization for LAPAN Facility in Rumpin, Bogor
2007 – Blowdown Type Transonic Tunnel Rehabilitation 0.4m x 0.4m, 0.8M – 1.2M.
2010 – Wind Tunnel, 2m of Test Section Diameter, for Wind Turbine Testing in Puslitbang KEBT, ESDM Ministery










2011 – Wind Tunnel, 0.8m x 0.8m speed 65m/s for King Fahd University of Petroleum and Chemical

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

They also drone maker and one of the drone they make is for Josaphat Laboratory (Indonesian researcher working for Japan)






Josaphat Microwave Remote Sensing Laboratory (JMRSL) – Josaphat Laboratory







www.jmrsl.jp


















Wind Tunnel | uavindo







www.uavindo.co.id


----------



## Var Dracon

More pictures of maung including a new version












I hope they will hit the civilian road soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT PAL Indonesia successfully completed the production of floating power plant 60 MW


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State Owned Company*
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia successfully completed the production of floating power plant 60 MW


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

*Bandar Abadi Shipyard Launched LST AT-8*

28 February 2021






LST AT-8 ship launching event at PT Bandar Abadi, Batam (photos: Bandar Abadi)


On Saturday morning, February 27, 2021, at the PT Bandar Abadi shipyard, in Tanjung Uncang, Batam, the Bintuni class LST (tank landing ship) ship was launched, codenamed AT-8. The name AT-8 means the 8th LST-117 meter Class Transport Tank (AT) which was built for the Indonesian Navy.

The AT-8 and AT-9 ships with hull numbers 526 and 527 were built with the 2015-2019 budget. PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard received a contract from the Ministry of Defense on January 10, 2019 with a period of 30 months, but the new contract was declared effective in September 2019.






When the launching event was carried out, the progress of this ship building entered 17 months, PT Bandar Abadi estimated that the handover of the ship could be carried out in June 2021, this means that it would take 4 more months so that overall shipbuilding took 21 months or 9 months faster than the contract. .

With the launch of the AT-8 ship (KRI 526), in the same place the AT-9 ship (KRI 527) will soon be launched, after which we will wait for the commissioning event as well as the official naming of these 2 ships.

For a shipyard that was founded in 2001, this military ship work is the first project in the field of naval ships. In the future, PT Bandar Abadi hopes to get another naval ship contract from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense.

-----------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366273087818190856


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Pindad Maung. This will have military and civilian version.


----------



## Indos

Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) Passive Radar prototype


----------



## Indos

More picture, Bandung Institute of Technology


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company.*

PT Pindad/FNSS Medium tank


----------



## Indos

Bandung Institute of Technology showcases AESA radar prototype in Indodefense event in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*PT. Xirka Silicon Technology XST *is the only and first chipset and electronics design house company in Indonesia. XST is a fabless semiconductor company that creates innovative integrated Circuit (IC) and to provide mass electronic product for a dynamic lifestyle, our mission is to combine high technology expertise, high quality of human resources, and high creativity for excellent value-added products.

From 2005 to 2008, the company started a design house as an outsourcing business venture, serving multinational electronics company in Fukuoka, Japan. XST was established in May, 2008 as a fabless company focusing in WiMax Baseband chipset. In 2012, XST began developing integrated circuit for smart card technology including NFC memory card chip, contact and contacless CPU card chip.







































Home


Official website of Xirka Silicon Technology, the first and only one chipset company in Indonesia




www.xirkachipset.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT DAHANA.

MLRS. The rocket is Rhan 122 B, indigenous 122 m rocket


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> *PT. Xirka Silicon Technology XST *is the only and first chipset and electronics design house company in Indonesia. XST is a fabless semiconductor company that creates innovative integrated Circuit (IC) and to provide mass electronic product for a dynamic lifestyle, our mission is to combine high technology expertise, high quality of human resources, and high creativity for excellent value-added products.
> 
> From 2005 to 2008, the company started a design house as an outsourcing business venture, serving multinational electronics company in Fukuoka, Japan. XST was established in May, 2008 as a fabless company focusing in WiMax Baseband chipset. In 2012, XST began developing integrated circuit for smart card technology including NFC memory card chip, contact and contacless CPU card chip.
> 
> View attachment 724644
> 
> 
> View attachment 724645
> 
> 
> View attachment 724646
> View attachment 724647
> 
> 
> View attachment 724655
> 
> 
> View attachment 724654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Official website of Xirka Silicon Technology, the first and only one chipset company in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xirkachipset.com



The founder and owner of the company is Professor Trio Adiono Phd, Bandung Institute of Technology researcher.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> The founder and owner of the company is Professor Trio Adiono Phd, Bandung Institute of Technology researcher.



It's a good thing that academics get involved in this sort of high tech niche industry... Hopefully more even more academics can establish such industry here...


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad new excavator, excava 80 amphibious, during testing in Bandung. It is a 8-ton excavator with 4-cylinder engine.










Pindad aims and objectives revealed in Abraham Mose exclusive interview by Indotelko:

1. Produce more equipment in industrial sector (excavator, farming machinery).
2. Plan to produce *military truck* for soldier mobility (up to 1000) since *Perkasa has gone bankrupt*.
3. Having an *engine plant*, so that Indonesia wouldn't need to import engine. He mention the name "Garuda" for the engine. But this seems like final goal though (maybe not in near future, but let's see).
4. Aims that the revenue of Pindad is 50:50 (military:industry sector). The current is 70:30. This does not mean the military sector is declining, but it is the industrial sector that would rise.
5. The industrial sector would partake in agriculture, forestry, construction, new land clearing, toll roads, infrastructure, and others.
6. Pindad is seeking new area for a new manufacturing plants: One for *light military vehicle*, one for *heavy machinery*.
7. Pindad aims to produce vehicle transporter, mover machinery, bridge used by the TNI to cross a river, agricultural tools, palm picking, land processing equipment, which in the present Indonesia still imported from China, Korea, etc.
8. Upgrading the ammunition production facility to make 1 million rounds/year (currently 300.000 rounds/year)
9. Modernizing the equipment for *automatization*, to improve production speed, precision, and suppress the failure rate (some machinery of Pindad is 100, even 200 years old).









Membedah strategi Pindad tetap hebat di masa Pandemi | Indotelko


Kemampuan Pindad untuk beradaptasi dengan tantangan Covid-19 tak bisa dilepas dari tangan dingin Abraham Mose




www.indotelko.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

That is mini amphibious variant, Pindad has already produced the large amphibious variant.

Mini amphibious excavator variant. Excava 80 Amphibious.


----------



## Indos

The first amphibious excavator made by PT Pindad is Excava 200 Amphibious.


----------



## Var Dracon

Review of Esemka Bima 1.3 (rebadged Shineray T30)




Shineray T30 (left)




As can be seen, some face features of Shineray is changed on Esemka

Specs of Esemka Bima 1.3





Shineray T30





Basically, everything that's available in Shineray T30 is also available in Esemka Bima 1.3
Their difference is the drive side, in China it is right-hand side so the driver is at the left, in Indonesia it is left-hand side so driver is on the right

Shineray T30 interior





Esemka Bima 1.3 interior










Engine:
Shineray T30 uses 4 cylinder, Euro V 1298 cc engine, 85 hp and 105 Nm.
Bima 1.3 uses 4 cylinder, 1300 cc 84 hp and 105 Nm (I think both are actually the same engine)

The engine seems to be a direct import from China, as Indonesia lost the ability to produce engine back in 2004 (after Texmaco is deliberately bankrupted on purpose by Megawati and her friends). 
Overall construction, T30 is more polished than Bima 1.3

Website information of Shineray:





T30/T32-SHINERAY


SHINERAY




www.shineray.com


----------



## Indos

Var Dracon said:


> Review of Esemka Bima 1.3 (rebadged Shineray T30)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shineray T30 (left)
> View attachment 725964
> 
> As can be seen, some face features of Shineray is changed on Esemka
> 
> Specs of Esemka Bima 1.3
> View attachment 725965
> 
> 
> Shineray T30
> View attachment 725966
> 
> 
> Basically, everything that's available in Shineray T30 is also available in Esemka Bima 1.3
> Their difference is the drive side, in China it is right-hand side so the driver is at the left, in Indonesia it is left-hand side so driver is on the right
> 
> Shineray T30 interior
> View attachment 725967
> 
> 
> Esemka Bima 1.3 interior
> View attachment 725968
> 
> 
> View attachment 725969
> 
> 
> Engine:
> Shineray T30 uses 4 cylinder, Euro V 1298 cc engine, 85 hp and 105 Nm.
> Bima 1.3 uses 4 cylinder, 1300 cc 84 hp and 105 Nm (I think both are actually the same engine)
> 
> Overall construction, T30 is more polished than Bima 1.3
> 
> Website information of Shineray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T30/T32-SHINERAY
> 
> 
> SHINERAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shineray.com



Why do you put Chinese rebadged car in this thread ????

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


> Why do you put Chinese rebadged car in this thread ????


Well, is it wrong? I just wanted to share information. Just that simple. Also, if I didn't say it was a rebadge, more people would thought that it is an Indonesian car. That means more disinformation. By posting here and in Def hub I hope that people realize the fact about that car.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Var Dracon said:


> Well, is it wrong? I just wanted to share information. Just that simple. Also, if I didn't say it was a rebadge, more people would thought that it is an Indonesian car. That means more disinformation. By posting here and in Def hub I hope that people realize the fact about that car.



OK got it. Yup it is good to make it clear that it is a rebadge


----------



## Indos

10 university students from Syiah Kuala university, Aceh province, make an electric car prototype in university lab.


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

RCWS made by PT. Respati Solusi Rekatama (Respati). The owner is Bandung Institute Technology graduate. The company is mostly focusing on the software, electronic, and mechanical system. So I think for hardware PT Pindad can be the producer. The development is in cooperation with Army since Indonesian Armed Force has R&D budget.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373605512147693574


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT LEN Industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372546803778740225
The ship has Yakhon missile


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private Owned Company*
> 
> RCWS made by PT. Respati Solusi Rekatama (Respati). The owner is Bandung Institute Technology graduate. The company is mostly focusing on the software, electronic, and mechanical system. So I think for hardware PT Pindad can be the producer. The development is in cooperation with Army since Indonesian Armed Force has R&D budget.
> 
> View attachment 726588
> 
> View attachment 726592
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373605512147693574

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Inka electric train is used in new Yogyakarta- Solo route. The train is also used in Jakarta Commuter line route.


----------



## Indos

*State Owned company, PT INKA*

After being able to produce a battery tram prototype where the electric motor is designed and made by Indonesians, PT INKA is planning to make propulsion system factory for battery tram and small ship. This was stated by PT INKA director not long ago. There are two projects in Bali and Lampung, Sumatra where PT INKA makes cooperation with local government there for supplying electric transportation system. 

The factory for electric propulsion system is likely to be made in new factory in East Java. They still have large land there.






Battery tram prototype


----------



## Indos

One of Gov research institutions, LIPI, makes a collaboration with Budi Luhur university to make an electric racing motor bike prototype.














Libatkan Pebalap Muda, Motor Listrik RI Uji Coba di Sentul


LIPI berkolaborasi dengan Universitas Budi Luhur UBL melakukan uji coba Motor listrik Budi Luhur-Sport Electric Vehicle 01 BL-SEV01 .




www.idxchannel.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


>


Looks like Kamen Rider bike

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Sari Bahari


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

From @Madokaf post in other forum

PT Tri Ratna, is one of the major diesel engine manufacturing company in Indonesia in which produced more than 100,000 diesel engine for multi purpose including hand tractor for agriculture purpose and small capacity electricity purpose each year. They are subsidiary companies of PT RUTAN one of the largest agriculture tools distributor in Indonesia. The diesel engine local components reach about 60 to 70 percentage with other components imported from Japan and India.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State Owned Company*
> 
> PT Pindad
> 
> Three Badak Direct Fire Vehicle (DFV) have been seen in Pindad factory recently. Indonesian Army is reported buying the vehicle for unknown numbers
> 
> View attachment 718259



Closer


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT LEN Industry (Electronics company)

Some of products developed and made by the company in EV industry











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374179269358723072


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Barata (Heavy Industry)

Turbin component made for South Korean power plant







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369451928510468099
*Other project finished recently




\







*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company, PT LUNDIN*

(in cooperation with state owned company, PT Pindad)

The owner is Jhon Lundin, previously own a shipbuilder in Swedia, and then he married an Indonesian lady and move his factory to Indonesia and possibly has become an Indonesian citizen.



















The biggest workshop shows Stealth boat underconstruction.


----------



## Indos

*Defense Ministry R&D division and private owned company, PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia.*

Sentry gun prototype


----------



## Indos

This video describe IC Design activity in School of Electrical Engineering and Microelectronics Center of Institut Teknologi Bandung


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company

PT Terafuk Megantara Design *(specializing in naval design)

Midget submarine design 30 meter





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=369999410750367


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*


*Krakatau Steel to build 40 MW floating solar power station *​

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 
The Jakarta Post 
Jakarta / Wed, April 7, 2021 / 08:30 am





A worker inspects solar panels on top of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Electricity Directorate General’s office in Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)


State-owned steelmaker Krakatau Steel plans to build a 40 megawatt (MW) floating solar photovoltaic (PV) power station in Banten to power the operations of its water treatment subsidiary, PT Krakatau Tirta Industri (KTI). KTI signed a US$14 million deal on Monday with energy company Akuo Energy Indonesia, a subsidiary of Paris-based Akuo Energy SAS, to develop the floating station on its water reservoir in Cilegon, Banten. 

Krakatau Steel president director Silmy Karim said the power station would have a 16 MW capacity by 2022 that would cut power bills by Rp 7.8 billion ($537,352.92) annually. The capacity would be raised to 40MW by an unspecified date. “This partnership is the start of our next business development project in renewable energy with Akuo Energy SAS. This will generate added value for the Krakatau Steel Group that is in line









Krakatau Steel to build 40 MW floating solar power station


The state-owned steelmaker is partnering with France's Akuo Energy to develop the plant for internal use.




www.thejakartapost.com






Nice big companies has started their renewable business plan


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company

Defense Ministry R&D division and private owned company, PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia.













*


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company

Defense Ministry R&D division and private owned company, PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia.*

*Gun Shot Detection *


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Respati*

In cooperation with Defense Ministry R&D division.

*National RCWS program *

Being tested with Anoa APC from PT Pindad as a mobile platform


----------



## Indos

*State owned company and private owned company collaboration*

PT Pindad and PT Ansa Solusitama

Mekatronic mortir






The development is made by Armed Force R&D with the help of private owned company PT Ansa Solusitama and state owned company PT Pindad

This is the prototype manufacturing process which is not yet using mass production technic. The mass production will be done in PT Pindad facility where until now hasnt been started.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Dahana

Military products






Civilian products


----------



## Indos

Government Research Agency (BPPT) 32 meter submarine design. This agency has been designing submarine quite long where it has been tested in their facility as well. Look like there is also some sort of collaboration with Terafuk Megantara Design (Indonesian private owned company).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company*

PT Infinity Global Mandiri

Fast boat for special force unit


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry develop UAV Surveilance that can be operated inside a military vehicle






In the background we also can see Command and Control System being developed by LEN Industry


----------



## Indos

Look like some sort of specialize camera and screen.


----------



## Indos

Promotion from state owned defense holding that is just formed for defense products exibition in Abu Dabi, UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State Owned Company*
> 
> PT Barata (Heavy Industry)
> 
> Turbin component made for South Korean power plant
> 
> View attachment 729692
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369451928510468099
> *Other project finished recently
> 
> View attachment 729693
> \
> View attachment 729694
> 
> View attachment 729695
> *



*State owned Company*

PT BARATA Indonesia (Heavy Industry)

Translation 

The Power Division, through the Turbine Component Factory in Cilegon, exported power plant components on Friday, April 16, 2021. This time, PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) exported the components of the Silo Combustion Chamber power plant to Zhoushan, China.

The main component of the gas turbine (Combustion Chamber) will be used in Zhejiang Petrochemical Co.'s Zhoushan GT 20 project. Ltd. Do you know #baratizen, all components are made using high quality steel raw materials supplied by local companies. This is in line with the company's mission to continue to improve the competitiveness of the national manufacturing industry through a commitment to the use of high local content.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383405715339956230


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Great tech. Especially trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT InfoGlobal

During Indodefense event 2016






Company Profile






Some other of their products


----------



## Indos

Products



https://infoglobal.co.id/id/avionik


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace)

Torpedo SUT














Torpedo SUT Buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (2) - KKIP Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Bagian 2 Uji Tembak Uji tembak senjata taktis berupa Torpedo SUT (Surface and Underwater Target) dari KRI Cakra-401 saat Latgab TNI Juni 2008, sukses menghantarkan eks KRI Karang Galang ke peraduan terakhirnya di dasar laut. Kapal ini jugalah yang menjadi sasaran tembak rudal C-802 yang...




www.kkip.go.id


----------



## Indos

*State Owned and Private Owned Companies*

State owned Turbin company, PT Nusantara Turbin makes cooperation with private owned company, PT Info Global, for R&D of turbofan engine. The immediate target is to prolong Hawk 109/200 engine usage.






Left is PT Nusantara Turbin Director, Tarmizi Kemal Pasya and right is PT InfoGlobal CEO, Adi Sasongko


----------



## Indos

*Private Owned Company* *and State Owned Company* 

PT Lundin and PT Pindad


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT. Yogya Presisi Teknikatama Industri (PT.YPTI)

Automotive, medical equipment, and aircraft components maker






*Ventilator producer*

During the Covid-19 pandemic, we have worked closely with researchers from various higher education institutions to develop ventilators to support the government in mitigating limited medical equipment supply.

ICU ventilator is an anaesthetic breathing machine which assists patients to inhale and exhale air at the ICU. Ventilator has become a vital tool in treating severe Covid-19 patients. Its production becomes more important as a large number of ventilators are needed in order to speed up the Covid-19 mitigation and recovery.

To support the program “making Indonesia 4.0”, the ventilators were developed using loT technology so that patients’ breathing can be monitored from the ICU monitoring centre as well as from a mobile application. In developing the ICU ventilators, we have used international ISO 80601 standards guidelines and produced them using the medical standard.


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT MEGA ANDALAN KALASAN

Another one as medical equipment producer. The company has exported their products into 30 countries which current production is more than 100.000 products a year (2019)

I believe they get huge order during this pandemic years (2020-2021)


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Lundin X3200 Long Range Patrol Boat. *













__





X3200 LONG RANGE PATROL BOAT







www.ptlundin.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company

PT PAL and BPPT (one of Gov Research institutions)*

Indonesia will start producing Tug Boat Dual Fuel in PT PAL starting in 2023 inshaAllah


























BPPT Perkenalkan Tug Boat Dual-Fuel


14 Mei 2021 Kapal tunda (tug boat) Dual-Fuel rancangan BPPT (all images : BPPT) Indonesia pada tahun 2023 mampu memproduksi kapal Dual-Fuel ...




defense-studies.blogspot.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian state owned companies that has defense division will make a holding company named Defense ID. The companies are PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace), PT Pindad (land system), PT PAL (heavy industry and shipbuilding), PT Dahana (explosive, propellant), and PT LEN (electronics company). All companies also have civilian divisions.

Until now we havent known other companies data, but PT LEN Industry has revealed they get 14.5 trillion Rupiah revenues (pendapatan) from their defense business division last year. This is 1 billion USD.

I believe it is total sales (it can be name as revenue as well) of all state owned companies last year that are inside defense holding Min ID for their defense products division. The reporter is actually false in understanding LEN Director statement. 

So to make it clear (by analyzing Director statement and compare it to our Armed Force usual defense equipment spending every year), total defense products sales of the state owned defense holding last year is 14.5 trillion Rupiah (1 billion USD)

Source:









Penghasilan Industri Pertahanan RI Sangat Rendah, Ini Besarannya


Pendapatan dari bisnis industri pertahanan Indonesia terbilang sangat rendah dibandingkan negara lain.




www.idxchannel.com





Comparison with world class defense companies sales


----------



## Indos

One way to improve our industrialization is to impose regulation that obligate state owned companies to reach minimum local content (TKDN) in any of their project/investment. As far as I know it is about 40-55 % for oil and gas industry, forget the exact number.

--------------------------------------------------

State owned oil and gas company, PT Pertamina, through its drilling specialized company subisdiary, PT Pertamina Drilling Service Indonesia (PDSI), bought 4 Mobile Rig from national company, PT Petrodrill Manufacture Indonesia.

*Private Owned Company*

PT Petrodrill Manufacture Indonesia






PT. Petrodrill Manufaktur Indonesia


PT. Petrodrill Manufaktur Indonesia is an API certified leading Engineering and Manufacturing Company for Drilling Rig and Drilling Components such as Substructure, Mast, Crown Block, Mud Pump, Sheave, Drawwork, Mud/Water Tank, Loading Ram, Poorboy Gas Separator, and many others.



www.petrodrill.co.id










News









Dukung Target Pemerintah, PDSI Berinvestasi Rig Baru | Pertamina


Target pemerintah mencapai lifting minyak 1 juta barel dan gas 12 miliar standar kaki kubik per hari pada 2030 mendorong PDSI meningkatkan investasi mulai 2021.



www.pertamina.com


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT Regio Aviasi (RAI)






Home


Regio Aviasi Industri is an Indonesian aircraft manufacturer headquartered in Jakarta, Indonesia. It was founded by Prof. Dr.-Ing. H. Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie.




regio-aviasi.co.id





*R 80 program*




Ilham Habibie (President of Commissioner of PT RAI)

*Progress*






























Jokowi administration hasnt supported the program financially under private-public cooperation where Indonesia Aerospace will be part of the consortium, but Indonesian people has already given some money for the program due to nationalist reason.

During the fund raising where BJ Habibie has founder is also present. (Actually Habibie family has huge business, ranging from bank, education, until property, but this program requires huge funding and I hope next administration will finance it)


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL Indonesia (Heavy industry and shipbuider)

PT PAL make Tsunami Early Warning System






PT PAL has made Dual Fuel Barge Mounted Power Plant. This is the computer graphic showing the process of the floating power plant being sent to its targeted location.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State owned Company*
> 
> PT BARATA Indonesia (Heavy Industry)
> 
> Translation
> 
> The Power Division, through the Turbine Component Factory in Cilegon, exported power plant components on Friday, April 16, 2021. This time, PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) exported the components of the Silo Combustion Chamber power plant to Zhoushan, China.
> 
> The main component of the gas turbine (Combustion Chamber) will be used in Zhejiang Petrochemical Co.'s Zhoushan GT 20 project. Ltd. Do you know #baratizen, all components are made using high quality steel raw materials supplied by local companies. This is in line with the company's mission to continue to improve the competitiveness of the national manufacturing industry through a commitment to the use of high local content.
> 
> View attachment 735959
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383405715339956230



*State owned company*

PT Barata Indonesia (Heavy Industry)

PT Barata Indonesia is a very important player in building hydro power plants across Indonesia. One example of their recent project.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385155163938168832
PT Barata Indonesia also produce machineries that are important in agricultural industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384676957678292992
This company is also one of the possible supplier if PT PAL indonesia wants to build complete submarine in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State own company*

Look like PT Pindad MRAP, Sanca, is used for Indonesian UN contingent. This is in collaboration with Australian defense company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private owned companies

National companies that make significant car/motorcycle components*

1. PT Astra Autoparts (They also exported car/motorcycle componenst to more than 40 countries)






2. PT Bakrie Autoparts (They also exported truck/car components to quite many countries)






PT Bakrie Autoparts is subsidiary company of PT Bakrie Brothers where Bakrie Brothers CEO is quite young and I hope ambitious enough to develop their manufacturing companies further

Anindya Bakrie (PT Bakrie Brothers President Director)


----------



## Indos

*Foreign Company and National Company partnership*

*Engine production.*

*PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (Toyota Motor and PT Astra)*






*Since the start of engine production in 1982*, TMMIN continues to keep up with the development of engine technology. TR Engine was initially produced in 2004 and the production continues to increase from year to year to meet the customer needs.

TMMIN plants produces two gasoline and ethanol engines: TR (Sunter Plant #1 & #2) and R-NR (Karawang Plant #3). There are two types of TR engine made from iron, 1TR and 2TR. These machines are used for car with IMV (Innovative Multipurpose Vehicle) type like Fortuner and Innova.

Furthermore, R-NR engine which is made from aluminum, also has two types, 1RN and 2RN. These engines are used for sedan like Yaris, Vios & MAV (Multi Activity Vehicle) like Sienta. Both engines are produced not only for domestic market but also for many countries in the world.

*Export Data*














Global Manufacturing Company | Manufacturing Product







www.toyota.co.id

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Foreign Company and National Company partnership

PT Astra Daihatsu Motor*

Daihatsu (Japan) and PT Astra (Indonesia)


----------



## Indos

*Foreign Company and National Company partnership* 

*PT Toyota Indonesia* (Toyota Motor and PT Astra)


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT Braja Mukti Cakra (join venture of PT Bakrie Autopart and another national company, PT Krama Yudha)

Automotive components maker


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company (PT Lundin) and State owned company (PT Pindad) Joint Development*

*Supported by two national electronics companies :*

State owned PT LEN Industry and private owned PT Harriff

*Tank Boat*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Pindad*

Maung tactical vehicle has new variant that could be a civiliant version of it since the company has plan to enter civilian market and sell it to general public.

It uses Toyota engine.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

*After Overhaul, KRI Cakra-401 Enters the SAT Stage*​





KRI Cakra - 401 Has Entered the Sea Acceptance Test (SAT) Stage As is known, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) received a contract to carry out the overhaul of KRI Cakra-401.

KRI Cakra–401 is a type 209/1300-type submarine made by German HDW that uses an electric diesel system that can accelerate to a speed of 21.5 knots. 

This submarine with a capacity of 34 sailors includes the Navy's submarine unit fleet. Currently KRI Cakra-401 is preparing to carry out the Sea Acceptance Test (SAT) after successfully carrying out the Harbor Acceptance Test (HAT). 

Some time ago, KRI Cakra-401 had successfully passed the Propulsion Test, First Trimming & Diving testing stages.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

16 June 2021

*Indonesia aims high with new defence holding company*

by Jon Grevatt

The Indonesian government is aiming to establish a new holding firm, which will combine the capabilities of the country's state-owed defence industrial base, before the end of 2021.

The aim of the so-called ‘Defence Industry BUMN Holding' company is to promote collaboration across Indonesia's biggest defence firms in meeting the requirements of the Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI).

Other priorities are to support increasing efforts to reduce military imports and stimulate industrial growth and jobs.






Indonesia has proposed a joint holding company that will oversee major state projects such as the production of the country's new Harimau medium tank (pictured). (Janes/Patrick Allen)

The holding company effort is being led by the Indonesian Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, also known as BUMN. Defence electronics specialist PT Len Industri, based in Bandung, has been nominated as the lead company in the new holding firm.

Pahala Mansury, deputy minister of BUMN, said in a recent online defence industry conference that the holding firm, once operational, will “provide benefits not only for the government and state-owed enterprises but also the defence ecosystem as a whole”.

_Janes_ understands from an Indonesian industry source that the government aims to formally establish the holding company by the fourth quarter of 2021.

_Janes _ also understands that the company will initially be focused on developing and providing capability across three industrial areas: land-based combat power including tanks; propulsion technologies; and cyber defence technologies.

Other priorities include naval shipbuilding and aerospace, especially fighter aircraft. In advanced areas, such as fighter aircraft, the emphasis of the holding company will be on the production support and the provision of maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO).






Indonesia aims high with new defence holding company


The Indonesian government is aiming to establish a new holding firm, which will combine the capabilities of the country's state-owed defence industrial base, before the...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Barata Indonesia




*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406925503592767488
*Translation*

PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) has won a new contract for the turbine component of the Java 9 and 10 Steam Power Plant Project in Cilegon worth Rp. 187 billion. In this national strategic project, Barata Indonesia supplies the main components of a steam turbine with a total capacity of 2x1000MW.

"We are also proud to continue to take part in national strategic projects by supplying the main components of turbines whose quality has been recognized to five continents," said Bobby.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private owned companies
> 
> National companies that make significant car/motorcycle components*
> 
> 1. PT Astra Autoparts (They also exported car/motorcycle componenst to more than 40 countries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. PT Bakrie Autoparts (They also exported truck/car components to quite many countries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Bakrie Autoparts is subsidiary company of PT Bakrie Brothers where Bakrie Brothers CEO is quite young and I hope ambitious enough to develop their manufacturing companies further
> 
> Anindya Bakrie (PT Bakrie Brothers President Director)



So now PT Bakrie Brothers (parent company of PT Bakrie Otoparts) President Director, Anindya Bakrie, has said their conglomeration will open electric bus business. They look like have won the tender to provide 100 buses for Jakarta public transportation company, TransJakarta.

At the beginning they will cooperate with China company, BYD, but he said the true intention is to become OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) of electric bus.

This year they will build assembling factory in Lampung, Sumatra. Bakrie family as far as I know comes from Sumatra. They will build 50 million USD assembling factory and promise to increase the local content of the bus gradually.

Beside having an automotive part company already, PT Bakrie Otopart, the company also will cooperate with three state owned companies which is PT LEN Industry (electronic company), PT Pindad (Heavy Industry and land military specialist), and PT Barata (Heavy industry) to increase the local content.

PT LEN Industry will provide inverter, PT Pindad will provide electrical component, and PT Barata will provide steel components. PT Pindad has electric motor production facility and their electric motor is used in another state owned company, PT INKA (train maker) electric train.

They also will cooperate with two national companies, PT Laksana Karoseri and PT Adiputro Wirasejati which are famous as bus body producers. 

News is in Indonesian









Grup Bakrie akan Garap Bisnis Bus Listrik


Grup Bakrie melalui PT Bakrie & Brothers Tbk akan turut terjun menggarap bisnis kelestarian atau sustainability, yakni bus listrik.




www.kompas.tv













Genjot Bisnis Bus Listrik, Bakrie & Brothers (BNBR) Gandeng 3 BUMN, Siapa Saja?


BNBR berencana membangun fasilitas perakitan kendaraan listrik dengan investasi US$50 juta dan menggandeng 3 BUMN.




market.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad production on Badak Fire Support Vehicle (FSV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Industry Minister visited PT LEN Industry defense electronics division.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), a subsidiary company of Indonesia Aerospace get visitor from PT Pertamina Hulu (a subsidiary of state owned energy company, PT Pertamina, which specializes in oil and gas drilling ). PT Pertamina Hulu hopes that NTP can do MRO for their rotating equipment.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram










__





NTP.id | Your Trusted Partner to Create Shared Value


PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) is a trusted excellence center leading in South East Asia in the field of engineering, maintenance, repair and overhaul of gas turbines and rotating equipment. Since the early establishment by the name of Universal Maintenance Center (UMC) a division of PT...




www.umcntp.co.id





PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) is a trusted excellence center leading in South East Asia in the field of engineering, maintenance, repair and overhaul of gas turbines and rotating equipment. Since the early establishment by the name of Universal Maintenance Center (UMC) a division of PT IPTN, NTP has been projected as a business of engineering, maintenance, repair and overhaul in the field of turbines and rotating equipment.





__





PT NTP | Your Trusted Partner to Create Shared Value


PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) is a trusted excellence center leading in South East Asia in the field of engineering, maintenance, repair and overhaul of gas turbines and rotating equipment. Since the early establishment by the name of Universal Maintenance Center (UMC) a division of PT...




www.umcntp.co.id


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

*State owned company

PT INKA (Train manufacturer)*

27 June 2021

*INKA Group Will Supply 262 Carriages for New Zealand*​

INKA Group, as an integrated rail and land transportation manufacturer in Indonesia, was awarded a contract for the procurement of 262 container flat top wagons for Kiwi Rail, New Zealand.

The project is expected to be completed in 18-20 months. This was conveyed by the Marketing General Manager of PT INKA (Persero) Wai Wahdan, Sunday, June 27, 2021.

"This project is expected to be a big step for INKA Group to return to its role in the Oceania rail market as was the success in supplying 224 blizzard center sills for BradkenRail, Australia, previously," said Wai.

Kiwi Rail as an end customer is a New Zealand state-owned enterprise (BUMN) which is engaged as a rail transportation operator and also as the largest inter-island ferry operator in New Zealand.





__





Berita INKA - INKA Group Akan Memasok 262 Gerbong Barang untuk New Zealand







www.inka.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT INKA has bought vast land for their second factory in Banyuwangi, East Java.

This is a person tried to circle the land that is bought by INKA. The progress of the factory in unknown but some buildings have been built.

All areas inside the fence belongs to PT INKA new factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH
> 
> *State owned company
> 
> PT INKA (Train manufacturer)*
> 
> 27 June 2021
> 
> *INKA Group Will Supply 262 Carriages for New Zealand*​
> 
> INKA Group, as an integrated rail and land transportation manufacturer in Indonesia, was awarded a contract for the procurement of 262 container flat top wagons for Kiwi Rail, New Zealand.
> 
> The project is expected to be completed in 18-20 months. This was conveyed by the Marketing General Manager of PT INKA (Persero) Wai Wahdan, Sunday, June 27, 2021.
> 
> "This project is expected to be a big step for INKA Group to return to its role in the Oceania rail market as was the success in supplying 224 blizzard center sills for BradkenRail, Australia, previously," said Wai.
> 
> Kiwi Rail as an end customer is a New Zealand state-owned enterprise (BUMN) which is engaged as a rail transportation operator and also as the largest inter-island ferry operator in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berita INKA - INKA Group Akan Memasok 262 Gerbong Barang untuk New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inka.co.id



This is that will be manufactured by INKA for New Zealand company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

90 meter OPV design is being tested in BPPT (Gov Research Agency) facility. Dont know whether it is PT PAL design, PT Palindo Marine or PT Daya Radar Utama design. According to Armed Force official, it is the last stage of testing.










PT Palindo Marine previously design and build 110 meter OPV for Indonesian Coast Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*TAIWAN NAVIGATION ORDERS FIVE TUGS FROM INDONESIAN BUILDER*
By *Baird Maritime* - February 15, 2021


 Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn
 





Taiwan Navigation Company has placed an order for five new harbour tugs with PaxOcean’s Graha Trisaka Industri in Indonesia.

The Robert Allan Ltd-designed, 60-tonne bollard pull tugs will be operated on charter with CPC Corporation, which will use the vessels to support activities at a future LNG receiving terminal currently under construction at Kwun Tong Industrial Port.

The tugs will be built at PaxOcean’s yard in Batam. Deliveries are expected to be completed by the fourth quarter of 2022. 









Taiwan Navigation orders five tugs from Indonesian builder - Baird Maritime


Taiwan Navigation Company has placed an order for five new harbour tugs with PaxOcean’s Graha Trisaka Industri in Indonesia. The Robert Allan Ltd-designed, 60-tonne ..




www.bairdmaritime.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) Company Profile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This can be huge opportunity for all Indonesian shipyards, particularly PT PAL that has experience in building tanker ships for PT Pertamina previously


*Indonesia's Pertamina shipping unit to spend $4 bln on upgrades*
Bernadette ChristinaFathin Ungku


JAKARTA, June 25 (Reuters) - Indonesia's state oil company Pertamina's new unit, Pertamina International Shipping (PIS), is looking to spend $4 billion in the next seven years to refurbish its fleet of vessels and upgrade terminals, a top official said on Friday.

The new unit plans to replace 23 vessels and expand its fleet, to ensure compliance with the latest International Maritime Organisation standards and eventually serve other regional companies, said its director of business planning, Wisnu Medan Santoso.

"There are many oil and gas players in ASEAN who do not have their own shipping arm, we see this as an opportunity," Wisnu told Reuters, referring to countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

"We have a large captive cargo, we have a large economy of scale. We can utilise that to capture opportunities in ASEAN," he said, adding that only 5% of PIS' clients are non-Pertamina companies currently.

PIS is one of the new "sub-holding" units created by Pertamina last year, as part of a government effort to revamp hundreds of state companies.

Pertamina had said last year that the newly created units, including PIS, are slated to launch initial public offerings within two years.

"Capital expenditure cannot rely on external loans 100%. The method may vary... the important thing is that our plan is firm," Wisnu said.

Pertamina earlier this month was put on a watchlist for removal from JPMorgan's ESG EMBI index after its scores fell below a required threshold for inclusion.

Wisnu said that PIS will progress to be a green shipping company and gradually wean off transporting just fossil fuels.

"In the long run we will try to reduce (our) dependence on fuel cargo transportation... we must diversify," Wisnu said.









Indonesia's Pertamina shipping unit to spend $4 bln on upgrades


Indonesia's state oil company Pertamina's new unit, Pertamina International Shipping (PIS), is looking to spend $4 billion in the next seven years to refurbish its fleet of vessels and upgrade terminals, a top official said on Friday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 90 meter OPV design is being tested in BPPT (Gov Research Agency) facility. Dont know whether it is PT PAL design, PT Palindo Marine or PT Daya Radar Utama design. According to Armed Force official, it is the last stage of testing.
> 
> View attachment 759923
> 
> View attachment 759925
> 
> 
> PT Palindo Marine previously design and build 110 meter OPV for Indonesian Coast Guard.



*Private sector*

It is PT DRU that is invited by BPPT and the official also has been reported to be present in the testing using BPPT facility. So look like PT DRU that is going to build the OPV for Indonesian Navy. At least initial demand is for 2 OPV. 

PT DRU OPV 90 meter design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*
​
*CNN Indonesia *
08/7/2021

*PT LEN Industry plans to make National Radar Industry Center This Year*​
Indonesia has several government institutions and state owned companies who develop radar. It includes LIPI, PT LEN, PT INTI, PT LAPI ITB. While one prominent private owned company who has the ability to develop radar due to its avionics specialization is PT Info Global.

In order to make a joint force and consolidate all radar industry ecosystem under one coordination, PT LEN Industry will try to make National Radar Industry Center this year.

*GCI Radar*

Currently there is join program to make GCI radar between PT LEN Industry, PT INTI, LIPI, PT LAPI ITB, and PT Info Global.







Ground-controlled interception (*GCI*) is an air defence tactic whereby one or more *radar* stations or other observational stations are linked to a command communications centre which guides interceptor aircraft to an airborne target.

*PT LEN Industry Radar division*







News is in Indonesian language









PT Len Berencana Bangun Pusat Industri Radar Nasional


Len Industri berencana mulai mengintegrasikan semua ekosistem industri radar nasional tahun ini dengan berbagai tujuan, salah satunya menjaga keamanan NKRI.




www.cnnindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Cakra submarine is under PT PAL dockyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

KRI Teluk Youtefa 522 is accepted by Navy. The builder is PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU). It is Landing Ship Tank (LST).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private sector*
> 
> KRI Teluk Youtefa 522 is accepted by Navy. The builder is PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU). It is Landing Ship Tank (LST).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

PT.Steadfast Marine Batam OPV














__





defence-indonesia.com







defence-indonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL Indonesia sales 2020 (audited). Calculated in Rupiah







Contract value for joint production Alugoro CBG submarine and Overhaul Cakra submarine. Value in USD is also mentioned.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Ones of Pindad non defense products. PT Pindad is also contributing in the infrastructure sector. This is rail way made in Pindad.






Pertashop (Mini gas station for rural community)






Errick Tohir, SOE Minister visited Pindad


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Dahana*

Other defense product that will likely be produced in Pindad is RHAN 122 B rocket and MLRS. Waiting to get contract from Defense Ministry.....Indonesia Aerospace is the other option for producing the rocket while PT Dahana will provide propellant, fuse, and warhead.


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

This oxygen tank producer has become very critical during this pandemic period.

Jokowi visited the company, PT Aneka Gas Industri


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL plan for its submarine production division. It shows joint program for 3 CBG submarines construction with Korea will likely go ahead since the schedule is fit with CBG contract (despite it is not yet effective as far as I know)






Explanation:

Kapal Selam : Submarine
Bangun Baru : Build new
Repair pertama: First Repair
Repair kedua : Second Repair


----------



## Indos

Private Sector and state owned company collaboration


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

Pindad SS1 V2 Rifle*


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH






Biggest national steel company in Indonesia, state owned PT Krakatau Steel posted 601 % profit increase in first semester 2021 compared to previous year profit.

Export is also increasing into 15 times from previous year, while total sales increase 90.9 % from same period last year.

PT Krakatau Steel subsidiary companies have also had 46.6 % increase in sales and 21.2 % increase in profit compared to previous year.

Source :









Makin ciamik, laba bersih Krakatau Steel (KRAS) melonjak 601% di semester I-2021 - Page 1


Laba bersih Krakatau Steel (KRAS) di semester I-2021 sebesar Rp 475 miliar, naik 601% dibanding periode yang sama 2020




investasi.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad

Anoa APC has two gunner, in front and at the back


















*RCWS*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT LEN Industry, railway division*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

GESITS production in PT WIKA Manufacture. Gesits is an electric motor developed by PT WIKA Manufacture 

West Java Governor, Ridwan Kamil visited the production site


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector

2 PC 60 Built by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati*

It will be ready in 2022 inshaAllah






This boat has possibility to get missile like KCR 60 meter made by PT PAL Indonesia









Wakasal Tinjau Proses Produksi Kapal Patroli Cepat TNI AL


Kapal Patroli Cepat memiliki spesifikasi panjang 60 meter dengan kecepatan jelajah 17 knot dan mampu mencapai 24 knot kecepatan maksimal karena didukung me...




www.jpnn.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------
























Pengujian Hidrodinamika Kapal Patroli Cepat 60 m


November 2020 Setelah berhasil membangun dan meluncurkan Kapal Patroli Cepat 40 m (PC-40) KRI Posepa 870 dan KRI Escolar 871 yang merupakan bagian dari Pro...




bth.bppt.go.id


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

CNC machine developed and made by PT Astra Indonesia.






*INNOSTRA - Multifunction CNC Machine*

PT Astra is one of the companies in Indonesia who makes automotive components and has shares in PT Toyota Indonesia and PT Toyota Manufacturing Indonesia that produce engines since 1980's

PT Astra otopart company profile






Winteq Division ( Machinery production )


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH....

This is very historic and important as it is likely to be future propulsion system

*State owned and Foreign owned companies Partnership*


*Indonesia inks $1.1b deal with Korean firms to build EV battery cell factory*​
*



*
An electric vehicle is plugged in for charging. Indonesia is making progress in its plan to become a major player in the electric vehicle industry with a US$1.1 billion deal for a battery cell factory signed with South Korean automotive industry firms on Wednesday. (Shutterstock/-)



Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, July 30, 2021


Indonesia has inked a US$1.1 billion (Rp15.9 trillion) deal with a consortium of South-Korean companies to build an electric vehicle (EV) battery cell factory that will employ around 1,000 workers.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed in an online event on Wednesday by Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia as well as representatives of state-owned Indonesia Battery Corporation (IBC) and South Korean companies Hyundai Motor Company and LG Energy Solution.

The Korean consortium, held in equal parts by the two Korean firms, will establish a joint venture with IBC to build a battery cell facility in Karawang, West Java, with a production capacity of 10 gigawatt hours (GWh) for Hyundai's electric vehicles.










Indonesia inks $1.1b deal with Korean firms to build EV battery cell factory


A deal signed with a consortium of South Korean automotive industry firms for a US$1.1 billion battery cell factory gets the ball rolling in Indonesia’s EV plan.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned and Foreign owned companies partnership*

*DAHANA – DAVEY BICKFORD to Establish First Electronic Detonator Plant in Indonesia*








PT DAHANA (Persero), a state-owned enterprise engaged in defense and commercial explosives, will establish the first Electronic Detonator plant in Indonesia. This is marked by the signing of a memorandum of understanding between PT DAHANA (Persero) and its French partner Davey Bickford SAS at Dahana Subang Campus on Friday, July 30, 2021.

According to PT DAHANA (Persero)’s President Director Budi Antono, the cooperation between the two companies is set as a joint operation with an initial production capacity of 150,000 pcs/shift/year.

“In early stages, the production of this electronic detonator will be prioritized to meet the domestic needs. However, in the long term, export is possible," said Budi Antono during his speech.

Apart from the memorandum of understanding signed by President Director Budi Antono, there was also the signing of a Non-disclosure Agreement (NDA) by the Director of Technology & Development Wildan Widarman and a Rental Agreement for digital blasting equipment by the Director of Operations Bambang Agung. Davey Bickford SAS was represented by its Indonesia representative, Lieusanto Rasjid.

Support for this program originated from the government through the Assistant Deputy for Manufacturing Industry at the Ministry of SOEs, Liliek Mayasari. Liliek Mayasari revealed that the Defense Industry SOEs have the advantage of a dual use of technology-based solution, namely defense and non-defense.




Electronic Detonator Blasting System for underground mining operations (photo : Davey Bickford SAS)

“PT DAHANA is one of the SOEs which are members of the Defense Industry SOEs. Hopefully, the establishment of the electric detonator plant will help strengthen DAHANA's position as an explosive industry, both nationally and internationally,” said Liliek Mayasari during the virtual speech.

Electronic detonator is one of the accessories for explosives commonly used within mining sector. Electronic detonators function as the main explosives lighters which is capable of performing high level of accuracy compared to other types of detonators. In addition, Electronic Detonators can also increase blasting yields for its ease of setting of the delay time, reduce ground vibration and airblast, provide better safety in electrical environments, and more efficient use of the number of detonators.

The establishment of domestic production facilities is in line with the direction of the President of the Republic of Indonesia at the 2021 Ministry of Trade Work Meeting last March. At that time, President Joko Widodo again asked all stakeholders to boost the love of Indonesian products. President also asked the Ministry of Trade to make the right policies and strategies to develop the national product market, for example by supporting programs that are proudly manufactured and made in Indonesia.

“The presence of factories in the country will automatically increase the level of domestic component content (TKDN) which is beneficial to the domestic economic climate. This includes reduction or halt of import quotas in 2022/2023," said Budi Antono.

Several other production facilities are also in speedier process for completion. The Elemented Detonator (Non-electric) factory with a capacity of 8 million pcs/year located in the Energetic Material Center (EMC) Subang area is planned to start production early next year. Meanwhile, the DAHANA – PKT Ammonium Nitrate Plant Development Project in Bontang is planned for commissioning in the end of next year. 

(Dahana)


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad showcase its newest vehicle that is targeted to penetrate both military and civilian market

*MV 2 4X4 Pindad








*

Specification:









Setelah Maung, Pindad Resmi Kenalkan Taktis Tempur MV2 4x4


PT Pindad (Persero) kembali memperkenalkan mobil tempur prototipe yang siap dikendarai di segala medan yang disapa MV2 4x4.




oto.detik.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private sector *(They also get funding from Defense Ministry for R&D development)

PT RESPATI director stated that the progress of laser warning system development is almost complete and targeted to be integrated in Scorpion tank in November.







*RCWS




*


----------



## Indos

*Private sector *( They also get funding from Defense Ministry for the R &D)

Sentry gun testing

PT Ansa Solusitama


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE Defense)

Air Force commander inspected P6 ATAV V 3 tactical vehicle
















https://tni-au.mil.id/kasau-tinjau-rantis-korpaskhas-produksi-dalam-negeri/


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency and state owned company collaboration

BPPT and Pertamina Build 2 Electric Vehicle Charging Stations*
CNN Indonesia | Thursday, 05/08/2021 17:21 WIB





BPPT and Pertamina officially launched two fast charging SPKLUs at Pertamina's gas stations in Lenteng Agung and MT Haryono. SPKLU illustration. (ANTARA/RENO ESNIR).


Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology ( BPPT ) together with PT Pertamina (Persero) officially launched two fast charging General Electric Vehicle Charging Stations ( SPKLU ) at gas stations owned by giant oil companies located in Lenteng Agung and MT Haryono, Jakarta today, Thursday. (5/8).

Head of BPPT Hammam Riza said the two SPKLUs in collaboration with Pertamina have added to the number of filling stations that have been built by BPPT, namely BPPT Thamrin, Puspitek Serpong, SPKLU at PT LEN Bandung in collaboration with PT PLN (Persero) and PT LEN.

Hammam said the SPKLU would contribute to the ecosystem of using Battery-Based Electric Motorized Vehicles (KBLBB) in Indonesia. This is because the projected future demand for electric vehicles will increase by around 77.5 percent in 2050 for car-based ones, while motorcycle-based ones will reach 82.5 percent.

In addition, the establishment of SPKLU is also needed to reduce imports of fuel oil (BBM) which suck in foreign exchange.

"The implementation of the KBLBB will reduce imports of fuel, especially gasoline imports by 51 million barrels in 2030 and 370 million barrels in 2050," said Hammam during a virtual launch event.

In addition to saving fuel imports, according to BPPT's calculations, the reduction in gasoline imports will save the country's foreign exchange by around US$5.86 billion or around Rp. 87.86 trillion. This projection uses the current import price of gasoline and an exchange rate in the range of Rp. 15,000 per US dollar.

However, it is acknowledged that the use of KBLBB will slightly increase LNG imports for the power generation sector. This reduces the deficit in the oil and gas trade, which is US$78.42 billion in 2050.










BPPT dan Pertamina Buat 2 Stasiun Pengisian Kendaraan Listrik


BPPT dan Pertamina resmi meluncurkan dua SPKLU berjenis fast charging di lingkungan SPBU milik Pertamina di Lenteng Agung dan MT Haryono.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> *Private sector*
> 
> PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE Defense)
> 
> Air Force commander inspected P6 ATAV V 3 tactical vehicle
> 
> View attachment 767698
> 
> View attachment 767700
> 
> View attachment 767699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/kasau-tinjau-rantis-korpaskhas-produksi-dalam-negeri/



Is this for the jungle terrain since it comes without doors I figure the purpose is for troops to be out of the door immediately plus it has that jungle vibe with doors and everything.. It seems to be light hence it can speed up quickly in tough forest roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency* (BPPT)

Several medical products developed by the agency. The production then will cooperate with several national companies, state owned and private owned enterprises.






This radiography equipment is developed with private sector, PT Madeena Karya Indonesia and also one of state universities, UGM







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420627031352508422


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private sector*
> 
> PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE Defense)
> 
> Air Force commander inspected P6 ATAV V 3 tactical vehicle
> 
> View attachment 767698
> 
> View attachment 767700
> 
> View attachment 767699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/kasau-tinjau-rantis-korpaskhas-produksi-dalam-negeri/



Another military vehicle developed and made by PT SSE

*P2 KM*


----------



## Indos

*Private sectors*

PT Tri Ratna Diesel

Product : Diesel engine, agricultural machinery, small vessels/boat

Company profile






Diesel Engine 






Defense product


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Army General (Cavalery Commander) visited PT Pindad and inspected Pindad products


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Local content of some products made by PT Pindad and PT Dahana. 129 defense products are also certified to have more than 40 % local content.


----------



## Whizzack

*RMAF’s CN-235-220M MSA Ready*

18 Agustus 2021




RMAF’s CN-235-220M Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (photo : fahmioden)

*The Sightings: RMAF’s Camar Ready*

A picture taken by planespotter in Bandung, Indonesia went viral in Malaysia recently as it indicate that at least one of the three Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) IAe CN-235-220M maritime surveillance aircraft (MSA) is ready after undergoing almost a year long modifications.

That said, the picture validates several modifications previously speculated to be incorporated into the three Malaysian aircraft.

These iinclude the chin mounted Electro Optical/Infra Red (EO/IR) camera turret with search light for night time operation. At least one bubble window was fitted at the aft of the aircraft.

No belly mounted radar dome could be seen from the picture as its view was obstructed by an aircraft push back vehicle.

(MFH)


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*


*PT Lundin Launches New Stealth Trimaran Vessel For Indonesian Navy




*

*Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin (also known as North Sea Boats) today launched a new Fast Attack Craft Trimaran for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). KRI Golok (688) was named during an official ceremony at the shipyard in Banyuwangi (East Java) in presence of the Chief of Staff of the Navy, Admiral Yudo Margono.*

Xavier Vavasseur  21 Aug 2021

During the ceremony, Admiral Margono said that the Trimaran was the first ship made of composite material which has the advantages of high specific strength, lighter weight, and has excellent fatigue resistance and corrosion resistance. Therefore, this ship can be used as a prototype trimaran ship, for development purpose.



> “The philosophical meaning of naming this ship is that KRI Golok-688 should be used to carry out any given operational task, both Military Operations for War (MOOW) and Military operations other than war (MOOTW). With its high speed and high destructive power, it is hoped that this ship will be able to carry out the hit and run fast _missile_ boat tactic,”
> 
> 
> Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy, Admiral Yudo Margono



In addition, Admiral Margono revealed that the construction of the Trimaran ship certainly has a very strategic meaning: PT. Lundin Industry Invest is one of the national defense industries that has succeeded in developing defense industry technology for the national interest, in an effort to reduce dependence on other countries regarding the procurement of the Indonesian Navy’s equipment in the future.




Chief of Staff of the Navy, Admiral Yudo Margono, during the launching and naming ceremony of KRI Golok. TNI AL picture.

According to a TNI AL statement, KRI Golok (688) has a total length (Loa) of 62.53 meters, a width of 16 meters, a ship height of 18.7 meters and a weight of 53.1 tons (ed. note: PT Lundin mentions a displacement of 245 tons). Maximum speed of 28 knots, cruising speed of 16 knots. The vessel is armed with 30 mm cannon and 12.7 mm gun and is capable of carrying 25 crew members.

According to PT Lundin:


> The Fast Attack Craft (FAC) employs a modern “Wave Piercing” trimaran design. This allows the vessel to cut-through waves rather than rise up and over them, and the increased beam provides inherent stability. This combination of features reduces both pitching and rolling, creating a stable weapons platform, and enabling the vessel to comfortably and safely maintain higher average speeds in adverse conditions. The FAC has “Stealth” design characteristics, and incorporate features that minimise detection by reducing Radar, Infra-Red, Acoustic and Magnetic signatures. Stealth properties are further improved as there are no reverse-angle bow overhangs to reflect radar signals, as seen on conventional hull forms. Weaponry, including missiles and naval guns, and the ships 11 m high-speed RHIB, are discreetly concealed or shaped to meld into the superstructure profile.



KRI Golok (688) is the second vessel of the “X3K” type built by PT Lundin. The first one, KRI Klewang, was launched in August 2012. However the first-in-class ship was destroyed a month later, following a fire that broke out during fitting out. Earlier this year, the shipbuilder launched and started sea trials of another unique design: the *X18 Combat Boat also known as “Tank Boat”.*

The expected commissioning date of the ship is for now unknown. _Naval News_ reached out to PT Lundin for comments but we have yet to hear back from the local shipbuilder.









PT Lundin Launches New Stealth Trimaran Vessel for Indonesian Navy - Naval News


Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin (also known as North Sea Boats) today launched a new Fast Attack Craft Trimaran for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). KRI Golok (688) was named during an official ceremony at the shipyard in Banyuwangi (East Java) in presence of the Chief of Staff of the Navy...




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Private sector

PT SSE*

Turangga











Using indigenous RCWS developed by PT Respati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) got contract to build 90 meter OPV for Indonesian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*







The 90 meters OPV design by DRU Shipyard for the TNI AL.

*Indonesian Shipyard Cuts Steel On New OPVs For TNI AL*

*Indonesian shipbuilder DRU Shipyards (PT Daya Radar Utama DRU) cut steel for two new Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). The ceremony took place on 26 August 2021 in Lampung (island of Sumatra).*
Martin Manaranche  27 Aug 2021


According to an Indonesian MoD release, these OPVs are meant to strengthen Indonesian naval power and to fullfill a gap in the patrol boats segment.



> “The construction of the ’90-meter OPV’ and ‘OPV’ is a form of promoting the national defense industry to increase the capacity and expertise in the construction of warships in the future, as well as encourage the recovery of the national economy.”
> 
> Head of the Defense Facilities Agency (Kabaranahan), Kemhan Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari.






First steel cutting of 2 new OPVs for the Indonesian Navy. Indonesian MoD picture.

This still needs to be confirmed formally, but according to our information, both OPVs are set to have a length of 90 meters, a width of 13.5 meters and will be powered by four 7,280 KW diesel engines. Both should be able to reach a maximum speed of 28 knots. However one is expected to feature equipment to accommodate a helicopter (helideck and hangar) while the other OPV will lack such facilities.

DRU Shipyard released a design video of the ’90-meter OPV’. Regarding the weapons, she seems to be equipped with a Rheinmetall Millennium Gun 35mm caliber mounted on the hangar, 2×4 anti-ship missile (likely MM40 Exocet) launchers on the amidship and an OTO Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Gun forward.

For VBSS (Visit, Board, Search and Seizure) purposes, there are two RHIB (rigid hull inflatable boat) launch loading ramps located at the stern:









Indonesian Shipyard Cuts Steel on New OPVs for TNI AL - Naval News


Indonesian shipbuilder DRU Shipyards (PT Daya Radar Utama DRU) cut steel for two new Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). The ceremony took place on 26 August 2021 in Lampung (island of Sumatra).




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Indos

Women who work in PT LEN Industry, state owned defense electronics company.


----------



## Whizzack

Indigenous Indonesian HSR design plans... 
Planned speed max 300 km/h - operational speed 250 km/h
Gauge : Standard gauge (1435mm)
Type : DEMU (Diesel) / EMU (Electric) / Hybrid DEMU (Battery)







































Begini Rancang Bangun Eksterior dan Interior Kereta Cepat Indonesia


Kereta Cepat Indonesia kini menjadi program riset nasional. Saat ini proses desain sedang berlangsung dan dilakukan oleh BPPT dan ITS.




redigest.web.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency (BPPT) and state owned company (INKA)*



*INKA and BPPT Will Build Battery Powered Fast Trains *​
Not only with BPPT, INKA also collaborates with the National Research Priority Consortium of Railway Technology. It includes a number of universities such as ITB, ITS, UNS, and UGM and several industries related to railways, namely PT INKA (Persero) and PT Pindad (Persero). 

Newswire - Bisnis.com 18 August 2021 | 09:55 WIB Bisnis.com,

JAKARTA - PT INKA (Persero) and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) as well as several universities and companies are preparing plans to make fast trains with the ability to travel more than 200 kilometers per hour.

This train will later be operated on the Makassar-Pare Pare route. Not only fast, the train will use battery technology. "We are ready to operate the fast train produced by domestic children, chaired by BPPT, with "hybrid battery" technology in 2022," said INKA Development Director Agung Sedaju at an online seminar entitled "Readiness of the Makassar–Pare Pare Railway" in Madiun, citing Antara, Wednesday (18/8/2021).

Not only with BPPT, INKA also collaborates with the National Research Priority Consortium of Railway Technology. It includes a number of universities such as ITB, ITS, UNS, and UGM and several industries related to railways, namely PT INKA (Persero) and PT Pindad (Persero).

Director of the BPPT Transportation Infrastructure and System Technology Center Muljadi Sinung Harjono said that BPPT has a target to immediately make a prototype of a fast train with a speed of over 200 kilometers per hour. "In 2020, we have completed the DR and O targets ("design requirements and objectives") or technical pre-specifications. As well as the completion of "basic and manufacture design" in 2021.

While in 2022, we have a budget plan for the construction of prototype facilities fast trains," said Muljadi Sinung. Therefore, he continued, a location is needed for the actual test of fast trains with speeds above 200 kilometers per hour along 20 kilometers with sufficient "track" width. He added, after the prototype is finished, at the end of 2022, he hopes that the prototype can be used as part of a passenger train fleet that can meet field needs.









INKA dan BPPT Bakal Bikin Kereta Cepat Tenaga Baterai


Tidak hanya dengan BPPT saja, INKA juga berkolaborasi dengan konsorsium Prioritas Riset Nasional Teknologi Perkeretaapian. Di dalamnya terdapat sejumlah perguruan tinggi seperti ITB, ITS, UNS, dan UGM dan beberapa industri yang terkait dengan perkeretaapian, yakni PT INKA (Persero) dan PT Pindad...




ekonomi.bisnis.com





----------------------------------------------

Just for information, previously PT Inka also made tram that is powered by battery


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies*

For the missile, Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI) Director mentioned again last week. This program look like keep getting funding. While we see there is a foreign company that is interested to set up the defense related factory here, this particular investment look like to produce military grade engine in Indonesia as previous news reveals

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Last year news*

PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of *developing a missile* to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro. The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.

“This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and jet engines, among others,” Elfien told the Post. The firm is also developing a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle dubbed the Elang Hitam through another consortium involving the Defense Ministry and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

The combat UAV is expected to enter production in 2024, even though Jokowi requested in February the fast-tracking of the development to 2022, which would raise the investment cost to Rp 1.1 trillion. But Elfien said it was unlikely to meet the target, considering that many of the existing budget items, including PT DI’s own programs, were reallocated for the COVID-19 response.

Meanwhile, PT Pindad will be modernizing its production line to ramp up its ammunition-manufacturing capacity to 1 billion rounds per year, up from the current 250 million rounds per year, said president director Abraham Mose. The company was also instructed to modernize its production line for combat vehicles and small arms production. The Defense Ministry had already agreed to act as an off-taker for PT Pindad’s ammunition and combat vehicle products, Abraham said, which helped the company in seeking loans to upgrade its manufacturing capacity. “Going forward, we expect vendors to be willing to build a factory in Indonesia to manufacture the [vehicle] *engines*,” he said.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Source:









Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector


The government has high hopes that local arms manufacturers can step up their production capacity to facilitate its efforts to modernize Indonesia’s primary weapons defense system amid delayed plans to acquire foreign arms as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*


*PTDI Targets to Complete Three National Strategic Programs*





2021-09-01 00:00


*PRESS CONFERENCE

No. PTD/0 13 /SP-HUMAS/ VII I/2021*

Bandung, August 30, 2021 – PR PTDI

In the midst of declining conditions in the industrial sector, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) / PTDI is targeting to complete three National Strategic Programs. Not only to be a part of connecting all parts of Indonesia, but also to be part of the independence of the domestic defense industry and to maintain national security.

This pandemic condition has caused a decline in the global _aerospace_ market by up to 40 percent, PTDI is no exception. PTDI President Director Elfien Goentoro said "That in 2019 PTDI made a profit of Rp. 150 billion, due to the pandemic, our _loading_ was only 40 percent. But this year, PTDI is still continuing the Three National Strategic Programs, namely PUNA Elang Hitam ( _Medium Altitude Long Endurance_ Unmanned Aircraft ) with the first flight target at the end of 2021. As for the N219 Amphibious Aircraft (N219A) and the National Missile, the plan is to get certified in 2024.”

Elfien Goentoro also revealed that this _amphibious_ type aircraft can connect between islands in Indonesia, which fits perfectly with the geographical conditions of Indonesia, which is an archipelagic country with 17,000 islands. The existence of PTDI as a domestic producer is very important, an Indonesian aerospace industry that produces its products to support the fulfillment of connectivity and pioneer aviation needs in Indonesia, as well as to accelerate Indonesia's economic growth more evenly. “Flights and shipping are an important part of a country like Indonesia. Its function is to reach and connect the 3T regions, namely the outermost, leading and lagging areas.” he added.

For the N219A aircraft, the need is to reduce the presence of airport or airport infrastructure developments. "It will also accelerate the tourism sector. Since it can be _landing_ in the coastal areas of the island tourist travel destination. " he added.

*PUNA Black Eagle:*

The defense and security sector is filled with the development of the Black Eagle Unmanned Aircraft (PUNA). Together with the consortium, we will continue development to the combatant level in accordance with the direction of the President of the Republic of Indonesia in guarding Indonesian territory in the border area.

PUNA Elang Hitam, which can operate automatically and has a flight endurance of 24 hours, was jointly developed in a national consortium involving PTDI as the _lead integrator_ , PT Len Industri (Persero), LAPAN, Research and Development Ministry of Defense RI, Dislitbang AU, Pothan Kemhan RI, BPPT and ITB.

Mastery of the Black Eagle PUNA technology can be a means for the advancement of national defense technology which can gradually build the independence of the domestic defense industry to meet the needs of the Main Weapon System Equipment (Alutsista) for the TNI. This is intended to produce MALE combatant _drone_ products that can be accepted by the Indonesian Air Force in accordance with operational requirements and technical specifications.

*N219A:*

Together with the National Research Priority Consortium (PRN), currently developing a _floater_ (a pair of _buoyancy_ legs) for the N219 _amphibious_ aircraft _,_ which will then be placed under the fuselage as a replacement for the landing gear, so that it can _take off_ and land. _(landing)_ above the water surface.

*NATIONAL MISSILE:*

The National Missile Program is run in a consortium consisting of PTDI as the _lead integrator,_ PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Pindad (Persero) and PT Mulatama, developing missiles (Surface to Surface) in order to realize the independence of the domestic defense industry. To meet the needs of the Main Weapon System Equipment (Alutsista) for the TNI. Certification target for 2024.

The addition completed the three National Strategic Program, now PT DI also still completing some contract runs either from _the customer_ in the country and abroad. For domestic _customers_ , some of which are the fulfillment of contracts for 9 (nine) units of Bell 412EPI TNI AD helicopters, where until now PTDI has successfully delivered 5 units. In addition, in the near future, _delivery is_ also planned1 (one) unit of NC212i aircraft to the Indonesian Ministry of Defense for the Indonesian Air Force, which is the second aircraft delivered from a total of 9 (nine) NC212i aircraft as stated in the procurement contract agreement with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense. Likewise, the completion of the contract for 1 (one) unit of CN235 aircraft with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense for the Indonesian Navy, which is targeted to be _delivered_ in the first quarter of 2022. As for overseas _customers_ , the production process has also started to fulfill the contract for 1 (one) unit. NC212i aircraft for MOAC Thailand.

In addition to the completion of _ongoing_ contracts for aircraft and helicopters, PTDI is also still running the _Aerostructure_ business through _strategic alliances/partnerships_ with the global aviation industry, some of which are the Airbus Group, Bell Helicopters and Spirit Aerosystems. Similarly, employment contracts _Services_ both from _customers_ in domestic and abroad, which is also currently developing a concept map prepared MRO business, so then the MRO business can be used as a _recurring income_ PTDI future.

For more information, you can contact:

*Adi Prastowo *

Corporate Communications & Promotion Manager

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)





__





PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

*PAL Indonesia: Repair of the KRI Cakra-401 submarine reaches 97.5 percent*
*KRI Cakra-401 built in West Germany in 1981 is a submarine similar to KRI Nanggala-402 which sank in the waters north of Bali.*
Erric Permana |07.09.2021





KRI Nanggala submarine. ( AA - Anadolu Agency )

*Greater Jakarta
JAKARTA*

PT PAL Indonesia stated that the repair or overhaul (OVH) of the decades-old KRI Cakra-401 submarine had reached 97.5 percent.

PAL Indonesia's Chief Operating Officer (COO) Iqbal Fikri admitted that the Covid-19 pandemic had hampered the arrival of equipment and experts to repair the submarine.

However, he emphasized that PAL Indonesia remains committed to completing the project and achieving on-time delivery.

"In parallel, improvements continue to be made in special parts of the KRI Cakra-401 Overhaul project even though they are outside the scope of work," explained Iqbal Fikri when receiving a visit from the Indonesian Navy Inspector General (Irjenal) Rear Admiral TNI Sunaryo on Tuesday.

Irjenal Rear Admiral TNI hopes that the KRI Cakra-401 submarine can immediately join and support TNI activities in the defense of the Republic of Indonesia.

Previously, KRI Cakra-401 was built in West Germany in 1981.

This submarine is similar to KRI Nanggala-402 which sank in the waters of Bali some time ago.

KRI Cakra-401 is a type 209/1300 submarine and has a dive weight of 1,395 tons with dimensions of 59.5 meters x 6.3 meters x 5.5 meters.

The submarine has a crew of 34 sailors and is armed with 14 21-inch torpedoes in 8 tubes, and has sensors and electronics.









PAL Indonesia: Perbaikan kapal selam KRI Cakra-401 capai 97,5 persen


KRI Cakra-401 dibuat di Jerman Barat pada 1981 merupakan kapal selam sejenis dengan KRI Nanggala-402 yang tenggelam di perairan Utara Bali - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad Excava 80 Amphibious






PT Pindad Excava 200 Amphibious






*News:*

PT Pindad is currently proposing Anoa 6x6 APC to Malaysia. Malaysia needs 400 APC 6X6. Other competitor is South Korean


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*

*25 Years of Indonesia Nuclear Industry*
​





Today, May 24, 2021 is the 25th Anniversary of PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (INUKI).

PT INUKI (Persero) previously known as PT Batan Teknologi (Persero) is the only state-owned enterprise engaged in nuclear technology-based industry.

The company was established based on the Government Regulation of the Republic of Indonesia No. 4 years dated May 24, 1996 concerning Government Equity Participation in a Limited Liability Company, under the name PT Batan Teknologi (Persero).

With the authorized capital from BATAN in the form of the transfer of three research centers that have commercial potential, namely radioisotope and radiopharmaceutical production facilities, nuclear fuel element production facilities and technical service facilities. This business field has special characteristics, is supported by sophisticated production facilities and high technology, is strategic in nature, and is operated by experienced and certified personnel specifically in the nuclear field, particularly Nuclear Safety Security and Safeguards.

Furthermore, INUKI developed a business in the field of radioisotope and radiopharmaceutical production for medical and industrial purposes which was carried out by the Radioisotope and Radiopharmaceutical Production Division (RI/RF). The Nuclear Fuel Element Production Division (EBN) produces nuclear fuel element products to meet the needs of BATAN's research reactors, while technical service facilities in the form of machining activities for industrial components are carried out by the Engineering Services Division.

Company Vision “To become a Nuclear Technology-Based Pharmaceutical Industry Company that is Regionally Competitive and Sustainable”









25 Tahun Industri Nuklir Indonesia


Pada Hari ini, tanggal 24 Mei 2021 adalah Hari Jadi PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (INUKI) yang ke-25 PT INUKI (Persero)



koranbumn.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*


This is also a vital company in defense as many products made by PT Pindad, PT Dahana, and PT PAL uses steel material from this company.


*Krakatau Steel forms construction supplies subholding*​






State-owned steelmaker PT Krakatau Steel has established a subholding to improve its efficiency and competitiveness in the construction supplies segment. Established on Aug. 31, Krakatau Baja Konstruksi will manage four of the steelmaker’s subsidiaries: PT Krakatau Wajatama, PT KHI Pipe Industries, PT Krakatau National Resources and PT Krakatau Niaga Indonesia.

Krakatau Steel president director Silmy Karim said the subholding, which specializes in steel supplies, is expected to optimize the company’s performance in several ways, including implementing efficiency measures, refining the business model and strengthening its market share in the downstream segment.









Krakatau Steel forms construction supplies subholding


The state-owned steelmaker hopes the establishment of Krakatau Baja Konstruksi will improve competitiveness in the construction segment.




www.thejakartapost.com





Their new factory just being inagurated about 3 months ago


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

There is news saying that PT Batamex shipyard will handle the building of Iver (AH 140) frigate as PT PAL production facility is already full. PT PAL will still participate and I believe second Iver frigate will still be built by PT PAL.











BATAMEX Shipyard






The owner and CEO is woman, Maya Miranda Ambarsari

With her husband






Here is the news









Perkuat Alutsista, TNI AL Bangun Kapal Frigate - www.koranpelita.com


Jakarta, Koranpelita.com TNI Angkatan Laut memperkuat Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista) dengan m




koranpelita.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Previously PT PAL is tasked to build that AH 140/Iver frigate





_Figure 2. (from left) CEO of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod with the British Minister of Defense Rt Ho. Ben Wallce MP, Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto, and CEO of Rosyth Royal Dockyard Ltd (Babcock) David Lockwood on September 16, 2021_

*About PT PAL Indonesia (Persero):*

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) is the largest shipbuilding company in Indonesia. We have business advantages in the capability of Building and designing Warships and Commercial Ships; Submarine Construction and Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul (MRO); Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul of Warships, Commercial Ships, and maritime products; General Engineering for Energy and Electrification products; and Technology Development. 









Resmi, PAL Pilih Desain Babcock untuk Proyek Kapal Frigate Kemhan


PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menandatangani Licence Agreement dengan Rosyth Royal Dockyard Ltd (Babcock) sebagai Penyedia Desain Arrowhead 140 untuk Pengadaan 2 (dua) unit Kapal Frigate […]




pal.co.id













PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License


The same frigate will be built by Babcock for the British Navy starting next week.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector

Minister of Defence RI Visits Infoglobal*
Marketing Infoglobal





_Minister of Defence RI, Prabowo Subianto visits Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya. (6/9/21)_

Infoglobal gets visit from Minister of Defence RI Prabowo Subianto on Monday, Sept 6th 2021. He is accompanied by Director-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence), Major General Dadang Hendrayuda. The visit is welcomed by CEO Infoglobal, Adi Sasongko at Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya.


The agenda of Minister of Defence RI work visit is aim to see Infoglobal competencies as one of Defence Industries that capable to develop avionics. In front of The Minister of Defence, Adi Sasongko shows avionics products that have been produced by Infoglobal, i.e. avionics for Hawk 100/200, Hercules C-130, CASA NC-212/200, KT-1B, and Super Tucano. Besides avionics, *Adi Sasongko also shows the concept of fighter aircraft that will be developed by Infoglobal.*



https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/137



Look like drone fighter or Wingman drone








https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/137



Info Global Company Profile


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*


Istanbul, 20 August 2021

*IDEF 2021: Infoglobal showcases FMD-A13 and EFD-5.5*
Marketing Infoglobal





_Indonesia Ambassador for Turkey, Lalu Muhammad Iqbal visits Infoglobal - Indonesia Defence Industries booth at IDEF 2021_

Indonesia Defence Industry Infoglobal exhibits its flagship avionics at International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF 2021) held in The Metropolitan City of Istanbul, Turkey. In the event held on 17-20 August 2021, Infoglobal showcases Flight Management Display A13 (FMD-A13), and Electronics Flight Display 5.5 (EFD-5.5).





_Indonesia Consulate General in Istanbul, Imam As’ari visits Infoglobal - Indonesia Defence Industries booth_

FMD-A13 is an avionics fully developed and manufactured by Infoglobal designed for Hercules C-130. This avionics serves as Flight Management System interface to entry flight and navigation data and designed with multiple interfaces that enables easy integration in civil or military aircraft.

Another avionics of Hercules C-130 that is shown by Infoglobal in the IDEF 2021 is EFD-5.5 that is designed as avionics for navigation display. This avionics is designed flagship with RDU Mode that is able to display Radar data besides EADI and EHSI.

Infoglobal together with Ministry of Defence Republic Indonesia participates to show products developed and manufactured by Indonesian talents to reinforce Indonesia defence technology and global supply equipment and security systems.

https://infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/134

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*The Local Content of the solar panel industry is targeted to reach 90% by 2025*

Tuesday, September 14 2021 / 12:36 WIB





ILLUSTRATION. The Ministry of Industry targets the TKDN of the solar panel industry to reach 90 percent by 2025.

*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA* . The Ministry of Industry (Kemenperin) continues to support the realization of the national new and renewable energy mix (EBT), including related to the use of energy in power plants. One of the efforts made is by encouraging the development of the national solar panel industry through a roadmap that has been prepared until 2025.

"Surely this effort will have a multiplier effect on the Indonesian economy, both in terms of industrial capabilities and technology transfer, which is in line with the government's determination to encourage a green economy," said Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita in a press release on the Ministry of Industry website, Tuesday (14/9). 

Agus explained, in order to support the development of the national solar panel industry, the Ministry of Industry has prepared a road map supported by various strategic policies.

The Head of the Standardization and Industrial Services Policy Agency (BSKJI) of the Ministry of Industry, Doddy Rahadi, said that the roadmap had started from the first phase of the 2016 – 2018 period, namely the fulfillment of the Domestic Content Level (TKDN) target of 40% which includes for the manufacture of wafers, solar cells , and solar modules. Currently, there are 10 solar module manufacturers in Indonesia.

In the period 2019 – 2020, the target TKDN value is increased to 76%, which is supported by the ingot factory. Then, in the 2020-2022 period, it is expected to achieve the target of TKDN of 85% with the presence of a solar grade silicon factory.

"The last stage in the period 2023 - 2025, achieving a minimum TKDN value of 90% with the presence of a metallurgical grade silicon factory," said Doddy.

*Read also: PLN's TKDN realization reached 47.64% until July 2021*

According to Doddy, the Ministry of Industry has also carried out a mapping to measure the ability of the electricity supporting industry. From the mapping results, it is known that the TKDN value of the solar panel industry is 40%-47%.

This figure is expected to continue to grow with the support of policies from all stakeholders to increase the capacity of the national solar panel industry to achieve the national renewable energy mix target of 23% by 2025.

In order to support the increase in the TKDN of the national solar panel industry, the Ministry of Industry has drafted the Minister of Industry Regulation Number 54 of 2012 concerning Guidelines for the Use of Domestic Products for Electricity Infrastructure Development.

Meanwhile, specifically for Solar Power Plants (PLTS), changes have been made as stated in the Regulation of the Minister of Industry Number 05 of 2017 concerning Amendments to the Regulation of the Minister of Industry Number 54/M-IND/PER/3/2012 concerning Guidelines for the Use of Domestic Products. For Electricity Infrastructure Development.

"The combined TKDN value for Solar Home Systems is 53.07% and for centralized or communal PLTS it is 43.85%," continued Doddy.

Doddy added, through the support of various policies issued and the efforts that have been made for the solar panel industry, the Ministry of Industry targets the TKDN value for PLTS to exceed the TKDN achievement target for power plants set by the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM).

For information, solar energy in Indonesia currently has a potential of 532.6 GWp per year. However, until now, the installed national production capacity is only 515 MWp and the total capacity of PLTS in Indonesia is 25 MWp.

This shows that the absorption of the solar panel market is still very small from the national production capacity. It is hoped that the absorption can continue to increase to support the national NRE mix.

Based on the benchmark for NRE power plants according to the International Renewable Energy Agency in 2019, Indonesia is in the third position among Southeast Asian countries with a total installed NRE capacity of 9,861 MW.

"The data shows that the installed capacity and investment in NRE power plants are still low, but through various policies and efforts, these challenges can be overcome," said Doddy.

Doddy said, according to a study conducted by the Indonesian Employers' Association (APINDO) and the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN) in 2020, the problem with investing in environmentally friendly technology today is that the cost is still very expensive and takes a long time, namely two to three years. .

Meanwhile, based on data from the Indonesian Solar Module Manufacturers Association (APAMSI), there are currently 10 solar panel industry players in Indonesia with a total of 515 MWp. One of the solar panel industries with the highest production capacity is PT Len Industri with a capacity of 71 MWp.

"It is hoped that the use of solar panels both in the household and in the industrial sector can certainly continue to increase in the future. PT Len Industri of course must continue to innovate so that the level of use of solar panels can continue to increase, "added Doddy.

*Next: Pros and cons of Rooftop Solar Power, this is a super complete explanation from the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources*









TKDN industri panel surya ditargetkan mencapai 90% di 2025


Kementerian Perindustrian menargetkan TKDN industri panel surya mencapai 90% di 2025.




industri.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

*State Owned Company*
BUMN means State Owned Company


*The Defense BUMN Holding Formed by Erick Thohir is Near*​
*The establishment of the BUMN holding in the defense sector is targeted to be completed before the end of 2021.




*

Rinaldi Mohammad Azka - Bisnis.com
06 October 2021 | 11:39 WIB


Bisnis.com , JAKARTA - The Ministry of SOEs is preparing the last holding to be formed this year, namely the defense BUMN holding. The holding will consist of 5 SOEs in the defense sub-cluster.

Special Staff to the Minister of SOEs Arya Sinulingga said that in the near future, the Ministry of SOEs would complete the holding of defense SOEs. This is part of efforts to strengthen SOEs in this field. "The closest [Holding BUMN] is defense. The media hasn't yet," he explained in a virtual press conference, Wednesday (6/10/2021).

Also read: Tourism BUMN Holding Formed, This is the Reason Garuda (GIAA) Hasn't Entered

He also explained that this year the Ministry of SOEs has completed many BUMN Holdings, namely ultra micro filled with BBRI, Pegadaian and PNM, then Tourism and Aviation, Food Holding, Holding Survey, Holding Pelindo, in the RNI holding process. Previously also Holding BUMN Insurance, Hospitals, and Pharmacies had also been formed.

In 2021, the government through the Ministry of SOEs has a target of forming a Defense Industry BUMN Holding. One of the goals is to combine the strengths of SOEs in the Defense Industry Sector to be more focused and collaborative to meet the needs of the National Defense and Security Guard.

Through the establishment of a holding, the Defense Industry will be under a new brand, namely Defend ID. With the new brand image, it is hoped that the Defense Industry will be able to demonstrate its capabilities in producing highly competitive products.

The BUMN Strategic Defense Industry consists of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT Len Industri, PT Dahana and PT PAL Indonesia. Meanwhile, as the holding company is PT Len Industri.

PT Len Industri has also formed a Project Management Office (PMO) in 7 related fields in the 5 BUMNs. It is hoped that this Holding can be completed soon and the basis for a Government Regulation (PP) will soon be formed.

Read also: Ministry of SOEs will Form Holding to Manage Old PLTU Owned by PLN










Holding BUMN Pertahanan Bentukan Erick Thohir Sudah Dekat


Pembentukan holding BUMN di sektor pertahanan ini ditargetkan selesai sebelum akhir tahun 2021.




market.bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad sniper rifle, SPM 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Badak Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Gov Research Agency and State owned company*

#KawanBRIN
@brin_indonesia
through OR PPT BRIN succeeded in developing small-scale turbines of 450 HP to 4MW back pressure type, development of design & engineering and manufacturing by
@BpptPermesinan
(PTIP) and PT Nusantara Turbine & Propulsion. Check out this thread in full


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445038518883938304
PT Nusantara Turbine & Propulsion is one of Indonesian Aerospace subsidiary companies.


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

(The design is made by SOE shipyard, PT Dok Kodja Bahari)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Two new tank landing ships dock in Batam during the handover ceremony from the Defense Ministry to the Indonesian Navy, Oct. 26, 2021. (Photo courtesy of the Defense Ministry)

*Indonesian Navy Welcomes Two Tank Landing Ships*
BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
OCTOBER 27, 2021

*Jakarta. *The Indonesian Navy has received two new tank landing ships built by a local defense consortium on the island of Batam.

Each ship is capable of carrying 367 personnel, 15 BMP-3F tanks, and a helicopter, according to the Defense Ministry.

It measures 117 meters in length, 16.4 meters in width, and 7.8 meters in height. Both have a maximum speed of 16 knots.

“We need a strong Navy to safeguard the national sovereignty,” Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto said during the handover ceremony in Batam on Tuesday.

The KRI Teluk Weda-526 is named after the Bay of Central Weda in North Maluku while the KRI Teluk Wondama-527 gets its name from the Bay of Wondama in Papua, next to the famous marine resort Raja Ampat.

Both ships are built by defense company Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) and shipbuilder Bandar Abadi who took 25 months to complete the construction, five months ahead of schedule.



The aerial view of two locally-made tank landing ships docking in Batam, Oct. 26, 2021. (Photo courtesy of the Defense Ministry)

Last month, state-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia won a license from UK-based defense company Babcock to manufacture two Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigates for the Indonesian Navy.

The frigates will be built in Surabaya with specific design specifications to meet the requirements of the Navy.

Babcock said the Indonesian deal came two years since the AH140 design was first announced as the preferred bidder for the UK Type 31 frigate program with the contract confirmed in November of the same year.

According to the company, a key unique selling point of the ship is the predictive maintenance system – which identifies issues early, maximizing value for money for taxpayers.









Indonesian Navy Welcomes Two Tank Landing Ships


Both ships are built by local companies Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) and Bandar Abadi who took 25 months to complete the construction.




jakartaglobe.id





---------------------------------------------------------------------

KRI Teluk Weda 526 







KRI Teluk Wondama 527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

Majority are made in Indonesia


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

*KRI Cakra 401 Submarine Passed Depth Test, Exceeding 85 Meters*

NEWS - Ferry Sandi, CNBC Indonesia

15 October 2021 20:45



*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* The *Indonesian* submarine KRI Cakra - 401 has completed the Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) program last weekend by the State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) in the shipping sector of PT PAL (Persero). This was done after the ship _overhaul_ process at the PT PAL shipyard is completed. 

_Nominal Diving Depth_ or NDD is one of the depth tests in which a submarine is designed to dive according to what is stated in the submarine specifications.

NDD is a continuation of previous tests, including the Static Diving Test and Underwater Communication Function Test (PRE-SAT). The stages of SAT KRI Cakra 401 and KRI Alugoro 405 are not the same because one is a new ship building and the other is an existing ship _overhaul_ .

"Since October 10, 2021, the KRI Cakra - 401 submarine has carried out the Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) in the waters of Panarukan Situbondo," PT PAL wrote on its official social media account.

This submarine made in Kiel, Germany managed to reach a depth of 85.7 meters by carrying out maximum speed, this is in accordance with NDD procedures on U 209 class submarines.

"A total of 40 crew members and 10 personnel from PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense Task Force were also involved in carrying out the dive test," he wrote again.

The submarine KRI Cakra - 401 has successfully conducted a test dive. Not only has the maximum bearing and maximum depth been achieved, but the expected _performance_ has been achieved so that on October 14, 2021, KRI Cakra-401 again arrived at PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Submarine Facility Pier to continue the final completion of the Overhaul program.

KRI Cakra-401 has a length of 59.5 meters, a width of 6.3 meters with a draft of 5.4 meters. In addition, the ship can dive a maximum of 240 meters, and has a maximum capacity of 33 personnel. The ship also has a dive weight of 1,395 tons. This submarine is one generation with KRI Nanggala 402 which sank some time ago.









Kapal Selam KRI Cakra 401 Lolos Tes Kedalaman, Tembus 85 M


Kapal selam milik Indonesia KRI Cakra - 401 telah menyelesaikan program Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) pada akhir pekan lalu.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private sector*
> 
> (The design is made by SOE shipyard, PT Dok Kodja Bahari)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 788790
> 
> Two new tank landing ships dock in Batam during the handover ceremony from the Defense Ministry to the Indonesian Navy, Oct. 26, 2021. (Photo courtesy of the Defense Ministry)
> 
> *Indonesian Navy Welcomes Two Tank Landing Ships*
> BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
> OCTOBER 27, 2021
> 
> *Jakarta. *The Indonesian Navy has received two new tank landing ships built by a local defense consortium on the island of Batam.
> 
> Each ship is capable of carrying 367 personnel, 15 BMP-3F tanks, and a helicopter, according to the Defense Ministry.
> 
> It measures 117 meters in length, 16.4 meters in width, and 7.8 meters in height. Both have a maximum speed of 16 knots.
> 
> “We need a strong Navy to safeguard the national sovereignty,” Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto said during the handover ceremony in Batam on Tuesday.
> 
> The KRI Teluk Weda-526 is named after the Bay of Central Weda in North Maluku while the KRI Teluk Wondama-527 gets its name from the Bay of Wondama in Papua, next to the famous marine resort Raja Ampat.
> 
> Both ships are built by defense company Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) and shipbuilder Bandar Abadi who took 25 months to complete the construction, five months ahead of schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial view of two locally-made tank landing ships docking in Batam, Oct. 26, 2021. (Photo courtesy of the Defense Ministry)
> 
> Last month, state-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia won a license from UK-based defense company Babcock to manufacture two Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigates for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> The frigates will be built in Surabaya with specific design specifications to meet the requirements of the Navy.
> 
> Babcock said the Indonesian deal came two years since the AH140 design was first announced as the preferred bidder for the UK Type 31 frigate program with the contract confirmed in November of the same year.
> 
> According to the company, a key unique selling point of the ship is the predictive maintenance system – which identifies issues early, maximizing value for money for taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Navy Welcomes Two Tank Landing Ships
> 
> 
> Both ships are built by local companies Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) and Bandar Abadi who took 25 months to complete the construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> KRI Teluk Weda 526
> 
> View attachment 788994
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Teluk Wondama 527
> 
> View attachment 788995


----------



## 925boy

Indonesia is really making some good quality and advanced military equipment these days, happy to see it, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia

*Prototype Counter Sniper Censor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry Ground Controlled Intercepted (GCI) radar development (3D)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455346346995552257
*Translation*
Currently, the Research and Development of GCI Radar Balitbang Kemhan continues to be developed by a domestic consortium consisting of PT Len Industri, PT LAPI ITB, PT Radar Telekomunikasi Indonesia (RTI) and PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta. Photo source: Defense Minister Prabowo's Documentation Team
------------------------------------------------

*Command, Control, Communication, Computer, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) *






*Combat Management System*


----------



## Indos

*Private Own Company*

Military Truck


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT LEN Industry *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420253554405642241
*Private owned company*

*PT Info Global Stealth Wingman UCAV concept *

*



*

*Their proposed avionics for IFX with wingman drone capability*

*



*


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies*

*PT LEN Industry realizes the installation of 42.6 MW solar panels*​






Jumat, 10 September 2021 14:25 WIB


The SOE Solar Pertamina-Len JV is currently in the process of developing a solar cell manufacturing industry with a capacity of 660 MWp/year with wafer raw materials, where Commission VII DPR RI really expects progress from this JV.









PT Len Industri Realisasikan Pemasangan Panel Surya 42,6 MWp - Tribunnews.com


Pencapaian ini masih sangat jauh dari target 2025 kapasitas PLTS terpasang sebesar 6,5 GWp atau Bauran Energi Primer 23 persen EBT.




www.tribunnews.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous news

*Len Industri Builds a Solar Cell Factory with an Investment Value of IDR 2 Trillion *​
Kompas.com - 04/06/2021, 14:59 WIB





Two workers are installing solar panels. This technology is a new renewable energy (EBT) produced by PT Len Industri. (DOC LEN INDUSTRI)


BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com - PT Len Industri is preparing to build a solar cell solar panel factory in Cikarang, West Java with an investment value of Rp 2 trillion. President Director of PT Len Industri Bobby Rasyidin said the investment funds came from many non-government parties.

"The funding is mixed, not from the government but B to B. The countries vary, there are in the form of technology, investment, and others," said Bobby after the visit of the Minister of Industry, Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita at Len Building, Bandung, Friday (4/6/ 2021).

Bobby revealed that the ground breaking of the solar cell factory is scheduled for this year. Three to six months later it is targeted to be in production. "In the early stages, 2 GW will be produced. But in the early stages of 500 MW, the rest will be gradual," said Bobby. With the construction of the solar cell factory, Bobby revealed, the value of the domestic component level (TKDN) of PT Len's solar panels has reached 60 percent.

Currently, the TKDN (local content) position of solar panels it produces is only 47 percent. Get information, inspiration and insights in your email . Register email "Solar energy (solar panels) is a new renewable energy (EBT) which is now a world trend to become a green economy, green energy," he said.

He considered that EBT is no longer a fad but a necessity to keep the Earth green. This is even discussed in many conventions, such as in the 2015 Paris Agreement. In the convention which was also signed by Indonesia, it was agreed to reduce carbon gas emissions.

"As the biggest contributor to renewable energy, we have the facilities to produce solar panels. Now we will go further upstream to produce solar cells," added Bobby. PT Len Industri's Director of Business Strategy & Portfolio, Linus Andor Mulana Sijabat, said the government in its presidential regulation expects Solar Power Plants (PLTS) to contribute 8 percent of the 23 percent of EBT. "The current condition is only 0.01 percent (PLTS). We are trying to pursue it. Our target is of course as much as possible," he concluded.









Len Industri Bangun Pabrik Panel Surya dengan Nilai Investasi Rp 2 Triliun


PT Len Industri mempersiapkan pembangunan pabrik solar cell di Cikarang, Jawa Barat dengan nilai investasi mencapai Rp 2 triliun.




money.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

*Defense Minister Prabowo Visits ITB, Affirms Full Support for Defense Technologists*​

Wednesday, November 3, 2021







Bandung - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto on Wednesday (3/11) visited the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) to exchange ideas with defense technology experts regarding the contribution that can be made to the advancement of national defense.

During the meeting, Defense Minister Prabowo emphasized the Ministry of Defense's support for the efforts and innovations of technology experts from ITB through the signing of a joint agreement between the Ministry of Defense and ITB on the Implementation of Education, Research, Development of Science and Technology that Supports National Defense.

The joint agreement was signed by Defense Minister Prabowo and ITB Chancellor Prof. Reini Wirahadikusumah. The agreement is intended to realize a strong and independent Indonesian national defense through collaborative activities in education, research, development of science and technology.

“The progress of defense technology depends on scientists. We really need you. We are ready to try to support your efforts and innovations," said Defense Minister Prabowo at the ITB Campus, Bandung, Wednesday.

Also attending the meeting, the Secretary of the ITB Institute, Prof. Widjaja Martokusumo, Head of the Institute for Innovation and Entrepreneurship Development, Dr. Joko Sarwono, Dean of the Faculty of Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering Prof. Tatacipta Dirgantara, Head of the Center for Defense and Security Technology Technology Djarot Widagdo, Ph.D, and researcher in the field of Defense Technology Dr. Joko Suryana and Prof. Suhono Harso Supangkat.

*At the event, Defense Minister Prabowo also had the opportunity to see some of the results of research and development carried out by ITB, including the development of AESA Radar and Passive Radar which were the result of joint research and development with the Balitbang Kemhan.*

ITB is also developing a fighter plane simulator and an unmanned aircraft simulator together with Balitbang Kemhan and PT DI and developing natural materials for the manufacture of bullet-proof vests, as well as propellant raw materials for rockets. In addition, ITB is also developing unmanned aerial vehicles for serial surveillance of natural resources and the boundaries of the Republic of Indonesia.

In addition to ITB, previously in September, Defense Minister Prabowo visited Airlangga University (Unair) and the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS) and signed a similar cooperation in the field of education, research, and the development of science and technology that supports national defense. (Public Relations Bureau).


















__





Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*



*GMF Gets USD 80 Million Contract from the Ministry of Defense, Treats Indonesian Air Force Hercules Aircraft





*​20 Agustus 2021 16:57


PT Garuda Maintenance Facility or GMF Aero Asia Tbk through its military aircraft maintenance business has got several contract from government. Currently, GMF handles a number of projects related to aircraft belonging to the Indonesian Air Force through the Ministry of Defense.

GMF President Director, Andi Fahrurrozi, said the contract with the Ministry of Defense was for the maintenance of the Indonesian Air Force's C-130 Hercules aircraft. The value of this contract reached USD 80 million.

"For this year, the Indonesian Air Force aircraft that we got from the contract through the Ministry of Defense are centering box modifications for 8 Hercules C-130 aircraft," Andi said in a virtual press conference, Friday (20/8).

The first Hercules aircraft from this contract will only enter in December 2021. A total of 8 aircraft will be worked on by GMF.

"The first plane will enter in December 2021. The nominal value of the contract is 80 million dollars and it is a very large contribution to GMF," he said.

"Then with the Indonesian Air Force this year we will get maintenance for several CF-56DS3 engines. Then support for service components and also for materials to support the overhaul of the 737 aircraft belonging to the Indonesian Air Force," he continued.

In addition to the Ministry of Defense and the Indonesian Air Force, GMF also managed to get a contract with the State Secretariat to maintain the presidential aircraft.

"We also got a contract from the State Secretariat for the maintenance of the Presidential BBJ," he said.
GMF also cooperates with PLN's subsidiary, PT PJB, regarding the generator project. According to him, this project contributes quite a lot to GMF's finances.

"For PLN projects, especially with PLN's subsidiary, PJB, we can overhaul the generator and this project is very significant and large. One of the big ones is PJB Cirata which is currently running," he said.

Not only that, GMF also managed to get a contract with the Pertamina Group for a turbine and generator project. Also private power projects outside of aviation maintenance.









GMF Dapat Kontrak USD 80 Juta dari Kemhan, Rawat Pesawat Hercules TNI AU


GMF Aero Asia mendapatkan kontrak dari Kementerian Pertahanan untuk perawatan pesawat Hercules C-130 milik TNI AU.




kumparan.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

This is part of PT Pindad Public Relation campaign. Indonesia musician, Ahmad Dani, and his sons and daughter are invited to PT Pindad industrial complex and use several Pindad assault rifles . Here Ahmad Dani said PT Pindad still has 10 acre empty land (which is good for any expansion plan).

This is the complex in Bandung, West Java in which they produce vehicles ( military and civilians), several components for civilian products and pistols and assault rifle. Ammunition ( small and large) is produced in other place some where in East Java.

There are military vehicles, several assault rifles and pistols being shown and also mortar and Rhan 122B rocket. Some bombs for F 16 are also shown in the end of videos. You can see the recoil and accuracy as well by watching them doing shooting tests (one women kid also do the shooting), also the one with silencer.

They use SS2 V4 and the one with silencer I dont know the name. SS2 V5 is the latest version but is not shown in the video despite has been widely used for Kostrad troops and latest production around 20.000 for our voluntary reserve troops.

SS2 V5 Pindad

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL Indonesia Maritime 4.0 Transformation soft launching


----------



## Indos

State owned company (PT INKA), state owned university (ITS), and Government Research Agency (BRIN)

*Jakarta Surabaya High Speed train exhibited in Ritech Expo 2021 *


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Ansa Solusitama

Laser warning system test on Scorpion tank


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State owned company*
> 
> Previously PT PAL is tasked to build that AH 140/Iver frigate
> 
> View attachment 779794
> 
> _Figure 2. (from left) CEO of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod with the British Minister of Defense Rt Ho. Ben Wallce MP, Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto, and CEO of Rosyth Royal Dockyard Ltd (Babcock) David Lockwood on September 16, 2021_
> 
> *About PT PAL Indonesia (Persero):*
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) is the largest shipbuilding company in Indonesia. We have business advantages in the capability of Building and designing Warships and Commercial Ships; Submarine Construction and Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul (MRO); Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul of Warships, Commercial Ships, and maritime products; General Engineering for Energy and Electrification products; and Technology Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resmi, PAL Pilih Desain Babcock untuk Proyek Kapal Frigate Kemhan
> 
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menandatangani Licence Agreement dengan Rosyth Royal Dockyard Ltd (Babcock) sebagai Penyedia Desain Arrowhead 140 untuk Pengadaan 2 (dua) unit Kapal Frigate […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pal.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License
> 
> 
> The same frigate will be built by Babcock for the British Navy starting next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id









PT PAL Company Profile (English). -They should use better English speaker than this current one with some pronunciation mistakes.


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT InfoGlobal*


















---------------------------------------------------






*Indonesia’s manufacturing support for Boeing commercial airplanes includes suppliers producing avionics systems, composite parts and precision machine parts.*



Our Indonesia Presence



-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bandung, 11 November 2021

*Infoglobal Visits PTDI, Discusses Mission System Integration Cooperation with N219 Aircraft*
Infoglobal Marketing





_Infoglobal visit to PT DI (11/11/2021)_

On November 11, 2021, Infoglobal CEO, Adi Sasongko and his team visited PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), Bandung. The visit was in the context of cooperation on the integration of the Infoglobal mission system into the N219 MSA aircraft.

The agenda for this activity discussed the Infoglobal mission system, as well as the N219 aircraft which was specially designed as a Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA). The Infoglobal Mission System, which was previously installed on the CASA NC-212 PATMAR aircraft, will be further developed for use on the N219 MSA aircraft produced by PT DI.

The Infoglobal Mission System has features that can strengthen the N219 aircraft's ability to monitor maritime areas. The detection and identification features of ship targets, as well as its ability to calculate dynamic target position, speed, and heading are some of the features of Infoglobal Mission System. Furthermore, Infoglobal Mission System can also display SAR routes and send surveillance results to the nearest KRI or _ground station_ . So that the surveillance mission can be carried out by the N219 aircraft effectively.

With this collaboration, Infoglobal is expected to strengthen the capability of the N219 MSA aircraft and increase the TKDN value (local content) of the aircraft. This collaboration is a form of defense industry collaboration to create the best work of the nation's children.








https://infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/147


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL Indonesia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463853592788492291


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad

PT Pindad has 2 factories ( the first one has 66 acre and the second one has 160 acre )


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

PT Ansa Solusitama

*Testing sniper detection sensor in indigenous RCWS 





*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Radar Telekomunikasi Indonesia (RTI) make Surveilance Radar*

The development is supported by Army R&D budget

*



*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Pindad





*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*


*Defence Minister Interest on E-Tactical Motorcycle made by PT LEN Industry*​
*




*

The E-Tactical electric trail bike developed by PT Len Industri (Persero) began to be exhibited at the 2021 Indonesia Electric Motor Show (IEMS).

Unlike other electric dirt bikes currently available, the E-Tactical will target the military. The off-road motorbike can be used as an operational motorbike and even a special operation vehicle.

Dendy Ariadiputra, public relations officer for PT Len Industri (Persero) said that recently the Minister of Defense (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, had seen firsthand and was interested in E-Tactical.

Dendy said, Prabowo conveyed this interest when he visited the head office of PT Len Industri in the context of a direct review of one of the Defense Industry SOEs (Indhan) in Bandung (1/11/21).

"Yesterday he said this, because there is no sound, so this will be called the Silent Team, he said that I heard," said Dendy who was met by Kompas.com, at Puspitek, Serpong, Friday (27/11/2021).

Harry Hindarsyah, Marketing of PT Len Industri said, currently E-Tactical is still in prototype form. However, in the near future the plan will begin mass production.

If it goes according to plan, he said that his party is ready to produce enough E-Tactical units to meet military demands.

Harry said that production would start at the earliest after the second month of 2022, looking at the policy later. Production will be carried out at Len's factory in Subang.

“Len has a factory in Subang, his name is Len Technopark, maybe there will be. There is also production in Bandung," said Harry.









Menhan Prabowo Disebut Kepincut Motor Listrik E-Tactical


E-Tactical akan menyasar pihak militer. Motor off road itu bisa dijadikan motor operasional bahkan kendaaran operasi khusus.




otomotif.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

Bobby Rasyidin, PT LEN Industry CEO talk about the making of SOE defense holding in Q 4 2021.


----------



## Indos

*Intermezzo*

PT Surya Energy Indotama, one of PT LEN Industry subsidiaries, shows their employees uniform.... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460090676918423556


----------



## Indos

Good information (Sorry, only Indonesian, Malaysian, Brunei and some Singaporean who can understand)


----------



## Indos

*State owned University (ITB) 

Locally built weapon locating radar prototype *


----------



## Indos

*State owned university (ITS)*

Mini LNG carrier vessel design.


----------



## Indos

*state owned company*

The making of KCR 60 meter by PT PAL Indonesia ( fifth vessels)


----------



## Indos

*State owned company (Biofarma) and start up company (Nusantics)*

*Bio Farma X Nusantics Launches Limited Bio Saliva, Covid-19 PCR Detection Test With Gargle Method*
Saturday, 3 July 2021








> Gargle-PCR has a sensitivity up to 95%, it can be used as an alternative to the gold standard Nasopharyngeal-Oropharyngeal Swab using a PCR Kit. Biosaliva has also received a distribution permit from the Ministry of Health on April 1, 2021 with the RI Ministry of Health Number AKD 10302120673.



(Bandung 3/7) Bio Farma and Nusantics launched the latest innovation, Bio Saliva, a test tool to detect Covid-19 using the gargling method. This method is much more convenient for detecting the Covid-19 virus in the body of patients with or without symptoms.

Bio Saliva is a complement to the previous product, namely mBioCov19 which was also developed by Nusantics. The product development process involved more than 400 samples of positive Covid-19 patients, both outpatients, as well as inpatients and validation research for 7 months. The validation test has been completed colaborate with the Faculty of Medicine, Diponegoro University, Diponegoro National Hospital (RSND) and Kariadi Doctor Hospital (RSDK). Biosaliva has received a distribution permit from the Ministry of Health on April 1, 2021 with the RI Ministry of Health Number AKD 10302120673

The Association of Clinical Pathology Specialists has held a national seminar discussing the function of this Bio Saliva PCR gargle product in early May 2021, which was attended online by thousands of doctors and health workers. Nusantics and Bio Farma have carried out various developments based on input from various parties, especially from specialist doctors and health workers.

Compared to test equipment Bio Saliva has many advantages. The samples used in the product development process are all from Indonesian patients, which is compatible with the Indonesian population. Bio Saliva can detect up to a CT number of 40 and has excellent performance for CT <35 with a sensitivity of up to 93.57%. This of course makes Gargle-PCR an alternative to the gold standard Nasopharyngeal-Oropharyngeal Swab using a PCR Kit which has a sensitivity of up to 95%.

This product answers the challenges of clinical laboratories for testing needs suitable with conditions in Indonesia, which are generally far from health facilities. with a convenient and accurate sampling method, hoped that Gargle-PCR can contribute to increasing the national tracing capacity, especially for children and the elderly who need more convenience in sampling.

Besides of convenient collection method, in the future taking the sampling process can be carried out in non-medical areas, under the supervision of health workers, so that it can be reduced crowds, and avoiding contact and can the collection of very large sample carried out with no many additional medical personnel. Bio Saliva is suitable for routine screening of factory/industrial areas, office buildings, settlements and schools for monitoring and early detection needs.

*Mutation Variant Detection*
In the midst of the many variants of the Covid-19 mutation and the high number of spreads, Farma answered the need for comfortable and accurate test equipment. The use of Bio Saliva, together with m-BioCov-19 can detect mutations B 117 (Alpha), B 1,351 (Beta), P.1 (Gamma), B 1,617.2 (Delta), B 1,617.1 (Kappa), B 1,525 (Eta), B 1,526 (Iota), B 1,466.2 (Indonesian variant), B 1.427/29 (Epsilon), and C.37 (Lambda). Until now, there are no Covid-19 test equipment products in Indonesia that can detect 10 (ten) variants of the Covid-19 mutation.

“We have tested it with bioinformatics alignment on tens of thousands of Whole Genome Sequencing data of these variants. The ability of mBioCoV19 to detect all circulating variants is due to consideration of the target genes used in the PCR kit design since last year. Where the E, M, S, and N genes have high mutation rates, we chose the target gene helicase (nsp-13) and RdRp (nsp-12) which are highly conserved (or more resistant to mutations) and sensitive," said Revata. Utama, CTO Nusantics.

*Limited launch for improvements*
This is the first time Indonesia has built a diagnostic industry. Although we are 2-3 decades behind compared to developed countries, Bio Farma has managed to record important achievements during the pandemic.
Of course, it needed some additions to make the Bio Saliva test equipment will be more perfect,we must encourage the acceleration of product improvement. Input from various parties at this limited release stage is very helpful. We must not be left behind,” said Director of Bio Farma Honesti Basyir

Bio Farma is currently conducting post market testing of BioSaliva in 3 (three) laboratories, in line with the limited release, which was appointed by the Directorate of Supervision of Medical Devices and Household Health Supplies, Ministry of Health, RI, among others; Microbiology Lab, Faculty of Medicine, University of Indonesia, Advanced Biomedical Lab, Faculty of Medicine, University of Padjadjaran and Clinical Microbiology Lab, Faculty of Medicine, Universitas Airlangga

Honesti emphasized support for the next month from various parties is very important for product improvement which is expected to be useful for increasing national tracing capacity.

To facilitate public access to this convenient test method, starting July 3, 2021, checking using Bio Saliva can be carried out at the GSI Kuningan and Cilandak laboratories (limited releases). Access to this test method will then be expanded to more clinical laboratories throughout Indonesia that are Bio Farma's partners.






Bio Farma X Nusantics Launches Limited Bio Saliva, Covid-19 PCR Detection Test With Gargle Method


Gargle-PCR has a sensitivity up to 95%, it can be used as an alternative to the gold standard Nasopharyngeal-Oropharyngeal Swab using a PCR Kit




www.biofarma.co.id


----------



## Indos

*Private sector (public company)*

*Kalbe Launches the First Ever Saliva-Based COVID-19 Test Kit which is the Brainchild of Indonesia’s Own Researchers*




_Press Release No. 014/KFCP-DIR/PR/III/21_


*Jakarta, 19 March 2021- PT Kalbe Farma Tbk (Kalbe) *today launches its state-of-the-art, saliva-based Covid-19 diagnostic test kit, the first ever of its kind that has been successfully developed by the nation’s home-grown researchers. This diagnostic test kit that uses saliva to test for Covid-19 employs the Reverse Transcription Loop Mediated Isothermal Amplification (RT LAMP) method to specifically detect the nucleic acid that constitutes the genetic material of the SARS CoV-2 virus that causes Covid-19. As with Polymerase Chain Reaction Rapid Test (RT–PCR) and Molecular Rapid Test (TCM), RT LAMP is a molecular test that falls into the Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT) category that has been approved by the Ministry of Health as stated on page 8 of the Decree of the Minister of Health of the Republic of Indonesia Number HK. 01.07/ MENKES/ 446/2021. As a molecular test, the accuracy of this RT LAMP method is far higher than laboratory-based antigen tests (frequently referred to as rapid tests) that detect protein fragments specific to the corona virus.

“Kalbe through its business unit, starting from the research and development unit, the production unit up to its service unit always makes effort to support the government in realizing the independence and competitiveness of the domestic healthcare industry,” says Irawati Setiady, President Commissioner of PT Kalbe Farma Tbk. “This saliva-based RT LAMP is a very useful tool for accelerating measures to cope with the COVID-19 pandemic as it can help the government reach out to people living in areas with no or minimal COVID-19 testing facilities and dramatically increase the availability and accessibility of testing for the general population,” adds Irawati.

“This RT LAMP, which uses saliva samples to test for Covid-19, offers patients many advantages and conveniences. The saliva spit test is easy and practical to use. It does not involve any discomfort. It is highly accurate. It is fast and more economic. With all these advantages, we hope that we can use the saliva-based RT LAMP method to reach out to a greater number of people and a much broader segment of society so that the government’s tracing and testing program could be optimized,” says Sie Djohan, Director of PT Kalbe Farma Tbk. “The launch of the saliva-based COVID-19 diagnostic test is part of Kalbe’s commitment and effort to continuously support the government to overcome the COVID-19 pandemic,” says Sie Djohan.

“This innovative test may constitute a very good choice for Covid-19 testing due to its high accuracy with 94% sensitivity and 98% specificity. Moreover, saliva samples are collected by requesting the patient to spit into a container. This procedure is unimaginably far more comfortable and practical than the other COVID-19 tests currently available. The taking of saliva samples requires no special equipment. Nor does it induce vomiting or cause extreme discomfort to people with sensitive nasal blood vessels, thus making it very easy for children and people with hypersensitive noses to get tested. It will also become a preferred COVID-19 testing method for those who are going to fast during the upcoming Holy Month of Ramadhan,” says Stem Cell and Cancer Institute’s In Vitro Diagnostics (IVD) Division Research Manager Akterono, D Budiyati.

Sie Djohan goes on saying that this saliva-based COVID-19 diagnostic testing kit is an innovative breakthrough developed by a home-grown team from Kalbe’s own research and development center – the Stem Cell and Cancer Institute (SCI) – through a series of testing processes that were conducted in compliance with required procedures. The testing kit has received official approval for distribution from the Ministry of Health of the Republic of Indonesia through the issuance of Distribution Permit Number AKD 20303120508. Produced by PT Kalgen DNA, the testing kit will be marketed under the brand name “ELVA DIAGNOSTIC SARS CoV-2 Saliva Nucleic Acid Test Kit” by PT Enseval Medika Prima.

“Saliva-based RT LAMP service can be accessed at the Kalgen Innolab Clinical Laboratory (Kalbe Farma Laboratory) under the brand name “InnoLAMP”. The clinical laboratory serves the general public. It also receives referrals from the healthcare facilities that have entered into a contract with it, especially in Jakarta and the Greater Jakarta area (Bogor, Depok, Tangerang and Bekasi). Kalgen Innolab is the main clinical laboratory that provides COVID-19 test services (PCR and antigen rapid tests). Kalgen Innolab is part of the Ministry of Health’s network and is one of the partners of the Provincial Health Department of the Special Capital Region of Jakarta and has a comprehensive portfolio for COVID-19 tests. Kalgen Innolab is the first private clinical laboratory that administers PCR COVID-19 rapid tests. From April 2020 to present, the clinical lab has tested almost 180,000 samples. InnoLAMP complements the series of COVID-19-related tests administered by Kalgen Innolab, including PCR and antigen rapid tests, SARS-COV-2 antibody (serology) tests, IL-6, D-Dimer, PT, PTT, etc.,” says Kalgen Innolab Director Henry Sukardi.

Furthermore, Henry also says that for health facilities, this method provides an additional advantage in terms of sample management. For the taking of samples, only sterile containers are needed and no medical personnel with special swab training are required. The risk of transmission at the time of sampling is minimized as the patient is requested to spit into a container and the saliva remains stable at room temperature. The work of examining saliva in the laboratory involves the use of a molecular method with simpler equipment and practical, applicative techniques, thus resulting in faster processing time and eventually providing a more economical solution.

Henry adds that saliva-based RT LAMP marks the most recent development in COVID-19 testing in line with the regulations of the Ministry of Health. However, the use of the testing results as a mandatory document for travelling will have to be coordinated with the relevant authority.

“Kalbe hopes that this new breakthrough in the way people get tested for COVID-19 a will open up a greater opportunity and a better access for people from different walks of life, ages and geographical regions to get screened and tested for the SARS CoV-2 virus. This would hopefully enable Indonesia to have a greater ability to reduce the rate of COVID-19-related spread, incidences and deaths," concludes Sie Djohan.





__





Kalbe







www.kalbe.co.id


----------



## Indos

State owned company, PT Pindad and state owned university (Institute Technology Bandung/ITB)

Mine Blast test for Anoa 2 APC


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Rekayasa Engineering

Company Profile


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Polytron ( electronics company ) makes EV bike

Polytron Evo
200 km range 






PT Polytron is big electronics company in Indonesia and has exported their products to more than 40 countries.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

Pindad Armo V4*






*Pindad SS2 V5 A1*


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> *State owned University (ITB)
> 
> Locally built weapon locating radar prototype *
> 
> View attachment 798402
> 
> View attachment 798403



It looks decent. Would love to see the specs and videos on it


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> It looks decent. Would love to see the specs and videos on it



Next year Indodefense event we will likely see that, could be reviewed by Jane Defense reporter as Jane Defense will likely be invited like in previous years, before we have Pandemic that cancelled 2020 event.

Clearer look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Boma Bisma Indra gets 94 Pressure Vessel (PV) and 1 Column order for Refinery project from another SOE company, PT Pertamina.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451453448130482176
Making components for Hidro power project in Indonesia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437283484964253697


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*


*Bakrie & Brothers to Focus Increasingly on EV, Renewable Energy




*
BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
DECEMBER 10, 2021

*Jakarta. *Bakrie & Brothers (BNBR) is transitioning businesses to electric vehicles and renewable energy, shifting away from manufacturing and infrastructure that have long become the backbone of the company, its president director said on Friday.

The company has begun to supply electric buses to TransJakarta and recently reached a deal to build a solar power plant.

“The world is totally changing due to climate change, digitalization, and the Covid-19 pandemic. We are still in crisis but there are signs of economic recovery. The transformation that we are embracing is therefore inevitable and a very important step for the company to convert crisis into opportunities for growth,” Anindya Novyan Bakrie said during a virtual public expose in Jakarta.

With the economic impact of the pandemic still affecting the company, revenues fell by 21 percent to Rp 1.57 trillion in the third quarter of the year from Rp 1.98 trillion in the same period last year.

However, the company’s net loss has been reduced significantly to Rp 45 billion from Rp 240 billion in the third quarter of last year. Bakrie & Brothers’ asset value rose to Rp 15.12 trillion from Rp 13.99 trillion thanks to increasing short-term investments and third-party loans.

“Approaching our 80th anniversary, Bakrie Group has been transforming its core business from general trade to steel pipe manufacture and expanding to agribusiness, mining, and energy in addition to national-scale infrastructure projects. It’s now time for us to enter electrification and renewable energy,” Anindya said in reference to the parent company.

The company has been collaborating with China’s BYD Auto to supply electric buses over the last three years. The first few buses have passed the homologation process and road tests in the capital city.

Subsidiary Bakrie Autoparts has supplied 30 electric buses to one of TransJakarta operators and they will come to service on the existing routes in the near future.

Bakrie Autoparts CEO Dino Ryandi said the Jakarta government plans to operate 100 electric buses assembled in local plants by 2022 and the company is fully ready to make that happen.

“We have established a partnership with local manufacturers and charging station providers to increase the local content,” Dino said.

Another subsidiary, Bakrie Power, has reached an agreement with state-owned electricity company PLN on the construction of a 1.3-Mw solar power plant in the South Sulawesi town of Selayar. The plant is slated to become operational later this month.

Bakrie Power is eyeing two more renewable projects with combined market size of $ 2.65 million, Anindya said.

Indonesia still has hundreds of diesel fuel power plants that sooner or later will be converted into renewables.

Anin said Bakrie & Brothers also expands businesses to prefabricated houses and 3D printing although they remain at the initial stage and mulls starting technology companies in cooperation with Quantum Venture Fund.









Bakrie & Brothers to Focus Increasingly on EV, Renewable Energy


Bakrie Autoparts has supplied 30 electric buses to TransJakarta and they will come to service on the existing routes very soon.




jakartaglobe.id





----------------------------------------


























*Education*


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Akebono brake Astra






PT Astra Autopart Company profile


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Lundin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Telkom Indonesia






-----------------------------------------
One of PT Telkom subsidiaries


*Telkom’s Mitratel eyes $1.8 billion in biggest Indonesian IPO*​






Mitratel is expected to become the country's "biggest independent telecom tower player" after acquiring some 6,000 towers using the IPO's proceeds.(Shutterstock/File)

Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM Jakarta
Wed, October 27, 2021


State-owned telecommunications tower operator PT Dayamitra Telekomunikasi (Mitratel) plans to raise up to Rp 24.9 trillion (US$1.76 billion) through its initial public offering (IPO), which would give it the biggest IPO in Indonesian history.

Mitratel, a subsidiary of Telkom, Indonesia’s largest telecommunications company, plans to sell 24.54 billion shares at Rp 775 to Rp 975 a piece through the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), according to its IPO prospectus published on Tuesday. The shares amount to a 29.85 percent stake in the company.









Telkom’s Mitratel eyes $1.8 billion in biggest Indonesian IPO


Mitratel is expected to become the country's "biggest independent telecom tower player" after acquiring some 6,000 towers using the IPO's proceeds.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Private sector

PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati (KAS)*, Batam island, Sumatra

Indonesian Search and Rescue agency received one large search vessels with 68 meter long and 12 meter wide


















1 Unit Kapal Canggih untuk Basarnas yang Dibuat di Batam Diluncurkan


Oleh kepripedia




kumparan.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Latest CEBR projection (Late December 2021)*





__





Leading economic forecasts and analysis | Cebr


Cebr is one of the UK’s leading economics consultancies. We provide research to support thought leadership and maintain a speciality in the analysis of economy.




cebr.com










*Indonesia *

Indonesia As of 2021, Indonesia is estimated to have a PPP adjusted GDP per capita of $12,967 and is classified as a lower middle-income country, having been downgraded from its upper-middle income status in July 2021 due to the adverse effects of the pandemic, with GDP contracting by 2.1% in 2020.

Nonetheless, the economy has experienced a bounce back in 2021, with an estimated growth rate of 3.2% in 2021. Consequently, output stands 1.1% above 2019 levels. The economy has enjoyed a strong rate of GDP growth since overcoming the Asian financial crisis in the late 1990’s, despite a modest rate of population growth, which averaged just 1.0% per year over the past five years. Indonesia’s economy has been largely propelled by its strong manufacturing and agriculture sectors.

The former contributed towards 19.8% of Indonesia’s 2020 GDP and stands as the tenth largest manufacturing sector in the world, ahead the likes of the UK and Russia. Moreover, it employs approximately a fifth of Indonesia’s active labour force.

The country’s burgeoning manufacturing sector, which consists of mainly textiles & garments, food & beverage, electronics, chemicals, and automotive parts, along with its competent workforce, has attracted much foreign investment, with foreign direct investment in manufacturing in Indonesia amounting to an estimated US$10.4bn in 2018.

The world’s largest island nation also has a robust agriculture sector, with a strong global market share in palm oil especially, producing up to half of the world’s global palm oil supply. Indonesia follows a 20-year development plan, which spans from 2005 to 2025 and is segmented into 5-year medium-term development plans called the RPJMN (Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional), each with different development priorities. The current medium-term development plan from 2020-25 marks the final phase of this plan and aims to further strengthen Indonesia’s economy by improving the country’s human capital and competitiveness in the global market.

Indonesia has also been lauded for cutting its extreme poverty rate by more than half over the 2000’s, to just under a tenth of the population in 2020. Nonetheless, the pandemic has curtailed progress in poverty reduction, with the poverty rate rising to 10.4% in March 2021, up from the recordlow of 9.2% in September 2019.

Compared to the countries in the world hit most severely by COVID-19, Indonesia has somewhat managed to stifle the effect of the pandemic on its residents, with an estimated 52.1 deaths per 100,000 residents recorded relating to COVID-19 as of December 2021. Indonesia's vaccination campaign has also been relatively successful by global standards, with 53.7% of residents having been administered at least one dose. Moreover, 37.8% are fully protected.

Underpinning the robust GDP growth in 2021 has been a resilient labour market. In 2021, the unemployment rate fell by 0.5 percentage points to 6.6%. While government debt as a share of GDP remains at a moderate level compared to some economies in the region, it did reach 41.4% in 2021, up from 36.6% in 2020, partly due to stimulus policies as part of the pandemic response, which as of November 2020, amounted to IDR744.28 trillion. Between 2021 and 2036, Indonesia is forecast to move from 16th place to 8th place in the World Economic League Table, an 8-place improvement in the rankings.



https://cebr.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/WELT-2022.pdf


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL Indonesia

Hospital Auxiliary Ship (BRS) dr. Wahidin Sudirohusodo Successfully conducted Sea Acceptance Test (SAT)


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Len Industry*

BANDUNG (27/12) 





LEN CMS (Combat Management System) Mandhala

KRI Ajak (653) has just finished from depot maintenance (hardepo) or overall ship repair maintenance in December 2021. PT Len Industri (Persero) is trusted by the Indonesian Navy to upgrade the Mandhala Combat Management System (CMS) hardware and software, and integrate it with weapons systems, radars and warship sensors.

The test firing of the KRI Ajak using 57mm and 40mm cannons remotely with CMS Mandhala went well in Masalembo Waters, East Java in early December 2021.

“The CMS Mandhala was first held at KRI Ajak in 2014. Now, in addition to upgrading the CMS and its integration with sensors and weapons systems, Len is also repairing the Bofors 57mm, 40mm and 20mm Rheinmetall cannons, repairing surveillance radar, repairing the sonar dome. , and integration of EOTS procurement," Wahyu added.





__





Selesai Upgrade CMS Mandhala, TNI AL dan Len Uji Tembak KRI Ajak | PT Len Industri (Persero)







www.len.co.id


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

DAHANA Successfully Tests Smokeless Rocket Propellant *

Applicable to RHAN 122B and other rockets
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Smokeless Rocket Propellant Made by Nation's Children Successfully Tested*

*



*

REPORT: DIKI TRIANTO
Wednesday, December 29, 2021, 15:53 WIB


PT Dahana (Persero) shows its seriousness in developing the main weapon system (Alutsista) field, especially in the rocketry sector by building Smokeless Propellant Rockets.

The rocket made by this nation's children has even been tested for the first time at the AWR TNI AU, Lumajang, East Java, Tuesday (28/12).

Dahana's Director of Technology and Development, Suhendra Yusuf RPN, said the rocket was the first innovation in Indonesia that had _smokeless_ thrust capability .

"This Composite Smokeless Propellant is expected to be able to be developed on 70 mm or 80 mm caliber rockets and can be integrated with 70 mm _cal_ warheads that have obtained previous certification so as to reduce import dependence," said Suhendra in a written statement, Wednesday (29/12).

Suhendra added that smokeless composite propellants can be applied to other rockets such as RHAN 122B and other rockets, so that Dahana's rockets have the ability to thrust without smoke.

Until now, Dahana has produced various kinds of defense equipment needs, such as launch vehicles and propellants for RHAN 122B, RHAN 450, Rocket Weapons Against Tanks (SLT), Bomb P Live Series and other products.

This is at the same time an effort to minimize imported products, so that the state defense equipment system can be independent and not affected by external conditions.

"By producing defense equipment, this will bring benefits to the country financially, both in dividends and in increasing foreign exchange," he said.*



*

EDITOR: DIKI TRIANTO

---------------------------------------

*Rhan 122B rocket and MLRS made by PT Dahana*






*RX 450*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

*PT Dahana*

Anti Helicopter Missile ( Fire and forget system)


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private sectors*
> 
> PT Tri Ratna Diesel
> 
> Product : Diesel engine, agricultural machinery, small vessels/boat
> 
> Company profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense product
> 
> View attachment 768484



Production process in making diesel engine. PT Tri Ratna Diesel Indonesia is a national company, owned by Indonesian citizens.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

-----------------------------


* PT Inka exported 262 freight cars to New Zealand ordered by Kiwi Rail.*​
Rahmi Yati - Bisnis.com December 31, 2021 | 17:33 WIB





Railway manufacturing activities at PT INKA (Persero) in Madiun, East Java, Tuesday (15/1/2019). - Business/Agne Yasa

PT Industri Kereta Api ( Inka ) in Madiun, East Java, today held a symbolic release of the first phase of the export of 262 flat top wagons of container type goods to New Zealand. Inka President Director Budi Noviantoro said the carriages were ordered by Kiwi Rail, a state-owned company that operates as a rail transportation operator and is also the largest inter-island ferry operator in New Zealand.

"This export is expected to be a big step for Indonesia in this regard, especially Inka, to take up another role in the railway market in the Oceania region," said Budi, Friday (12/31/2021). Budi admitted that there are still several cooperation packages that will be fought for. Previously, Inka had also exported 224 blizzard center sills to BradkenRail, Australia.

Meanwhile, the Minister of Transportation (Menhub) Budi Karya Sumadi said he was proud of the achievements of Inka who had been able to create products that could compete in the international market. According to him, Inka is not only making train cars, but also making electric buses which will later be prepared for the G20 Summit in Bali and making containers for sea toll ships in Eastern Indonesia.

"We must be proud, the nation's children are able to export products that have high strategic and economic value. All of these are productive goods that provide investment support in order to increase economic growth," he said.

However, the Minister of Transportation advised Inka to continue to maintain quality and price, which can increase the competitiveness of its products in the international arena.









PT Inka Ekspor 262 Gerbong Barang ke Selandia Baru


PT Inka melakukan ekspor 262 gerbong barang ke Selandia Baru yang dipesan oleh Kiwi Rail.




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos

*Ex-Bukalapak CEO Rachmat to serve as Luhut advisor*​





Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
Mon, January 3, 2022 

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan announced on Monday that the former president director of e-commerce firm Bukalapak, Rachmat Kaimuddin, would become his special advisor. 

As an expert staff member, Rachmat would report to the minister and advise him on questions related to technology and sustainable development. “This is an honor for me to help pak Luhut and the nation. I hope I can work well and contribute my ideas and energy for the good of all,” Rachmat said in a video statement published by the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister on Monday.









Ex-Bukalapak CEO Rachmat to serve as Luhut advisor


Rachmat Kaimuddin, after stepping down as Bukalapak CEO, is to serve as special advisor to Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan on technology and sustainable development.




www.thejakartapost.com




*Rachmat Kaimuddin* (born in Makassar , 15 April 1979) is an Indonesian management consultant. Currently, he has served as Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Bukalapak since January 6, 2021, replacing Achmad Zaky . He holds a BSc from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and an MBA from the Stanford Graduate School of Business . [1] [2]

Rachmat started his career in management and equity consulting firms, such as Boston Consulting Group and Baring Private Equity Asia . From 2014 to 2018, he served as Director of PT Bosowa Corporindo, concurrently Managing Director of PT Semen Bosowa Maros and Commissioner of Bank Bukopin whose majority shares are owned by Bosowa . [2]

Subsequently, he served as Director of Finance and Planning at Bank Bukopin from May 2018 to January 2021, when he was appointed by Achmad Zaky as CEO of Bukapalak. [3] [4]





__





Rachmat Kaimuddin - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas







id.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency and State Owned Company*

BPPT and PT INKA






*A High - Speed Train (HST) Jakarta to Surabaya!*


----------



## Indos

*Private Sector*

PT Kalbe Farma

*



*
*RT-LAMP Saliva | COVID–19 Detection Devices Through Saliva*

RT LAMP (Reverse Transcription Loop Mediated Isothermal Amplification), COVID – 19 detection devices through saliva developed and produced by PT Kalbe Farma, Tbk. Molecular test category of Nucleic Acid Amplification Test, detects Alpha, Beta, Gamma and Delta variants. More comfortable, more practical, more accurate and more affordable, a better option for tracing and testing COVID-19 in areas with minimal health facilities.


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agencies and State owned Universities*






*Merah Putih COVID-19 Vaccine*

Merah Putih COVID-19 vaccine is developed by advanced research programs involving the collaboration of prominent institutes led by the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology, based on the SARS-CoV-2 virus that circulates in Indonesia. The genome of the circulating SARS-CoV-2 virus has been sequenced to determine the virus’ characteristics, to detect variants, and to conduct genomics surveillance by analysing viral distribution and adaptation to the host. The whole genome sequences are submitted to GISAID, the world's largest epidemic and pandemic virus database.


----------



## Indos

*State owned university*

Universitas Padjajaran






Antigen-based rapid test kit for COVID-19 screening, An innovation from the Research Center for Molecular Biotechnology and Bioinformatics (PRBMB) Universitas Padjadjaran (Unpad), Produced by PT Pakar Biomedika Indonesia (PBI) in collaboration with PT Tekad Mandiri Citra (TMC). Detecting viral antigens from nasal swab samples while viral load was high. The swab sample was carried to the COVID-19 antibody attached to the gold nanoparticle on the CePAD device. Antigen detection limits 5 nanograms per milliliter (ng/ml), equals to seven antigen imported products test.


----------



## Indos

*State owned Company*

PT Pindad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477961792823250946

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT PAL submarine building facility


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481085604024971270


----------



## Indos

*State owned company (PT PAL) and private sector (PT Lundin)*

Handover ceremony of X63 Trimaran FAC KRI Golok-688 and Hospital Ship KRI dr. Wahidin Soedirohusodo-991 to the Indonesian Navy. Credit to TNI-AL.


----------



## Indos

*PT Pindad*

Anoa APC with RCWS


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad delivered their products to Indonesian Armed Force in 20 January 2022

The combat vehicles handed over include 7 Badak 6x6 fighting vehicles, 26 Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando) and 10 Komodo 4x4 (APC) tactical vehicles.























Tengok Gagahnya Kendaraan Tempur Produksi Pindad yang Diserahkan Prabowo ke Kasad


Kendaraan tempur buatan Pindad yang diserahkan meliputi 7 unit kendaraan tempur Badak 6x6, 26 unit Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando) dan 10 unit kendaraan taktis Komodo 4x4 (APC).




www.liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry driverless train system


----------



## Tshering22

Indos said:


> View attachment 807312


You guys need to radically increase your defence budget and spending. Though this might cause alarm bells in Australia (which is weird since you guys share good relations). 

Your navy is the one that needs maximum defence allocation in the form of more warships and missile defense systems. Those islands spread so far aren't going to manage themselves.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State owned company*
> 
> PT Pindad delivered their products to Indonesian Armed Force in 20 January 2022
> 
> The combat vehicles handed over include 7 Badak 6x6 fighting vehicles, 26 Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando) and 10 Komodo 4x4 (APC) tactical vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 810122
> 
> View attachment 810124
> 
> View attachment 810125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengok Gagahnya Kendaraan Tempur Produksi Pindad yang Diserahkan Prabowo ke Kasad
> 
> 
> Kendaraan tempur buatan Pindad yang diserahkan meliputi 7 unit kendaraan tempur Badak 6x6, 26 unit Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando) dan 10 unit kendaraan taktis Komodo 4x4 (APC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liputan6.com


----------



## Indos

Five state owned companies in defense sector is now under one holding company. The regulation to make the holding has just been signed by President in the blessed Friday at 21 January 2022. AlhamduliLLAH. 

The holding will be lead by PT LEN Industry ( electronic company )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad Youtube channel shows deliveries of PT Pindad products to Indonesian Armed Force during Defense Minister meeting with Armed Force. There are another products as well delivered from another national companies.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company (PT LEN Industri), State owned University (Institute Technology Bandung/ITB ) and private national companies ( PT Radar Telecommunication Indonesia and PT Info Global )*


*Get to know the GCI Radar, the Defense Equipment for Intercepting Enemy Aircraft Made in Indonesia*​
20/01/2022, 11:24 WIB






The GCI radar is one of a series of defense equipment on display at the 2022 Ministry of Defense Leadership Meeting (Rapim) which took place at the Ministry of Defense Building, Jakarta, Thursday (20/1/2022). (Achmad Nasrudin Yahya)

Writer Achmad Nasrudin Yahya | Editor Diamanty Meiliana


This defense equipment system is part of the production consortium of the Research and Development Agency (Balitbang) of the Ministry of Defense which involves PT Len Industri (Persero), LAPI ITB, Radar Telecommunications Indonesia, and Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta.

This radar is also part of the command, control, communication, computer, intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (C4ISR) program.

This radar is equipped with command and control.

When operating, the GCI radar controller can provide direction and escort to fighter aircraft in conducting intercepts or intercepts.

With these capabilities, the GCI radar has a crucial role in building network centric warfare (NCW), a method of warfare based on real-time communication and data network connectivity from headquarters to combat units and vice versa.









Mengenal Radar GCI, Alutsista Pencegat Pesawat Musuh Buatan Indonesia Halaman all - Kompas.com


Pengontrol radar GCI bekerja atas perintah Panglima Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkosekhanudnas). Halaman all




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

ITB (Institute Technology Bandung), funding comes from Army

*Weapon Locating Radar













*


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies

PT Indonesia Power and PT PAL Launch 60 MW floating Power Plant




*









PLN & PAL Luncurkan Pembangkit Listrik Kapal Berdaya 60 MW


Pembangunan pembangkit listrik mobile atau pembangkit listrik yang dipasang pada kapal tongkang dilakukan untuk menyuplai kebutuhan listrik di daerah terpencil.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned university (Universitas Gajah Mada/UGM)*

Defense Minister Prabowo Visits UGM, UGM Students Show Off Defense Technology Innovation​





Friday, February 4, 2022

Yogyakarta – During the visit of the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Prabowo Subianto to Gadjah Mada University (UGM) on Friday (4/2), the UGM academic community displayed several technological development innovations in the agricultural sector that had been successfully made.

Several innovations in the defense sector displayed by UGM include the Fiachra Aeromapper UAV, Gama V2 Amphibious UAV, Pasopati Missile, Palapa S-1 Drone, and Geospatial Artificial Intelligence (GEOAI) for the defense and security sector. security.

Azhar Aulia Rasidin (22), a 2017 UGM Mechanical Engineering student who helped develop the Palapa S-1 Drone, said that the drone was used for surveillance. The drone, which has a cruising range of about 500 kilometers in six hours and can reach a height of 1 kilometer, has been developed since 2021 by the UGM Force Team.

"This is for monitoring areas, such as forest fires. The most prominent advantage of this drone is the ability to take off directly vertically. So we can immediately reach the height we want to continue to move forward. Straight from there," said Azhar.

"For defense, it might be in the border area, to monitor the border area, if for example there is something suspicious, it can be reported immediately," he continued.

Meanwhile, Ditya Farhaz (21) student of the Faculty of Mechanical Engineering UGM class of 2019 who helped develop the Pasopati Missile said that this missile is capable of targeting low targets and is not detected by radar.

"As a silent target target for low altitude so as not to be detected by radar," said Ditya.

He explained that this missile has been researched by UGM students since 2016-2017 with the result that it can fly a distance of about 5 kilometers with a maximum speed of 130 kilometers per hour with an altitude of 100 meters.

On this occasion, Defense Minister Prabowo appreciated the defense technology innovation from UGM. For this reason, a collaboration between the Ministry of Defense and UGM has been signed on the implementation of educational, research and technology activities that support national defense.

“The Ministry of Defense will work closely with UGM. Same with our cooperation with other universities. We really need the results of research, the results of the work of our scientists. Our scientists are very decisive in developing technology for the Indonesian people," said Defense Minister Prabowo.

“That's why I came to campus and talked to the professors to find out where we could work together. Where can we help and synergize the capabilities that exist on campuses. We help and we encourage them so that they are more productive and innovative," he continued.






Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State owned university (Universitas Gajah Mada/UGM)*
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Visits UGM, UGM Students Show Off Defense Technology Innovation​
> View attachment 813496
> 
> 
> Friday, February 4, 2022
> 
> Yogyakarta – During the visit of the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Prabowo Subianto to Gadjah Mada University (UGM) on Friday (4/2), the UGM academic community displayed several technological development innovations in the agricultural sector that had been successfully made.
> 
> Several innovations in the defense sector displayed by UGM include the Fiachra Aeromapper UAV, Gama V2 Amphibious UAV, Pasopati Missile, Palapa S-1 Drone, and Geospatial Artificial Intelligence (GEOAI) for the defense and security sector. security.
> 
> Azhar Aulia Rasidin (22), a 2017 UGM Mechanical Engineering student who helped develop the Palapa S-1 Drone, said that the drone was used for surveillance. The drone, which has a cruising range of about 500 kilometers in six hours and can reach a height of 1 kilometer, has been developed since 2021 by the UGM Force Team.
> 
> "This is for monitoring areas, such as forest fires. The most prominent advantage of this drone is the ability to take off directly vertically. So we can immediately reach the height we want to continue to move forward. Straight from there," said Azhar.
> 
> "For defense, it might be in the border area, to monitor the border area, if for example there is something suspicious, it can be reported immediately," he continued.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ditya Farhaz (21) student of the Faculty of Mechanical Engineering UGM class of 2019 who helped develop the Pasopati Missile said that this missile is capable of targeting low targets and is not detected by radar.
> 
> "As a silent target target for low altitude so as not to be detected by radar," said Ditya.
> 
> He explained that this missile has been researched by UGM students since 2016-2017 with the result that it can fly a distance of about 5 kilometers with a maximum speed of 130 kilometers per hour with an altitude of 100 meters.
> 
> On this occasion, Defense Minister Prabowo appreciated the defense technology innovation from UGM. For this reason, a collaboration between the Ministry of Defense and UGM has been signed on the implementation of educational, research and technology activities that support national defense.
> 
> “The Ministry of Defense will work closely with UGM. Same with our cooperation with other universities. We really need the results of research, the results of the work of our scientists. Our scientists are very decisive in developing technology for the Indonesian people," said Defense Minister Prabowo.
> 
> “That's why I came to campus and talked to the professors to find out where we could work together. Where can we help and synergize the capabilities that exist on campuses. We help and we encourage them so that they are more productive and innovative," he continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kemhan.go.id












*Pasopati cruise missile*


----------



## Indos

Indonesia to develop $4bn polysilicon industry to boost solar panel production​






January 25, 2022

RIYADH: Indonesia will establish a $4 billion polysilicon industry amid efforts to boost solar panel production.

Polysilicon is a vital material for solar panels, and prices soared to a 10-year high in 2021, driving local solar firms to boost production of the material.

Indonesia is seeking to boost industry production in the country at lower levels than prevailing market prices as it seeks a move away from fossil fuels towards green energy instead, Bloomberg reported.

The Asian country also has a wish to generate 5.3 gigawatts by 2030 through vast solar panel installations.

Two plants are already in progress as a result of a collaboration between potential investors and domestic firms, Bloomberg reported, citing Septian Hario Seto, a deputy for mining and investment at the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment.

The first plant, worth $800 million, will be located in Batang, Central Java. It is set to open in the third quarter of 2022 and has an estimated production of 40,000 tons of polysilicon in its preliminary phase.

The second plant has an accumulated worth of $3.2 billion and is set to open in North Kalimantan with an estimated production of 160,000 tons of polysilicon.

This is expected to bring about a phase of excess supply in the country soon.









Indonesia to develop $4bn polysilicon industry to boost solar panel production


RIYADH: Indonesia will establish a $4 billion polysilicon industry amid efforts to boost solar panel production. Polysilicon is a vital material for solar panels, and prices soared to a 10-year high in 2021, driving local solar firms to boost production of the material. Indonesia is seeking to...




www.arabnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

10 Priorities for Defend ID, Develop Fighters, Tanks to Rockets​





Arief Rahman Hakim
03 Feb 2022, 17:15 WIB

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta* President Joko Widodo has officially signed Government Regulation No. 5 of 2022 as the basic basis for the formation of the Defense Industry BUMN Holding (Indhan) on 12 January 2022. There are 10 priority programs that are the target of this defense BUMN holding .

Holding Defend ID will carry out at least 10 priorities, namely business development through global partnerships, maintenance, repair & overhaul (MRO) business development.

Then the integration of dimensions, digitalization and ERP implementation, restructuring of financial & liabilities management, streamlining of Subsidiaries, implementation of shared services for all holding members, as well as conducting joint research and innovation through the establishment of IDMRI (Indonesia Defense & Manufacturing Research Institute).

Furthermore, optimizing human resources, integrating the defense industry's ecosystem and supply chain through cooperation with the entire defense industry. Both in tiers 2, 3 and 4, as well as increasing TKDN ( local content) for various superior products of Holding BUMN Indhan (defense industry).

President Director of PT Len Industri (Persero), Bobby Rasyidin said the holding could minimize product overlap between Defend ID members. Len as holding parent plays a role in realizing _interoperability_ or integrating the electronics of the 3 TNI dimensions, both land, sea, and air.

"Len focuses on platforms and MRO which determine the superiority of the main weapon system (defense equipment), and the integration of various national defense systems (Network Centric Warfare) with defense radar and underwater sensing as priority programs," he said in an official statement, Thursday (3/3). /2/2022).

Then, Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) focused on developing airborne and MRO platforms with fighter aircraft , missiles, and drones as priority programs. PAL Indonesia focuses on developing marine and MRO platforms with submarines as its priority program.

Then, Pindad focused on developing ground and MRO platforms as well as providing weapons and munitions with medium tanks and rockets as its priority program.

In addition, Dahana focuses on developing energetic materials or explosives for all dimensions with propellant as its priority program.









10 Prioritas Defend ID, Kembangkan Pesawat Tempur, Tank hingga Roket


Holding Defend ID akan menjalankan setidaknya 10 prioritas, yaitu business development melalui global partnership, pengembangan bisnis Maintenance, Repair & Overhaul (MRO).




www.liputan6.com


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> View attachment 813499
> 
> View attachment 813498
> 
> 
> *Pasopati cruise missile*
> 
> View attachment 813500
> 
> View attachment 813501
> 
> View attachment 813502



Calling it a cruise missile is misleading. I saw the video and it resembles a Kamikaze drone more than an actual cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Calling it a cruise missile is misleading. I saw the video and it resembles a Kamikaze drone more than an actual cruise missile.



Well drone and cruise missile have so many similarity, the development of drone for instant will help developing cruise missile like in flight control system (FCS), and others. Drone can be autopilot as well like cruise missile and fly based on its flight path.

Yup the video you watched is the 2017 test which is at that time there is no booster using rocket for the taking off phase like in many cruise missile, it is now having that rocket booster as you can read on the original article using Indonesian language, I just erased that "rocket take off" word in this English translated article.

Cruise missile also use turbo jet same like this one built by UGM, actually the brain of the development is the lecture who is Phd (in electronics if I am not mistaken), graduated from one of Japan Universities for his Doctoral degree.

As we know, Indonesian Aerospace and other national companies, including PT LEN Industry also develop cruise missile under one consortium. I hope the experience taken by UGM to develop this small cruise missile can be used for the bigger cruise missile currently being developed by Indonesian Aerospace, particularly in the electronic part.


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Well drone and cruise missile have so many similarity, the development of drone for instant will help developing cruise missile like in flight control system (FCS), and others. Drone can be autopilot as well like cruise missile and fly based on its flight path.
> 
> Yup the video you watched is the 2017 test which is at that time there is no booster using rocket for the taking off phase like in many cruise missile, it is now having that rocket booster as you can read on the original article using Indonesian language, I just erased that "rocket take off" word in this English translated article.
> 
> Cruise missile also use turbo jet same like this one built by UGM, actually the brain of the development is the lecture who is Phd (in electronics if I am not mistaken), graduated from one of Japan Universities for his Doctoral degree.
> 
> As we know, Indonesian Aerospace and other national companies, including PT LEN Industry also develop cruise missile under one consortium. I hope the experience taken by UGM to develop this small cruise missile can be used for the bigger cruise missile currently being developed by Indonesian Aerospace, particularly in the electronic part.


Any info on the type of engine used and the potential payload + range?


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Any info on the type of engine used and the potential payload + range?



About Indonesian Aerospace lead consortium cruise missile program ? No information is available for public yet, maybe we should wait for November as the program may be revealed in Indo Defense event.

At least we know the design has been tested in wind tunnel for quite long

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Pindad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

5 state owned defense companies leaders under Defense ID holding made a meeting in Jakarta at 21 February 2022 and discuss about the strategy that the holding should take to make Indonesia reach independency in defense equipment acquisition.


----------



## Indos

Joint Venture of state owned company (PT Pindad) and foreign company (FNSS/Turkey)

*Harimau Medium Tank*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT INKA exports 262 cargo carriages to New Zealand















Company profile


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, the legal process of making a holding company of 5 state owned companies working in defense sector has been completed. From 2 March 2022, PT LEN Industry has officially become the lead company in the holding company which name is Defense ID.







Previously all the 5 SOE companies leaders along with stake holders in SOE Ministry were discussing the right strategy to make Indonesia achieve independency in defense equipment procurement for Indonesian Armed Force.


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

Note: The ship design is made by state owned company, PT PAL Indonesia


Indonesia starts construction of 3rd of 5 PC-60 patrol boats ordered in 2021​MARCH 07, 2022
Facebook




The PC-60 patrol boat. Photo c/o PT Caputra Mitra Sejati.



The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) has ordered five new fast patrol boats based on the indigenous PC-60 design.

These new boats are expected to be assigned with the TNI-AL's Fleet 1 protecting the country's western region.

The first two boats have been awarded to PT Caputra Mitra Sejati based in Banten, and are expected to be launched in August 2022.

The third boat of the batch was awarded to Indonesian shipbuilder PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati based in Batam, and held its 1st Steel Cutting Ceremony on 04 March 2022.

Two more are still yet to be awarded to shipbuilders.

According to TNI-AL Deputy Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Ahmad Heri Purwanto, the patrol boats are an important element in the TNI-AL's fleet, and also has strategic implications for the overall national defense posture.

He also stressed the economic value of the construction of these boats by local shipyards, which helps provide jobs for the shipyards and its workers.

The PC-60 is a derivative of the KCR-60 design but will only be armed with guns. 

It has a length of 60 meters, a draught of 2.72 meters and a beam of 8.5 meters. Powered by two MTU 20V400M73 diesel engines with an output of 3,200 kilowatts, the boat reaches a top speed of 24 knots and an endurance of 8 days at 17 knots cruising speed..

The PC-60 has a standard crew of 55 sailors and officers.

The boat is armed with a 40mm Oto Melara naval gun, and two 12.7mm FN Herstal heavy machine guns. It also has a rigid-hull inflatable boat (RHIB) that can be used for visit, boat and search operations at sea.









Indonesia starts construction of 3rd of 5 PC-60 patrol boats ordered in 2021


The PC-60 patrol boat. Photo c/o PT Caputra Mitra Sejati. The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) has ordered five new fast patrol boats based on the...




www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Pindad *rocket and missile launcher


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502179303198695425


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501515302407860230
*Private sector*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502511947946012674
KRI Teluk Palu is operationalized, builder PT Daya Radar Utama, Design by state owned shipbuilder PT Dok Kodja Bahari (DKB)














Spesifikasi KRI Teluk Palu-523, Alutsista TNI AL yang Baru Diresmikan


Adapun KRI Teluk Palu-523 memiliki daya tampung 360 prajurit, 115 personel anak buah kapal (ABK), dan 6 kru Helly.




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

KRI Teluk Palu has the same design with this ship built by state owned company, PT Dok Kodja Bahari (DKB). Many ships with this design has been made by both SOE and private own shipbuiders. PT DKB is the design developer.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *State owned company
> 
> PT Pindad *rocket and missile launcher
> 
> View attachment 822978


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT LEN Industri*


----------



## Indos

*From SIPRI*






Just want to put tank turret production in Indonesia for Badak Pindad IFV and Harimau medium tank. Conducted by PT Pindad.

About Bushmaster and Pandur 2 based on recent revelation by Alman Helvas, former Jane Defense representative for Indonesia, the contract is failed, all IFV and APC for Indonesian army will be sourced from local defense industry, PT Pindad


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia-Turkey medium tank, Harimau/Kaplan MT*

Tested in Middle East and South East Asian environment


----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

First Steel Cutting and Keel Laying Ceremony for Indonesian Navy new PC-60 Patrol Craft at PT Palindo Marine - Batam.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT LEN Industri

Len's Contribution in Building Independence Defense Technology with Tactical Data Link (TDL)*

Bandung (18/03/2022) – Coordination between land, sea, and air forces and all their combat components is the key to the success of a mission. However, the complexity of the various types of main weapons systems (defense equipment) used, as well as the tactical situation that can always change can complicate coordination and make it difficult to obtain a current and valid combat situation or situational awareness.

This is where the role of a Tactical Data Link (TDL) system supports operational effectiveness by distributing information via radio waves or data cables equipped with certain data security standards.

President Director of PT Len Industri (Persero) Bobby Rasyidin explained, "With the spirit of independence in defense technology, Len has succeeded in developing the Communication Tactical Data Link System (CTDLS) which has been used both in joint exercises and military operations in Indonesia. We call this CTDLS Link ID in the air dimension, then NCS Link ID in the sea dimension."






The development of CTDLS Link ID was motivated by the need for supervision and security that could reach the entire territory of the Republic of Indonesia by the Indonesian Air Force. Therefore, interoperability between TNI-AU defense equipment is needed in carrying out joint operations involving various defense equipment. 

Len as the parent of the Defense Industry BUMN Holding (Indhan) Defend ID is consistent in building this strategic independence and competence and will continue to be developed in the future according to his needs.

"CTDLS Link ID has the function of distributing combat information tactical data, creating a uniform and comprehensive picture of the combat situation between units, and improving decision-making and coordination capabilities so that military operations can be more effective with a high success rate," Bobby explained. 

Since 2015, Len's CTDLS has been used in maritime patrol aircraft, the Indonesian Air Force's command and control center (Puskodal), as well as several units of the Indonesian Navy's KCR Ships.

CTDLS Link ID has a Domestic Component Level (TKDN) percentage of more than 50%. 

This success makes Len an experienced domestic company and is very ready to build and implement the C5ISR integrated defense system concept (Command, Control, Communication, Computer, Cyber, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance) according to the doctrine and needs of TNI defense in Indonesia.

Supporting the NCW Modern Warfare Doctrine and Tactical Data Communication Sovereignty

The main difference between the modern Network Centric Warfare (NCW) doctrine and the old Platform Centric Warfare doctrine is that all platforms/elements are connected in a data communication network, so that tactical data exchange can be carried out to create wider, faster and more accurate situational awareness. So Len's role here is as a system integrator for all dimensions.

“The implementation of a tactical data communication system or Tactical Data Link (TDL) plays an important role in the NCW concept. A country should have its own sovereign tactical data communication system," he said.


The technological novelty in the CTDLS Link ID system developed by Len is the existence of a new national tactical data communication protocol standard, namely Link ID.


In addition, the design of the communication system is in accordance with the needs of the TNI doctrine and the ease of configuration in accordance with the diversity of defense equipment owned by the TNI.

The development of CTDLS Link ID begins with conducting technology research including system design, software design, hardware design, and concept definition. After that proceed with the implementation of the system.

CTDLS Link ID is able to integrate various types of the diverse population of Indonesian defense equipment, both domestically made defense equipment and defense equipment originating from the West Block and East Block.

Potential types of defense equipment that can be interconnected using CTDLS Link ID and NCS Link ID include:

Indonesian Air Force: Transport Aircraft, Heli Aircraft, UAV Aircraft, Air Attack Repellents, Fighter Aircraft, GCI Radar

Indonesian Navy: Frigates, Corvettes, Missile Speed Boats, Patrol Boats, Fast Patrol Boats

TN I AD: Main Battle Tanks, Light Combat Tanks, Armored Combat Vehicles, Personnel Transport Vehicles, Tactical Command Vehicles.

March 18, 2022





__





Kontribusi Len dalam Membangun Kemandirian Teknologi Pertahanan dengan Tactical Data Link (TDL) | PT Len Industri (Persero)







www.len.co.id


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT LEN Industri*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420253554405642241


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency

90-95 meters OPV program

ON 14 MAR 2022*





BRIN – TNI AL Exploring Cooperation in Construction of Patrol Ships​
Surabaya, Public Relations of BRIN. The National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN) through the Hydrodynamic Technology Research Center (PRTH) and the Surabaya Hydrodynamic Technology Laboratory received a visit from the Head of the Indonesian Navy's Research and Development Agency (KADISLITBANGAL). The visit was in order to follow up on cooperation in the manufacture of Patrol Vessels.

The Patrol Vessel, also known as the _Offshore Patrol Vessel_ (OPV), will be used to monitor Indonesian waters and strengthen defense equipment in the Indonesian Navy. During his visit, the Indonesian Navy reviewed and witnessed the hydrodynamic testing of the OPV 90 ship at the BRIN Hydrodynamic Technology Laboratory, Friday (11/03).

_Seakeeping_ and _maneuvering_ demo tests were carried out in the MOB ( _Managing Ocean Basin_ ) pond, then continued with a discussion of the various test results of the OPV ship model. 

_Seakeeping_ testing is a ship model test that aims to obtain data on the ability to maneuver ships or other floating structures when facing ocean waves from various directions.

While the ship model maneuver testing aims to obtain data on the diameter of the ship when it rotates. Testing of this maneuver was carried out in the PRTH test pool.

The Head of the Surabaya BRIN Office, Muryadin, in his presentation conveyed various results of testing the OPV ship model such as _resistance, self propulsion, seakeeping_ and _maneuvering_ tests .

“The resistance test is the force imposed on the ship when it moves forward at a certain speed. The test is carried out at a speed of 14-31, after the test, an extrapolation process is carried out so that the measured test data and the results of the extrapolation are obtained," explained Muryadin.

In addition, there is a _Performance prediction_ which is a combination of resistance and _propulsion_ testing to get the results of the analysis of the speed requirements of the engine to be installed on the ship. Muryadin added, the results of the _performance prediction_ will be asked by _the propeller group_ to determine _the properties_ and design of the propeller used.

"Between the test results and the time of trial, the accuracy is around 3 percent, the results achieved are in accordance with the standard. As for the numerical accuracy, the accuracy can be up to 5-10 percent," said Muryadin.






Kadislitbangal, First Admiral Agus Karminto conveyed various problems faced in planning the ship design. Therefore, BRIN was appointed as the design planner of the ship to be made.

"We hope that the BRIN Hydrodynamics Technology Research Center can help with ship design problems so far, and then we can schedule a meeting to detail the cooperation plan," said Agus. (aml/ed: sao) 









BRIN – TNI AL Jajaki Kerja Sama Pembangunan Kapal Patroli


Surabaya, Humas BRIN. Badan Riset dan Inovasi Nasional (BRIN) melalui Pusat Riset Teknologi Hidrodinamika (PRTH) dan Laboratorium Teknologi Hidrodinamika Surabaya menerima kunjungan dari Kepala Dinas…




www.brin.go.id


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

LEN strives to optimize opportunities for strategic partnership in G20​March 19 2022





A screenshot of PT LEN's finance and human resources director Indarto Pamoengkas during a webinar on topic “The 2022 G20 National Seminar” in Jakarta on Saturday (March 19. 2022). (ANTARA/ Juwita Trisna Rahayu)


Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT LEN Industri is optimizing opportunities offered during the G20 Presidency to cooperate with local and foreign enterprises, LEN's finance and human resources director, Indarto Pamoengkas, stated.

“We are actively participating and optimizing opportunities in the G20 event to seek potential partners, both local and foreign,” Pamoengkas remarked during a webinar on “The 2022 G20 National Seminar” here on Saturday.

There are abundant opportunities that the G20 forum can offer to business players, especially to bolster global strategic partnership, according to the director.

Further cooperation is required for the stated-owned enterprise, that currently leads the DEFEND.ID holding, to achieve its target of ranking among the top 50 global defense companies, with a revenue Rp31.8 trillion by 2024.

“We are optimistic of meeting the target by 2024 by cooperating with big players abroad,” he affirmed.

*Related news: LEN industri to start offering rooftop photovoltaic in 2019*

PT LEN is also among the 28 state-owned firms involved in the G20 Working Group that is focusing on trade, investment and industry as well as energy sustainability.

DEFEND.ID holding comprises PT Len Industri, PT Dahana, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, and PT Pal Indonesia

Each company’s targets should be in line with G20’s three key agendas: having high impacts on Environmental, Social and Governance (ESG); having high international values; and being able to be showcased in 2022, he explained.

In terms of strategic implementation of energy transition this year, PT LEN is developing its business lines on renewable energy, solar panels, solar power plants, solar-based transceiver station (BTS), and electric vehicles.


*Related news: BRIN pushes G20 collaboration for sustainable biodiversity management*

PT Dahana is developing a rooftop solar power plant to help reduce carbon emissions and save electricity. PT Pal Indonesia is designing vessels with biodiesel-fueled engines using B20, or a 20-percent blend of biodiesel.

PT Dirgantara Indonesia is developing bio-avtur, or aviation turbine fuel, for CN235 aircraft under a cooperation. PT Pindad is developing electric military vehicles, such as _Rantis Maung Elektrik_ and electric motorbikes.

Meanwhile, Pamoengkas highlighted the holding's contribution to G20, including green military through electric vehicle development, solar-based charging stations, bioavtur J2.4 utilization from conventional avtur to fuel turboprop-engine aircraft, hospital vessels (BRS), and barge mounted power plant (BMPP) to increase effectiveness and efficiency in building power plants in the country and explosive material production made with B3 waste and smokeless propellant composite development.









LEN strives to optimize opportunities for strategic partnership in G20 - ANTARA News


PT LEN Industri is optimizing opportunities offered during the G20 Presidency to cooperate with local and foreign enterprises, LEN's finance and human ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Private sector*

PT Caputra Batam launched 2 PC 60 ship/boat Today. The design is similar with KCR 60 meter designed and produced by PT PAL Indonesia ( currently 8 vessels are in service).

The different is just PC 60 ship doesnt use missile, and will only be armed with missile during emergency/war situation.

There are KCR 40 missile boats as well, the number in service is 17 vessels


----------



## Indos

Pindad Anoa APC


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT INKA, train manufacturer, made small container that can be used by small and medium size companies to transport their goods/fishery products


----------



## Indos

The commitment of Jokowi for all ministry to prioritize local products is strong


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Pindad Badak


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT PAL Indonesia* will build additional production workshops for complete submarine building program in PT PAL Indonesia facility.


----------



## Indos

KRAS Will Increase Ownership in Krakatau Posco to 50%​MARKET - Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia
21 January 2022 10:10






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* State-owned steel producer PT Krakatau Steel Tbk (KRAS) will increase its ownership in a joint venture (JV) with Posco, PT Krakatau Posco (PTKP) to 50%. This increase in ownership will be carried out by adding capital to the company.

Based on the disclosure of information released by the company, the capital to be added is in the form of land and a hot strip mill (HSM) 2 factory and all equipment, facilities, infrastructure or other things standing on the land.

After this transaction, Krakatau Steel's ownership in PTKP will increase to 50% non-controlling, from the current 30% ownership position and 70% ownership in Posco.

The company with Posco and PTKP have signed a Memorandum of In-Kind Transaction Procedure Agreement (MITPA) on December 31, 2021 for the proposed transaction.

The total value for this proposed transaction is US$ 265 million or around Rp. 3.78 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp. 14,300/US$). Later, Krakatau Steel will acquire 422,800 new Series B shares with a nominal value of US$ 166 with a total value of US$ 70.18 million.

In this asset transfer, KRAS will also transfer its debts worth US$ 246.98 million or Rp. 3.53 trillion to PTKP. Because currently the HSM2 facility is being pledged as collateral to Commerzbank-AKA.

With this transaction, the company will benefit from a decrease in the value of liabilities and an increase in share ownership as well as additional income from this joint venture.

In addition, PTKP will also receive cash compensation of US$ 90 million (Rp 1.28 trillion) which will be used for restructuring and supporting working capital as well as obtaining non-cash compensation in the form of eliminating derivative obligations in article 3.4 of the Cooperation Agreement (JVA).

Completion of this transaction will wait for a number of requirements, starting from the approval of the Krakatau Steel, POSCO and PTKP corporations, approval of Krakatau Steel and PTKP creditors, PTKP's due diligence on the HSM #2 Facility, and JVA amendments.









KRAS Bakal Tambah Kepemilikan di Krakatau Posco Jadi 50%


Krakatau Steel akan menambah kepemilikannya di perusahaan patungan (joint venture/JV) dengan Posco, PT Krakatau Posco (PTKP) menjadi 50%.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Steel*











*Krakatau Posco*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company and foreign owned company

*
Krakatau Posco to Build US$3.7 Billion New Plant​By Editorial Team 04/04/2022









Krakatau Posco to Build US$3.7 Billion New Plant | D-Insights


The Cilegon government is targeting Rp 52.6 trillion or US$3.7 billion in investments from Krakatau Posco's new steel plant project. The new facility will increase Krakatau Steel's steel production to 10 million tons by 2025.




dinsights.katadata.co.id





--------------------------------------------

Previous years news


Krakatau Steel, Posco South Korea to Realize Rp53tn Investment Next Year​





Translator: 
Ririe Ranggasari​Editor: 
Laila Afifa​21 September 2021 20:25 WIB

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Krakatau Steel and Pohang Iron and Steel Company—or Posco—from South Korea will realize US$3.7 billion worth of new investments or around Rp53 trillion next year. President director Silmy Karim said that the purpose of this investment is to pursue the steel cluster production target.

"A steel cluster [with a capacity of] up to 10 million tons [per year] will be realized in 2022," Silmy said in a video from the Presidential Secretariat's YouTube channel on Tuesday, September 21.

The investment comprises US$700 million for increasing the production capacity of hot rolled coin (HRC) derivatives and US$3 billion for adding steel production facilities on the upstream side.

Silmy said that, in five years from 2014, steel consumption per capita in Indonesia continued to grow from 50 kilograms per year to 71 kilograms per year, or at a rate of 40 percent.

As one of the steps to increase production capacity, Krakatau Steel has just completed the construction of its Hot Strip Mill 2 (HSM 2) factory. Located in Cilegon, the factory—built with an investment of US$521 million—began operating in 2021 with a production capacity of 1.5 million tons of HRC.









Krakatau Steel, Posco South Korea to Realize Rp53tn Investment Next Year


Krakatau Steel and Pohang Iron and Steel Company-or Posco-from South Korea will realize US$3.7 billion worth of new investments next year.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT WIKA Industri and Konstruksi

EV Motorcycle*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT Boma Bisma Indra* ( Heavy Industry and Engine manufacturer )


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company


PT BUKAKA *(Heavy Industry and power plant builder)

Finishing building Poso Hydro powerplant in Poso, Central Sulawesi island and Malea Hydro powerplant in Toraja, South Sulawesi, in February 2022






Manufacturing steel bridge






Manufacturing Garbarata (Aerodrome)


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pertamina, an energy company, will upgrade 5 existing refineries with total investment around 20 billion USD which will add the production capacity from 1 million barrel of oil per day into 2 million barrel per day. The upgrade also will allow the refineries to process all kind of oil types and improve the gasoline quality into Euro 5. One of the refinery which is Balikpapan refinery will complete the upgrading in May and can get Russian oil.

PT Pertamina will also build new refinery in Tuban which cost is 190 trillion Rupiah ( 12 billion USD). If completed, it can produce around 300.000 barrel of gasoline/diesel fuel per day and produce chemical product around 3600 ton per day.


----------



## Indos

05 APRIL 2022

Indonesia establishes consortium to reverse engineer anti-ship missile​by Ridzwan Rahmat

An Indonesian consortium mainly comprising state-owned enterprises has been established to reverse engineer an anti-ship missile type with a view of establishing the capability in-country.

The consortium is led by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense's (MoD's) Directorate for Technology and Defense Industry and includes state-owned enterprises namely aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia, defence electronics enterprise PT Len, explosives manufacturer PT Dahana, and heavy vehicles and ammunition producer PT Pindad.

Meanwhile, the two private enterprises that have been named as part of the consortium are defence software company PT Mulia Laksana Utama and unmanned aerial vehicles manufacturer PT Aero Terra Indonesia. An agreement to formalise the consortium was signed on 1 April, the Indonesian MoD said in a statement on 2 April.

Among matters that were formalised include the scope of work that each company will be involved in and the tests and certification processes that will be carried out at various stages of the weapon's dismantling.

“We hope that the mastering of this technology will eventually lead to the existence of an indigenous anti-ship missile industry and the ability to produce the weapon in-country to support the armed forces' objectives of preserving the country's sovereignty,” the MoD said in the statement.

The MoD statement stopped short of disclosing the type of missiles that will be involved in the reverse engineering process. However, an image accompanying its statement closely resembled the C-705 medium-range anti-ship missile manufactured by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).






Indonesia establishes consortium to reverse engineer anti-ship missile


An Indonesian consortium mainly comprising state-owned enterprises has been established to reverse engineer an anti-ship missile type with a view of establishing the...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*Government Research Agency (BRIN) and private owned company*


Ministry to develop two 50-metre fisheries surveillance ships​3 hours ago






Illustration: A marine surveillance ship. (ANTARA/HO-KKP).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - An official of the Ministry of Marine and Fisheries confirmed that the ministry would develop two 50-metre fisheries surveillance ships equipped with anti-illegal fishing technology that would enhance fisheries monitoring activities in Indonesia.

The ministry's Director General of Marine and Fisheries Resources Monitoring Rear Admiral Adin Nurawaluddin said that the two surveillance ships would be equipped with sophisticated equipment.

"The (ship) technology will be developed to enhance illegal fishing monitoring, this includes the fitting of a rope cutter that can cut the fishnet to disrupt illegal fishing practices," Nurawaluddin said in his statement received here on Sunday.

Some features that will be fitted on the ships are a 360° overview wheelhouse to allow the ship captain to monitor all sides around the ship, a water cannon, a sea rider that is able to accommodate up to five people, as well a fin stabiliser and interceptors that will make ship cruise more stable, he revealed.

*Related news: Indonesia, Australia agree to eradicate illegal fishing*

The director general said that the class II surveillance ship development will be carried out in collaboration with the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN), and the ship model had been earlier tested at the agency's Hydrodynamic Technology Research Centre in Surabaya, East Java.

"The ship will be faster and more stable than earlier ships with the same class," Nurawaluddin remarked.

The two ships will be constructed by Batam-based PT Palindo Marine shipyard and are expected to be completed in 2023, he said.

The Police's Directorate of Corruption Crimes, the Attorney General Office, the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK), the Finance and Development Monitoring Agency (BPKP), the Government Goods and Services Procurement Policy Agency (LKPP), and the Ministry of Industry will be involved to supervise the surveillance ship development, the director general noted.

"The provision of the two surveillance ships will be supervised (by relevant agencies) to ensure adherence to prevailing laws," Nurawaluddin said.

Earlier, Minister of Marine and Fisheries Sakti Wahyu Trenggono affirmed the ministry's commitment to enhancing surveillance technology for marine resources monitoring.









Ministry to develop two 50-metre fisheries surveillance ships - ANTARA News


An official of the Ministry of Marine and Fisheries confirmed that the ministry would develop two 50-metre fisheries surveillance ships equipped with ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

AMX Tank Upgrade Program*

AMX 13/105 upgrade by PT PINDAD


----------



## Indos

*Pindad made Rifle*


Soldiers from Charlie Troop, 2nd Squadron, 14th Cavalry Regiment, 2nd Infantry Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, practice close quarter battle at Cicalengka, Indonesia, March 12, 2022. Integrated platoons practiced close quarter battle while being shown the technique that the U.S. Army used to clear buildings. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Daniel Proper, 25th Infantry Division)

(Pindad SS2 V5)





Pindad SS2 V2


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies and Government Research Agency




*


----------



## Indos

*AlhamduliLLAH*​​Indonesia Secures $15b Investment for Electric Battery Industry​BY :LONA OLAVIA
APRIL 19, 2022





This 2019 file photo shows two electric cars waiting for their turn at a charging station operated by the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) in South Tangerang, Banten. (Antara Photo/Muhammad Iqbal)



*Jakarta*. Industri Baterai Indonesia, an electric battery joint venture of state-owned miners and energy companies, announced two-part investments from Chinese and South Korean companies worth $15 billion to develop an electric vehicle battery ecosystem in the country.

The company, also known as Indonesia Battery Corporation (IBC), is a subsidiary of the state mining holding company Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Mind ID), utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN), state energy company Pertamina, and state miner Antam.

The first part of the investment concerns one of the company's parent companies Antam with a Chinese corporation, Ningbo Contemporary Brunp Lygend (CBL), for the integrated electric vehicle battery project initiative. The second partnership is with LG Energy Solution, a South Korean company.

IBC President Director Toto Nugroho said the strategic partnership would accelerate the development of a sustainable electric vehicle ecosystem in Indonesia.

"With this integrated battery industry, it is hoped that it can accelerate the growth of the electric vehicle ecosystem," Toto said in a statement on Monday.

"This is expected to accelerate the growth of the electric vehicle ecosystem, create new jobs, increase the use of domestic raw materials, and increase the use of batteries for other needs," he said.

Antam President Director Nico Kanter said the partnership is the first step to developing Indonesia's electric vehicle battery ecosystem.

"Antam supports the government's initiatives for developing electric vehicle batteries to develop an integrated battery downstream industry and increase the added value of Indonesia's mineral commodities in a more strategic direction," Nico said.

Mind ID President Director Hendi Prio Santoso also expressed his appreciation for the historical moment of downstream mining at Mind ID Group and thanked the various parties who have worked hard to realize this partnership.

"Antam, IBC, with CBL and LGES can continue cooperation to a more implementable level and bring benefits to all," Hendi said.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said this was a good step for Indonesia to become a significant electric vehicle battery industry player. "This is an important step for Indonesia to become one of the largest battery industry players in the world," Luhut said.

Pahala Nugraha Mansury, a deputy minister of state-owned enterprises, said the partnership is one of the ministry's most strategic initiatives. "The development of the electric vehicle battery ecosystem initiative allows Indonesia to enter the global supply chain of the battery industry which is very important for people around the world," said Pahala.









Indonesia Secures $15b Investment for Electric Battery Industry


IBC obtains two-part investments from Chinese and South Korean companies worth $15 billion to develop an electric battery ecosystem.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Defend ID Aims to Join World's Top 50 Defense Companies by 2024​BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA
APRIL 20, 2022





President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, State-Owned Enterprise Minister Erick Thohir at Defense ID launch in Surabaya on April 20, 2022.

*Jakarta. *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo recently launched Defend ID, a state-owned defense holding company that has already set its sights on several ambitious goals, including being on the list of the top 50 defense companies in the world by 2024.

“I have taken a note of [Defend ID’s] promises. The first is for Defend ID to enter the world’s top 50 defense companies. The second is to boost our domestic component use and lower defense equipment imports,” Jokowi said when launching Defend ID in Surabaya on Wednesday.
Jokowi expressed his hope that Defend ID could increase domestic component use in flagship defense products from the current 41 percent to 100 percent. The president also called for Defend ID to become part of the global defense supply chain. But the state-owned holding should prioritize meeting the domestic demand first before trying to capture the global market.

"We should build a self-reliant defense industry at once. And drive the domestic defense industry to become fully prepared to enter a new era of competition, and able to meet the main defense needs to protect our sovereignty," Jokowi said.

Electronics maker Len Industri becomes the holding company to Defend ID, which encompasses four other state-owned enterprises, namely arms producer Pindad, aircraft maker Dirgantara Indonesia, naval shipbuilder PAL Indonesia, and explosives manufacturer Dahana.

At the sidelines of the event, Defend ID president director Bobby Rasyidin reiterated the holding's goal to be among the world's top 50 defense companies by 2024. Indonesia's defense industry, however, has even yet to crack the Top 100.

"In 2024, the domestic component used for our key technologies will exceed 50 percent. Hopefully, by that year, we will have a self-reliant defense industry," Bobby said.

Bobby said Defend ID's launch could attract both domestic and foreign investment into the country's defense sector, which investors did not take much notice of.

"But if we take a look at the conflicts abroad, the defense budget has skyrocketed by 200-300 percent. So this industry makes an attractive investment," he added.









Defend ID Aims to Join World's Top 50 Defense Companies by 2024


The state-owned defense holding company also seeks to boost domestic component use in key technologies.




jakartaglobe.id





*During the event, there are several announcement of new contracts and cooperation as well :

The launch of DEFEND ID*

1. Contract of 13 GCI radar with Defense ID (PT LEN Industry)
2. Contract of small ammunition production with PT Pindad
3. Contract of MRO work for 12 C 130 Hercules with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace)
4. MOU with PT PAL Indonesia for MRO, upgrade, and modernization of 41 Indonesian Navy warships ( value is 1.1 billion USD )
5. Cooperation agreement between PT LEN Industry with Thales (France)
6. MOU between PT Pindad and FNSS (Turkey) for AAV vehicles production.
7. The launch of 3 missile boats 60 meter (KCR 60) by PT PAL Indonesia
8. Inaguration of Elemented Detonator factory operation (PT Dahana)


----------



## Indos

Current programs that could propel Defense ID into top 50 defense companies in the world I would say in majority own by Indonesia Aerospace

1. KF21/IFX






2. MALE UCAV Elang Hitam






3. N 219






4. Rhan 122 B rocket. Defense Ministry only order small quantity of the rocket every year despite Indonesian Aerospace has capacity to produce it in very large quantity every year.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

--------------------------------------------


LG-led consortium pushing for US$9 bln battery supply chain project in Indonesia​*All News* 11:29 April 18, 2022
SHARE LIKE SAVE PRINT 
FONT SIZE

SEOUL, April 18 (Yonhap) -- A South Korean consortium led by LG has signed an initial agreement with Indonesia's state-run companies to push for a project worth around US$9 billion to establish an electric vehicle battery supply chain in the Southeast Asian country, a LG unit said Monday.

The nonbinding framework agreement was signed between the consortium, consisting of LG Energy Solution Ltd. (LGES), LG Chem Ltd., LX International Corp. and others, and an Indonesia mining company, PT Aneka Tambang, better known as Antam, and the Indonesia Battery Corp. (IBC) in Indonesia on Thursday, LGES said in a release.

Indonesian government officials from the Ministry of Investment and the Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises also attended the signing event.

The project seeks to establish an "end-to-end value chain" for EV batteries encompassing the procurement of raw materials, producing key components, such as precursors and cathode materials and manufacturing of battery cells, LGES said.

Indonesia is the world's largest producer of nickel, a key battery material in terms of reserves and output.

The announcement also comes at a time when battery makers are scurrying to secure the supply of key materials for lithium-ion batteries, primarily nickel whose content level determines battery performance, amid a price surge in raw materials.

"With this project, we expect to be able to enhance the battery business capabilities and profitability by stably securing competitive raw materials," LGES said.









LG-led consortium pushing for US$9 bln battery supply chain project in Indonesia | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, April 18 (Yonhap) -- A South Korean consortium led by LG has signed an initial agre...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

21 APRIL 2022

Naval Group offers to build two AIP submarines in Surabaya​by Ridzwan Rahmat






French shipbuilder Naval Group has offered to build two air-independent propulsion (AIP)-capable diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) in Surabaya for the Indonesian Navy.

According to presentation documents that have been provided to _Janes_ by an industry source, the vessels offered are a derivative of the Scorpene SSK, and Naval Group has offered to construct both submarines wholly in-country at PT PAL's facilities.

The Indonesian Navy operates a fleet of three South Korean-built Nagapasa-class SSKs that were commissioned between 2017 and 2021, and one German-made Cakra-class submarine that was inducted in 1981. A second Cakra-class submarine, KRI _Nanggala_ , was lost at sea in 2021.

The country also signed a contract for three more SSKs with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2019.

In addition to the vessels that have been ordered or are in service, the Indonesian Navy has an outstanding requirement for at least one more vessel as stipulated in the Indonesian NationalArmed Forces modernisation blueprint known as Minimum Essential Force (MEF). None of the submarines, which are ordered or are in service, feature AIP capabilities.

“Although AIP systems are presented as the non-nuclear solution to increase the submerged autonomy of conventional submarines, their origin is associated with navies that operate in restricted maritime spaces and without major oceanic ambitions,” said Naval Group in the presentation documents forwarded to _Janes_ .






Naval Group offers to build two AIP submarines in Surabaya


French shipbuilder Naval Group has offered to build two air-independent propulsion (AIP)-capable diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) in Surabaya for the Indonesian Navy.



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT INKA start delivering order coming from Madiun local administration


----------



## Indos

PT Len, Thales partner to advance Indonesia's C5ISR capabilities​*22 APRIL 2022

by Oishee Majumdar*

Bandung-based state-owned defence electronics firm PT Len Industri has signed an agreement with Thales to strengthen collaboration in defence technology developments to support Indonesia's defence modernisation plans.

In a joint media release on 21 April, the companies said they “will jointly explore and further develop solutions on topics including radars, command-and-control systems (C2), military satellites, C5ISR (command, control, computers, communications, cyber, intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance), electronic warfare (EW), UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles), and combat management systems (CMS)”.

The companies said the collaboration will involve transfer of technology for military and civilian radars. This includes local maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) activities, and the co-development of a national C2 radar.

Under the agreement, the companies intend to co-develop a ‘national' CMS based on Thales' TACTICOS CMS that is deployed on the Indonesian Navy's KRI _Usman-Harun_ multirole light frigate (MRLF), the companies added.






PT Len, Thales partner to advance Indonesia's C5ISR capabilities


Bandung-based state-owned defence electronics firm PT Len Industri has signed an agreement with Thales to strengthen collaboration in defence technology developments to...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

Quite lot defense cooperation with French companies due to the implementation of strategic cooperation between Indonesian government and France government.

During G20 summit in Italia, November 2022






France Defense Minister visited Jakarta, February 2022






France Foreign Minister visit Jakarta, 5 months ago


----------



## Indos

NEW PARTNERSHIP BETWEEN PT LEN INDUSTRI AND THALES SET TO REVOLUTIONISE INDONESIA’S DEFENCE SECTOR​20 APR 2022
DEFENCE INDONESIA

PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic partnership agreement for further collaboration on a wide array of defence-related topics including radars, military satellites, electronic warfare, UAVs and combat management systems.

The agreement was signed between both organisations on 20th April 2022 in Surabaya on the launch occasion of Indonesia’s defence modernisation plan, in the presence of Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto.

The joint collaboration on these topics aligns with Indonesia’s drive to modernise and restructure its defence capabilities in an increasingly complex threat environment.
*Indonesia has outlined an ambitious military modernisation plan through to the mid 2040s. The challenges of defending a vast archipelago amidst global threats support the country’s needs to focus more resources on strengthening its overall defence capabilities.*

In support of Indonesia’s strong military ambitions, PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic agreement for deeper collaboration in multiple defence topics. The agreement was signed in Surabaya on 20th April 2022, by _Mr. Bobby Rasyidin, President Director for PT Len Industri _and _Mr. Guy Bonassi, Senior Vice-President, Asia, Eurasia and Latin America for Thales_, with the event graced by _President of Indonesia, Mr. Joko Widodo; Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto_ and other dignitaries.

In the frame of this agreement, PT Len and Thales will jointly explore and further develop solutions on topics including radars, Command & Control systems, military satellites, C5ISR, electronic warfare, UAVs and Combat Management Systems. For radars, the collaboration will include the planned transfer of technology for military and civilian radars, including local MRO activities, and the co-development of a national Command & Control (C2) radar. 

Thales has been the leading partner of the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years, supplying combat systems for all warships in service. The strategic agreement will explore the co-development of a national Combat Management System (CMS) based on Thales’ TACTICOS CMS, currently deployed on the KRI Usman-Harun Multi-Role Light Frigate (MRLF).

With its strong credentials in radar technology and naval modernisation programmes, this agreement strengthens Thales’ industrial footprint in Indonesia, as a strategic partner to help the country reinforce its armed forces and defences across increasingly complex air and maritime domains. The agreement also affirms Thales’ commitment to building local expertise and growing its industrial footprint in Indonesia.



> We are delighted to extend our partnership with Thales and explore collaboration in these new topics that will bring advanced technologies and greater value to the Indonesian armed forces. This strategic agreement will pave the way for the growth of Indonesian industrial capabilities, as we jointly develop solutions that meet the needs and expectations of our local end-users.
> Bobby RASYIDIN, President Director,
> PT Len Industri​





> Thales aligns closely with Indonesia’s vision of building indigenous capabilities in the defence sector. We have enjoyed a strong working relationship with PT Len over the last few decades and our expertise, together with PT Len’s leading role in driving Indonesia’s defence industry, makes this a winning partnership with a common vision to enhance Indonesia’s military ambitions. We look forward to working together on these renewed topics, to build local knowledge and expertise and by doing so, further reinforce our commitment to Indonesia
> Guy BONASSI, Senior Vice-President,
> Asia, Eurasia & Latin America, Thales​











New Partnership between PT Len Industri and Thales Set to Revolutionise Indonesia’s Defence Sector


PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic partnership agreement for further collaboration.




www.thalesgroup.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> KRAS Will Increase Ownership in Krakatau Posco to 50%​MARKET - Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia
> 21 January 2022 10:10
> 
> View attachment 830430
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* State-owned steel producer PT Krakatau Steel Tbk (KRAS) will increase its ownership in a joint venture (JV) with Posco, PT Krakatau Posco (PTKP) to 50%. This increase in ownership will be carried out by adding capital to the company.
> 
> Based on the disclosure of information released by the company, the capital to be added is in the form of land and a hot strip mill (HSM) 2 factory and all equipment, facilities, infrastructure or other things standing on the land.
> 
> After this transaction, Krakatau Steel's ownership in PTKP will increase to 50% non-controlling, from the current 30% ownership position and 70% ownership in Posco.
> 
> The company with Posco and PTKP have signed a Memorandum of In-Kind Transaction Procedure Agreement (MITPA) on December 31, 2021 for the proposed transaction.
> 
> The total value for this proposed transaction is US$ 265 million or around Rp. 3.78 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp. 14,300/US$). Later, Krakatau Steel will acquire 422,800 new Series B shares with a nominal value of US$ 166 with a total value of US$ 70.18 million.
> 
> In this asset transfer, KRAS will also transfer its debts worth US$ 246.98 million or Rp. 3.53 trillion to PTKP. Because currently the HSM2 facility is being pledged as collateral to Commerzbank-AKA.
> 
> With this transaction, the company will benefit from a decrease in the value of liabilities and an increase in share ownership as well as additional income from this joint venture.
> 
> In addition, PTKP will also receive cash compensation of US$ 90 million (Rp 1.28 trillion) which will be used for restructuring and supporting working capital as well as obtaining non-cash compensation in the form of eliminating derivative obligations in article 3.4 of the Cooperation Agreement (JVA).
> 
> Completion of this transaction will wait for a number of requirements, starting from the approval of the Krakatau Steel, POSCO and PTKP corporations, approval of Krakatau Steel and PTKP creditors, PTKP's due diligence on the HSM #2 Facility, and JVA amendments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRAS Bakal Tambah Kepemilikan di Krakatau Posco Jadi 50%
> 
> 
> Krakatau Steel akan menambah kepemilikannya di perusahaan patungan (joint venture/JV) dengan Posco, PT Krakatau Posco (PTKP) menjadi 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



Sales Increase, Krakatau Steel Earns Rp 384.23 Billion Profit in First Quarter-2022​





Reporter:
Bisnis.com​Editor:
Martha Warta Silaban​Wednesday, 27 April 2022 19:30 WIB



*TEMPO.CO* , *Jakarta* - State-owned company PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. (KRAS) achieved a net profit of IDR 384.23 billion in the first quarter of 2022 thanks to export sales.

Citing the company's official statement, KRAS reported that in the first quarter of 2022, it recorded an increase in performance by pocketing a profit of Rp. 384.23 billion. The profit grew 15.02 percent compared to the same period last year.

Growth was also reported in the company's revenue achievement which increased 39.6 percent to Rp 9.78 trillion. Meanwhile, in the same period in the previous year, it recorded revenue of Rp. 7 trillion.

The Corporate Secretary of Krakatau Steel Pria Utama explained that in terms of tonnage, sales in the first three months of 2022 increased by 7.5 percent from the original 492kT to 529kT. Likewise, the production side increased by 9.5 percent from the first quarter of 2021, which was 483KT to 529KT in 2022.

"In this period, Krakatau Steel Steel also recorded a record export sales achievement in March 2022 which reached 116,406 tons," wrote Pria Utama in an official statement, quoted Wednesday, April 27, 2022.

In addition, Pria said that domestic steel sales also increased with a record domestic steel shipment which reached 245,000 tons in March 2022. Furthermore, the company said that Pria achieved EBITDA realization until March 2022 of Rp.772.26 billion.

“In 2022, we will continue to focus on the continuation of the company's restructuring and transformation program. With the achievement of good performance in early 2022, we believe that in 2022 Krakatau Steel will be better than 2021," said Silmy Karim, President Director of Krakatau Steel in an official statement.

Previously, Silmy in a hearing meeting with Commission IV of the DPR, Monday, April 11, 2022, said that with the condition of the world's steel supply receding due to the Russia-Ukraine war, the export rate in the first three months of this year was flowing fast. Last month alone Krakatau Steel's exports reached 116,406 tons, the highest monthly achievement so far. Meanwhile, last January, this state-owned steel producer shipped 63,731 tons of steel, bringing total exports in the first quarter of 2022 to 180,137 tons.

"With the current world development situation, there is an opportunity and we have penetrated the European market, this is a strengthening of KS' customer base," he said.

Meanwhile, in the development of downstream industries, Krakatau Steel cooperates with a number of partner manufacturers who have so far received supplies of raw materials to develop downstream products. Silmy called this effort a _sharing economy_ , which is to utilize unused downstream industrial capacity utilities to generate added value for downstream products.

This has previously been realized with the collaboration between Krakatau Steel and PT Tata Metal Lestari in the development of residential building products made from modern steel construction.

"If we build a factory while our money is limited, then KS will have difficulty realizing downstream products. Finally we get an idea why we don't increase the installed capacity which is not yet maximized so that they are more efficient," he said.









Penjualan Naik, Krakatau Steel Raih Laba Rp 384,23 Miliar di Kuartal I-2022


PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. (KRAS) mencetak laba bersih Rp 384,23 miliar pada kuartal I/2022 berkat penjualan ekspor.




bisnis.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT LEN Industry internal meeting






Some of the on going programs


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad new rifles















----------------------------------------

Pindad Launched 2 new rifle variants, namely the Pindad SS Amphibious weapon and the Pindad SS Blackout weapon.

-Pindad SS Amphibious is an underwater assault rifle specially designed to kill enemies below at a range of 10 meters (Depending on the depth of personnel when shooting).

This rifle can also provide self-defense on land at a distance of 200 meters when used to fight in land areas.

The SS Amphibious uses MU5-TJ ammunition on land and when in the water this rifle uses MU5-BA ammunition which is specifically for combat in waters to a depth of 0-10 Meters.

-Pindad SS Blackout 300 is Pindad's newest weapon with various variants, namely SS Blackout V1, V2 and V3.

The difference is in the length of the barrel and the firing range of the weapon.
The SS Blackout weapon is designed for Special operations with medium-range combat (CQB), the SS Blackout is capable of spewing 300 lethal ammunition.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*KAI signs MoU with INKA on rolling stock, services*​




Deputy State-Owned Enterprises (SOE) Minister Kartika "Tiko" Wirjoatmodjo speaks during an event in Jakarta for the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between PT INKA and PT KCI on May 9.(Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises/-)



Fadhil Haidar Sulaeman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, May 10, 2022


State-owned commuter railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia Commuter (KCI), a subsidiary of PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) to procure new rolling stock as it anticipates growing demand.

As explained during the signing ceremony on Monday, KCI plans to procure 16 commuter line trains holding 12 cars each, with the first batch expected to be delivered in 2024.

KCI operates the commuter lines in Greater Jakarta, as well as the Yogyakarta-Surakarta route.









KAI signs MoU with INKA on rolling stock, services


KAI has inked a deal with local train manufacturer INKA to buy 16 commuter line trains holding 12 cars each, with the first delivery expected in 2024.




www.thejakartapost.com





*Breakdown*

16 electric train for commuter line
192 coaches ( passenger cars ) for passengers


----------



## Indos

23 SEPTEMBER 2021

Indonesia holds offset talks with Abeking & Rasmussen for new hydrographic ship​by Ridzwan Rahmat

Indonesia's Ministry of Defense (MoD) held a virtual meeting with German shipbuilder Abeking & Rasmussen to discuss the possible procurement of an ocean-going hydrographic vessel.

According to meeting documents provided to _Janes_ by a government source, the event was held virtually on 3 September.

The meeting was headed by Director General of Defense Potential, Brigadier General Aribowo Teguh Santoso, while Abeking & Rasmussen officials were accompanied by representatives from the company's local agent PT Agrapana Nugraha Katara.

Also present during the meeting were representatives from Indonesian shipbuilders, PT Palindo Marine, PT Batamec, and PT Bandar Abadi, state-owned electronics company PT Len, and the deans of the machining and electro-informatics faculties at the Bandung Institute of Technology.

The source that provided _Janes _with the documents described the meeting as one that centred around how Abeking & Rasmussen can work with local companies should a contract for the hydrographic ship materialise.

Officials from the Indonesian MoD were also keen to understand if the vessel could be built in-country with assistance from German engineers, the source added.

Indonesia's Ministry of National Development Planning and MoD have approved a plan for the country to obtain up to USD150 million in foreign loans for the procurement of an ocean-going hydrographic ship.

It is one of 31 armed forces procurements, upgrades, and maintenance programmes for which permissions to source foreign loans have been approved by the ministries in 2021.






Indonesia holds offset talks with Abeking & Rasmussen for new hydrographic ship


Indonesia's Ministry of Defense (MoD) held a virtual meeting with German shipbuilder Abeking & Rasmussen to discuss the possible procurement of an ocean-going...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> View attachment 837858​NEW PARTNERSHIP BETWEEN PT LEN INDUSTRI AND THALES SET TO REVOLUTIONISE INDONESIA’S DEFENCE SECTOR​20 APR 2022
> DEFENCE INDONESIA
> 
> PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic partnership agreement for further collaboration on a wide array of defence-related topics including radars, military satellites, electronic warfare, UAVs and combat management systems.
> The agreement was signed between both organisations on 20th April 2022 in Surabaya on the launch occasion of Indonesia’s defence modernisation plan, in the presence of Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto.
> The joint collaboration on these topics aligns with Indonesia’s drive to modernise and restructure its defence capabilities in an increasingly complex threat environment.
> *Indonesia has outlined an ambitious military modernisation plan through to the mid 2040s. The challenges of defending a vast archipelago amidst global threats support the country’s needs to focus more resources on strengthening its overall defence capabilities.*
> 
> In support of Indonesia’s strong military ambitions, PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic agreement for deeper collaboration in multiple defence topics. The agreement was signed in Surabaya on 20th April 2022, by _Mr. Bobby Rasyidin, President Director for PT Len Industri _and _Mr. Guy Bonassi, Senior Vice-President, Asia, Eurasia and Latin America for Thales_, with the event graced by _President of Indonesia, Mr. Joko Widodo; Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto_ and other dignitaries.
> 
> In the frame of this agreement, PT Len and Thales will jointly explore and further develop solutions on topics including radars, Command & Control systems, military satellites, C5ISR, electronic warfare, UAVs and Combat Management Systems. For radars, the collaboration will include the planned transfer of technology for military and civilian radars, including local MRO activities, and the co-development of a national Command & Control (C2) radar.
> 
> Thales has been the leading partner of the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years, supplying combat systems for all warships in service. The strategic agreement will explore the co-development of a national Combat Management System (CMS) based on Thales’ TACTICOS CMS, currently deployed on the KRI Usman-Harun Multi-Role Light Frigate (MRLF).
> 
> With its strong credentials in radar technology and naval modernisation programmes, this agreement strengthens Thales’ industrial footprint in Indonesia, as a strategic partner to help the country reinforce its armed forces and defences across increasingly complex air and maritime domains. The agreement also affirms Thales’ commitment to building local expertise and growing its industrial footprint in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Partnership between PT Len Industri and Thales Set to Revolutionise Indonesia’s Defence Sector
> 
> 
> PT Len Industri and Thales have signed a strategic partnership agreement for further collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thalesgroup.com


----------



## Indos

State owned defense holding company, DEFEND ID, inauguration by President Jokowi


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Posco's $3.5b steel mill project to finish construction by 2027*​






The ASEAN-Republic of Korea Business Forum takes place in Jakarta on Thursday.(Mission of the Republic of Korea to ASEAN/Mission of the Republic of Korea to ASEAN)



Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
● Fri, May 20, 2022 

Steelmaker PT Krakatau Posco, in cooperation with state-owned PT Krakatau Steel (KRAS), is set to expand to the second phase of an integrated steel mill project in a bid to capture the Southeast Asian electric vehicle (EV) market. 

The steel mill project, which will include a blast furnace, is worth approximately US$3.5 billion and is expected to finish construction in 2027. It is part of both companies’ efforts to establish a steel complex with an annual output of 10 million tons in Cilegon, Banten. 

Choi Busik, senior economist at Posco Research Institute, said the joint venture aimed to build an EV value chain in Indonesia by supplying battery materials and EV auto steel from South Korean steel giant Posco.









Krakatau Posco's $3.5b steel mill project to finish construction by 2027


Steelmaker PT Krakatau Posco, in cooperation with state-owned PT Krakatau Steel (KRAS), is set to expand to the second phase of an integrated steel mill project in a bid to capture the Southeast Asian electric vehicle (EV) market.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad sell Maung to civilian/public market


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies*

SIGNING OF THE JOINT PRODUCTION CONTRACT MALE CLASS UCAV MISSION SYSTEM​TA. 2022​Wednesday, June 1 2022






Jakarta, 31/05 Unmanned Aircraft (PTTA) type Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) which is able to fly continuously 24 hours is a vehicle needed to maintain the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia from the air. In 2017 a joint agreement was formed in the form of the MALE Class Unmanned Aircraft Consortium (PTTA) with members consisting of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia, namely the Directorate General of Pothan Kemhan and Balitbang Kemhan, the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), the Indonesian Air Force (Dislitbangau), Institut Technology Bandung/ITB (FTMD), LAPAN, BUMN, namely PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT Len Industri.

On Tuesday (31/5/2022), the Directorate General of Pothan Kemhan represented by the Secretary General of Pothan Kemhan Laksma TNI Sri Yanto, ST, and PT. Len Industri (Persero) represented by the Director of Business and Cooperation of PT. Len Industri (Persero) Wahyu Sofiadi signed a Contract for the Joint Production Program PTTA Mission System Class MALE TA. 2022. This program is the 4th year of mastery of PTTA Class MALE Mission System technology as part of the development of PTTA MALE Elang Hitam with Scope of Work EH1-B Data Alignment, GCS Upgrade Design System and On Board Test Bench for Proof of Concept (PTTA) .

In his speech, Secretary General Pothan Kemhan conveyed to PT. Len Industri (Persero) who received an assignment through this program to carry out the task in accordance with the agreement in the Contract. It is hoped that the mastery of the PTTA MALE Mission System technology can realize the independence of the Defense Industry in producing PTTA MALE to fill the needs of the Indonesian Air Force in maintaining the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia through the air. (Red Bagdatin-Dittekindhan)






Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## Indos

PT PAL 143-meter frigate design unveiled in 7th PhilMarine 2022 event















Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Info Global*

As one of Indonesia's defense industries, Infoglobal showcased its superior avionics products in front of 23 representatives of Defense Attaches (Athan) of friendly countries. The products displayed include the C-130 Hercules cockpit mockup, Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD), Radar Monitor Unit (RMU), Flight Monitoring Display A13 (FMD-A13) and Electronics Flight Display 6.0 (EFD-6.0).


_C-130 cockpit mockup and avionics products of Infoglobal_
*



*





_Infoglobal CEO, Adi Sasongko together with Director for Defence International Cooperation Directorate General of Defence Strategy Ministry of Defence RI Brigjen TNI Steverly C. Parengkuan_








https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/172


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT PAL Indonesia*

PT PAL Indonesia gets LPD 163 meter order from UAE



https://kemlu.go.id/portal/id/read/3763/berita/indonesia-uae-cepa-disepakati-kedua-negara



This is new redesign LPD can be seen on this PT PAL explanation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

All of Defend ID Directors present in recent UAE visit

1. Bobby Rasyidin ( PT LEN Industry Director)
2. Kaharudin Djenot (PT PAL Indonesia Director)
3. Gita Amperawan (PT Dirgantara Indonesia Director)
5. Abraham Moses (PT Pindad Director)














Top! Prabowo Bawa Industri Pertahanan Kerja Sama dengan UEA, Pengamat: Ini Cerdas


Pada Kamis (30.6.2022) lalu, Prabowo membawa tiga BUMN Industri Pertahanan Indonesia untuk menandatangani kerja sama dengan swasta dan pemerintah UEA. Pengamat...




nasional.sindonews.com


----------



## Indos

*State own company*

PT Pindad 

Anoa Amphibious


----------



## Indos

No adverse events at COVID vaccine trials so far: Bio Farma​18 hours ago






President director of Bio Farma, Honesti Basyir (second from left), addressing a press conference during a visit to a center holding the Phase 3 clinical trial of the SOE’s COVID-19 vaccine in Padang Pariaman, West Sumatra, on Tuesday (July 12, 2022). (ANTARA/Aadiaat M. S.)


Padang Pariaman, W Sumatra (ANTARA) - State-owned pharmaceutical firm PT Bio Farma said there have been no adverse events following immunization (AEFI) in the clinical trials for its locally-made COVID-19 vaccine, named State-Owned Enterprise (SOE) vaccine, so far.

Currently, the SOE vaccine has entered Phase 3 clinical trials.

"No headaches or fever have been found in volunteers, except for pain from the injection, and it usually does not last long," President Director of Bio Farma Honesti Basyir said at a press conference during a visit to a center of the SOE vaccine’s Phase 3 trial here on Tuesday.

Since the end of last year, Bio Farma has been working with a number of parties to carry out clinical trials, and no AEFI case has been detected so far, he informed.

This has demonstrated the capability of the 132-year-old state-owned firm as one of the largest companies in the world in terms of vaccine production. In fact, Bio Farma can meet 70 percent of the global polio vaccine needs and is the only vaccine company in the world to have produced a new type of polio vaccine, Basyir noted.

Even though the SOE vaccine has been audited by the Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI) and has been declared halal, the company will still wait for the halal certificate to be issued, he said.

After the Phase 3 clinical trial ends and the National Agency of Drug and Food Control (BPOM) grants an emergency-use permit (EUA) at the end of July, the SOE vaccine will be used for booster vaccinations in adults and in the children’s immunization program.

"Because so far, the COVID-19 vaccine for children is still very rare," Basyir added.

He said that although his firm has been considered slow in producing a COVID-19 vaccine compared to other companies in the world, he hoped that the vaccine that Bio Farma produces would target people who have not been vaccinated and who have not received the booster dose. 









No adverse events at COVID vaccine trials so far: Bio Farma - ANTARA News


State-owned pharmaceutical firm PT Bio Farma said there have been no adverse events following immunization (AEFI) in the clinical trials for its locally-made ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT INKA is currently producing 53 electric buses, 30 of them will be intended for G20 leaders meeting in Bali in November


----------



## Indos

Indonesia collaborates with Turkey on UAV-mounted air-to-surface missiles​*22 JULY 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*

Indonesia has formed a teaming arrangement with a Turkish defence research organisation to develop a new type of modular air-to-surface missile that can be deployed on unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).

The teaming involves engineers from Indonesia's Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK's) Defence Industries Research and Development Institute (SAGE), according to presentation materials provided to _Janes_ by a source close to the matter. The presentation was made at an industry webinar on 14 July.

According to the materials, BPPT and SAGE are working on a modular air-to-surface missile type that can be configured for various mission sets, from anti-ship operations to ground-attack missions. The sensors and payloads of the missile will be interchangeable, even on short notice.

The objective of the collaboration is to equip Indonesia's indigenously developed medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) UAV with surface strike capabilities, the presentation materials added.





__





Indonesia collaborates with Turkey on UAV-mounted air-to-surface missiles


Indonesia has formed a teaming arrangement with a Turkish defence research organisation to develop a new type of modular air-to-surface missile that can be deployed on...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia collaborates with Turkey on UAV-mounted air-to-surface missiles​*22 JULY 2022
> 
> by Ridzwan Rahmat*
> 
> Indonesia has formed a teaming arrangement with a Turkish defence research organisation to develop a new type of modular air-to-surface missile that can be deployed on unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).
> 
> The teaming involves engineers from Indonesia's Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK's) Defence Industries Research and Development Institute (SAGE), according to presentation materials provided to _Janes_ by a source close to the matter. The presentation was made at an industry webinar on 14 July.
> 
> According to the materials, BPPT and SAGE are working on a modular air-to-surface missile type that can be configured for various mission sets, from anti-ship operations to ground-attack missions. The sensors and payloads of the missile will be interchangeable, even on short notice.
> 
> The objective of the collaboration is to equip Indonesia's indigenously developed medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) UAV with surface strike capabilities, the presentation materials added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia collaborates with Turkey on UAV-mounted air-to-surface missiles
> 
> 
> Indonesia has formed a teaming arrangement with a Turkish defence research organisation to develop a new type of modular air-to-surface missile that can be deployed on...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com



Very important program as it not only important for our MALE UCAV program






But also for our fighters as it is also intended to be integrated to our fighters inshaAllah






And future wingman drone inshaAllah


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Bags UAE Order For Its LPD​





PT PAL signed a contract with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy for one Landing Platform Dock (LPD). The contract was one of six agreements signed during the Indonesian president’s visit to the Gulf state on Friday (1 July).

According to Indonesian sources, the LPD design that the UAE Navy ordered from the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder is longer than the ones that were recently ordered by the Philippines for its Navy. This design was originally developed by PT PAL in 2016 to meet the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN)’s requirements in its Multi-Role Support Ship (MRSS) acquisition program.

In the new design which has been offered to UAE Navy since 2020, PT PAL has lengthened the ship to 163 meters from the original 122 meters length of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL)’s Makassar-class LPD, which was used as the base for the development. The new LPD’s design also has a 24 meters beam, 6 meters draft, and a displacement of more than 12,500 tonnes.

Notable among its features are three helipads to operate three medium-sized helicopters simultaneously, a hangar with a large enough capacity to accommodate two helicopters, highly customizable due to its flexible payload bays and modular mission systems, as well as equipped with automated launch and recovery systems for Rigid Inflatable Hull Boats (RHIB) and landing craft.


It has been projected that the new LPD design will have a maximum speed of 18 knots, a cruising speed of 15 knots, and a 30-days endurance. PT PAL also stated that the design can be armed with a 76 mm naval main gun, 20 mm to 30 mm Remote Controlled Weapon Stations (RCWS), or Close-In Weapon Systems (CIWS), 12,7 mm heavy machine guns as well as counter-measures stations for self-defense against various threats.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT DAHANA released its latest innovation in the military field by launching a Loitering Munition called Rajata. The soft launching event, which was attended by the Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Defense, as well as the Army Infantry Weapons Center, was held at the Army Pussenif Office, Cipatat, Bandung, Friday, July 22, 2022.

Loitering Munition or known as an unmanned aircraft to carry out self destroyer missions with a loiter system (go around) in the target area to find targets before attacking. This weapon is usually used to attack targets that require a quick response when detected.


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

Second hospital ship ordered by Indonesian Navy has been 81 % completed according to PT PAL Indonesia.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Private Sector

P6 ATAV during exercise (Indonesian Army Raider 300 unit)*

This uses Toyota engine produced in Indonesia

*



*


----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT PAL Indonesia *delivered second hospital ship for Indonesian Navy






*State owned company and various private owned shipbuilding*

Designed by PT DKB (SOE) and built around 12 ships by PT DKB (Dok Kodja Bahari) and various Indonesia private owned shipbuilding companies.

The 12 ship is delivered by PT DRU. LST (Landing Ship Tanks)


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

Indonesia's Indika Energy readies 'affordable' e-motorbike venture​President of coal miner also in talks with Foxconn for electric buses, trucks





Indika Energy President Arsjad Rasjid says making the Alva electric motorbike brand affordable is essential for attracting consumers. (Source photo by screenshot from ALVA auto's YouTube page)



WATARU SUZUKI, Nikkei staff writer
August 1, 2022 13:44 JST


TOKYO -- Affordability will be key to Indonesian coal miner Indika Energy's foray into electric vehicles, company President Arsjad Rasjid said, as it races to diversify beyond its core business.

Indika set up Ilectra Motor Group, a subsidiary dedicated to electric motorbikes, and raised $15 million in initial funding in May from Hong Kong billionaire Li Ka-shing's Horizons Ventures, local venture capital company Alpha JWC Ventures as well as Indika's own capital. According to a spokesperson for Rasjid, Ilectra plans to start selling its Alva electric bike on Aug. 11.









Indonesia's Indika Energy readies 'affordable' e-motorbike venture


President of coal miner also in talks with Foxconn for electric buses, trucks




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## Indos

Alva Electric Motorcycle Assembled in Cikarang, Capacity 100 Thousand per Year​*Reporter*​*Tempo.co*​*Editor*​*Wawan Priyanto*​Monday, 15 August 2022 20:46 WIB​




Alva electric motors in GIIAS. (Photo: TEMPO/Dicky Kurniawan)


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Electric motorcycle newcomer Alva has an assembly plant in Delta Silicon, Ckarang, Bekasi Regency, West Java. The plant has a production capacity of 100 thousand units per year.

"For now, we are still focusing on the Jabodetabek area," said Purbaja Pantja, President Director of Ilectra Motor Group (IMG) at the Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show or GIIAS 2022 automotive exhibition at ICE, BSD City, Tangerang, Monday, August 15, 2022. IMG is a manufacturer of Alva electric motors.

Alva released One as the first product at GIIAS 2022 on Thursday, August 11. This bongsor electric scooter is equipped with a 60V 45A (2.7 kWh) lithium battery. This battery can be charged using a 70.5V 15A charger with a charging time of about 4 hours.

This battery can be used to drive with a range of up to 70 kilometers on a single charge. This electric motor can be driven up to a speed of 90 km per hour.

This motorcycle has a maximum torque of 46 Nm with power from an electric motor of 5.7 PS. "At the booth we set up a dyno to test the performance of one, and some consumers can even get higher than the factory claims, it can be 51 Nm," purbaja said.

IMG Director Rahmat Septriwan said that consumers who buy Alva electric bikes do not have to worry about running out of power halfway through. Because, he said, Alva consumers will be equipped with a 24-hour emergency service that is ready to lend batteries to consumers who run out of power while driving.

"Consumers can also buy an additional one more battery because in the Alva One motorcycle is already equipped with two battery slots, one slot can be used to place spare batteries. By carrying two batteries, the total mileage has doubled to 140 km," he said.

He added that the company is also preparing an application that can be downloaded via consumers' smartphones that will make it easier for them to use electric motorcycles on a daily basis. The application, he said, has a variety of features such as information on the nearest charging point or location (SPKLU), battery indicators, to features to turn the motorcycle on and off.

The price of Alva One when it was launched reached RP 34.9 million (on the road DKI Jakarta). This electric motorcycle is called the equivalent of a gasoline motor with a capacity of 125-150cc.









Sepeda Motor Listrik Alva Dirakit di Cikarang, Kapasitas 100 Ribu per Tahun


Sepeda motor listrik Alva One diluncurkan di GIIAS 2022. Harga Alva One mencapai Rp 34,9 juta (on the road DKI Jakarta).




otomotif.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

Tuesday 16 August 2022, 17:51 WIB 

*Polytron Contributes to Introduce Indonesia through Electronic Exports to More Than 40 Countries *​





*Mediaindonesia.com | Technology*

EVERY August 17, Indonesians celebrate independence day, this year Indonesia celebrates its 77th independence year. Quoted from the official website of the Ministry of the Secretary of State (Kemensetneg), the big theme of this year's independence is "Recover Faster, Rise Stronger".

Through this theme, it is hoped that the Indonesian people will be able to face all challenges so that in the future they can bring Indonesia forward. Original Indonesian electronic products, Polytron contributed to introducing Indonesia through the export of Polytron products to various countries in the world. 

The success of Polytron as an original Indonesian product further gives the world community confidence and recognition to goods produced by Indonesia. Since its establishment in 1975 in Kudus, Central Java, Polytron has succeeded in creating various electronic products such as loudspeakers, televisions, refrigerators, washing machines, air conditioners, rice cookers, and other household needs. 

Albert Fleming as General Manager of Home Appliances Polytron Albert Fleming said, his party was grateful to be able to get through the Covid-19 Pandemic which for about two years with good performance. "Polytron as an original Indonesian product until 2022 has sent millions of products spread across 40 countries including India, Qatar, Spain, America, Ireland, Nepal, and other Asian countries," he said.

https://mediaindonesia.com/teknolog...wat-ekspor-elektronik-ke-lebih-dari-40-negara


----------



## Indos

Tuesday 16 August 2022, 10:57 WIB

*University of Indonesia's Leading Innovation for 77 Years of the Republic of Indonesia*​
*mediaindonesia.com | Humanities*







SEVEN more decades of pride. In August 2022, the Republic of Indonesia was 77 years old, while the University of Indonesia (UI) celebrated its 72nd anniversary in February 2022. At this year's Anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia, we are invited to be more optimistic: "Recover Faster, Rise Stronger."

At the age of more than seven decades, UI has always shown its existence as the best campus, and is present to color the country's journey.

In the 2023 edition of the QS World University Rankings, UI is ranked 11th out of 64 institutions; Times Higher Education (THE) UI ranked 18th out of 76 institutions; Times Higher Education (THE) World University Impact Rankings UI ranked 3rd in Southeast Asia; and the University Rankings 2022 version of the SCImago Institutions Rankings UI ranked 13th.

In Indonesia, UI won the highest award at the League of Legal Entity State Universities, namely in the category of the Main Performance Indicator Excellence Award (IKU) for State Universities (PTN) in 2021/2022 which was announced on June 27, 2022. The two awards won were IKU PTNBH (IKU 6), where last year UI was ranked 8th and now soared to rank 1, and the Highest IKU Award Top 10% Liga PTN BH.

In the field of research, from the Salemba Campus and Depok Campus, various innovations that are the fruit of thoughts from UI researchers continue to be encouraged. This can be seen from the many contributions of UI since the pandemic broke out, for the handling of Covid-19 and solutions for the impact it causes in the community. Among other things, innovations that produce Covent-Ventilator Type 1 products by a team chaired by Dr. Basari, S. T., M. Eng from the Faculty of Engineering (FT) UI.

This year, the innovation that was introduced to the public and grabbed quite a lot of attention was the Red and White electric bus.

For approximately three years, UI collaborated with its partners - including PT Mobil Anak Bangsa (MAB), PT Pindad, PT NSAD, and PT AICOOL -- to realize the presence of this electric bus. Ui researchers built a chassis platform, driving system, braking system, control system, inverter, dashboard, and cooling system (air conditioning).

For the large bus class with a length of 12 meters and a weight of 16 tons, the Merah Putih bus has the highest Domestic Component Level (TKDN) in Indonesia. This bus is able to accommodate a passenger weight of 13 tons with a maximum speed of 120 km / h. This project started from the design of electric bus technology led by researchers from the Faculty of Engineering UI, and partners who are practitioners from the industrial world. This electric bus made by UI will be a means of transportation to support the activities of the G20 Presidency in October-November 2022 in Bali.

Other academic research findings that have been tested for benefits are Electric Tubes (TaLis) and Gotongroyong.in platforms. TaLis is a lightweight and portable tool and can store 630Wh of electrical energy based on lithium-ion batteries. This work was very helpful during the Lombok and Palu earthquake disasters.

Gotongroyong.in is a no-money donation platform. To raise donation funds, platform users simply watch a 10-second ad which is then converted into a donation. There is still a long line of superior products from UI inventors, which are a real contribution to the country, including baby incubators, stem cells, corporate zakat calculations, and eye implants.

In the field of financial technology, three alumni of the Faculty of Computer Science UI created an innovative free interbank fund transfer platform called Flip. Flip works as a bridge for interbank transactions. Currently Flip has received legality from Bank Indonesia and can be used to make transfers from and to major Indonesian banks.

https://mediaindonesia.com/humanior...s-indonesia-untuk-77-tahun-republik-indonesia


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*


*PT CNI's National Smelter Strategic Project Targeted for Completion in 2024 *​Monday, 08 March 2021 – 09:10 WIB






jpnn.com, JAKARTA - Development Program Smelter as one of the National Strategic Projects (PSN), PT Ceria Nugraha Indotama (CNI) accelerated the construction of a nickel ore plant in Kolaka Regency, Southeast Sulawesi.

The Rotary Kiln Electric Furnace (RKEF) and High Pressure Acid Leaching (HPAL) Plant Construction Project is targeted to start operating and be completed in 2024. According to Deputy Director of PT CNI Djen Rizal, so far the company continues to boost strategic infrastructure development at the smelter location.

To accelerate the construction of factory infrastructure, said Djen Rizal, PT CNI has collaborated with a number of Indonesian SOEs, namely PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) and PT PP, while PT PLN for the provision of its electrical energy sources based on the Electricity Sale and Purchase Agreement (SPJBTL) of 350 MWatt

"The construction of the smelter remains on progress and we are optimistic that the smelter can be completed according to the target even though it was constrained by the Covid-19 pandemic," said Djen Rizal in a press statement received, Monday (8/3/2021). As a reference, the collaboration between PT Ceria Nugraha Indotama (CNI) and PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk. (WIKA) focuses on the construction of a Nickel Rotary Kiln Electric Furnace (RKEF) production 3 and 4 (2x27 MVA) processing and refining plant.









Proyek Strategis Nasional Smelter PT CNI Ditargetkan Rampung 2024


Program Pembangunan Smelter sebagai salah satu Proyek Strategis Nasional (PSN), PT Ceria Nugraha Indotama (CNI) mempercepat pembangunan pabrik bijih nikel ...




www.jpnn.com














CNI to soon start construction of ferronickel smelter


CNI to soon start construction of ferronickel smelter




www.petromindo.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

PT Pindad

























*State owned university*

Institute Teknologi Bandung (ITB)






*PTDI (Indonesian Aerospace)*


----------



## Indos

Bomber drone


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*State owned company

PT KAI*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Respati (RCWS)*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company*

Barata Indonesia Exports Power Plant Components to Industrial Cities in South Korea​








Dian Kurniawan
Aug 22, 2022, 2:50 PM

*Liputan6.com, Surabaya -* PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) again exports power plant component products. This time, Barata Indonesia through the Power Plant Division exported two units of Low Pressure Outer Casing ( LP Outer Casing) to Ulsan, South Korea, owned by leading LPG supplier SK Gas Ltd.

"The components of the LP Outer Casing Power Plant will later be used for a Combined-Cycle type power plant (combined cycle), namely the Ulsan Gas Fired Combined-Cycle Power Plant - 1,122 MW (megawatts) and a polypropylene plant ( PP) in the southeastern industrial city of South Korea (South Korea), precisely in Ulsan City," said Marketing Director of PT Barata Indonesia ( Persero) Sulistyo Handoko, Monday (22/8/2022).

Sulistyo revealed that this power plant project is expected to provide electricity in the city of Ulsan, which is known as the largest industrial cluster area in South Korea and is filled by the automotive, shipbuilding, and petrochemical industries.

Sulistyo continued, the work of the Barata Indonesia Generation Division in this project includes manufacturing the main components of a steam turbine with a capacity of 1,122 MW.

"SK Gas Ltd.'s trust in Barata Indonesia is proof that the ability and quality of nationally manufactured products can also compete at the international level," he said.

"We will continue to strive to increase local content and increase the variety of product exports both in the energy sector and other industries that are of high quality and competitiveness so that Barata Indonesia can spur sustainable export performance," added Sulistyo.

https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...kit-listrik-ke-kota-industri-di-korea-selatan


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Private owned company*
> 
> Barata Indonesia Exports Power Plant Components to Industrial Cities in South Korea​



I made a mistake, PT Barata Indonesia is state owned company.


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

PT Bukaka, Heavy Industry*






*Their Power plan project 3 years ago as now has been completed*


----------



## Indos

*Private owned companies*

The launch preparation of Navy oil tanker

KRI Balongan 908

PT Batamex (shipbuilder)






Previous ship is also built by PT Batamex






The company owner is woman, Maya Miranda Ambarsari. Last year she visited her old school in Sumatra island and build a Mosque there






Designer of the ship is another local company, Terafulk






Terafulk







terafulk.com





Close look on the ship design


----------



## Indos

Hutama Karya expedites completion of two power plant projects​4 hours ago





Construction of Tambak Lorok Gas Steam Power Plant (PLTGU) in Central Java by PT Hutama Karya. ANTARA/HO-Hutama Karya



Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-run construction firm PT Hutama Karya (Persero) will accelerate the completion of two mega-projects, the Lambur Mini-hydro Power Plant (PLTM) and the Tambak Lorok Gas Steam Power Plant (PLTGU), to support the G20 Summit.

The company's Director of Operations II Ferry Febrianto remarked that the physical construction of Lambur PLTM with a capacity to produce 2 x 4 MW of electricity has currently reached 100 percent and is entering the maintenance phase.

"We apply the Automatic Operation System, wherein all processing units operate automatically using Water Level Management and also use a Capacitor Bank to stabilize and correct the voltage required for auxiliary equipment, which can extend the equipment's useful life," Febrianto said in a statement here, Friday.

*The project, which is located in Pekalongan, Central Java, with a contract value of Rp197.2 billion, has 85.3 percent of Domestic Component Level (TKDN).*

It has passed all trial stages and will soon enter the Commercial Operation Date (COD) stage to supply electricity to the Java-Bali system using a 20-kV network, he said.

*Related news: Minister inaugurates gas and steam power plant in Riau*

State-run power generation firm PT Indonesia Power, a subsidiary of state electricity company PT PLN, has applauded PT Hutama Karya for the completion of the project.

President Director of Indonesia Power M. Ahsin Siqdi said construction of the Lambur PLTM had shown significant development and was targeted for completion in November 2022, with just minor and finishing work left pending.

"The completion of the Lambur PLTM is a gift from Indonesia for the G20, which will be announced as part of the New Renewable Energy (EBT) project in the PLN Group. The PLTM will be inaugurated along with other EBT plants throughout Indonesia," Siqdi stated.

Hutama Karya has also expedited the completion of the Tambak Lorok PLTGU in Central Java, as the work to build it is 96-percent complete.

*Block 3 of the Tambak Lorok PLTGU, with an investment value of Rp4.8 trillion, will become the first power plant in the Asia-Pacific region that uses High-efficiency Air-cooled (HA) gas turbine technology and produces electricity with a capacity of 600-850 MW.*









Hutama Karya expedites completion of two power plant projects - ANTARA News


State-run construction firm PT Hutama Karya (Persero) will accelerate the completion of two mega-projects, the Lambur Mini-hydro Power Plant (PLTM) and the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Wika to Introduce Less Expensive Electric Motorcycle​BY :THRESA SANDRA DESFIKA
SEPTEMBER 14, 2022

*Jakarta. *Wijaya Karya, a state-controlled construction company and electric motorcycle maker, plans to introduce a cheaper two-wheeler than what the company currently produces, cementing its leading position in the nascent industry. 

The company, also known as Wika, today makes electric motorcycles under the Gesits brand, which it claims controls 26 percent of the total market share of all-electric motorcycles in Indonesia.

"We will produce motorbikes that are cheaper than the current ones so that they can be achieved by the general public," Wijaya Karya's president director, Agung Budi Waskito, said on Tuesday. 

A Gesits motorcycle is sold at Rp 28.7 million ($1,924) on the road in Jakarta, which is about a tenth of the province's annual per capita income. At that price, Gesits is more expensive than Honda beat, Indonesia's best selling gasoline-fueled scooter. 

He said the company produces Gesits electric motorcycles through its subsidiary, Wijaya Karya Industri dan Konstruksi (Wikon). Agung said the electric motorcycle business has a bright future, so the company was committed to continuing its marketing.

"Yes, indeed, Gesits has strength, and I believe that in the future Gesits will have a good future. We have supplied supplies for state-owned enterprise offices and several government offices. We also market or distribute retail throughout Indonesia by cooperating with distributor agents," he said.

Gesits came from a collaboration of a local automotive company Garansindo and the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS). The two entities joined forces and set up a joint venture called Gesits Technologies Indo (GTI) for motorcycle development. 

In 2018, GTI and Wikon formed a joint venture called Wika Industri Manufaktur (Wima) as the principal manufacturer of the electric motorcycle. The joint venture constructed an assembly plant in Bogor, West Java, and started production in 2018. 

Last year, Wikon bought out GTI's 10.66 percent shares in Wima for Rp 36.5 billion, taking full control of the company. 

Today, electric motorcycles contribute only a tiny part of Indonesia’s motorcycle market. Total electric motorcycle sales in 2021 were only about 12,000 units or just 0.24 percent of last year's motorcycle sales. 

The government has set a target to reach one million electric motorcycle sales in 2026, or about one-sixth of the projected market size. 

The domestic manufacture of electric motorcycles is currently limited to local companies. The multinationals Honda and Yamaha, which account for 97 percent of Indonesia's motorcycle market, have not yet stepped into the nascent space. 

Wikon's competitors include Smoot Motor and Viar Motor Indonesia, both backed by Southeast Asia ride-hailing giant Grab, and Ilectra Motor Group, backed by coal miner Indika Energy and venture capitals Alpha JWC Ventures, Horizon Ventures.









Wika to Introduce Less Expensive Electric Motorcycle


Wika claims to control 26 percent of Indonesia's total market share of all-electric motorcycles today.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

​*Private Owned Enterprise*

Bakrie subsidiary to develop EV components with SOEs​




PT VKTR Teknologi Mobilitas president director Gilarsi W. Setijono, PT Barata Indonesia marketing director Sulistyo Handoko, Deputy State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Kartika Wirjoatmodjo and PT PPA president director Yadi Jaya Ruchandi visit a PT Barata Indonesia factory after signing a heads of agreement (HoA) on the development and manufacture of electric vehicle components in Gresik, East Java, on Sept. 15. (Courtesy of PT VKTR Teknologi Mobilitas/-)


Wike D. Herlinda 
(The Jakarta Post) Jakarta ● Fri, September 16, 2022


PT Bakrie & Brothers, through its subsidiary PT VKTR Teknologi Mobilitas, is the latest Indonesian conglomerate to enter the country’s nascent electric vehicle industry, collaborating with two state-owned enterprises.

VKTR will work with heavy equipment manufacturers PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) and PT Barata Indonesia to make components for electric vehicles (EVs).

VKTR is a start-up focusing on the transportation, electrification and telematics ecosystem. It has collaborated with global EV manufacturers such as BYD Auto, battery producer Britishvolt, bodybuilding company Tri Sakti and United Kingdom-based electric mobility tech firm Equipmake.


*Read also: Indika Energy’s Ilectra Motor Group launches all-electric motorbike*

The heads of agreement (HoA) between VKTR and INKA and Barata was signed by INKA finance, HR and risk management director Andy Budiman, VKTR president director Gilarsi W. Setijono and PT Barata marketing director Sulistyo Handoko on Thursday.

VKTR’s Gilarsi W. Setijono emphasized that the purpose of the strategic partnership was to create an electricity-based transportation ecosystem by combining the competencies and resources of each company.

“Later on, our joint work will be focused on four things, namely research and development, co-manufacturing, repowering or conversion of conventional vehicles into electricity and sustainable ecosystem development," he said, as quoted in a release on Thursday.


For research and development, he added, the parties were open to collaborating with companies or universities.

The parties will cooperate in manufacturing – from the design process to the production of mechanical and electronic components – as well as in the conversion of conventional vehicles to electric ones, repowering.

"In terms of sustainable ecosystem development, the cooperation will [take] the form of providing electricity-based transportation that is more environmentally friendly for a number of tourist destinations. Our main targets include the areas of Sarangan, Bromo, Borobudur and Dieng," explained Gilarsi.

Meanwhile, INKA’s Andy Budiman said the scope of the cooperation also included performance and durability testing of components as well as their installation in EVs.

"For the first phase, the collaboration applies to electric bus transportation by INKA," said Andy.

He noted that INKA supported Presidential Decree No. 55/2019 on the acceleration of battery-based electric vehicles and was currently producing 53 electric buses, 30 of which would be used for transportation at the Group of 20 Summit and later by state-owned Perum DAMRI in Bandung and Surabaya.

"[The local content share] in our first-generation electric buses has reached […] 60 percent and is being improved further through collaboration with universities and local industries," said Andy.

Barata Indonesia’s Sulistyo Handoko said the collaboration was aimed at replacing imported products in the domestic EV industry.

“We continue to innovate in developing the competence of casting products to produce various types of industrial components that are competitive and can substitute for imported components. We welcome this collaboration not only to bring benefits to businesses, but also to contribute to the progress of the national manufacturing industry," said Sulistyo.

Sulistyo added that later Barata Indonesia would produce castings for the electric bus components, from the disc brake casing and front wheel hub to the steering link and front connector pad.

Barata Indonesia manufactures industrial components and engages in construction projects in the fields of agriculture, energy, irrigation and other supporting industries. It is currently developing railway components.









Bakrie subsidiary to develop EV components with SOEs


VKTR has announced its intention to work with state-owned heavy equipment manufacturers PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) and PT Barata Indonesia on the production of automotive components for electric vehicles (EVs).




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Foreign company*

The local percentage of M-CVT transmission products from Indonesia itself is currently 69 percent.​





*Suara.com - *PT Honda Precision Parts Manufacturing (HPPM) managed to record a total production of Middle Continuously Variable Transmission (M-CVT) of 5 million units in just nine years.

This achievement is calculated since the first time HPPM produced the M-CVT transmission in November 2013 with the first shipment to Mexico.

"In the last nine years, we have reached 5 million units and shipped to 14 countries including the ASEAN region and Europe. Currently, the production capacity of M-CVT transmission is 740,000 units per year," said Manabu Shiraki as President Director of PT HPPM on Monday (12/9/2022).

He explained that the M-CVT transmission is a product that requires precision technology with a high degree of difficulty. Meanwhile, a large amount of investment is also needed, and expert human resources.

"Thanks to the cooperation of suppliers, support from all Honda Group parties, especially the hard efforts of all Indonesian associates who are of good quality, HPPM is able to continuously produce M-CVT with high quality that is proud of throughout the world," he said.

More than 90 percent of MCVT transmission products are exported to 14 countries in the world. This includes Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam, Brazil, Argentina, Mexico, Turkey, Taiwan, India, Pakistan, China, and the United Kingdom. Thus, PT HPPM has made a major contribution to the Indonesian economy.

Indonesia became the second country after Japan to produce M-CVT worldwide. Honda's experience in working with local employee experts and suppliers who excel in producing two-wheeled transmission gears in Indonesia makes the country an MCVT transmission production area in the Asian region.

PT Honda Precision Parts Manufacturing itself is a manufacturing company that produces transmissions, established in June 2002 with an initial investment amount of 150 million United States (US) dollars. As of August 2022, the total employees of PT HPPM are 2,755 people.

PT HPPM started production of automatic transmission after the first year of its establishment. Namely September 2003. Daily production during the first year amounted to 750 units per day, and now PT HPPM's daily production has successfully reached 1,620 units per day.
In addition to mcvt transmission, PT HPPM also has other transmission products, namely engine valve, 4WD, pulley, and CVT belt.



M-CVT Produksi Indonesia Mencapai 5 Juta Unit, Dikirim ke Asia Tenggara sampai Eropa


----------



## Indos

Badak Pindad


----------



## Indos

*State owned company*

*Barata Indonesia Completes Work on Steam Turbine for PLTU Jawa 9 and*​

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com -* PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) started the delivery of products for the Work of the National Strategic Project (PSN), namely the components of the electric plant for the Java 9 and 10 Steam Power Plant (PLTU) (2x1,000 MW) located in Banten.

President Director of PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) Bobby Sumardiat Atmosudirjo said, in the PLTU project, Barata Indonesia worked on the main components of the steam turbine consisting of 4 units of Low Pressure Outer Casingn and 2x4 Condenser modules.

"The completion of this work is a proof of our commitment as a Manufacturing BUMN in providing competitive integrated solutions and technologies with high local content," Bobby said in a press release, Thursday (6/10/2022).

*Also read: Erick Thohir Invites British Electric Vehicle Manufacturers to Build Micro Battery Factories in Indonesia*

Bobby also welcomed the trust given by national companies to work on the components of national power plants. Because Barata Indonesia is accustomed to working on projects for overseas power plants.

Therefore, Bobby hopes that the trust given by the national company this time can be transmitted to projects in other nasal power plants. He also appreciated the Turbine Component Plant which has consistently been a competency center for the fabrication of large-scale electrical components for more than twenty-five years.

"Our competence in manufacturing plant components is also accompanied by TKDN certification for power plant component products. Be it for LP Inner Casing, LP Outer Casing, Blade Ring to Condenser products. The products that we have routinely produced and exported to foreign countries," he said.

*Also read: Anticipating Power Outages During Floods, PLN Raises 590 Substation Installations*

Previously, Barata Indonesia also succeeded in penetrating the global market by exporting "Smart Energy Center" power plant components with a capacity of 570 MW owned by a South Korean company, SK Hynix located in Cheongju and Ulsan Gas Fired Combined-Cycle Power Plant–1,122 MW owned by SK Ltd.

"With a diverse portfolio of energy solutions spread across various national and global generation, Barata Indonesia is ready to encourage power plant infrastructure development programs according to our spirit in the philosophy of 'Your Heavy Manufacturing Partner," he said.



Barata Indonesia Rampungkan Pengerjaan Turbin Uap PLTU Jawa 9 dan 10


----------



## Indos

Top Side Belida Made in Batam Sent to Natuna, Appreciated by SKK Migas​





Belida top side release for offshore industry needs in Citra Nusa Kabil Port, Batam. (Photo: Margaretha/batamnews)

*Batam, Batamnews* - For the first time, jackets and top sides of the Modular Brace Monopod type for the needs of the kelar offshore industry were carried out in Batam, Riau Islands.
The top side, which is one of the main parts of the offshore platform, was released to Natuna via Citra Nusa Kabil Port on Friday (23/9/2022).

The release ceremony was carried out by the Special Task Force for Upstream Oil and Gas Business Activities (SKK-Migas) together with PT Medco Energy and PT Citra Tubindo Engineering (CTE) and PT Timas Suplindo.


Citramas Group Chairman, Kris Wiluan said on that occasion it was the last delivery for the Belida North East (NE) top side platform, while the jacket section was first shipped and had arrived at block B of the Natuna Sea.

The project is called, Belida Development Project (BEP) is a malong and Belida North East (NE) field development project. For the Malong platform, it has arrived at Block B of the Natuna Sea.

In this project, the manufacturing process was carried out by PT Citra Tubindo Engineering (CTE) which included the Citramas Group and installation by PT Timas Suplindo, as well as the operation of oil and gas exploration by PT Medco Energy.

"I thank PT Medco Energi, PT Timas Suplindo and SKK Migas for their trust in making tops and jackets," kris said in his speech.

According to him, the malong and Belida NE field designs were the first time in Indonesia. Meanwhile, the same design was once worked on by Malaysia, but he claimed that it was faster to complete similar projects.

*Read: Marine and Offshore Expo 2022 Targets Transactions of IDR 1.49 Trillion*

Kris also emphasized that the manufacturing process of the field is carried out domestically, with workers and materials coming from within the country as well.

"We hope that the absorption of domestic products will be greater, so that it can meet domestic needs and also international demand, currently there are a lot of petroleum projects produced in Batam," he said.

Meanwhile, Vice President Offshore of PT Timas Suplindo as the company responsible for field installation, Tiopan hopes that the installation process will run smoothly and will be carried out in early October 2022.

"Hopefully Belida Top Side will be installed smoothly, this is the many times we have entrusted the fabrication of the structure to Citra Tubindo, and it is completed well," he said.









Top Side Belida Buatan Batam Dikirim ke Natuna, Diapresiasi SKK Migas | Batamnews.co.id


Batam, Batamnews - Untuk pertama kali, jacket dan top side tipe Modular Brace Monopod untuk kebutuhan industri lepas pantai kelar dikerjakan di Batam, Kepulauan Riau. Top side yang merupakan salah




www.batamnews.co.id


----------



## Indos

PLN spent Rp200 trillion (13 billion USD) on local components in 2022​1 hour ago





PLN President Director Darmawan Prasodjo addressed the opening of PLN Locomation 2022 at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) on Wednesday. ANTARA/Ade Irma Junida.


Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned electricity firm (PLN) spent nearly Rp200 trillion out of the total budget of Rp300 trillion on local products so far this year, PLN President Director Darmawan Prasodjo stated.

"Our spending reaches Rp300 trillion per year out of which Rp200 trillion is spent on the domestic industry," he noted while opening PLN Locomation 2022 at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) on Wednesday.

Prasodjo remarked that as over four million workers were involved in the ecosystem, its impact is huge.

He ensured local entrepreneurs, including suppliers of components to PLN present at the event, that recovery from the COVID-19 pandemic had begun, with demand continuing to increase.

"(During the pandemic) the suppliers of components to PLN might see their orders declining. Bismillah (in the name of Allah) Insya Allah (God Willing), the demand has begun to increase. Moreover, the increase in demand is beyond our expectation," he remarked.

PLN once faced a challenge when some of its components had not been produced domestically, and it had to import them. However, PLN always urged the government to facilitate the construction of factories producing the components.

With the operation of the factories, PLN will replace its imported components with local components, he remarked.

In addition, PLN will raise the passing grade of domestic components as part of the efforts to increase its local content rate (TKDN), he stated.

"We are looking forward to building a conducive ecosystem to collaborate and innovate," he remarked.

PLN's TKDN (local content) had reached 48.8 percent as of September 30, 2022, surpassing its target of 42 percent for this year, he pointed out. 









PLN spent Rp200 trillion on local components in 2022 - ANTARA News


State-owned electricity firm (PLN) spent nearly Rp200 trillion out of the total budget of Rp300 trillion on local products so far this year, PLN President ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Information

BUMN= state owned enterprises
BUMD= local province owned enterprises

---------------------------------------------------

SIG Collaborates with LPDP to Develop Cement Plant Spare Parts​Story from Novitri Selvia • 26 minutes ago






PT Semen Indonesia Tbk (SIG) increased the ratio of domestic components by cooperating with the Education Fund Management Agency (LPDP). SIG hopes to make its own factory parts instead of having to import.

SIG President Director Donny Arsal said the collaboration with institutions under the Ministry of Finance was carried out to fund the research or development of parts needed by the company's cement plant.

"So, we convey what components are needed to the domestic industry. Then, we, the research team, and the industry together try to develop the required product," he said yesterday (9/1).

Donny explained that the achievement of using domestic components continues to grow over time. Last year, spare parts purchased from the country reached Rp 550 billion. This value grew 44 percent compared to 2021 which reached IDR 382 billion. In fact, the realization of the domestic component level value (TKDN) in 2022 has exceeded the target of IDR 479 billion.

Meanwhile, LPDP President Director Andin Hadiyanto appreciated the spirit of GIS in encouraging the increase in the use of domestic products (P3DN). According to him, collaboration between ministries and institutions is very important in boosting the economy.

One of the important aspects is the consolidation of industrial data and the implementation of maximum policies. "We have been booked so as not to get caught up in sectoral egos," he said.

Previously, SIG had collaborated with several domestic industries in increasing TKDN. For example, the development of alumina brick refractory with East Java BUMD PT Loka Refractories, belt bucket elevator with East Java BUMD PT Karet Ngagel Surabaya, high chromium grinding ball in collaboration with PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), low chromium grinding ball with Universitas Pendidikan Indonesia, and roller mill lubrication lubrication trials with PT Pertamina Lubricants. (bil/c7/dio)



SIG Gandeng LPDP Kembangkan Suku Cadang Pabrik Semen


----------

